# What Are You Up To This Weekend ?



## mandymouse

Are you doing anything nice ?

Is anyone going away ?

Or are you starting your holiday shopping ?

Come and tell us what you're up to


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby and I are going down to Twickenham today to see the EDF Cup Final between the Leicester Tigers & Ospreys

We've never been to Twickenham before, and we don't support either team, we're just hoping to watch a good game of rugby

Have a great weekend everyone - whatever you're doing


----------



## emily1982

Morning...this morning im having my hair done then this afternoon im going to meet up with my friend, not sure what we are doing yet though and then later im off to an Engagement party. Have fun everyone!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Going to see Disney on Ice in Dublin    

Just waiting to be collected by DD's friend's mum then the 4 of us (Me, DD her friend and her friends mum) are off


----------



## jjk

we are going to southsea for a walk along the beach ds loves watching the hovercraft, then we are going to watch Pompey v newcastle (5.15 kick off)at fratton park 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## natalielongstaff

We don't have any plans   just go with the flow !

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## kellie37

my mum is coming to sit with the kids while we go to the cimema to see 21.

hubby will work all day tommorow and i will be making sure all the kids uniform and book bags are ready for school on monday.

have a good weekend


----------



## Pinky166

We are off over to my parents house, my darling DH has been doing some decorating for them as my dad is unable to do it. 

He has decorated two of their bedrooms so far and today he is laying the carpet and putting all the furniture back in. Then towards the end of this week he is going to do their bedroom for them.

Not sure what we are doing tomorrow yet. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not much excitement here this weekend.Took dd7 swimming lessons this morning-8am .Then popped to Asda's.Having an Indian for dinner,then watching a film later.Sunday-having a good clear out of the girls bedroom while dh takes dd's round to his mum's,a nice roast beef dinner+a film again in the evening.Have a great weekend everyone-whatever your up too.x.


----------



## BRobson

Nothing planned here either. DH is away to a Black Tie Dinner so I am home alone tonight with the kids

It is too cold here to do anything at the mo


Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Netty

I'm going out for a stroll around Chester, I havent been out for a while so am under orders to take it easy... especially in the disney shop!!
Have a good weekend all!!


----------



## wideeyes

we are going to the trafford centre so dd can spend her money she has saved up at the Disney store. 
She can't wait till we go to Disney world.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I am doing er....nothing lol.
Potty training, housework and more housework.


----------



## natalielongstaff

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> housework and more housework.



Thats what ive done this morning   in between Dissing that is !


----------



## tennisfan

Went shopping this morning, did the washing & am now having a lazy day after a stressful week.  Tomorrow I might go and visit my nan & then do some housework.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## lexie32

Well i've just been to the gym and dh has his induction there at 1.30pm, then tonight dh is out with his family for an indian, i can't go due to ds3 so a friend is coming round and we are going to have a bottle of wine or 2! Tommorrow we had planned to use our annual passes for the first time and go to chessington but ds is really showing signs of not being well! maybe i'll start packing nort long now!

Alex


----------



## Lisash

Not a lot. Might actually get round to finishing a book or two


----------



## Danauk

I'm still sorting out the washing from our trip to Disneyland Paris last week. Plus I need to finish uploading my pictures and get the rest of my trip reports written! Tomorrow we are going to our best friends in the afternoon as it is their birthdays next week so we are having a get together.


----------



## CHEK

Not a lot here either this weekend, DH work's split shifts all weekendand every weekend , so cleaned up this morning, taken the DD's to their dance lesson's, youngest is there from 12.30 until 3.15 and eldest is there until 4.45pm!, bit of retail browsing inbetween pick up's.  Tomorrow will be ASDA shop 1st thing and then more rice crispy cake making using yet more easter eggs , then tea at my mum's, Oh and a bit of dissing , and pricing flights up for our next trip.


----------



## Lady Radington

My bf's away on a stag do so i've spent the day not really knowing what to do with myself, so i decided i'd look at Disney World things all day.  I'm supposed to be finishing writing a presentation, but i don't want to.  Might do that tomorrow instead.

Daydreaming of holidays seems to be my favourite past time at the mo so i'm always up for spending hours on the net looking at my favourite sites.


----------



## Tammy Stringer

It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.

Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.

So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.

Tam


----------



## CHEK

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam



Happy Anniversary to you both!!, have a lovely evening


----------



## Lady Radington

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## CustardTart

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam



How lovely, Tam!!! Congratulations to you both...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam



  Happy Anniversary


----------



## The Fetherstons

Happy Anniversary 

I have been to work this morning, DH is at work until 7pm and then we are going to have a curry and a bottle of nice wine.  The golf is on so I think DS and I will play on the Wii   and I will of course be dissing

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## saratogagirl

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam




Happy Anniversary to you, what a wonderful treat that was for you, it sounds fab  

I have spent the afternoon helping my friend put together an itinery for her upcoming Disney Trip, she had already paid someone on e-bay £2.50 for the honour, I told her she was barking and that I would do it for a £1 
Ian has just gone to collect our friends as we are off for much boozing as a belated birthday celebration, I predict tomorrow will be a day of relaxing and much hangover munchies ...


----------



## DisneyJo

It's my two nephews christenings tomorrow and I'm God Mother to the eldest, it's a 10am service so we'll have to leave here about 8.30am, we're then all going to a Lebonese (sp?) restaurant for lunch!


----------



## BRobson

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam



Congratulations to you both - heres to the next 22 years and beyond


----------



## jjk

Tammy Stringer said:


> It's Kev and my 22nd wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Our wonderful daughter treated us to a night in a boutique hotel in a nearby town last night and we enjoyed a fabulous meal and a few drinkies which was fantastic.
> 
> So today I have mostly been gardening to try and work off some of those calories from the cooked brekkie and tonight we will have a few glasses of vino while toasting the next 22 years.
> 
> Tam



Happy Anniversary


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's the weekend again  

I think I'm going to Coventry with youngest DD this morning, then this afternoon we're taking the girls and a couple of their friends over to Wolverhampton as they're going to see Simple Plan tonight, and as their friends dad is picking them up, it looks like hubby & I will get a night out too, so all being well I'll get a nice meal tonight  

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going into town this morning and then to the cinema this afternoon   and then tonight we are celebrating our nephew's 3rd birthday

Have a great weekend x


----------



## florida sun

Here I am 8.14am and Im sat in the office, I have a presentation to do on Monday, so Im just getting everything sorted. Im just having a quick coffee break. This afternoon I will just be food shopping, and tonight Im going for a drink and meal for my friends birthday 

Have a good one all


----------



## kellie37

hi

nothing exciting for us, hubby at work all weekend (earning spending money for holiday), so me and the girls are having the weekend indoors.
i will have to do the housework but as its so cold out we might have an indoor picnic and watch a disney film.

have a great weekend 


kellie


----------



## wideeyes

we are just going to the Trafford Centre for a bit of shopping and a coffee.


----------



## tennisfan

I've just done the food shopping & now relaxing before meeting my friend for a meal & cinema this evening.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## The Fetherstons

I have been to work this morning, so I am dissing and tonight we are having a Wii night we will have our usual saturday night curry and of course our wine.

Tomorrow it will be housework and making sunday lunch and maybe mini golf in the afternoon (weather depending) and not sure about 2moro evening as my mam has offered to have ds adam to stay over as she lives near to his school and can take him in on Monday morning, so we might get to go out 

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

we have been to portsmouth and the D day museum today,tommorow ds is playing footie and I have tons of housework to do.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## jns

well we had a wedding yestersday , which was great , went swimming with DS this morning , and heading to work tonight 
nothing planned for tomorrow yet 
have a good weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's the weekend again .. 

.. and at last we've got a nice day  I've been out in the garden cutting the grass.  I've done about 3/4 of it, but it was exhausting as the grass was about a foot long.  Anyway I cut it enough so that I could get my lounger out and sit in the sun for the first time this year  

Tomorrow we're going to Birmingham as DD wants to get some holiday clothes, then in the afternoon, hubby and I are going to the Ricoh to see the Saracens v Munster match

So, what are you up to this weekend ?

Have fun, whatever you're doing


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dh took dd7 swimming this morning,Dh has cut the grass,i planted in my tubs+hanging baskets,and we all ended up out there sun-bathing+playing in the lovely sun-it was really hot here today  .
Will be watching TV,dis-ing+wii-ing later.

Tomorrow is my Grandad's 69th birthday and me,dh,both dd's,Nan+Grandad will be going out for a pub lunch to celebrate.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.x.


----------



## scojos

thsi morning dd got her skate uk 8. 
she is 5 so doing well, been ice skating since she was 2 1/2.
school shoe shopping for her.
trip to park to walk my bassett hound.
trip to see friends kids.
(do you see a pattern my life revolves around other people  
in between that i have cleaned her room and ours, doen 12 loads of washing and am now staring at the HUGE pile of ironing.
dh and ds (x2) have gone to wembly to watch england, will back 10ish tonight.
tomorrow both boys have footie matches which i will watch, then planning for school monday.
is my life not soo exciting?  no wonder i spend all my free time on her planning 2 weeks freedom 
tracy


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Yesterday we went seeing Dp's cousins first baby,soo teeny tiny.
We decided to visit his mum and dad,and my mum had been down in the morning visiting us,Popped to Asda than ordered a Pizza Hut 

Today we've had a lazyday, Chelsea (8) is out playing on her friends Xbox, A (2) is watching toystory for the umpteenth time,Dp is sprawled out on the bed flitting through channels and I am sat here  Looking at clothes for our hols,and tips Making a lovely chicken roast dinner later,then early baths and bedtime. 

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## PaulaSB12

It was my weekend at work friday,saturday sunday 7 -7 day shift.  So I am now sitting at home with extremey painfull feet (we are not allowed to sit at work  )


----------



## tennisfan

Yesterday I caught up with my cousin & we took her dog for a nice long walk, sat in her garden & got sunburn on my legs 

Today I have done the washing & ironing.


----------



## mandymouse

TGIF  

So, what are you up to this weekend ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im really looking forward to this weekend  A great days shopping with you ( mandy) tomorrow and relaxing in the sun on sunday !


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

unfortunately i have to work all weekend. dh is looking after the two boys will probably take them to the park if the weather stays nice.


----------



## wilma-bride

Not much here - probably shopping for paint and suchlike, trying not to eat or drink too much and chilling out.  It's raining here today so I hope the weather picks up again


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Not much here - probably shopping for paint and suchlike, trying not to eat or drink too much and chilling out.  It's raining here today so I hope the weather picks up again



Rain   hope it doesn't last Joh !


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Rain   hope it doesn't last Joh !



I'm guessing that's what caused the invasion last night though


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I'm guessing that's what caused the invasion last night though



  must have been....i got away with it here !


----------



## Goofysmate

Gardening saturday and sunday will be spent recovering no doubt


----------



## Minniespal

Going out for dinner tonight with friends, tomorrow I have a workshop all day, Sunday sorting out things for our upcoming trip.


----------



## Strommie

Tomorrow I am shopping in the morning and going to the Dancing On Ice Tour with my mum in the afternoon. Sunday, I am going out for the day with DBF


----------



## Claire L

Ah long weekend off and what a weekend to be off  Should of finished at midnight last night at work but finished at 03.30am  Anyway awake now and time to enjoy the weekend with DH who also has a long weekend but his started yesterday  

Claire


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a nice weekend planned too.  This afternoon I am picking up my new car (woohoo!), then tonight hubby & I will go for a couple of glasses of White Zinfandel at Frankie &Benny's



natalielongstaff said:


> Im really looking forward to this weekend  A great days shopping with you ( mandy) tomorrow and relaxing in the sun on sunday !



I'm looking forward to doing a bit of shopping and having a liquid lunch tomorrow too Nat  

Have a great weekend everyone whether you're going out or chilling at home


----------



## Snowy-girls

Dd7 has swimming lessons in the morning.Then we will be chilling+having a bbq in the afternoon.A film in the evening,beer or 2,some popcorn+ice cream .
Sun-No plans,maybe a pub lunch or another day in the garden if the weathers still good.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.x.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Will try and have a nice day outside with the girls tomorrow, and on Sunday I'm being oh so good by doing Race for Life.


----------



## Pinky166

Good luck with the race Joanne.  

I have my BIL coming to stay with us later today until Sunday evening....so we will be catching up with him. Tomorrow we are all going to the cinema to see Ironman and then having a BBQ.  

Sunday probably chilling/tidying up...no plans yet. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a bit cooler here today so DH has sorted out all the garden toys and binned the broken ones and we (him mostly  ) are cleaning up all the ones that have been stored over the winter


----------



## wils

Still quiet here as Molly is under quarantine

Maybe the first BBQ of the year?


----------



## florida sun

Well, staying in tonight, going to friends house tomorrow night for drinks and a meal, my Goddaughters first Holy Communion on Sunday, then only Monday in work and then Im off for 4 days woo hoo


----------



## jen_uk

Ive just been for a swim in the outdoor pool at my gym and it was lovely   It was like being on holiday


----------



## CHEK

Another usual weekend here once again  , busy washing all the girls summer tshirts and shorts, just hope the sun stay's , tomorrow running the girls to ballet and all their other dance classes all day, and then sunday the shopping and hopefully a nice afternoon in the garden with my DD's. Dh works split shift's every weekend Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## lostinwonderland

This weekend begins my holiday woooo ...
Celebrating my bday (which is on mon) today with my mum, getting our nails done and going to eataway (thai all you can eat)...
And then tommorow off to london all ready to get the eurostar on monday morning. While we're in london we're going to tgi's and wandering about..


----------



## jjk

we are off to the New forest for the day today and then to the Pompey match tomorrow(apologies to any Reading or fulham fans for the result in adance)


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> we are off to the New forest for the day today and then to the Pompey match tomorrow(apologies to any Reading or fulham fans for the result in adance)



Hope you get a good result


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> Hope you get a good result



so do I Nat we need to win we are rubbish at the mo and next weekend is FA CUP FINAL


----------



## kellie37

we are going to buy a prom dress for dd today. need to find the time to cut the grass again. tommorow the usual washing and ironing to be done and my mum is coming to dinner.

have a great weekend 

kellie


----------



## emily1982

Today i need to pop up m.hill then tomorrow im doing a charity raft race!


----------



## jjk

well I cant sleep I have been up for hours I am at the holiday inn in brent cross
waiting for everbody to wake up as today is the day we are off to wembley,good luck to Cardiff and Portsmouth hope players and supporters from each club have a fantastic day,and may the best team win .  
had a great time last night in leicster square met some great people
Hope you all have a great weekend

PLAY UP POMPEY


----------



## Goofysmate

jjk said:


> well I cant sleep I have been up for hours I am at the holiday inn in brent cross
> waiting for everbody to wake up as today is the day we are off to wembley,good luck to Cardiff and Portsmouth hope players and supporters from each club have a fantastic day,and may the best team win .
> had a great time last night in leicster square met some great people
> Hope you all have a great weekend
> 
> PLAY UP POMPEY




Have a great day Rachel


----------



## mandymouse

No big plans for us this weekend

I'm taking Becky into Coventry this morning, as she wants some shorts.  Then tomorrow we're going to have a Carvery meal for Sunday lunch (Mmmm)

Good Luck to all the Portsmouth and Cardiff fans who are off to Wembley today, I hope its a great game and that you have a great day

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

A quiet weekend for us as well ! im going to fosse park later and thats all we have planned for now


----------



## florida sun

Well the tv's already on and Im settling down this afternoon to watch the FA Cup final. Good luck to both teams and fans and hope you have a great day 

Come On Bluebirds


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not a great weekend for me today.....
Today would have been my Dad's 55th birthday-so a little down in the dumps today but will be having a drink later+toasting to him  .As some of you may know my half-sister passed away Wed night,so i am off to the florist soon to order the flowers+choose what i want.
I have already taken dd7 swimming lessons+been to Asda's.
Sunday--Off to the MIL's as it will be her birthday on Mon,then Roast chicken breast dinner+trimmings when we get home.
I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you may be doing.x.


----------



## florida sun

Hugs for you Michelle


----------



## saratogagirl

thinking of you Michelle - big hugs xx


----------



## mandymouse

Thinking of you Michelle xx


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Not a great weekend for me today.....
> Today would have been my Dad's 55th birthday-so a little down in the dumps today but will be having a drink later+toasting to him  .As some of you may know my half-sister passed away Wed night,so i am off to the florist soon to order the flowers+choose what i want.
> I have already taken dd7 swimming lessons+been to Asda's.
> Sunday--Off to the MIL's as it will be her birthday on Mon,then Roast chicken breast dinner+trimmings when we get home.
> I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you may be doing.x.



  Thinking of you X X


----------



## emily1982

Not much this weekend...just been to visit my neighbour who i also work with who has her foot in a cast, so we've been planning to meet up wen i have mine in one too!! Need to pop out later as want to get some bits and pieces for the week, the off to my nans later for dinner.


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Well the weather is grim here today,So nothing planned today we might start clearing out under the stair/shed and retreive the other set of suitcases 
Tommorow is our "Pre disney party" for us and the kiddies they don't know yet so no cooking sunday roast for me. 

Have a lovely weekend whatever your upto.


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Snowy-girls said:


> Not a great weekend for me today.....
> Today would have been my Dad's 55th birthday-so a little down in the dumps today but will be having a drink later+toasting to him  .As some of you may know my half-sister passed away Wed night,so i am off to the florist soon to order the flowers+choose what i want.
> I have already taken dd7 swimming lessons+been to Asda's.
> Sunday--Off to the MIL's as it will be her birthday on Mon,then Roast chicken breast dinner+trimmings when we get home.
> I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you may be doing.x.



Massive    ,Will be thinking of you hun x


----------



## mushumadness

I am dividing my time between looking for florida flights and being sick, im sure the baby doesnt like me


----------



## wilma-bride

Snowy-girls said:


> Not a great weekend for me today.....
> Today would have been my Dad's 55th birthday-so a little down in the dumps today but will be having a drink later+toasting to him  .As some of you may know my half-sister passed away Wed night,so i am off to the florist soon to order the flowers+choose what i want.
> I have already taken dd7 swimming lessons+been to Asda's.
> Sunday--Off to the MIL's as it will be her birthday on Mon,then Roast chicken breast dinner+trimmings when we get home.
> I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you may be doing.x.



I hope today isn't too hard for you Michelle.  Try and enjoy your weekend


----------



## tennisfan

Thinking of you Michelle 

Not up to much as the weather isn't great, been shopping this morning & i'm off to the cinema with my friend later.


----------



## Snowy-girls

I just wanted to say THANK YOU for everyone who has posted there thoughts+hugs+best wishes my way today after the sad loss of my half-sister.I am so glad i joined the Dis,although you are all in cyber land-you truly are wonderful 'friends' to me   .x.


----------



## Pinky166

Michelle, I hope it's not been too hard for you today.  


I haven't been up to much really....my BIL came yesterday afternoon to stay with us until tomorrow night....so instead of just cooking and picking up after DH I have had to feed & tidy up after his brother aswell.   

I have done a little bit of scrapbooking today...I am trying to do a few photo's from each of our holidays from the past 8 years and put them into one album, as there is no way that I will get an album done for each trip! Apart from that I have done loads of washing and a little bit of cleaning. 

Tomorrow we are off to the cinema to see Ironman as our plans changed last week and we didn't go. Hope you're all having a good one.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend again  

Is anyone doing anything nice ?

Hubby and I are off down to Twickenham for the Rugby final - Leicester Tigers v London Wasps, it should be a good game  

Have fun whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Hubby and I are off down to Twickenham for the Rugby final - Leicester Tigers v London Wasps, it should be a good game



  Hope the tigers win !

Im not sure what we are up too at the weekend, we might go to the cinema to see Nim's Island tomorrow and then on sunday we are going out for a meal to celebrate my brothers birthday


----------



## carolfoy

I've got a shopping day with Callums ex step-mum planned followed by dinner with a friend to meet her new boyfriend


----------



## CustardTart

Celebrating DS's 15th birthday today with a trip to Bluewater   where we'll shop, watch the new Indy film in the comfy Gallery seats and have a bite to eat afterwards.  

The family's coming round tomorrow for his annual birthday BBQ - fingers crossed the weather doesn't ruin it...


----------



## Tammy Stringer

A spur of the moment trip to London tomorrow to watch Bruce Springsteen at The Emirates Stadium.

Kev couldn't resist the lure of seeing him this weekend - even though we have tickets to see him in Cardiff next month.

Can't wait - let's hope it stays dry - we deserve some good weather after last week's GGG

Tammy


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-dd7 going swimming,park with both girls,Indian takeaway+film.
Sun-a suprise party for hubby's 30th birthday.I have only 2hrs to decorate the lounge,cook the food+get myself ready,whilst he goes to his mum's with the girls.Keep your fingers crossed for me that i can pull it off.

hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

My graduation ball is on Saturday night but aside from that i'm not sure. Might go and see a late showing of Sex and the city tonight, or maybe on Sunday instead. Whichever night we go, dinner will be at La Tasca


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Lizzybear said:


> My graduation ball is on Saturday night but aside from that i'm not sure. Might go and see a late showing of Sex and the city tonight, or maybe on Sunday instead. Whichever night we go, dinner will be at La Tasca



Oh do post piccies of your ball outfit please.  Where is it being held?

Tammy


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh i would love to see pics as well !

I saw sex and the city on wednesday night...it was very good


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh yes, please post some piccies from your graduation ball - have a great time

Is SATC any good for someone who has never watched the TV programme ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Spending quality time with DH


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Is SATC any good for someone who has never watched the TV programme ?



ive only seen a few episodes ! my friend said they made some references to previous things but none of it went over my head   they spent a few minutes at the start explaining who was who.


----------



## darthtatty

we're off to watch Indiana Jones on sunday then Pizza Hut afterwards


----------



## Strommie

Off to support my friend doing the Race for Life tomorrow then out for a meal in the evening, no plans for Sunday yet.


----------



## florida sun

Im off to the Cinema tomorrow to see Sex and The City, cant wait, Ive never missed an episode and Im so excited Sunday, Im deweeding in the morning, with all the rain and the sun together its like a forest out my garden and I cant find Spike when he go's out there , then off to the bay to do some pre Sept Girly Weekend Planning 

Have a good one everyone


----------



## saratogagirl

A quiet weekend for us, I have been nicotine free now for 36 hours, so if Ian and I get as far as joining chat tomorrow night without killing each other it will be a miracle!  I just got a new cross stitch kit delivered which will hopefully keep my fingers busy.  We are going to try and work our ADRS out this afternoon, and last night I booked the Royal Pacific Resort for two nights.  The highlight of this evening will be the final of I'd Do Anything LOL


----------



## jjk

saratogagirl said:


> , I have been nicotine free now for 36 hours, so if Ian and I get as far as joining chat tomorrow night without killing each other it will be a miracle!



well done Jules 


We are having a quiet weekend bit of gardening and watching Britans got talent final tonight 
not sure about tomorrow yet


----------



## Boss Hogg

saratogagirl said:


> A quiet weekend for us, I have been nicotine free now for 36 hours, so if Ian and I get as far as joining chat tomorrow night without killing each other it will be a miracle!  I just got a new cross stitch kit delivered which will hopefully keep my fingers busy.  We are going to try and work our ADRS out this afternoon, and last night I booked the Royal Pacific Resort for two nights.  The highlight of this evening will be the final of I'd Do Anything LOL


Good job on the RPR luv - let the margarita's flow.  I'll be sure to recommend the stock back up after we've drunk 'em dry in November  Good job on the cigarettes as well - I say just kill him and be done!!

What ADR's are you going for then?


----------



## saratogagirl

Boss Hogg said:


> Good job on the RPR luv - let the margarita's flow.  I'll be sure to recommend the stock back up after we've drunk 'em dry in November  Good job on the cigarettes as well - I say just kill him and be done!!
> 
> What ADR's are you going for then?



Yes, make sure you do get them to stock back up  I couldnt resist at the price you and Deb found for us, we are really looking forward to it.  I am not at the killing him stage yet, broken arm, or black eye yes, not quite ready to murder him.

I will update you on the ADR's later, we are going to plan them with a bottle of wine this afternoon, definately the Yachtsman again, other than that the world is our cockle ...


----------



## natalielongstaff

well done on kicking the ciggies Jules x x


----------



## saratogagirl

natalielongstaff said:


> well done on kicking the ciggies Jules x x



 thanks for being so positive Nat, it may be a little soon for the congratulations, I could eat one at the moment, get through the next quarter of an hour and I will be ok for another couple of hours, I have to keep thinking Jimmy Choo, Saks, Yankee Candle and World of Disney and Tommy Bahama for Ian, the places we hope to spend the money we have saved


----------



## Boss Hogg

saratogagirl said:


> I will update you on the ADR's later, we are going to plan them with a bottle of wine this afternoon, definately the Yachtsman again, other than that the world is our cockle ...


Sounds like a plan Jules.  Still sunny here, so I think it calls for a ice cold bottle of Rose, one of Cuba's finest and some major holiday planning


----------



## Boss Hogg

saratogagirl said:


> I have to keep thinking Jimmy Choo, Saks, Yankee Candle and World of Disney and Tommy Bahama for Ian, the places we hope to spend the money we have saved


You've missed out Margaritaville Jules - with all the money you've saved you should easily be able  to go through the entire Margarita menu - I warn you though, it is not a venture to be taken on lightly (or without quite a few $$ in the back pocket), and I'm speaking from some experience


----------



## saratogagirl

Boss Hogg said:


> You've missed out Margaritaville Jules - with all the money you've saved you should easily be able  to go through the entire Margarita menu - I warn you though, it is not a venture to be taken on lightly (or without quite a few $$ in the back pocket), and I'm speaking from some experience



I have a menu in the kitchen cupboard, I borrowed it last year, I am going to take it back honest, I will look at it for motivation, and work out how many packets of cigarettes the entire menu would be ...


----------



## UKDEB

We are now ensconced in the back garden and ready for some major planning.  We know which ADRs we want (just a few), but we've been waiting all month for the November hours to be published.  Tomorrow they will be one month late - I just hope they release them tomorrow.


----------



## saratogagirl

where are you planning the ADR's for Deb, we have just about figured ours out - I think !!


----------



## natalielongstaff

saratogagirl said:


> : I have to keep thinking Jimmy Choo,



OOOh i am desperate for a pair of Jimmy choo's, i have promised to buy myself a pair in new york  

Positive thinking is the way to go


----------



## UKDEB

We're going to try The Wave (the new one at the Contemporary which opens in June).  We'll go for lunch on a MK day.  We liked Yak & Yeti in January, so we'll make an ADR for that in case it's a "difficult to get" option.  We want to try T-Rex at Downtown Disney, although obviously that's not available to book at the moment.

There are a couple of others we're considering, but probably won't bothering getting ADRs.  A lot of the places we want to eat are offsite.

You should have come here for the afternoon.  We could have planned together.  Matt says to check your phone.


----------



## CHEK

Well I've done the usual taxi-ing our DD's to ballet all day, but of course that was after the usual washing and cleaning around the house DH's been on his Driving experience this morning with my Dad, that was his xmas pressie and my Dad's 60th pressie, they both drove Ferrari's today  and really enjoyed themselves


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm just (1 hour ago) back from 4 days in Paris with a friend who moved to France a couple of years ago.  Great weather, great sights, great company.  I'm a bit deflated to be back home but I'm absolutely shattered.  I found the people there absolutely charming and very patient with my attempts at French (3 words and a lot of pointing!)


----------



## mandymouse

saratogagirl said:


> A quiet weekend for us, I have been nicotine free now for 36 hours, so if Ian and I get as far as joining chat tomorrow night without killing each other it will be a miracle!  I just got a new cross stitch kit delivered which will hopefully keep my fingers busy.  We are going to try and work our ADRS out this afternoon, and last night I booked the Royal Pacific Resort for two nights.  The highlight of this evening will be the final of I'd Do Anything LOL



 Good Luck kicking the ciggies Jules, it sounds like you've got a few things to keep your mind and hands busy - have fun planning your ADR's, I hope you're able to get what you want


----------



## saratogagirl

UKDEB said:


> We're going to try The Wave (the new one at the Contemporary which opens in June).  We'll go for lunch on a MK day.  We liked Yak & Yeti in January, so we'll make an ADR for that in case it's a "difficult to get" option.  We want to try T-Rex at Downtown Disney, although obviously that's not available to book at the moment.
> 
> There are a couple of others we're considering, but probably won't bothering getting ADRs.  A lot of the places we want to eat are offsite.
> 
> You should have come here for the afternoon.  We could have planned together.  Matt says to check your phone.




I am so glad I checked the phone, I dont think we did much planning though  thanks for a lovely night.  For all those in ciggie alert, I smoked one of Debs daughter Harriets, and then chuffed on half a cigar as if it was a cigarette.  Today nothing so far, things are good x


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! Its' nearly the weekend 

So what are you getting up to ?

I think hubby & I will be off to Frankie & Benny's for our Friday night glasses of White Zinfandel, but other than that, we've got nothing planned

Mind you tomorrow, I'll be doing my ..

 10 Weeks till I fly to WDW dance


----------



## CustardTart

Gardening with a capital G!   I really want to pretty up my patio so I've got the hanging baskets to do and loads of pots to plant up. Looks like a major trip to the garden centre is in order...


----------



## jjk

we are having a quiet weekend,taking ds to a footie tornament on saturday(hope the weathers nice) not sure about the rest of the weekend probably go for a long walk

think i might join you in a dance Mandy 7 weeks for us


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> ...Mind you tomorrow, I'll be doing my ..
> 
> 10 Weeks till I fly to WDW dance





jjk said:


> think i might join you in a dance Mandy 7 weeks for us



And 9 weeks for us till DCL and Disneyland!!!


----------



## mandymouse

CustardTart said:


> Gardening with a capital G!



Well I hope you'll be doing some more of that Trip Report Karen with a capital TR   



jjk said:


> think i might join you in a dance Mandy 7 weeks for us





CustardTart said:


> And 9 weeks for us till DCL and Disneyland!!!



  Woohoo Girls !! It'll be here before we know it  

Happy dancing


----------



## arieljasmine

Me and Andy are going into town tomorrow in a desperate attempt to find me some maternity clothes before we head off to DLRP.  Really struggling to find anything that doesn't look like my granny should be wearing it.....

Having friends round on Saturday night, will no doubt be on the old Singstar, hoping it won't be too late a night, I get tired so quick these days!

Nothing planned for Sunday, so probably a lazy morning in bed watching the Disney channel and a walk in the afternoon for some fresh air for bump.

Laur's


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> Well I hope you'll be doing some more of that Trip Report Karen with a capital TR



OMG! You are such a slave driver - with a capital SD!!!  We-ell I suppose I could try and get those final few days out - it's hard going, Mandy, my memory's not what it used to be...


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> OMG! You are such a slave driver - with a capital SD!!!  We-ell I suppose I could try and get those final few days out - it's hard going, Mandy, my memory's not what it used to be...



yes get on with it Karen !! some of us NEED the details


----------



## mandymouse

CustardTart said:


> OMG! You are such a slave driver - with a capital SD!!!  We-ell I suppose I could try and get those final few days out - it's hard going, Mandy, my memory's not what it used to be...



 Aww sorry Karen, but due to the fact that I'm a saddo who doesn't have a life - I look forward to your next installments  

BTW, I'm happy with just photos


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat--My mum is having the girls,me+dh are off to our local shopping centre to get some summer clothes for next years holiday.We will be having lunch in either Frankie+Benny's or our fave Chinese buffet restaurant.In the evening it will be a DVD,Thorntons chocs,popcorn+some WKD blue .

Sun-No plans,but if the weathers nice we will probably take the girls to the park+then will be having a Roast Turkey+all the trimmings lunch.

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


(how are you keeping Laur's,well i hope+bump+Andy )


----------



## PoppyAnna

arieljasmine said:


> Me and Andy are going into town tomorrow in a desperate attempt to find me some maternity clothes before we head off to DLRP.  Really struggling to find anything that doesn't look like my granny should be wearing it.....



Laur's.
Not sure if you're looking for something for a special occasion and work as well, if so, a company called "Formes" do really nice, well cut maternity clothes - but they are not the cheapest.  I went mat clothes shopping with a girlfriend recently and we discovered that Zara now do some lovely stuff too.  Not a floral granny in sight, nice, simple and quite plain.  I used to like H&M, Blooming Marvelous and JoJo Maman Bebe for my mat clothes but that was a few years ago now.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## emily1982

Well, i've just got back from having coffee with my friend. Going Tiara shopping with my other friend for sunday and then on the Sunday we are all doing Race for Life and dressing up....yay!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

emily1982 said:


> Well, i've just got back from having coffee with my friend. Going Tiara shopping with my other friend for sunday and then on the Sunday we are all doing Race for Life and dressing up....yay!!



Good luck with RFL on Sunday


----------



## florida sun

Im doing nothing this weekend, well apart from my usual Taxi driving the family about, A-Level stress counciller to my daughter, organising something for my mums 70th birthday, cleaning, washing, finishing a spreadsheet for a presentation at work, yes, very quiet for me this weekend 

Can you tell Im fed up


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> (how are you keeping Laur's,well i hope+bump+Andy )



Hi Michelle, we are all well, thanks.  Bump is wiggling loads which I think must be the best feeling in the world.  Only the clothes shopping that is giving me stress!  Hope all is well with you too  



PoppyAnna said:


> Laur's.
> Not sure if you're looking for something for a special occasion and work as well, if so, a company called "Formes" do really nice, well cut maternity clothes - but they are not the cheapest.  I went mat clothes shopping with a girlfriend recently and we discovered that Zara now do some lovely stuff too.  Not a floral granny in sight, nice, simple and quite plain.  I used to like H&M, Blooming Marvelous and JoJo Maman Bebe for my mat clothes but that was a few years ago now.
> Good luck with the search.



Hi Joanne, thanks for this, I will have to do so surfing and see what I can find, much appreciated  

Laur's xx


----------



## Snowy-girls

arieljasmine said:


> Hi Michelle, we are all well, thanks.  Bump is wiggling loads which I think must be the best feeling in the world.  Only the clothes shopping that is giving me stress!  Hope all is well with you too
> Laur's xx



Yes were fine thank you .I loved being pregnant+loved the wiggles+hic-ups with my girls.Especially when they would do full twists or turns,it gave me a bit of a sick feeling but was great .The elbow digging was not so good.Sorry can't advise with maternity clothes-i was very fortunate to only put on 8lbs with our first dd and only went up 1 size,and only put on 10lb with our 2nd dd+went up 1 size,so did'nt need maternity wear.I unfortunatley put the weight on after 2nd dd .Take care of yourself .x.


----------



## lostinwonderland

This weekend I think we're having a BBQ at my BF's parents.. Lol..


----------



## kellie37

morning everyone

we are having a little teaparty for my youngests 3rd birthday (her birthday is monday). i was hoping to have it in the garden but it poured down yesterday  

on sunday hubby will be at work and i will do the usual housework 

hope you all have a fab weekend 

take care 
kellie


----------



## mandymouse

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## scojos

football tournament for local cancer charity all day, hope we win!!
tracy


----------



## natalielongstaff

I am leaving the house shortly to go to a childcare course and won't be home till 4.30pm  

What a waste of a sunny day !


----------



## Pinky166

My exciting weekend involves a 3ft high pile of ironing   (don't you just hate coming back from your holiday) and lots of hoovering & dusting!


----------



## tennisfan

Just washed my car & i'm going to the cinema with a friend this evening.  Not sure what i'm doing tomorrow as my sisters baby is due any day now 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Netty

This weekend I am revising, revising and more revising......


----------



## tony64

Off to see Indiana Jones this afternoon and a eating out afterwards.

Then Sunday we have to spring clean the garage so we are having a new freezer delivered next week and there is no way they will be able to get it through if we don't.


----------



## tashasmum

Been to Asda this morning and bought t- shirts and shorts for our holiday, then we are off to DD dance presentation tonight. Tomorrow we will just be chilling. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## KayleeUK

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> Yes were fine thank you .I loved being pregnant+loved the wiggles+hic-ups with my girls.Especially when they would do full twists or turns,it gave me a bit of a sick feeling but was great .The elbow digging was not so good.Sorry can't advise with maternity clothes-i was very fortunate to only put on 8lbs with our first dd and only went up 1 size,and only put on 10lb with our 2nd dd+went up 1 size,so did'nt need maternity wear.I unfortunatley put the weight on after 2nd dd .Take care of yourself .x.



Wow, Michelle, that's very impressive  

Pleased to report that I am now the proud owner of maternity combat pants, two ribbed skinny vests and a lovely t-shirt (which I really didn't need!).  I finally look like Laur's again  

Laur's


----------



## Snowy-girls

arieljasmine said:


> Wow, Michelle, that's very impressive
> 
> Pleased to report that I am now the proud owner of maternity combat pants, two ribbed skinny vests and a lovely t-shirt (which I really didn't need!).  I finally look like Laur's again
> 
> Laur's



Glad you got some clothes sorted,not long till DLRP-don't the forget the pics+we can then see how you're looking with your baby bump.x.


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> Glad you got some clothes sorted,not long till DLRP-don't the forget the pics+we can then see how you're looking with your baby bump.x.



I know I am so excited  I will be sure to take some bump piccies for my trip report  

Laur's


----------



## Snowy-girls

arieljasmine said:


> I know I am so excited I will be sure to take some bump piccies for my trip report
> 
> Laur's


 
Yay bump piccies-i love bump piccies .I can't believe your 6 months already -it seems to have gone quick-probably not for you though  .Take care Laur's.x.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's nearly the weekend  

What are you up to this weekend ?

Hubby & I are going to Birmingham tomorrow afternoon for a bit of shopping and then we're stopping at a hotel up by the Mailbox.  We're hoping to go to dinner at the restaurant we all went to on our 2nd night of our Girly Weekend last October

On Sunday we're taking Paul to dinner at Frankie & Benny's (as dad's eat free - bargain !!)   

Have fun whatever you are up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going shopping tomorrow morning and then the kids have their summer fayre at school in the afternoon  

Sunday we are going to AYCEB  just for a change !


----------



## jjk

tomorrow youngest Ds has a football tournament (really cant wait for these to end now) sunday taking pete to dinner probably at the sizzle inn


----------



## CustardTart

Tomorrow, DD and I are off to Theatre Royal Haymarket to see 'Marguerite' - a new musical by the guys who wrote Les Miserables and Miss Saigon...  

Sunday we'll be indulging DH with gifts and goodies...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Saturday-Were off to dh Dad's for a bbq+a drink(well lots of drink ) for Fathers Day.Then in the evening it will be a film for me+dh when the girls have gone to bed.
Sunday-Were hoping to get to either Frankie+Benny's or Chiquito's(a mexican place) for Father's Day lunch.Then probably another film in the evening+a drink or 10.x.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever you're up to.x.x.x


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tomorrow our friends are getting married at Hever Castle  so we are off to that (after an early visit to the hairdressers for me and the girls  )

Sunday we will be lavishing Daddy with gifts and a meal out at a local tapas restaurant


----------



## irongirlof12

ging for a chinese with the family for a birthday treat on Saturday night and having a lazy bbq day on sunday, also got to fit in a trip to see my dad.


----------



## I Love Tigger

We're going to Orlando  fly tomorrow at 1.30pm  don't like the long flight, but will be ok once we arrive  


Have a great weekend everyone 

Nikki


----------



## natalielongstaff

I Love Tigger said:


> We're going to Orlando  fly tomorrow at 1.30pm  don't like the long flight, but will be ok once we arrive
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> 
> Nikki



oh i wish i was doing that !


----------



## The Fetherstons

I Love Tigger said:


> We're going to Orlando  fly tomorrow at 1.30pm  don't like the long flight, but will be ok once we arrive
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> 
> Nikki



Have a fantastic time Nikki x


----------



## CHEK

Well today busy cleaning as per usual on my Day off and then tomorrow will be spent running my 2 DD's to ballet, then the usual evening with them both whilst DH is at work, and then on Sunday I'm pretty sure my DD's will be up early to shower their Daddy with Father's Day gifts before he has to go to work.....  and then I'll be cooking a lovely roast for all the family for when my DH get's in from work including my Mum & Dad and probably my brother and nephew!.  Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's


----------



## Tink2312

I'm off to my caravan in North Wales. On Saturday, we'll probably head to Llandudno for some shopping and ice-cream and then on Sunday we've booked a surprise Father's Day meal for Dad. 
Sounds like quite a few people have plans for the weekend - let's hope the weather's not too bad!


----------



## The Fetherstons

We will be going out 2night mini golfing and then for a couple of drinkies, working 2moro until 1.30 no plans as yet for the evening and sunday we are thinking of having a bbq if the weather is on our side for DH for Fathers day when he comes home as he is in a golf competition in the morning.

Have a great weekend everyone !!!xx


----------



## Dimplenose

DH and DD(14) have gone to Cub camp so DS(17) and I are home alone.  We're planning lunch at Tony Romas tomorrow and some shopping (I expect I'll end up buying him stuff!).  Still it's nice to have time with just him on his own.


----------



## emily1982

Well i still have to have my foot up, so i'll be sat in the same position i've been in all week on the sofa with the laptop watching telly! I have just been brought the Sex and the City book to go with the film though so that's cool. Have a fab weekend everyone!


ooo and i better add that i'll be doing some much needed Disney planning as danauk has been nagging me to do it, and i haven't so i will be doing that too!


----------



## Pinky166

Hope the weather holds out for all of you BBQ'ers!  

I will be seeing my dad tomorrow with his fathers day gifts....also leaving my dog there as we are off to London to see Grease & then staying over for the night and then on the Eurostar to DLRP on Sunday morning.  

Have a great weekend & week everyone & i'll catch up with you all next Friday!


----------



## mandymouse

TGIF - woohoo !!  

We haven't got anything planned for this weekend, but I am just looking forward to chilling and a couple of lie-ins

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are off to birmingham this evening to celebrate John's birthday  We are going to Jongleurs tonight and shopping tomorrow  

Have a great weekend x x


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> We are off to birmingham this evening to celebrate John's birthday  We are going to Jongleurs tonight and shopping tomorrow



I hope John has a great birthday and that you both have a lovely night away  

Have fun


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> I hope John has a great birthday and that you both have a lovely night away
> 
> Have fun



Thanks Mandy


----------



## wilma-bride

Have a great time Nat 

We are decorating tomorrow, then off to Westonbirt on Sunday to see Status Quo (not sure whether to be excited or scared )


----------



## natalielongstaff

I hope the weather holds for Sunday Joh  im sure you will have a great time x x


----------



## Minniespal

Chilling out tonight.  We're off to see Bon Jovi tomorrow night at Hampden 

Have a fab time whatever you're doing.


----------



## jjk

No plans here this weekend just relaxing

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Ji||s

I am going to be supervising decorating, unpacking and repacking my hospital bag about 100 times (I seem to be obsessed) and going to see Billy Connolly tomorrow night.

My MIL who works in the ticket office thought she was doing me a favour by booking us on the ground floor so I would not have to cope with stairs... but went and booked us in the 5th row!!  I best not drink anything tomorrow at all, do not want to risk having to nip to the loo in the middle of the show and having the mickey taken out of me!


----------



## natalielongstaff

I would love to see billy, i think he is really funny


----------



## Ji||s

8 nights sold out in no time at all... my BIL saw the show on Wednesday night and said it was brilliant so I am really looking forward to it.  Probably be our last night out for a while!  

I think DH is slightly worried that I might laugh so much that labour starts, how would that be for a story to tell the child when they are older!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ji||s said:


> 8 nights sold out in no time at all... my BIL saw the show on Wednesday night and said it was brilliant so I am really looking forward to it.  Probably be our last night out for a while!
> 
> I think DH is slightly worried that I might laugh so much that labour starts, how would that be for a story to tell the child when they are older!!


----------



## tennisfan

Helping my cousin at a craft fair tomorrow & then we are going to dinner & cinema.

I'm also hopefully going to see my new baby nephew on Sunday for a cuddle

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

I have to work all weekend unfortunately but i get through it by just thinking of the extra spending money i will get to have at disney!!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> *We are off to birmingham this evening to celebrate John's birthday*  We are going to Jongleurs tonight and shopping tomorrow
> 
> Have a great weekend x x



He and I must be twins - I'll be celebrating my birthday this weekend too!!!   Can't wait!!! Out for dinner to my fave restaurant on Saturday night with the family and prezzies (or else  ) on Sunday...


----------



## Chilly

I'm having a chill out weekend. Catch up with Heros, read a little and a little shopping for a birthday present.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Pinky166

I am going to spend the weekend catching up on the DIS, my email and all the washing from our week at DLRP, aswell as watching all the programmes we sky+ too. 

I also will be saving to my pc and trying to organise the 1500+ photo's we managed to take!


----------



## emily1982

Well i would like to say im having a fun filled weekend, but still off and meant to be resting this foot of mine which is very boring! So i'll probably just be sitting on the sofa!
But hey, it's 6 months today i go to Disney...so hopefully i won't be on the sofa by then!


----------



## DisneyJo

We're going to my DD's dance show tomorrow then out for a meal afterwards. We're then having a very lazy Sunday which is long overdue


----------



## wideeyes

nothing much planned, hoping to go shoppintg.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing much here......
Sat-Asdas shopping,dd7 off to a party in the aftenoon,whilst me,dh+dd3 go+visit my Nan+Grandad who got back from Ireland last night.Film+a drink,popcorn+ice cream in the evening when the girls have gone to bed.

Sun-Nothing,cooking sunday lunch-Roast pork+all the trimmings.

Have a great weekend everyone,whatever you do.x.


----------



## jjpenguin

Going to Crew for DH, who is being a stormtrooper at a Gaming event in Rotterdam on Saturday. 

Sunday chill out and relax!


----------



## The Fetherstons

Well we are of to my brothers wedding today, Im bridesmaid, DH Usher and DS a Page Boy, and the weather is lovely here today so we are looking forward to a lovely day  

Ill be back 2moro afternoon as we are staying there overnight 

Have a lovely time everyone whatever your doing


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Well we are of to my brothers wedding today, Im bridesmaid, DH Usher and DS a Page Boy, and the weather is lovely here today so we are looking forward to a lovely day
> 
> Ill be back 2moro afternoon as we are staying there overnight
> 
> Have a lovely time everyone whatever your doing



How lovely Kerry....I hope the weather stays good for you all. Can we see some pics?


----------



## wifey

Taking DS to his first "Improvers" swimming lesson  Lesson time has changed too 3 hours earlier so I'll have to get organised


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !!  It's nearly the weekend  

We haven't got much on this weekend.  I'm going holiday clothes shopping today to Birmingham  but that's about it at the moment

So, what are you up to ?

I hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## plutos fan

I'll be  curled up in the corner pulling my hair out, with ear phones and a blindfold on       It is my dd 14th birthday and she's having a sleep over on saturday night.


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have a fairly hectic weekend but unfortunatly nothing to exciting  

We will be packing stuff for the holiday because its next week


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> we have a fairly hectic weekend but unfortunatly nothing to exciting
> 
> We will be packing stuff for the holiday because its next week



OMG ! That has come round so quick Nat, I didn't realise that your holiday was so close.  Enjoy all the washing/ironing and packing


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> OMG ! That has come round so quick Nat, I didn't realise that your holiday was so close.  Enjoy all the washing/ironing and packing



We go on friday evening ! ive got so much to do


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Have a great holiday Nat.

Georgia and I are doing a 10 mile sponsored midnight walk tonight for the local hospice - so I guess tomorrow we will mostly be recovering and sleeping    Hope the weather stays dry for it.

Then on Sunday I am hosting a party for my sister and nephew who are over from Australia ready for my Mum's 70th birthday in July.  So lots of cooking is on the cards.

India is in Glastonbury and having a fab time so she will be having an extra special weekend

Have a great weekend everyone.

Tam


----------



## CHEK

My babies 8th Birthday tomorrow , where does the time go??, so we'll have the family around in the morning, then off to dancing to make sure everyone know's it's her birthday  , she'll make sure she has the biggest birthday badge  , and then off to our local dance festival in the evening where both DD's are competing!, and then maybe a game of ten pin bowling depending on the time , chinese for supper and an extra child for a sleepover!, so pretty hetic, but hopefully fun


----------



## Plutos.Girl

I'm on nights all weekend, booo!


----------



## emily1982

Not alot i'm afriad! Still on the sofa...waiting for my toe to heal.  Have a good weekend though all


----------



## Goofysmate

Tammy Stringer said:


> Have a great holiday Nat.
> 
> Georgia and I are doing a 10 mile sponsored midnight walk tonight for the local hospice - so I guess tomorrow we will mostly be recovering and sleeping    Hope the weather stays dry for it.
> 
> Then on Sunday I am hosting a party for my sister and nephew who are over from Australia ready for my Mum's 70th birthday in July.  So lots of cooking is on the cards.
> 
> India is in Glastonbury and having a fab time so she will be having an extra special weekend
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Tam




Hi Tammy  , What a fun idea a midnight sponsored walk , have a great time doing it.


----------



## Goofysmate

We are going to another truck show on saturday  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jockey

natalielongstaff said:


> we have a fairly hectic weekend but unfortunatly nothing to exciting
> 
> We will be packing stuff for the holiday because its next week



You are sooo lucky wish I was packing!

We are off to two birthday parties


----------



## PoppyAnna

For us it's one of those weekends when everybody needs a haircut, DD has a party to go to (which reminds me better go to garage present box to see if I've got anything  )  there's gardening to be done and we'll probably go swimming and shopping at some stage.....pretty run of the mill stuff but fairly hectic.  I want to fit the gym in too......
Have a lovely weekend everybody.


----------



## jjk

I am going shopping for our hols,its the difficult bit though as it s shopping
for DH as well 


have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PoppyAnna

jjk said:


> I am going shopping for our hols,its the difficult bit though as it s shopping
> for DH as well
> 
> 
> have a great weekend everyone



Good luck with that Rachel


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing for us this weekend.......I have'nt been feeling to great since yesterday afternoon so Hubby has taken our girls up the shops to spend some of there piggy bank money-that they get to spend at the end of every month.Then he may be taking them to the park if the weather stays good-which does'nt look like it!!.Me+hubby will then watch a film tonight,i think it's going to be Ghost Ship.
Sunday-cooking Sunday Roast-Beef+all the trimmings+i will be making a trifle for dessert,washing,ironing,school uniform etc...

Have a great wekend everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

Just sewing, internetting, laundry, cleaning, movies/TV, eBay listing, general pottering about the house for me this weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend again - thank goodness   

What are you up to ?

We've got a quiet weekend ahead, a lot of chilling, DISing and an 18th birthday party tomorrow night

Have fun whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

I think you know what im doing  this time tomorrow i will be waking up in turkey !


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to Milton Keynes shopping, then we need to clear the loft space above the bathroom as we are installing new lighting! The Sunday my friends are visiting, but I also need to pack as next week I am taking 30 kids aged 9 - 11 away for 3 days on an adventure trip!! We are going climbing, abseiling, archery, karting and fencing!! And yes, I will be joining in with them!!


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Another musical weekend for us Stringers.

Off to the O2 wireless festival in Hyde Park on Sunday to see Counting Crows, The Hold Steady, Bowling for Soup amongst others.  So staying in my brothers flat in London on Saturday and Sunday.  Just hope the weather forecast is wrong for Sunday as it doesn't look good.

Tammy


----------



## Strommie

Not up to much this weekend, am out shopping tomorrow morning with my friend but no plans for the rest of the day. Not sure what I'm doing on Sunday yet. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Pinky166

Well today we are celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary.  

Tomorrow I have a mountain of ironing to do...so I think I will watch some Disney films to make it more enjoyable.  

No plans for Sunday....we are house bound at the moment as we can't go out & leave the puppy as she's too young. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Lizzybear

Mostly thinking of ways to budget food and stuff, we're in hardcore holiday saving mode from here on out!! I also have an early years first aid course all day Saturday.


----------



## PoppyAnna

School fete tomorrow - as I'm on the PTA it will take up my whole day.
Sunday - resting and ready for the week ahead!
Hope everybody has a nice weekend.​


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lizzybear said:


> I also have an early years first aid course all day Saturday.



oh joy !


----------



## CHEK

Well I've been busy cleaning and cooking whilst listening to Disney's "Magic in the Street's" parade memories  , oh just wish I was there now watching the parades!. I'm nipping to work later on my day off as one of our  Consultants is retiring today so we're having a surprise bash for him.  And then the usual weekend ferrying my 2 DD's back and to to dancing, homework with DD's and shopping etc..... Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

DH and I are going to a belly-busting Gourmet Evening at a local restaurant tonight! Tomorrow DS breaks up from school so we're off to collect him and attend the end of term Garden Party - I've already prepared an extensive picnic! Sunday we'll be catching up on any chores and watching the Men's Final at Wimbledon... 

Have a lovely weekend, people!!!


----------



## Goofysmate

Pinky166 said:


> Well today we are celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a mountain of ironing to do...so I think I will watch some Disney films to make it more enjoyable.
> 
> No plans for Sunday....we are house bound at the moment as we can't go out & leave the puppy as she's too young.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


 
Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## jjk

Pinky166 said:


> Well today we are celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary.



Happy anniversary Claire


Dsons have football tournnements all weekend so i shall be stood in a field for a long time this weekend , the last one is next weekend


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> I think you know what im doing  this time tomorrow i will be waking up in turkey !



Have a great holiday Nat, we'll miss you, it's going to be very quiet without you


----------



## wilma-bride

Another weekend of decorating ahead for us.  The girls' new furniture is being delivered tomorrow so I foresee a day of arguments on Sunday, trying to assemble it all


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-Were all off to see 'The Wiggles' at the Hammersmith Apollo.In the evening once the girls have gone to bed,me+hubby will watch a film,poss 'Teeth'  +have a little drinky+some ice cream+popcorn.

Sun-Just cooking Sunday Roast Beef+trimmings+will make an apple tarte tatin.

 Hope everyone has a great weekend,whatever your up to .
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy Anniversary Claire+Hubby.x.x.x.

Hope you have a great holiday Nat+Family.x.x.x.


----------



## Pinky166

Goofysmate said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both





jjk said:


> Happy anniversary Claire



Thank you both.....it feels much longer than 7 years as we have been together for 16 years. Next year I will have been with my DH longer than I have been without him!


----------



## jns

Pinky166 said:


> Well today we are celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary.


 
Happy Anniversary to you both


I'm going to a cousins wedding with my Mum tomorrow and have to work DH shift on Sunday as he is doing a 70 mile  Cycle in aid of the Irish cancer society


----------



## Goofysmate

Off to a BBQ on Saturday but saying that having seen the weather reports the weaher for my area not looking to Rosie  

Sunday going hunting for new suit cases


----------



## Snowy-girls

jns said:


> he is doing a 70 mile  Cycle in aid of the Irish cancer society


----------



## BRobson

Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday


----------



## Snowy-girls

BRobson said:


> Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday



Have a fantastic holiday.x.


----------



## CHEK

BRobson said:


> Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday



Have a fab trip Jackie


----------



## PoppyAnna

BRobson said:


> Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday



You lucky thing - have a good trip


----------



## jjk

BRobson said:


> Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday



cant belive how quickly thats come around in 16 days Ill be joining you

have a fantastic trip


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

My friend is coming down from London and we are going to have a girly night in, and tomorrow i might be going on a date lol.


----------



## Netty

still waiting for baby to be born


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Packing tomorrow - Flying to London Sunday and did I mention I was off to Orlando on Monday



   Have a great trip Jackie - take lots of piccies for your TR!


----------



## Haworthfamily

ok this weekend Haworth family are...........
Saturday - attending school summer event in the evening, band, bbq and stalls etc
Sunday - Alton Towers! twice this year! the twins (4 months now) are not getting much out of it but hey ho I'm re living my childhood ha ha haha.
Hopefully only a few showers!

Lookout Rita her I come!


----------



## DLRP_fan

Off to a BBQ on Saturday afternoon, our friends hold an annual 4th July BBQ and she is originally from the US and this might be their last time they host one as they are thinking of moving back to the US to look after her elderly father.

Saturday evening watching Doctor Who
Sunday - ????


----------



## KayleeUK

Have a fab time Jackie 

I am currently nursing a hangover and thinking when I go out tonight I will stick to lemonade!!!!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Netty said:


> still waiting for baby to be born



So i was'nt right about guessing the baby being born yesterday then.How about next Wednesday.x.


----------



## mushumadness

I am shopping for newborn clothes, and strting to buy essentials for our Christmas Florida trip (I know its 5 months away but I doubt I will wanna go to the asda with a newborn lol)


----------



## mandymouse

TGIF and nearly the weekend  

Hubby & I are staying the night in Birmingham tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to a bit of shopping, a nice meal and a lot of White Zinfandel (yes the diet will begin again on Monday   )

Have a great weekend everyone, what have you got planned ?


----------



## CustardTart

Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!


----------



## saratogagirl

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned Mand.

TGIF indeed, and better still I have a day off.  Ian and I have been married for 15 years today, we had planned a camping trip, but I cancelled the pitch last night due to the great "British Summer", ironically the sun is out this morning!  I am going to get my hair cut this afternoon, and we have a table booked at a new restaurant which has just opened for tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to see Mamma Mia, no doubt there will be champagne and lots of Mr Pinot to help us celebrate 15 years x


----------



## jjk

Boys have footie tournament on saturday afternoon (Last one )
Sunday we are taking Middle DS to aquadrome with his friend and havinga look round baisingstoke 





CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!



hope you feel better soon


Happy Anniversary Jules and Ian hope you have a lovely evening x


----------



## saratogagirl

CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!




poor honey  there seem to be lots of yucky germs about at the moment x


----------



## CustardTart

saratogagirl said:


> TGIF indeed, and better still I have a day off.  *Ian and I have been married for 15 years today*, we had planned a camping trip, but I cancelled the pitch last night due to the great "British Summer", ironically the sun is out this morning!  I am going to get my hair cut this afternoon, and we have a table booked at a new restaurant which has just opened for tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to see Mamma Mia, no doubt there will be champagne and lots of Mr Pinot to help us celebrate 15 years x



*To Jules and Ian...*


----------



## CustardTart

saratogagirl said:


> poor honey  there seem to be lots of yucky germs about at the moment x



Thanks sweetie! I am a sitting duck at the mo coz I'm taking these beepin' immuno-suppressants - any germs/bacteria can get me and I've got no immune system to fight back... Happy Anniversary, you lovely people!!! I shall raise a glass to you this evening... 



jjk said:


> hope you feel better soon


Thanks Rachel...


----------



## tennisfan

CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!




Hope you feel better soon 



saratogagirl said:


> Sounds like you have a great weekend planned Mand.
> 
> TGIF indeed, and better still I have a day off.  Ian and I have been married for 15 years today, we had planned a camping trip, but I cancelled the pitch last night due to the great "British Summer", ironically the sun is out this morning!  I am going to get my hair cut this afternoon, and we have a table booked at a new restaurant which has just opened for tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to see Mamma Mia, no doubt there will be champagne and lots of Mr Pinot to help us celebrate 15 years x



Happy anniversary to you & Ian 

I'm off to see Mamma Mia tomorrow other then that no plans


----------



## tashasmum

We are going for an indian tonight after dh has taken dd to her prom. Then on Sunday we are at my nieces birthday party and in between i am busy washing clothes for our holiday next week,but for once i don't mind. 

Have a great weekend whatever you are up to.


----------



## Bolanette87

Sadly, nothing really planned. I'm broke....  Taking Robert for his haircut (Not short or I'd have to shoot him!) and thats about it!! Hopefully something nice will just magically happen!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Get better soon Karen 

A very Happy Anniversary to you Jules and Ian.

We are having the last of my Mum's 70th celebrations on Sunday with a garden party at her house.  Praying for good weather as her cottage is tiny and we all need to be in the garden.  Cooking all tomorrow afternoon with my sisters for the party - then Sunday will be much eating and drinking in the sunshine (hopefully)

Tammy


----------



## mandymouse

CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!



 Aww poor you, I hope you're feeling better soon



saratogagirl said:


> TGIF indeed, and better still I have a day off.  Ian and I have been married for 15 years today, we had planned a camping trip, but I cancelled the pitch last night due to the great "British Summer", ironically the sun is out this morning!  I am going to get my hair cut this afternoon, and we have a table booked at a new restaurant which has just opened for tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to see Mamma Mia, no doubt there will be champagne and lots of Mr Pinot to help us celebrate 15 years x






Happy Anniversary Ian & Jules



Enjoy Mamma Mia and the champagne 



jjk said:


> Boys have footie tournament on saturday afternoon (Last one )
> Sunday we are taking Middle DS to aquadrome with his friend and havinga look round baisingstoke





tennisfan said:


> I'm off to see Mamma Mia tomorrow other then that no plans





tashasmum said:


> We are going for an indian tonight after dh has taken dd to her prom. Then on Sunday we are at my nieces birthday party and in between i am busy washing clothes for our holiday next week,but for once i don't mind.





Bolanette87 said:


> Sadly, nothing really planned. I'm broke....  Taking Robert for his haircut (Not short or I'd have to shoot him!) and thats about it!! Hopefully something nice will just magically happen!



Have fun girls


----------



## mandymouse

Tammy Stringer said:


> We are having the last of my Mum's 70th celebrations on Sunday with a garden party at her house.  Praying for good weather as her cottage is tiny and we all need to be in the garden.  Cooking all tomorrow afternoon with my sisters for the party - then Sunday will be much eating and drinking in the sunshine (hopefully)



Fingers crossed for nice weather for you Tam, have a lovely time


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing set in stone yet,but could be going to see Kung Fu Panda,then for a meal in Pizza Hut after on Sat.
Sun-cooking Sunday Lunch,park depending on the weather.
Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you're up to.x.





CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!


Hope you feel better soon  .x.



saratogagirl said:


> Ian and I have been married for 15 years today


 
* Happy Anniversary Jules & Ian  *​


----------



## aaronandterri

were going to see wall e  at the cinema, advanced screening, then my parents are down for the weekend so will probably catch up with them.

jack has a bday party as well.
the kids only have next week as there last full week at school break up the wed after that, on the thurs were taking them to alton towers till sunday x


----------



## Sundariel

Saturday
I am going into London to buy my dad a birthday present and to buy an ipod charger for a socket for mine and my boyfriend's ipod for when we're in Disney. 
Then meeting my boyfriend at Paddington Station and will probably go home and have something yummy to eat. 

Sunday
Packing up my room at my uni flat. 

Monday
My boyfriend and I are dragging my two suitcases of clothes/shoes/bags/scarves/DVDs/make-up/jewellry/etc back from my uni flat to my home in Wales.


----------



## mandymouse

Snowy-girls said:


> Nothing set in stone yet,but could be going to see Kung Fu Panda,then for a meal in Pizza Hut after on Sat.
> Sun-cooking Sunday Lunch,park depending on the weather.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you're up to.x.





aaronandterri said:


> were going to see wall e  at the cinema, advanced screening, then my parents are down for the weekend so will probably catch up with them.
> 
> jack has a bday party as well.
> the kids only have next week as there last full week at school break up the wed after that, on the thurs were taking them to alton towers till sunday x





Sundariel said:


> Saturday
> I am going into London to buy my dad a birthday present and to buy an ipod charger for a socket for mine and my boyfriend's ipod for when we're in Disney.
> Then meeting my boyfriend at Paddington Station and will probably go home and have something yummy to eat.
> 
> Sunday
> Packing up my room at my uni flat.
> 
> Monday
> My boyfriend and I are dragging my two suitcases of clothes/shoes/bags/scarves/DVDs/make-up/jewellry/etc back from my uni flat to my home in Wales.



I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Pinky166

mandymouse said:


> TGIF and nearly the weekend
> 
> Hubby & I are staying the night in Birmingham tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to a bit of shopping, a nice meal and a lot of White Zinfandel (yes the diet will begin again on Monday   )
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, what have you got planned ?



Have a great time in Birmingham Mandy!  



CustardTart said:


> Just taking my antibiotics and recovering from this flippin' tonsillitis which has struck me down!!!



Oh poor you Karen...hope you feel better soon.  




saratogagirl said:


> Sounds like you have a great weekend planned Mand.
> 
> TGIF indeed, and better still I have a day off.  Ian and I have been married for 15 years today, we had planned a camping trip, but I cancelled the pitch last night due to the great "British Summer", ironically the sun is out this morning!  I am going to get my hair cut this afternoon, and we have a table booked at a new restaurant which has just opened for tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to see Mamma Mia, no doubt there will be champagne and lots of Mr Pinot to help us celebrate 15 years x



Such a shame you had to cancel your camping Jules but the weather is really crappy at the moment so I don't blame you for not wanting to sleep in a tent! Happy Anniversary to you both.  



I haven't really got much planned apart from running around after the puppy - she is so full of beans!    

I haven't been feeling well for the past few days so yesterday I layed on the sofa & watched Toy Story 1 & 2 and then Cars! So I might have another Disney day on the sofa tomorrow.....


----------



## Tillybud

We were supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow but my brother was taken ill in the week and ended up having emergency surgery so I'm planning on visiting him in hospital.  Just thinking about what I could take in to make him smile for a moment as he's so poorly


----------



## Pinky166

Tillybud said:


> We were supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow but my brother was taken ill in the week and ended up having emergency surgery so I'm planning on visiting him in hospital.  Just thinking about what I could take in to make him smile for a moment as he's so poorly



Sorry to hear that.....hope your brother makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I'm spending my weekend praying that the bathroom and kitchen are finished being fitted.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## jns

no plans this weekend 
think I'm working tomorrow night


----------



## emily1982

Went to a work's do last night, then this morning was up at 7am on the wii fit for half an hour, later going to merry hill then maybe grabbing something to eat.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## PaulaSB12

Its my weekend off  last weekend it was night shift, next weekend its day shift but this is my weekend to do what I want!


----------



## crispywelsh

thanks all for the Anniversary wishes, we had a lovely meal last night, today I get to endure Mamma Mia, and no doubt Jules singing.


----------



## KayleeUK

I am off to see Mamma Mia tonight!

Congratulations Ian and Jules!


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

sounds boring I know but its my first 2 days off in 2 months lol

we are gutting the house we seemed to have collected so much rubbish since we moved in and it needs to go! or I wont be allowed to shop in December.

We are also still putting away things in the nursery

oh and we are (ok I am) writing lists for what I need for the hospital and what i need for Florida


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Hope you all enjoy Mamma Mia.  India watched it with a friend last night and said it was great - she said the greek island (Skiathos - I think) looked beautiful and when you watch it you will all want to go there!!!!

So cancel your Disney bookings and get on the plane to Greece!!! 

Tam


----------



## profdsny

I have mixed feelings about Mama Mia. I liked the play, but, I'm not sure that the casting decisions for the movie are right. I'll have to wait till it comes out.
Now, about this week.  A 16th birthday party for Emily, with, a jumping jack in the back yard. Should be interesting. Luckily, only girls were invited.


----------



## fuse04

Busy, busy, busy.....our DD is in a dance production at the nuffield theatre so lots of rehearsals and DW is helping out behind the scenes....

http://www.nuffieldtheatre.co.uk/cn/events/event_details.php?section=events&event_id=201


----------



## Lizzybear

Had a first aid course today (I am now a qualified early years first aider, yay!) and me and my bf had a nice M&S dinner to celebrate 3 1/2 years  Tomorrow me, Steve and my sister are going to a free screening of Wall-E in the morning, probably cleaning and eBaying the rest of the day.


----------



## stubb

hi
also going to free screening of walle at gunwharf tomorrow then going to southsea the d day museum has free opening tomorrow also seeing atdisplay by the ta at southsea common then picking up ds 15 from an explorers camp. Then packing to go to altea in spain on monday!!!


----------



## Goofyish

We are doing a car boot in the morning to get some pocket money for our holiday 

5:30am start


----------



## tennisfan

profdsny said:


> I have mixed feelings about Mama Mia. I liked the play, but, I'm not sure that the casting decisions for the movie are right. I'll have to wait till it comes out.
> Now, about this week.  A 16th birthday party for Emily, with, a jumping jack in the back yard. Should be interesting. Luckily, only girls were invited.



I personally thought they got the casting for the film spot on.  I really enjoyed it


----------



## profdsny

tennisfan said:


> I personally thought they got the casting for the film spot on.  I really enjoyed it



My thought, and again, I haven't seen it, is that I would think the lead (Anna? Don't recall. The taverna owner) is early-mid 40s. Meryl Streep is 60.  I like her, but, I see this as a younger person's role. I think that certainly is the way it's played on stage.


----------



## Bolanette87

Well, this weekend (I always start the weekend on a Friday!  ) the plan is:

Friday- At 4:15pm, go pick Robert up from work. Come home, have tea -Which my mummy hasn't picked yet! - then laze round, go in bath, etc..... Stay up late!!

Saturday- Get up, go to Cramlington and probably fight for a parking space.... Buy housey stuff, hamster bedding, etc... Go for a MacDonalds! Come home, repeat Friday night.

Sunday- LAZY DAY!! I have these a lot, but it's not quite the same without Robert there.......  

Plans, however, are subject to change!!  

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## arieljasmine

We are off to look at a couple of houses tomorrow afternoon and then will probably go to a friends in the evening where I will drink lots of non-alcoholic beer and eat lots of crisps!

Sunday we are going for a tour of the maternity unit and then off out somewhere for tea.

Laur's


----------



## higgy66

Tonight I'm out with a group of mum's from school - an italian and maybe a drink or two........ 

Tomorrow is my parents Golden Wedding party so can't wait for that. I love seeing all my family and now a days I only get to see my aunts/cousins etc a few times a year.  

Sunday - fly to Altea, Spain for 2 weeks with some friends and their 2 children.  

I wish all my weekends were like this


----------



## tashasmum

Well i have just finished the ironing for our trip to Florida tomorrow.   

Tonight i will be packing and then up early (if i get to sleep at all )tomorrow for the trip to the airport. Taxi is picking us up at 5.30.

Hope you all have a good weekend. See you in 3 weeks.


----------



## aaronandterri

arieljasmine said:


> We are off to look at a couple of houses tomorrow afternoon and then will probably go to a friends in the evening where I will drink lots of non-alcoholic beer and eat lots of crisps!
> 
> Sunday we are going for a tour of the maternity unit and then off out somewhere for tea.
> 
> Laur's



did i ever tell you i had dd jess 2 days before our tour of the unit at 29 weeks, lol your post made me smile, fingers crossed this one stays in longer........


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a very quiet weekend ahead.  I think the only thing we've got planned is our usual Friday Night at Frankie & Benny's with a couple of White Zinfandels

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PoppyAnna

tashasmum said:


> Well i have just finished the ironing for our trip to Florida tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight i will be packing and then up early (if i get to sleep at all )tomorrow for the trip to the airport. Taxi is picking us up at 5.30.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend. See you in 3 weeks.



  Have a great time - lucky you 

We're going to wall:e tomorrow :
I'm trying to pursuade DH to take the girls out Sunday so I can get the house straight.


----------



## CustardTart

tashasmum said:


> Well i have just finished the ironing for our trip to Florida tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight i will be packing and then up early (if i get to sleep at all )tomorrow for the trip to the airport. Taxi is picking us up at 5.30.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend. See you in 3 weeks.



Fantastic - have a magical time!!!    

This weekend I shall be making a start on our packing and ensuring all the essential/important holiday info is printed off. The DCL cruise documents arrived this morning courtesy of Mr FedEx so it must be nearly time to fly to LA!!!


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

Going to exotic Eastbourne on Sunday for a couple of weeks - under canvas - but hey the sun is supposed to be coming out for a few days at least.  Really ready for the break Ashley's homework has about finished me off the last few weeks - not done him much good either


----------



## arieljasmine

aaronandterri said:


> did i ever tell you i had dd jess 2 days before our tour of the unit at 29 weeks, lol your post made me smile, fingers crossed this one stays in longer........



Eeek!  I will be exactly 30 weeks on Sunday, I am hoping bump will stay in a while longer yet!  My midwife referred me to a physio yesterday as I have symphysis pubis dysfunction, and she said it will take 2 - 4 weeks to get an appointment.  My dad said that the baby could have been born by then!  I was like, arrrggghh don't tell me that, I am not organised enough yet!

Laur's x


----------



## Pinky166

Haven't got much planned for this weekend....DH has started decorating our spare bedroom today so I will probably just be making lots of tea all weekend ! ....and DISing of course! 

Oh and I need to go to the pet shop to get Bailey a bigger bed....she is growing fast! 

Have a good one all.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Well dd7 went to my Nan+Grandad's for the weekend.So.............

Sat-my mum is having dd3-so me+hubby are off to the town centre+to have a Chinese meal.Evening will be watching a film,popcorn,ice-cream..

Sun-cooking sunday roast pork+trimmings,baking an apple crumble+then dd7 wil be home about 4ish.

To those going on holiday-have a fantastic time,+hope everyone else has a great weekend.

Sorry to hear that Laur's-i know a mum from dd7's school who had that+she was in alot of pain with it.Take it easy.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday: Laundry, eBay, sewing, cleaning, chilling out etc.. Nothing thrilling!
Sunday: Might visit my parents for dinner and go on a bike ride if the weather is nice, if not then pretty much a repeat of Saturday.


----------



## Tillybud

Saturday - buying some new shoes   going to see Wall E and then probably catching up on some ironing and housework

Sunday - going to see my brother who is hopefully coming out of hospital soon then cooking a Sunday roast unless the sun chooses to shine then we may have a picnic


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> Sorry to hear that Laur's-i know a mum from dd7's school who had that+she was in alot of pain with it.Take it easy.x.



Thanks, honey   It's a bit easier today, I have been going to bed when I get in from work which is helping, but it makes me feel guilty!

Laur's x


----------



## Grumpy John

4 year old grand daughter is staying tonight, take her back after tea tomorrow.

Usual routine of taking her to bed and having to read her 6/7 books before she decides to fall asleep.

Dont mind really as she is the apple of my eye and is a fabulous little girl. Trouble is she is too bright for her age and has an answer for everything - gets it off her nannie!!

Youngest son here for dinner tomorrow so he can spend some time with his niece.

Sunday will be chill day although depends on the weather


----------



## jjk

we have no idea what we are doing this weekend, think we are all still sulking
that we are NOT flying to florida on Sunday all suggestions so far dont seem to measure up 

hope you all have great weekends xx


----------



## irongirlof12

going to a BBQ for lunch today will have bouncy castles and rides etc as well.

sunday we are going to BIL for a BBQ - so no cooking for me all weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! I've survived the first week of the Summer Holidays - and I haven't heard 'I'm bored' once yet   

Anyway, thank goodness it's Friday and nearly the weekend

We haven't got much planned.  Hubby & I will have our usual Friday night drinky-poo at Frankie & Benny's tonight, and then tomorrow night we're going for an Indian meal with some friends

What are you up to ? Have a great weekend, whatever you're doing


----------



## jjk

Saturday is DS 12th birthday so we are going to Pompey as it is Navy days this weekend and he wants to see all the ships and aircraft carriers should be fun. Sunday we might go and see Wall E as Hubby and I just recieved two free cinema tickets

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Its my birthday on Sunday..not sure what is planned.
I think my Mums coming tommorow,will most probably go out shopping..


----------



## Verity Chambers

Going to the seaside in the caravan.


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Picking up my daughter from Girl Scout (Guide) camp, where three of the counselors, oddly enough, are British.


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are celebrating our wedding anniversary tomorrow, we are going to see Mamma mia and to F&B's for a meal  

Sunday we have got no plans yet  

Have a good weekend whatever you do x x


----------



## Goofysmate

Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Nat  , How many years will it be.


----------



## Chilly

natalielongstaff said:


> We are celebrating our wedding anniversary tomorrow, we are going to see Mamma mia and to F&B's for a meal
> 
> Sunday we have got no plans yet
> 
> Have a good weekend whatever you do x x



Happy Anniversary Nat xx

I am going to look at Wedding Dresses  

Have a great weekend one and all


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofysmate said:


> Happy Anniversary for tomorrow Nat  , How many years will it be.



thank you   It will be 11years !


----------



## Pinky166

We have my DH's brother coming to stay for the weekend, we haven't seen him for a few months.   I think I will be stuck at home tomorrow with the dogs whilst they go the cinema to see The Dark Knight, but I don't mind as I am going to make a countdown board....I know I've got ages yet but hopefully it may help me get back on track with my diet next week.

Sunday I think we might do a BBQ and play some pool.  

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Moving to Florida tomorrow to work for the mouse  really scared. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## natalielongstaff

hogwartsdropout said:


> Moving to Florida tomorrow to work for the mouse  really scared. Have a good weekend everyone!



Hope it goes well


----------



## CustardTart

hogwartsdropout said:


> Moving to Florida tomorrow to work for the mouse  really scared. Have a good weekend everyone!



Wow!!! Best of luck and have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## emily1982

Been to Warwick castle today as managed to find some free passes on the internet....saved us a fortune...so worth a look if anyone is interested!
Tomorrow not up to much, might go and see mamma mia in the evening then sunday im going to church.


----------



## Pinky166

hogwartsdropout said:


> Moving to Florida tomorrow to work for the mouse  really scared. Have a good weekend everyone!



Good luck but I am sure Mickey & his friends will take good care of you.


----------



## irongirlof12

going shopping for school uniform , best get it out of the way! and to see Mamma mia.  

Happy anniversary Nat


----------



## CHEK

Well girls broke up today for their summer holidays, so been sorting their wardrobes out today  , nothing planned for tomorrow, but it's our Anniversary as well this weekend  , we'll be celebrating our 12th  , DD's have told us apparently we're off out for a meal at 7.30 but we've not been told where yet


----------



## CustardTart

My DH and youngest DS are going to Birmingham tomorrow to see Villa play Odense BK in the Intertoto Cup. I haven't decided if I want to go with them - it rather depends whether or not my DH has told his family we're coming up. If he has let it slip, then a day home alone with some 'me time' sounds rather appealing..  

On Sunday we're just chillaxing tho' I'll be getting the cases down from the loft...


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> My DH and youngest DS are going to Birmingham tomorrow to see Villa play Odense BK in the Intertoto Cup.



sounds like my dh's idea of heaven ! sadly as a leicester fan i make him suffer the lower leagues (sob)


----------



## PoppyAnna

CHEK said:


> Well girls broke up today for their summer holidays, so been sorting their wardrobes out today



Got to make space for all those Next sale bargains!

No plans so far here, that will change tonight when DH gets in!  

Happy anniversary to all those that are celebrating


----------



## CHEK

PoppyAnna said:


> Got to make space for all those Next sale bargains!



Shhhhh!!, but soooo true   , Can't resist a bargain though 

Thanks for the Anniversary wishes  
Happy Anniversary also to Nat


----------



## Girlsontour

Off to Ibiza for 6 weeks tomorrow morning (early flight at 6.55am!!)  Speak to you all soon and i hope you all have a fantastic summer


----------



## sandshal

Hi Andrea,

What are you still doing online? you should be getting your head down for an early start  

Sharon


----------



## Lizzybear

Just posted some eBay parcels and in a minute going to Costco to pick up some office supplies for my dad and fruit and veg for us  Rest of the day will be eBay listing, sewing, laundry, general house stuff! Tomorrow we're visiting my parents' for dinner and going for a walk, the weather is so fab at the moment :


----------



## Haworthfamily

Got a weekend without DH :-( he's working in Texas until Monday.
Just be twins and DD 6 - not sure what we are going to do, posisble head out to Weston Super Mare when it's cooled down to beach.
Sarah X


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend again !!

Hubby and I are having a night away in Birmingham again tomorrow night, so hopefully we'll finish off any holiday shopping we need before going out for a nice meal and a few drinky-poos

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

sounds like a plan Mand  

Im alone with the kids this weekend, dh has gone to Rotterdam for a boys weekend  

ive planned lots of treats depending on how kind the weather is !


----------



## Netty

we got a big family wedding tomorrow, and dd is bridesmaid, so alot of running around to do today-


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> sounds like a plan Mand
> 
> Im alone with the kids this weekend, dh has gone to Rotterdam for a boys weekend
> 
> ive planned lots of treats depending on how kind the weather is !



Hope the weather is kind to you Nat 

We are going to the new Forest on Saturday/ Pompey on sunday to buy the boys this seasons Pompey Shirt


Hope everybody has a great weekend


----------



## arieljasmine

We are going to look at more houses tomorrow morning and then in the evening we are going out for a family meal as an early celebration of Andy's 30th birthday next week.  We are having our friends round afterwards, so it will probably be a late one.  I will be sleeping in on Sunday!

Laur's


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday: Sewing, eBay listing, meal planning, mountain of ironing, trying to find my Dollar Express card and lanyards..! I think me and Steve are going to see Down and Outs in the evening and maybe go to The Krazyhouse afterwards for the first time in several years! (it was actually our 'first date' We're soo classy! ) Or we may just stay in like we normally do, i've become so tight about spending money on nights out since we decided to make holidays a priority 
Sunday: My birthday!  Me, Steve, my sister and a couple of friends are going to TGI Fridays (I can almost taste the JD chicken now, yummy!!) for lunch  and maybe bowling or something afterwards if it's not too busy. Dinner will be at my parents'


----------



## Pinky166

Happy birthday Lizzy.  

I haven't got much planned. We are in the process of decorating a room so I will be helping DH were possible along with some spring cleaning & loads of  ....where does it all come from! Of course i'll be doing lots of DISing too!  

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are putting up blinds tomorrow - which, no doubt will result in a little tiff   as we both can't stand DIY - but I want to get them up fast as DD is waking up early due to light mornings....

Sunday - probably going to Groombridge place as they have Ferrari's and hot air balloons there...!

  *Happy Birthday for Sunday Lizziebear - Have a magical day!*


----------



## Bolanette87

Happy Birthday for Sunday Lizziebear!!

We're going for lunch at one of our fave restaurants tomorrow! Can't wait!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me+Dd7 are off to see HSM tomorrow and we can't wait -she is so excited (and so am i  ).
Hubby will be taking Dd3 to the park.

Sunday--No plans yet.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever you're up to.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

Thanks for the early birthday wishes  Steve's is on Monday and I just wrapped his presents.. We don't get each other much anymore (just a couple of T-shirts and a hoodie from me) but today I found the Lost game at Home Bargains for £3.99 so I couldn't resist getting that for him


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend again  (I don't know where this last week has gone)

I've got a quiet weekend ahead of me, which will be dominated by packing  

What are you up to ? Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im going to sunny wiltshire for the weekend   for a bbq at Joh's house

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

I'm going swimming in Joh's garden too.


----------



## jjk

We are going to southsea on Saturday, Sunday Pompey are playing Man U in the charity shield at wembly (Im not going too xpensive before our hols ) so we shall be watching with family cant belive its the start of the footie season again already.

Have a great weekend every one


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Im going to sunny wiltshire for the weekend   for a bbq at Joh's house
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone





tony64 said:


> I'm going swimming in Joh's garden too.



Have fun everyone, don't forget to take some piccies


----------



## florida sun

Have a great weekend everyone 

Quiet one for me this weekend, Im fitted up with a heart Monitor again for a week, (hopefully) for the last time before my appt in Sept, so as its a bit cumbersome to carry around, Im staying pretty local to home and just relaxing


----------



## Pinky166

Not much tomorrow, just housework and probably tidying up after DH as he is going to fit some spotlights. Then Sunday we are taking Bailey to her first puppy training class....hopefully she will behave!  

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## florida sun

Just opened a nice bottle of Rose, Ahh the weekend starts now


----------



## CHEK

Well my DH's been for an interview today so fingers x'd he gets a call back for another!!, so whilst he was there my DD's & I went to visit my brother and his family, girls are both staying overnight with them tonight and maybe tomorrow, unless they decide they want to come home to me  ....so hopefully a quiet weekend for me as DH is working


----------



## emily1982

florida sun said:


> Just opened a nice bottle of Rose, Ahh the weekend starts now



Hope everything works out this week for you with the heart monitor 

Not up to much this weekend. Went up to Merry Hill earlier to have my eye brows threaded....OUCH!

Tomorrow i think i need to do some Disney planning, haven't got tickets yet or transfers...someone needs to give me a kick up the behind to get it sorted!

Then Sunday off to church to be interviewed about Germany.


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Last minute clothes shopping tomorrow for our hols.

Then Sunday Kev will be cooking the lunch while I get everything up together ready for packing the cases.

This time next week we will be sailing in the Med and I can't wait.

Tammy


----------



## Snowy-girls

Were off to see Wall-E tomorrow(as it had to be cancelled last time).We are taking dd7's friend with us as well.Then we will be going for lunch in Mcdonalds.Once the girls have gone to bed in the evening,me+Dh may watch a film.

Sunday,it's Hubby's nephews 2nd birthday party,so were off to there for a party/bbq.No cooking Sunday lunch for me- .
In the evening i will be listing on Ebay while hubby probably plays Guitar Hero on the Wii.

Hope you all have a great weekend everyone.x.


----------



## saratogagirl

natalielongstaff said:


> Im going to sunny wiltshire for the weekend   for a bbq at Joh's house
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Have a lovely time Nat, hope to see some piccies, make sure you get some of Tony in the pool,


----------



## saratogagirl

Tammy Stringer said:


> Last minute clothes shopping tomorrow for our hols.
> 
> Then Sunday Kev will be cooking the lunch while I get everything up together ready for packing the cases.
> 
> This time next week we will be sailing in the Med and I can't wait.
> 
> Tammy




not long now Tam, happy packing, how exciting.


----------



## Lizzybear

My bf's at the gym so i'm gonna make myself some lunch in a bit then do some eBay picture taking and listing and some sewing. Nothing too interesting this weekend, just chilling out at home


----------



## tennisfan

Not up to much have cut the grass in the front garden just before the rain came, done the food shopping. I'm off to the cinema this evening with a friend, not sure what we are seeing yet.

Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow so I can cut the grass in the backgarden

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! Not only is it the weekend, but I'm off to WDW too 

So for a nice change I have got a busy and exciting weekend ahead.  Our plans are to head up to Manchester Airport tonight, fly out to WDW tomorrow and have brekkie with Lilo & Stitch on Sunday morning

What are you up to ?  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

My weekend is not nearly as exciting as your Mand  

Have a fab holiday Hun


----------



## jjk

we are packing for our wdw trip next week and its the start of the premership season  Play up Pompey  

have a great holiday Mandy 

hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## arieljasmine

Wow, Mandy, I'm not jealous at all   I hope you have a wonderful time, and you too for next week Rachel.

We are planning on trying to get our house straightened out and packing my hospital bag in anticipation of the baby, watching Liverpool's first match of the season at my brother's and probably going for a meal for a friend's 30th.

Have a great weekend everyone  

Laur's


----------



## emily1982

Have a fab holiday 

I'm not up to alot...my toe is very much playing up and got an emergency appointment with my surgeon on Thurs (was meant to go mid sept) as my GP says there is no more she can do to control the pain. So i'm 'resting' this weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going to France for the day tomorrow & meeting a friend for a drink on Sunday to give me advice about a job interview I have coming up.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

arieljasmine said:


> Wow, Mandy, I'm not jealous at all   I hope you have a wonderful time, and you too for next week Rachel.
> 
> We are planning on trying to get our house straightened out and packing my hospital bag in anticipation of the baby, watching Liverpool's first match of the season at my brother's and probably going for a meal for a friend's 30th.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> 
> Laur's


Oh wow Laur's it's getting close now!  My friend is due around the same time you are with her first baby, she told me she just bought some new Wii games in case she's in early labour for a long time  Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-Dh+Dd3 are going to see Fifi Live On Stage.Me+Dd7 will be going to Asda's.Film in the evening+an Indian once the girls have gone to bed.
Sun-Nothing as of yet.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever you're up to.x.





arieljasmine said:


> Wow, Mandy, I'm not jealous at all   I hope you have a wonderful time, and you too for next week Rachel.
> 
> We are planning on trying to get our house straightened out and packing my hospital bag in anticipation of the baby, watching Liverpool's first match of the season at my brother's and probably going for a meal for a friend's 30th.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> 
> Laur's



Hi Laur's(waving furiously),How are the 3 of you keeping.I don't seem to see you around the boards much now.I can't believe you have just over a month to go-it seems to be going so quick to me-but then i am not the one pregnant!!!.Take care all of you.x.


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> Hi Laur's(waving furiously),How are the 3 of you keeping.I don't seem to see you around the boards much now.I can't believe you have just over a month to go-it seems to be going so quick to me-but then i am not the one pregnant!!!.Take care all of you.x.



Hi hon

I know, I have been bad and not been around much, I have been going for a lie down most evenings after work so not as much time for the important things like Dis-ing!  We are all well, thanks, I am finishing work two weeks today and it can't come soon enough now, I am so tired and my belly feels like it's full of lead!  Hope you are well xx



Lizzybear said:


> Oh wow Laur's it's getting close now!  My friend is due around the same time you are with her first baby, she told me she just bought some new Wii games in case she's in early labour for a long time  Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well



Good luck to your friend, Lizzy, hope she is doing well, I am so nervous about being a mum for the first time as well as excited.  I was pleased to find out that my hospital has CD players in every delivery suite, so maybe bump will be born to the sounds of Welcome to the Jungle   xx


----------



## princess jackson

Well Mandy hope we see you sometime checking in to CBR,

Just about to close the cases


----------



## jns

sorting out this years fantasy football league for the pub

everyone that is heading away have a great time 
2 months today we will be finishing off our packing too


----------



## Snowy-girls

arieljasmine said:


> Hi hon
> 
> I know, I have been bad and not been around much, I have been going for a lie down most evenings after work so not as much time for the important things like Dis-ing!  We are all well, thanks, I am finishing work two weeks today and it can't come soon enough now, I am so tired and my belly feels like it's full of lead!  Hope you are well xx
> 
> so maybe bump will be born to the sounds of Welcome to the Jungle   xx



We are well,thank you.Dd7 was an emergency c-section-so no tunes-although i had G 'N' R playing in the delivery room before the c-sec  .
Dd3 was a planned c-section+she was born to the sounds of Linkin Park  One of the nurses helping with my c-sec was singing along+the surgeon had no idea who they were.x.


----------



## arieljasmine

Snowy-girls said:


> We are well,thank you.Dd7 was an emergency c-section-so no tunes-although i had G 'N' R playing in the delivery room before the c-sec  .
> Dd3 was a planned c-section+she was born to the sounds of Linkin Park  One of the nurses helping with my c-sec was singing along+the surgeon had no idea who they were.x.



Quality  

Laur's xx


----------



## CHEK

Well our weekend started today, we've been to Alton Towers again today  , making use of the half price voucher we had  , But I'll say it again.....it's not WDW  , rude people & inexperienced staff , nothing planned for tomorrow maybe a bit of gardening depending on the weather   and then off to my Mum's on sunday for lunch


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

I have my mum decorating this weekend,she is making a start on the kitchen bless her,I've a huge list of things she can do (with our help of course)


----------



## Pinky166

We are taking the puppy to her dog training class today. Then I have to clean the house from top to bottom as it is so dusty where DH has been drilling and sanding!  

Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thought i would give this a bump in Mandy's absence  

What is everyone doing this bank holiday weekend ? we don't have many plans for the early part of the weekend but on Monday Joh and Gary are coming to stay and we are all going to Alton towers on Tuesday  

Have a good weekend whatever you do !


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, it's a Bank Holiday weekend    I've got a whole 11 days off work.  Will probably be doing a bit of shopping and a bit more painting (yawn) this weekend, then on Monday we're off to Hinckley to go to Alton Towers with Nat, John and their kids


----------



## emily1982

Well I've just been up Merry Hill with my friend which was really nice...got some brown trousers for work and took a top back to Next to swap. Then we went to Burger King and Pigged out!!!

My new Sophie Kinsella book arrived today so i'll be reading that this weekend playing the Zelda game on the DS...with cheating of course 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Going to my sisters tomorrow evening for her birthday drinks gathering & on sunday going out for lunch with my aunt & uncle.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jns

we are heading away for the weekend 
going down to Waterford 
DH is doing a cycle there , me and kids just chilling out 
have a nice hotel booked  think it will take us about 8 hours drive 

everyone have a nice bank holiday


----------



## tony64

Weeeeeellllll actually weeeeee are offffff to Florida.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Weeeeeellllll actually weeeeee are offffff to Florida.



I think we know that !!


----------



## jjk

tony64 said:


> Weeeeeellllll actually weeeeee are offffff to Florida.




us too    yipee off to gatwick tomorrow flying on Sunday, the waiting is finally over and the kids can be let out of the bubble wrap      

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## KayleeUK

Swimming, shopping and maybe a trip to the Zoo


----------



## florida sun

Dising, Taxing, dising, cleaning, dising, sleeping, eating and very little else have a great weekend all


----------



## CHEK

My Mum and I took the girls to Chester Zoo today and met a friend with her DD, we had a lovely day with just a few spots of rain  
Not a lot else planned for the weekend, the usually shopping and cleaning. DH has a fun day at work on Monday, so no doubt we'll be there for a good few hours  
Have a lovely weekend everyone, let's hope the sun shines......


----------



## arieljasmine

Happy bank holiday everyone!  We are staying in tonight and watching the Prestige which my brother has lent us.  We are having friends round tomorrow night for a Singstar party and apart from that we have nothing planned which means lots of relaxing  

Laur's


----------



## Pinky166

I think ours is going to be a quite one now as DH needs to rest up....bad timing really as we are half way through decorating a room and all the floor boards are up as he was installing some new lights in the room below before we lay the new wood floor.....well I guess it will stay like it is for at least 8 weeks now whilst his hand heals.  

I will be DISing, trip planning for next year  , tidying, DISing, Ironing, DISing and popping over to my sisters on Sunday as it is my Niece's 6th Birthday.  

Have a good one all.


----------



## Lizzybear

Yesterday I went for a lovely hike with my parents and sister in Derbyshire then had a pub meal afterwards, steak and kidney pie since I never have it at home (one of those dishes which is very hard to make vegetarian!!)  I went to bed at 10:30 I was so tired *lol* Today i'm doing the laundry, some eBay listing/packing/picture taking, general house tidyup and maybe some sewing. I'd like to get started on my California itinerary cards too. Tomorrow I think me and my mum and sister are visiting my uncle and his family in Stoke.


----------



## The Fetherstons

We are taking DS Adam to a Birthday Party this afternoon, then willl be having sunday lunch and a relaxing night at home watching tv, dissing have also said to DS we will play disney Monopoly with him

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

I thought I would give this a little bump as Mandy's abandoned us for a Cruise!   

I haven't really got anything planned this weekend other than Bailey's puppy training class tomorrow morning and a massive pile of ironing.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Saturday we are decorating the main wall in our living room changing the paper,Mums helping  (or vice versa).Our dd is sleeping at nannas so one down!  

Sunday we are off for a meal to celebrate DD's birthday (which was weds) and step dads retirement.


----------



## wideeyes

I have nothing planned just a little packing left to do for Monday and doing my nails, eyebrows etc readying for going to Flordia on Monday!! I am very excited at the moment!


----------



## CustardTart

Last weekend before the baby (AKA Samuel 15 year old DS - he'll always be my baby ) returns to school so the whole family's off to the cinema tomorrow to see Step Brothers and out for a meal afterwards... Then, on Sunday we're going to Birmingham to see Aston Villa play Liverpool...


----------



## MadScouser

Off to see REM at Twickenham tomorrow


----------



## natalielongstaff

We don't have any plans for the weekend, other than the mountain of ironing ive got


----------



## tennisfan

Going to my sisters tomorrow for a bbq & wii night & on Sunday going to see my nan in hospital

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## DisneyB2B

Packing/ ironing/ cleaning all weekend getting ready for our holiday to disney for next week!  Got my nephews tomorrow all day then off out on sunday for FIL birthday!


----------



## florida sun

natalielongstaff said:


> We don't have any plans for the weekend, other than the mountain of ironing ive got



Send it to me Nat, I love Ironing


----------



## KayleeUK

arieljasmine said:


> Happy bank holiday everyone!  We are staying in tonight and watching the Prestige which my brother has lent us.  We are having friends round tomorrow night for a Singstar party and apart from that we have nothing planned which means lots of relaxing
> 
> Laur's




Lots of relaxing for you   Not long now....


----------



## CHEK

Not a lot planned here either  , popped into town today with DD's, then been busy labelling new school shirts, shoes and drink bottles!!.  Hopefully if it stay's dry overnight then I'll be mowing the lawn tomorrow.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## arieljasmine

KayleeUK said:


> Lots of relaxing for you   Not long now....



Thanks, hon   It was my last day at work today, had a nice day being spoilt with chocolate cake and presents for the baby and me.  Very strange too though as I am not going back, don't think it has sunk in yet!

Tomorrow we are off to Mothercare to get the last few things on the list for the baby   Not much else planned, so feet up it is!

Laur's


----------



## mandymouse

TGI .. nearly the weekend   

We have got a quiet weekend ahead of us.  Hubby & I will probably head to F&B's for a couple of White Zinfandels tonight, then I'm meeting Nat for a coffee and a wander around Nuneaton tomorrow morning, and then on Sunday I'm hoping that we'll go to the Taybarns in Coventry for lunch as I really can't get back into this cooking lark   

Have a great weekend, whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

I love the weekend  

We are staying in with a pizza and a bottle of wine tonight and watching the BB final !

tomorrow im going too nuneaton and meetimg Mandy before going out on the town with the girlies   

Sunday will be spent recovering


----------



## emily1982

Well im sat in bed at the moment, just had coffee with my friend and chilling tonight. Tomorrow having my hair done in the morning then out to a pub late afternoon, Sunday is church then got to sort some stuff out for Monday.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend 

Has anyone got anything nice planned ?

Hubby & I are off to Birmingham tomorrow for the night and I'll be recovering on Sunday  

Have a great weekend, whatever you're doing


----------



## arieljasmine

Happy weekend everyone!  We will be watching Liverpool play Manchester United tomorrow lunchtime and then heading off to Mothercare to pick up the stuff we forgot last time!  Will probably head to my brother's house tomorrow night to spend some time with friends.  Andy is working on Sunday   so I will be spending some time with my mum and dad.

Laur's


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow, I am doing the physio for a local girls centre of excellence football teams & then I have to rush off and cover the physio for a rugby team for my friend who had a car crash last week. I can't complain as the money is much better then I get from the football team & even that is good!

Probably off to the cinema in the evening & on Sunday we need to start sorting out the house, clearing out the old junk.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

TGI Friday  

What are you up to this weekend ?

I've got a quiet weekend ahead of me, as hubby is working away tomorrow night (he's working at Goodwood on Sunday), so I'm hoping to chill with a takeaway and watch Strictly Come Dancing tomorrow  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Its a very quiet weekend here as well   we might go to the new highcross centre in leicester tomorrow but other than that we have no plans  

DD is back tonight so i will no doubt be washing and ironing for most of the weekend


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Its a very quiet weekend here as well   we might go to the new highcross centre in leicester tomorrow but other than that we have no plans
> 
> DD is back tonight so i will no doubt be washing and ironing for most of the weekend



I don't mind having a quiet weekend as next weekend will no doubt be manic   

Let us know what the new shopping centre is like and I hope Ellie had a great week


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> I don't mind having a quiet weekend as next weekend will no doubt be manic
> 
> thats my thinking !!
> 
> Let us know what the new shopping centre is like and I hope Ellie had a great week



thanks


----------



## tennisfan

Sorting the things in my nans house now the funeral is over.  Then i'm going out for a meal with my mum & dad.  

Probably going to a late showing at the cinema with my friend too tomorrow.

Not sure about Sunday, probably sort the washing & ironing out.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

we are back to earth with a bump this weekend, have to go food shopping and then hunt for a new tumble drier as mine has just broken

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## The Fetherstons

Early night for us tonight with a takeaway, as we are off to WDW tomorrow morning         

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

The Fetherstons said:


> Early night for us tonight with a takeaway, as we are off to WDW tomorrow morning
> 
> have a good weekend everyone




Have a fantastic time Kerry


----------



## natalielongstaff

The Fetherstons said:


> Early night for us tonight with a takeaway, as we are off to WDW tomorrow morning
> 
> have a good weekend everyone



Now thats what i wish i was doing !


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Going to a postcard fayre tomorrow to look for more Mickey and Minnie postcards. The last time I went I came back with 50

Sunday probably doing the garden  - Great


----------



## tennisfan

The Fetherstons said:


> Early night for us tonight with a takeaway, as we are off to WDW tomorrow morning
> 
> have a good weekend everyone



Have a great time Kerry


----------



## higgy66

Going out tonight with a  group of Mums from the school run. Have a sore throat but I daren't not go as its to celebrate my birthday last week so I'd feel too guilty not showing up. Hoping the wine and company will make me feel better!

Tomorrow is the usual running the kids to dancing and swimming lessons ending with us all watching the X factor probably eating ice cream!


----------



## florida sun

Nothing tonight, apart from resting as Ive just given up quite a bit of my blood for tests and Im drained. Tomorrow night however Im off on a coach pub crawl with some friends. We do it twice a year and have 2 mini buses that take us to about 8 different tucked away country pubs in the Vale, its great fun and Im usually worse for wear after about the 6th pub and always fall asleep on some poor unsuspecting soul on the way home 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## MouseHouseUK

At the moment I am just loading up all of the postcards I bought today onto my catalogue. Bought 50 more 

Tonight probably have a Mickey pizza (from Morrisons - Ham and Pineapple flavour in the shape of his head) with chips and collapse in front of the TV -  think I'll get good ol' Monsters Inc out again

Sunday - car boot sales for more Disneyana then back in time to do the gardening


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Packing and tidying up as on Monday me and DD are off to DLRP


----------



## natalielongstaff

We had an unexpected trip to the doctors this morning ( nothing too serious tho   ) and we followed that up with a shopping trip and a meal out

i brought the kids a new Wii game so they are playing on that now


----------



## CHEK

We've had busy day today!, Audition time again for this years Panto  , so we we're there for 9am and left at 2pm!!, both my DD's auditioned, this was the 1st time for my youngest and she had been really unsure as to whether she'd do it?, anyway they both auditioned youngest didn't get a call back for the 2nd round, eldest DD got a call back and Got through  , so that's our Christmas sorted , so after all that I then sent them merrily on their way to their dance lessons  . Hopefully a restful sunday will be calling for all of us


----------



## tashasmum

Congratulations to your DD's.  My dd has been at college for 3 months now,dancing, and our weekends are always taken up with rehearsals for team performances etc. Wouldn't have it any other way really, love to watch them.


----------



## emily1982

Yesterday had a girly night in with my friend with lots of Rose, pizza (using free vouchers which i won) and watched P.S I love you, omg i cried!!!

Today we had a Harvest festival thing in town which was brilliant then went to visit my Dad....tomorrow is church and reading my book maybe.

Need to sort some uni stuff out, as having problems with my grant at the moment so havent even booked a place yet!


----------



## CHEK

tashasmum said:


> Congratulations to your DD's.  My dd has been at college for 3 months now,dancing, and our weekends are always taken up with rehearsals for team performances etc. Wouldn't have it any other way really, love to watch them.



Many thanks  , I totally agree with you it's lovely to watch them perform.


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Well thats me all car booted out! Now all I have to do is make a start on the garden  

Came back from the car boot with these today  







Not bad for a mornings work


----------



## Pinky166

Wow you did well this morning!


----------



## MouseHouseUK

All of those beanies combined came to exactly 5.00 (or $10)

Bought a load more bits including 3 rubbers, a tie, a salt and pepper set, a backpack, a Mickey Mouse mouse and a baseball cap  

Now to catalogue them all


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's the weekend again   

I don't know if you're aware, but I'm off to Cardiff this weekend with a few of the DIS Girlies ~ they're all a quiet bunch, so I'm hoping to be in bed with a cup of cocoa around 9pm each night (yeah right !!!   )

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yep   just a quiet weekend in Cardiff for me as well !


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Yay !! It's the weekend again
> 
> I don't know if you're aware, but I'm off to Cardiff this weekend with a few of the DIS Girlies ~ they're all a quiet bunch, so I'm hoping to be in bed with a cup of cocoa around 9pm each night (yeah right !!!   )
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're doing



  

Have a great weekend ladies 

I haven't got an exciting weekend planned.  Doing the physio at the footie tomorrow, may go to the cinema in the evening & then relaxing on Sunday.


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you all have a fab time in Cardiff - don't drink too much!  

I have a less exciting weekend planned......my brother in law is coming to stay for several days so no doubt I will be cooking and tidying up after him & hubby... 

I really wish I was going to cardiff with you and leaving the boys to fend for them selves.


----------



## jjk

Have a great time in cardiff everyone, Hubby is working so I am off to MIL tomorrow and Pompey on Sunday 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Doing nothing this weekend (makes a change!) but I am waiting for a phone call from a local party store who have ordered me a Minnie and Mickey stand up scene setter   29.95 each


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend 

What are you up to this weekend ?

I'm looking forward to a quiet one, and maybe a bit of a lie in as we've got nothing planned

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have nothing major planned....except a long lie-in tomorrow


----------



## tony64

Had a tough week at work so I could do with a chill out weekend, It's feet up in front of the fire weather anyway.


----------



## Minniespal

We're off to London later till Monday


----------



## jjk

Lots of footie this weekend Boys are playing on saturday then we are going to Fratton Park to watch Pompey v Stoke on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Physio for the football team tomorrow morning & cinema in the evening with a friend.  Sunday is just catching up on housework then relaxing.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Tammy Stringer

This afternoon we are off to Falmouth with India to look round Exeter University open day at their Cornwall campus tomorrow. 

Then home tomorrow night for a chill out with a drink or two as we had another batch of redundancies at work today - luckily Kev and I are still here (for the time being).  So we will need a few wines and count our blessings and hope things pick up.

Sunday morning we will be on the internet trying to secure tickets for next years Glastonbury Festival  

Tammy


----------



## CustardTart

DH and I are going out for a multi-course Gourmet dinner at a lovely local restaurant this evening.  I think we're looking at new cars sometime over the weekend as we want to see if there any deals out there but I'm really looking forward to a lie-in tomorrow and Sunday morning...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tammy Stringer said:


> Then home tomorrow night for a chill out with a drink or two as we had another batch of redundancies at work today - luckily Kev and I are still here (for the time being).  So we will need a few wines and count our blessings and hope things pick up.
> 
> Tammy



Goodness Tammy, that sounds a bit stressful, you do deserve a few drinkpoos.   It's not nice for the atmosphere for those left behind either, is it...
Hope all stays well for you 

Not sure what we're doing - Like Karen, DH wants to go and look at a few news cars as it's a really good time to negotiate the price down 

There's Strictly to look forward to (how sad is my life )and DD has to take a shoebox of goodies to school for a charity that gives them to less fortunate children, I've just been told this needs to be in next week so I now have to shop for that 

Housework should figure somewhere and DH will probably want to "pop" (as he puts it) to work at some stage!

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I'm doing housework....yes it gets that exciting lol.


----------



## natalielongstaff

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I'm doing housework....yes it gets that exciting lol.



  i will be doing some of that as well ..... as little as possible though !


----------



## wideeyes

I've got books I have to read.


----------



## irongirlof12

I am going out with the girlies tonight for a pub meal and maybe a small glass of wine  Saturday i will wait for the nice Asda lady to deliver my shoping before settling down to watch strictly and x-factor no plans yet fo sunday but we might go to Leicester new 'Highcross' as we haven't been yet ( shopping centre)


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend 

So then, what are you up to this weekend ?

I've got a quiet one planned, as we're not doing anything (and I'm skint   )

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Plenty of Dissing for me, we are also going to start clearing the dining room ready to decorate it


----------



## Pinky166

Nothing exciting here either....I might make some christmas cards as so far I've only done two!


----------



## jjk

not a lot here either, taking kids to fair on saturday night to see the fireworks
and a quiet day sunday ready for an early start Monday morning

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Looking forward to an afternoon off when I will mostly be cleaning and cooking (what a waste of a glorious Autumn afternoon) - never mind though tomorrow we are off to Tesco Wine Fair in Bristol with Deb and Matt.

Plenty of yummy wines to try but I will try to remember not to get too hammered like I did last year  difficult when it's all included in the ticket price.

Tammy


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing much here-Sat-taking the girls to the photo-shop to get there passport photos done,nosing round the shops.Sunday-if the weather stays nice enough a trip to the park.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing much planned, probably go to the cinema tomorrow evening.  Then on Sunday washing & ironing 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Tammy Stringer said:


> though tomorrow we are off to Tesco Wine Fair in Bristol with Deb and Matt.
> 
> Plenty of yummy wines to try but I will try to remember not to get too hammered like I did last year  difficult when it's all included in the ticket price.



Ooh, that sound like fun Tam  I hope you all have a great time - and don't forget to leave some wine for other people


----------



## BRobson

Housework and packing for our trip on Wednesday - although I am wondering if I should bother as the last time we went to DLP our suitcases didn't arrive


----------



## natalielongstaff

irongirlof12 said:


> we might go to Leicester new 'Highcross' as we haven't been yet ( shopping centre)



  I havn't been yet either, im desperate to have a look !


----------



## jackieleanne

Im off to Jonathans we are having a quiet weekend chipy for tea and then chilling infront of the TV for most the weekend. I also have a bit of research to do for my Uni project.


----------



## MadScouser

Packing to go to Devon for the week with 3month old DS - wish we were going to WDW though !


----------



## Lizzybear

Laundry (think i'll need to take some to the launderette, I usually air dry as we don't have a dryer but this week there is just too much! ), unpacking, mega cleaning, maybe get some chillout time in there too! We both went straight back to work after the hol so haven't had time to get much done around the house at all, also we got the bathroom done while we were away and the builders left some doors open so there's dust everywhere  We're going to my parents' house for dinner on Sunday and to give them their holiday pressies


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Unpacking from the holiday   Arrived back home from Cumbria at 5pm last night (thanks to the M42 and M6 being a right mess!) and just literally threw the cases on the floor in the bedroom, and tomorrow might go to a car boot sale to see how many more bits I can find for my collection  I don't know why I keep buying stuff - I don't have any more room left - need to find a home for about 340 cuddly toys (which ALSO need sorting out)

Then Monday I start my new job


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Well I went to a car boot sale and amongst a load of other Disney bargains I came home with these  (Click on the pictures will make them bigger)

Mickey and Minnie 2006 Wedding Cushion - 50p







EuroDisney Plastic Shopper carrier bag - 25p





Hopefully if the weather is good again this weekend - I'll be out again


----------



## emily1982

I must live in a really boring car boot area as i never see anything Disney!


----------



## MouseHouseUK

emily1982 said:


> I must live in a really boring car boot area as i never see anything Disney!



I find it all depends on how big they are as to how much you can get. I have been to car boot sales in my region that could take you about 10 mins to get round or up to 3 hours to get round. I can spot a Mickey or Minnie a mile off   The most I have ever come away with from a single car boot sale is 30 items


----------



## mandymouse

Wow ! I can't believe it's Friday again - where has the last week gone ?

So, what are you all up to this weekend ?

We haven't got anything planned as yet.  No doubt hubby & I will be off to F&B's for a couple of glasses of White Zinfandel to see the weekend in, but other than that, we've got a quiet weekend

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are cracking on with the decorating in the Dining room


----------



## tashasmum

We will be off to do some last minute shopping for our trip  to New York next week.


----------



## jjk

Not sure yet ,probably pop into town on saturday and have a quiet sunday I might start wrapping some Pressies.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Nothing I guess....can't really go out because of Bailey and now to top it all off hubby has got 'MAN FLU' - so I guess I am going to be nurse to them both!  

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> We are cracking on with the decorating in the Dining room



Good luck with that Natalie 




Pinky166 said:


> Nothing I guess....can't really go out because of Bailey and now to top it all off hubby has got 'MAN FLU' - so I guess I am going to be nurse to them both!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.



Poor Claire, thats all you need 

I have a music quiz at school tonight  the rest of the weekend we will be  getting ready to go away on friday, finding a home for the goldfish, making sure the car is ready for the journey, pulling up the last of our carrots in the garden   and cleaning up the house.  Will try to take the girls to the park and swimming amongst all that too.  I said to DH we're going out for our roast this weekend though


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing planned, might go to the cinema tomorrow evening & on Sunday catch up with the housework


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Good luck with that Natalie



  thanks !


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

we are headed off to the baby show in earls court tomorrow. then sunday i will be persuading dh to get the cases down from the loft so i can start putting bits in!!!


----------



## Lizzybear

eBay are doing free insertion fees this weekend so i'll probably do some listing, though I hate some of their new policies


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-have to take the girls back to get there passport photos re-done.Then off to pick up some A1 Steak Sauce+Lucky Charms i won on ebay . .Evening-Listing on ebay,watching Merlin+X-Factor.

Sun-if it stays dry+sunny+Dd3's cough is better,then maybe a trip to the park.Sunday Roast Lunch+then a film in the evening.x.

have fun everyone whatever you do.x.


----------



## CHEK

Not much plannned here for this weekend, I'm now on 2wk's Annual leave  , eldest DD has a roller skating party tomorrow, so youngest DD & I will have a couple of hours together , maybe a bit of crimbo shopping together


----------



## MouseHouseUK

So far I have been to town and bought 2 Mickey bits, then tomorrow its off to 2 x car boot sales to have a spend up, then down to Lyndhurst for a day in the New Forest, have a look round their charity shops and their antique shops


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! Finally it's the weekend and half term  

What have you got planned for this weekend ?

I'm not feeling too well today, I'm full of cold and feeling like I've been run over, so I'm staying home and hoping I'm feeling better tomorrow as we're having a shopping day at the Traford Centre, Manchester (get me to that Disney Store  ) and staying overnight

To all of you that are having your DIS meet in Reading, I hope you all have a great time, and I hope you'll take lots of photos  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not much-probably more washing.Dd3 has a sickness bug+also ear infection.I have sore throat,blocked nose,headache,so nowhere for me either.

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im going to the dis meet   i will take plenty of photos  

Have a great weekend everyone  

Mandy i hope you feel better tomorrow x x


----------



## mandymouse

Snowy-girls said:


> Not much-probably more washing.Dd3 has a sickness bug+also ear infection.I have sore throat,blocked nose,headache,so nowhere for me either.



Oh no, I hope we're all feeling better soon and that the lurgy doesn't hang around for too long  



natalielongstaff said:


> Im going to the dis meet   i will take plenty of photos
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> 
> Mandy i hope you feel better tomorrow x x



 Aww thanks Nat

Have fun, I guess the waiters are safe as John will be there


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Have fun, I guess the waiters are safe as John will be there



 i guess so !


----------



## Snowy-girls

mandymouse said:


> Oh no, I hope we're all feeling better soon and that the lurgy doesn't hang around for too long


Thanks Mandy  ,hope your feeling better soon as well  .It's such a pain that Dd3 is unwell now,as it's the start of half term+so none of us can go out+have some fun  .Hate it when my girls are sick,Dd3 just keeps crying and holding her ear and being sick   .x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Thanks Mandy  ,hope your feeling better soon as well  .It's such a pain that Dd3 is unwell now,as it's the start of half term+so none of us can go out+have some fun  .Hate it when my girls are sick,Dd3 just keeps crying and holding her ear and being sick   .x.



Oh poor thing, i hope she is better soon


----------



## Snowy-girls

natalielongstaff said:


> Oh poor thing, i hope she is better soon


 
Thanks Nat  .This is her 2nd full day of it now.x.


----------



## tashasmum

We are off to New York tomorrow until next Saturday.


----------



## Bolanette87

My Mam and brother are away this weekend, so Robert and me have the house to ourselves for a change!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Eastleigh for the charity shops for collection bits and Sunday maybe another car boot sale but it depends on the weather


----------



## Pinky166

Snowy-girls said:


> Not much-probably more washing.Dd3 has a sickness bug+also ear infection.I have sore throat,blocked nose,headache,so nowhere for me either.



Hope DD is feeling better soon Michelle. Sounds like you have got the same thing that I am coming down with.  I think there is a lot of it going around.

I don't think I will be doing much as I feel rough, probably carry on making christmas cards & DISing - that's all I've been doing these past few days. 

Hope you all have a great time at the DIS meet, can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Snowy-girls said:


> Not much-probably more washing.Dd3 has a sickness bug+also ear infection.I have sore throat,blocked nose,headache,so nowhere for me either.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Ahh Michelle I do hope that you are both feeling well soon 

You too Mandy 

Hope everyone has a good weekend and also have a fun time at the dis meet.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I'm going to my mums on Sunday for dinner and dropping Kyra's Birthday presents round there as its her Birthday on Monday.

I can't believe she is going to be 3!


----------



## emily1982

Well i went for a nap at 5:30 and woke up at 8:45...so i wont sleep tonight!!!
Tomorrow at my friends wedding then on Sunday leaving early to go to Cornwall for a few days.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Thanks Kerry+Claire  .Hope you feel better as well Claire.x.


----------



## kellie37

morning everyone 
we are off to see HSM3 today     the kids are  so excited. my 3 year old has talked about nothing else for days.
sunday will be spent doing the housework and sorting the house out so i can get the christmas tree up very soon.
hope you all have a great weekend


take care 
kellie


----------



## tennisfan

Went to London yesterday to see the Lion King, today I have been shopping & meeting a friend at the cinema this evening. Tomorrow will be catching up with the washing & ironing then relaxing


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I am packing my case as we leave for Disneyland Paris at 2am on Monday morning!!


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Bought a few bits from the charity shops today (well 13 bits to be honest  ) but tomorrow looks like rain so no car boots   But still, I need a day in to get sorted and to repair a snowglobe that I dropped   Out comes the glue and the tweezers


----------



## mandymouse

Happy Hallowe'en Everyone .. !!!

 .. and it's nearly the weekend too  

Are you doing anything nice this weekend

We haven't got any plans as yet, so hopefully we'll be chilling out and  celebrating Lewis Hamilton become F1 champion on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oh i forgot about the GP   Im going on a course all day tomorrow   so sunday will be spent catching up on the housework !

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

Off to see 007 tonight.


----------



## kellie37

taking the kids to KFC today and im doing the shopping.

im hoping hubby will get the christmas tree out of the loft for me over the weekend (ive been asking for days). so that seems to take ages to untangle the lights .

sunday i will be making sure all the kids uniform and school bags are ready for monday

have a fantastic time whatever you do


----------



## Snowy-girls

Today were off to see HSM3,then lunch at Pizza Hut,then home to decorate the house for Halloween,taking the girls trick or treat+then home to wait for trick or treaters.

Sat-Me+Hubby are off to the Hilton Hotel Wembley for the day+night,then in the evening were off to see Lee Evans at Wembley Arena  .

Sun-Travelling back from Hotel,no roast ordering Pizza for dinner.

Have fun everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## wilma-bride

We have got a busy day tomorrow - picking DS up from his Gran's, then off to see my Mum and extended family for the afternoon.

Sunday will be mainly spent washing, ironing and generally tidying up - oh, and trying to avoid the grand Prix 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Been shopping today & going to see Quantum of Solice this evening.  Tomorrow I have to do physio at the football & on Sunday catching up with my washing & housework.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

off to watch Pompey this afternoon tomorrow im off to blackbush market

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Jonjo

This morning going to see Igor at the cinema.  This evening we are going to a friends house cooling party to say goodbye as they are moving to the US.

Tomorrow down to London to see Disney On Ice's finding Nemo at the O2.


----------



## gemmybear83

Going into Newcastle - may start my Christmas shopping  

Its our anniversary today so were going out tonight  and tomorrow were going to the cinema and out for a meal at our favourite thai


----------



## Danauk

Today I'm doing some Christmas shopping, finishing my laundry from my trip this week and then repacking for my trip next week! Tomorrow we are going to Southend for my nephews baptism.


----------



## Boss Hogg

This weekend I shall mostly be travelling to WDW!


----------



## mandymouse

Boss Hogg said:


> This weekend I shall mostly be travelling to WDW!



Ooh, lucky you.  I hope you and Deb have a great time


----------



## Claire L

I was meant to be working early turn today, but they were short on late turn, so as Nathan is working a late I swapped. Tomorrow we are both working late turn!

Claire


----------



## Claire L

Boss Hogg said:


> This weekend I shall mostly be travelling to WDW!



We shall be doing that in just over 4 weeks time 

Have a great trip 

Claire


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm off to the Trafford Centre tonight to do a little bit of window shopping whilst I make my way to the cinema to watch a little bit of 007 action!  I'm getting excited now!!


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Hit the shops this morning before the rain came down - we're having a chinese when it opens then I'm off to a fancy dress Halloween party

Tomorrow I am doing nothing


----------



## Bolanette87

Last night we had a Halloween party/BBQ, today we've been lazy and tomorrow we're off to the Garden Centre....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mandymouse

TGI.... Friday  

It's been such a dreary week, I'm so glad it's nearly the weekend

So what are you up to this weekend ? are you doing anything nice ?

No doubt hubby and I will be off to F&B for our Friday night drinkypoo, then tomorrow Nat & I are heading to the Highcross Shopping Centre in Leicester for some Crimbo shopping.  I think I'll just be chilling on Sunday.  So that's my weekend sorted

Have fun whatever you're doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

Looking forward to tommorrow Mandy  

On Sunday i will be cleaning and taking matt to a party


----------



## jjk

No real plans here this weekend,it will be a quite one, as im not going to footie this weekend ( away to sunderland)  We need to save some pennies for our European tour and the Hamburg Christmas Market in December

Mandy and Nat enjoy you're Shopping trip  

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

I've got revision to do, have an assigment on monday. May enjoy a glass of wine while watching x factor on sat as a treat though.


----------



## Claire L

Back to work tomorrow!

Claire


----------



## BRobson

DD has a party tomorrow, then we are going to a local fireworks display.
Sunday - pick mum and dad up from the airport  

I live such an exciting life


----------



## natalielongstaff

BRobson said:


> I live such an exciting life



I often think that about us, still i like the fact im drama free


----------



## PoppyAnna

We're off to Legoland for the Fireworks    With lots of vouchers for money off,  I got bargain basement AP's last time we went for eldest DD and I and we have tesco vouchers for entry for the other two so it should be a bargain outing....
Sunday, we're catching up with the in-laws


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping & taking my mum for her eye appointment tomorrow, then i'm off to the cinema with a friend.

Sunday will be catching up with th washing & ironing then relaxing.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-Hubby+Girls are going shopping for my Birthday Pressies+Cards  ,whilst i am defrosting the frrezer-lucky me.Then about 4pm were going to my Nan+Grandad's for dinner+fireworks.

Sun-Round Hubby's Dad's for a bufet+drink as it's his birthday on the 11th.

Have fun everyone whatever you're up to.x.


----------



## Pinky166

Hubby's hand is better now so he is going to continue decorating the spare bedroom that we started a couple of months ago before he broke his knuckle, so I will probably have to help him with the wallpapering at some point. Hopefully we can get it all finished and get the house straight before we go to WDW.  

The rest of the weekend I will be pottering around cleaning the house and putting out all of the christmas ornaments & decorating the tree.  I might write some of my christmas cards out too.  

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## emily1982

Tonight i'm chilling, tomorrow day time im relaxing then tomorrow night off to see Disney on Ice.  Sunday im going to a remberance service then shopping in the afternoon with my friend.


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm going to Centre Parcs, Nottingham...well, on Monday morning that is! Can't wait, been preparing for this break for weeks!!


----------



## kellie37

nothing exciting for us this weekend, ive got to clean the cooker  
 and do the washingand ironing. ive got to sort out the girls bedroom to try to make some room for  xmas presents 

i hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday, so that means it's nearly the weekend (and about blooming time too  )   

So, who is Christmas shopping or putting their Christmas tree and decorations up ? Or have you got something fun planned for the weekend ?

Hubby & I are off to Twickenham tomorrow to see the England v Australia game (I can't wait - I love watching the Rugby)

Have a great weekend, whatever you're doing


----------



## Goofysmate

Just Shopping & starting on the packing for our trip


----------



## natalielongstaff

dd is having a sleepover tonight   im hoping they sleep in a bit tomorrow !


----------



## Pinky166

Hubby is still finishing the spare bedroom. I will be wrapping up the last of the presents, then sorting through my holiday box to make sure we have got everything (toiletries etc) and I have a mountain of ironing to do.... 

Hope you all have a fab weekend.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Once the girls have gone to bed,Me+Hubby will be getting a chinese takeaway,having a bottle of bubbly,eating some Hagen Dazs Pralines+Cream and watching Mamma Mia  (as it's my birthday i got too choose what film ).

Sat-Off to town for my Birthday meal with Hubby+girls in Frankie+Benny's  .

Sun-Rest day  .x.

Have fun everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## emily1982

Tonight-Popping to docs in abit then coming home and having a pizza from Domino's (using the vouchers i won)
Sat- Long sleep, need to write a letter to my world vision sponsor child and maybe pop to the post office.
Sun- Helping in sunday school and might pop up m.hill (if im brave).


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Saturday - Going to Newbury for the charity shops and to a good butchers, then to a postcard fayre

Sunday - Getting the decs in my bedroom ready for Christmas


----------



## Lizzybear

Soo glad it's the weekend, the kids were all bouncing off the walls in nursery today.. If I haven't gained my first grey hair i'll be very surprised!!
Steve is working Saturday and Sunday this week to get his contracted 4 weekend days a year out of the way and my dad's gone to Spain with his friends on a climbing holiday so on Saturday i'll be visiting my mum and sister and we'll probably visit my nana in the day and have an M&S ready meal and DVD evening in  Sunday i'll be doing housework, eBay listing, sewing and just generally trying to get my to-do list down a bit!


----------



## wideeyes

Will be spending most of the day tomorrow working on an assignment due in next week and the evening watching TV with a glass of wine. Sunday will probably go to Starbucks.


----------



## Claire L

Tomorrow is house work, taking stuff to the tip then DMIl, DFIL and DSMIL are coming for dinner and we are cooking fajitas. Sunday is lazy day maybe a swim then perhaps get a few things ready for holiday! 

It is nice for Nathan and I to have a weekend off together, we get one in 9 off together, so make the most of it!

Claire


----------



## CHEK

Busy weekend here!, youngest DD has been off school today to attend her ISTD Modern & Tap exam's, bless she was sooo nervous today but she say's it went well, so for me this morning it was plenty of french plaits  , not only my DD but 3 of the other girls  
Tomorrow eldest DD start's her panto rehearsals....so Christmas is now officially here for us  
Sunday finger's x'd they'll sleep in a bit


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend  

So, what are your plans ?

I haven't got anything planned so far.  The Nuneaton lights are being switched on on Sunday, but it sounds like it's going to be really cold, so I may stay in.  I also want to put my Christmas tree up, but Kerry & Paul say it's too early  Hopefully I'll moan so much that they'll give in for a quiet life   

As for the TV, the highlight of my weekend will be Strictly Come Dancing

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

we havn't got much planned, into town for a bit this evening and then im having a new hall carpet fitted on saturday  

Have a great weekend


----------



## cap'njack.

I think this weekend needs to be spent frantically clearing the spare room and the garden. We have our LL coming round for an inspection next weekend so want the place looking decent for when he comes. Also need it done soon as we have to decorate the spare room for new baby's arrival in February 2009!!


----------



## tennisfan

Well I have a really exciting weekend planned , starting with freezing on the touchline at the football as i'm the physio & then I have to take my dog to get his fur trimmed.

Might go to the cinema tomorrow evening to see Body of Lies

Sunday will be catch up on washing & housework.


----------



## jjk

we are off to Fratton Park this weekend to wach the footie  quiet day on sunday catching up on housework etc 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tonight the Tree+Decs will be coming out the loft-Ceiling Decs+ornaments etc..will go up,Tree will be assembled(branch by branch  ),first 2 sets of lights will go on.

Sat-After brekkie the Tree will get decorated  ,whilst listening to Now That's What I Call Christmas+eating chocolates+mince pies(a tradition we have done for years).Pizza Takeaway for dinner+when the girls have gone to bed the first bottle of Bailey's will be opened  .Hubby will also be cutting the grass.

Sun-Roast Lunch,and getting some more work done on Dd7's Ancient Egypt project  ,a Tutankhamun Mask.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Pinky166

We are still trying to get the spare room done!  Just the last few things to do now, touch up the last bits of paint, paint the radiator & put the curtain poles/curtains up then we can start moving stuff back in and FINALLY get the house straight! 

Hope to have it done by the end of the weekend and then I can thoroughly clean the house next week before we go away. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Saturday we're going to Alton to have a look round their charity shops and Sunday a lazy day in. Probably start to put the decs up


----------



## Tillybud

I am so pleased it's the weekend, this week has felt so so long  

Anyhow tonight I'll be doing a couple of loads of washing, tomorrow I've decided to let dh take dd to ballet while I make a start and cleaning the house, want to do the windows and do all my kitchen cupboards before next weekend when I'm hoping to get the tree up and on Sunday, weather permitting I want to go and see Fenwicks window   happy weekend everyone x


----------



## emily1982

Well, we've just ordered a pizza takeaway. Tomorrow taking my grandparents out for lunch as it's their birthdays this week, Sunday i am sleeping....ALL DAY!


----------



## Tink2312

This weekend, I'll be... 


...Christmas shopping


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tink2312 said:


> This weekend, I'll be...
> 
> 
> ...Christmas shopping




Same here.....


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Well this weekend I cleaned up all of my Jim Shore figures ready for Christmas  took about 2 hours to do the lot but it was worth it

















Little bits of polystyrene everywhere!!


----------



## mandymouse

They look great Ben


----------



## natalielongstaff

they are lovely


----------



## avviexxx

Well as its now monday, This weekend (Sunday) i will be off to DLP  x


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's nearly the weekend  

What are you all up to this weekend ? Is anyone braving the shops and going Christmas shopping ? or are you putting your Christmas tree up ?

The girls are going to see Simple Plan tonight in Brum, so Paul & I will drop them off and have a wander around the Bull Ring then go for something to eat till we need to pick them up

Then hubby & I are heading down to Twickenham again tomorrow to see England v New Zealand.  I can't say I'm to impressed with sitting in the stadium in freezing temperatures - but hopefully watching all those legs will keep me entertained   

No plans for Sunday as yet

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sounds like a great weekend Mandy


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Tommorow I shall be looking for new decorations for the tree (which we will buy on sunday or monday) it won't be going up till the 1st.
Think a take away is on order and then sunday we will visit mother's then I'll cook a roast haven't cooked one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## scottish mum

Tomorrow we are putting up our christmas decorations   and on Sunday oldest DS is playing in the pipe band for the turning on of the xmas lights at Mr Al Fayads highland estate. Should be a good afternoon. DS is a drummer for our local pipe band and is very excited about this weekend


----------



## Sarah84

Tomorrow im off to winter wonderland at hyde park for some ice skating and sunday I have no idea, probably relxing all day 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## cap'njack.

Got to brave Ikea at Lakeside this weekend!! Need to pick up a kiddie bed for Kacee and some new furniture for new baby's room.


----------



## mandymouse

Have a great weekend everyone 



natalielongstaff said:


> Sounds like a great weekend Mandy



What are you up to this weekend Nat ?


----------



## tennisfan

cap'njack. said:


> Got to brave Ikea at Lakeside this weekend!! Need to pick up a kiddie bed for Kacee and some new furniture for new baby's room.



Are you mad?  I would plan to get there before opening.  Word of warning the tunnel has major queues where people are confused over the new price increase, coming back is the same.

Tomorrow i'm helping my sister at a table sale selling childrens stuff & Sunday is catch up with the washing & ironing.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bolanette87

Off to Barnsley this weekend. Main purpose of this visit is so I can meet Roberts Aunt Phil and Uncle John who live in Austrailia, and to go to the Xmas market. Robert's parents are away on holiday until Saturday night, so we were really looking forward to a bit of time to ourselves (Living with my Mum we never have any time to ourselves ever and our room is only as big as a shoebox....!) but then Robert's brother announced he might come up when we're there...  I know it's super mean and I feel like a total cow, but we're really hoping he doesn't come because we never have any time alone ever.... He posted on Roberts fb asking when he was going home and he deliberately hasn't replied. I know its really mean but we will see him at Xmas and it hasn't been that long since we saw him last and we were so looking forward to a bit of time alone....  I'm still betting we'll get there and he'll be there though.... I just wish it might have occured to him that we never get our own space, but sadly he just doesn't think like that..... 

Rant over!! Apologies...

Bob xoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Well no surprises for guessing what I am doing this weekend.........PACKING!!!!!      

Have thoroughly cleaned the house today so I am going to chill with a bottle of wine tonight.  Then tomorrow my mum & dad are popping over for lunch and I have the last few bits of ironing to do. Hubby & I will probably get a takeaway tomorrow night and chill infront of the TV as we have been so busy recently getting our spare room finished. 

Then Sunday it's packing the cases and Monday take the dogs to my mums and off to the Sofitel!!!!    

Hope you all have a fab weekend.


----------



## CustardTart

Out for a Friday Night Date with my darling husband this evening.    

Very much looking forward to it as it's been a stressful day with one of my dogs having a toxic freak out all over the conservatory floor!!!    I am also celebrating getting 68% in my first ever Law essay...    

Tomorrow we're limbering up for the Christmas decoration marathon! 3 trees, 1 million ornaments (seems like it anyway) - bring it on!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> What are you up to this weekend Nat ?



im off out tonoight, to a bag party and then tomorrow im popping into town before a major cleaning session   then tomorrow night im having a pyjama party with the girlies  

Sunday should be a bit more relaxing !


----------



## Tillybud

yay, we're finally going to put up our Christmas tree (s)   can't wait !!!  I may even make hubby get the stuff out tonight so we can make a start.

I also need a quick shopping trip to Newcastle or the Metro Centre as my works xmas party is fast approaching and I have nothing to wear   I've looked all over the net and nothing has caught my eye so I'm thinking it may be a painful experience


----------



## PoppyAnna

cap'njack. said:


> Got to brave Ikea at Lakeside this weekend!! Need to pick up a kiddie bed for Kacee and some new furniture for new baby's room.



You may be surprised as we ventured to Ikea (Purley way, Croydon) last friday evening (usually busy) and DH and I were astonished how quiet it was.  A friend also went there last Saturday and said the same.

I think people are putting off any improvements they may have usualy done intime for Christmas.

I only wanted a cake stand


----------



## emily1982

Feeling abit rough at the mo, have the most annoying cough!!! So tonight staying in and might wrap some presents.
Tomorrow school xmas fayre and im face painting
Sunday going to Merry Hell with my friend xmas shopping!


----------



## natalielongstaff

emily1982 said:


> Sunday going to Merry Hell with my friend xmas shopping!



 great renaming !


----------



## princess jackson

DD birthday party weekend, party with frienda then bak to house for close family and friends


----------



## The Fetherstons

We have just been out for a lovely meal and we are putting the tree up tonight, 2moro taking ds to a party (its also my birthday) so we will have friends and relatives popping in throughout the day, 2moro chill with a bottle of bubbly and a takeaway, Sunday chilling 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## gemmybear83

I'm going to London tomorrow and then Disneyland Paris on Sunday!!!!!!!!!

Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## The Fetherstons

gemmybear83 said:


> I'm going to London tomorrow and then Disneyland Paris on Sunday!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited?



Ahh wow gemma hope you have a fab time you lucky thing


----------



## wideeyes

a dull weekend for me.


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> We have just been out for a lovely meal and we are putting the tree up tonight, 2moro taking ds to a party (its also my birthday) so we will have friends and relatives popping in throughout the day, 2moro chill with a bottle of bubbly and a takeaway, Sunday chilling
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Happy birthday Kerry. Hope you have a great day hun.


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Saturday we'll be going to Eastleigh, Romsey and Winchester (in that order) to have a look round the charity shops and Christmas shopping. Winchester are having their christmas fayre and ice rink by the cathedral so that'll be worth a look   Sunday is Xmas decs time!


----------



## Bolanette87

Grar!! Josh is here so the weekend is pretty much knackered now....  

Bob xoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Grar!! Josh is here so the weekend is pretty much knackered now....
> 
> Bob xoxox



Oh no! Try and make the most of it hun.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Oh no! Try and make the most of it hun.



Thanks lovely....  I was just really excited about getting some space to ourselves for once....  

Bob xoxox


----------



## jjk

today will be taking kieran to his footie match,poppping into Reading and packing for our trip next week.
sunday off to watch Pompey

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

The girls have a party to go to this afternoon,then Chloe has to finish off her school project.
Watching X Factor+then a film-Hairspray.

Sun-Sunday roast,staying in+writing Christmas Cards.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## saratogagirl

I have been shopping today, so now more or less ready for the holiday, Ian is going to pick our friends up in a minute for an evening of wings, pizza and beer.  Tomorrow will probably be spent recovering !


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Winchester was looking very festive with the multi coloured elephant and Maisy Mouse making appearances   Tried my first ever glass of mulled wine - YUK! Bought a few more Christmas presents from the markets so much choice  

And didnt do too bad at the Charity Shops either - why do people buy these things and just give them away???  









Minnie is going to sit on my desk at work


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday afternoon, and nearly the weekend  

What have you got planned ?

We haven't got much planned.  I'm going out for a Christmas meal with my friends to Frankie & Benny's tomorrow night.  Then on Sunday hubby and I may be popping to the Motor Bike show at the NEC, as I'm getting him a motorcyle helmet for Christmas

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

I think you all know what im doing this weekend

Im off to NYC on sunday/monday  

Have a great weekend x x x


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> I think you all know what im doing this weekend
> 
> Im off to NYC on sunday/monday
> 
> Have a great weekend x x x



I am so jealous Nat, you're so lucky


----------



## wils

natalielongstaff said:


> I think you all know what im doing this weekend
> 
> Im off to NYC on sunday/monday
> 
> Have a great weekend x x x



Have a great time Nat 

Molly has Millie sleeping over tonight (I should have given you a call Mandy to complete the set!)

Kids have a party tomorrow then on Sunday off to Godalming to have a meal with my best mate and her family and DH's best mate and his family.  Hoping it won't snow!


----------



## mandymouse

wils said:


> Molly has Millie sleeping over tonight (I should have given you a call Mandy to complete the set!)



  

Have fun Jo


----------



## Tillybud

I'm going to the post office in the morning to send my 'secret santa' gift and then we're off to Raby Castle taking dd to see Santa, then we're going to visit my nan before finishing off the xmas shopping and then on Sunday I'm doing an application form for a promotion at work... fingers crossed


----------



## emily1982

Tonight im off to Merry Hell for abit of shopping

Tomorrow having my holiday haircut and then wrapping presents.

Sunday visiting Merry Hell again...i spend way to much time there!


----------



## saratogagirl

How exciting Nat, have a lovely time.  What am I doing, where do I start, haircut, eyebrows to be done, waxing, toiletry buying, last minute Christmas finishing off, cleaning the house, ironing, and then the most exciting bit of all Packing, think I will need my friend Mr Pinto by Sunday evening ...


----------



## Sarah84

natalielongstaff said:


> I think you all know what im doing this weekend
> 
> Im off to NYC on sunday/monday
> 
> Have a great weekend x x x




ooh im jealous, how exciting  hope you have a fab time.

I have no plans for this weekend apart from


----------



## natalielongstaff

saratogagirl said:


> How exciting Nat, have a lovely time.  What am I doing, where do I start, haircut, eyebrows to be done, waxing, toiletry buying, last minute Christmas finishing off, cleaning the house, ironing, and then the most exciting bit of all Packing, think I will need my friend Mr Pinto by Sunday evening ...



good luck with all that  ive just raised a glass to you x x


----------



## Snowy-girls

Have a great time Nat.x.

We are all going to Lakeside tomorrow to see Father Christmas,then a nosey around the shops,then lunch in Pizza Hut(where there is 15% off your bill all weekend).Then when the girls have gone to bed we will wrap some pressies.

Sunday-Hubby+the girls are off to our town centre to get my Christmas Pressies.I will be indoors writing out Christmas cards+preparing a roast for when they return.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## CHEK

natalielongstaff said:


> I think you all know what im doing this weekend
> 
> Im off to NYC on sunday/monday
> 
> Have a great weekend x x x



Have a wonderful trip Nat  
Well DH & I should have been doing a bit more xmas shopping today, but youngest DD is unwell today  , so another trip to the Dr's!! so plenty of cleaning and de-cluttering instead  , the xmas dec's have made it down out of the loft too so I think that's what we'll be doing on Sunday, tomorrow eldest DD has the panto ALL day (2 performances!!) and youngest should be going to a sleep over party, but I don't think she'll be going!.
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Tink2312

We're off to do the Santa run and take the Xmas pressies to our relatives in Barnsley.
We're staying the night and we're having a party at my Auntie's on Saturday night and then we're going out for lunch on Sunday  
Have a fun weekend everyone


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm taking DD (it's her birthday today )and 2 of her friends to see Joseph in London tomorrow.  It should be good.


----------



## Lisash

saratogagirl said:


> How exciting Nat, have a lovely time.  What am I doing, where do I start, haircut, eyebrows to be done, waxing, toiletry buying, last minute Christmas finishing off, cleaning the house, ironing, and then the most exciting bit of all Packing, think I will need my friend Mr Pinto by Sunday evening ...



Same in our house haircut, manicure, pedicure and lots and lots of housework


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working tomorrow morning at the footie.  Might be meeting up with a friend in the evening.  Then on Sunday hopefully finishing my Christmas shopping.


----------



## mandymouse

TGI ... Friday  

So, what are you up to this weekend ?

Are you finishing off your Christmas shopping ? or putting your tree up ? or perhaps dropping presents off to family and friends ~ whatever you're doing, I hope you have a lovely weekend

As for me, we haven't got any plans as yet.  Youngest DD wants her friend to stay over tomorrow night, so hubby & I may escape to F&B's for a couple of drinkypoos then

Have fun


----------



## emily1982

Morning Mandy,

Tonight i'm wrapping, but first ive got to go to hospital for an MRI scan.
Tomorrow morning i'm packing then going to help set up church.
Sunday i'm helping at a church meal, plus it' my BIRTHDAY!!!!! In the evening going out with friends to Frankie and Bennys.


----------



## tony64

Off to collect DD for Uni. She's home for the holidays.


----------



## wilma-bride

I've got a very exciting weekend planned (NOT!!!)  Defrosting the freezer tomorrow (yawn!) and housework on Sunday.

Hope the MRI scan goes OK Emily


----------



## BRobson

wilma-bride said:


> I've got a very exciting weekend planned (NOT!!!)  Defrosting the freezer tomorrow (yawn!) and housework on Sunday.
> 
> Hope the MRI scan goes OK Emily



I am defrosting my freezer too


----------



## wilma-bride

BRobson said:


> I am defrosting my freezer too



Great minds think alike Jackie


----------



## jjk

Saturday,Kieran has a footie match in the Morning,going shopping in the afternoon

Sunday off to watch Portsmouth V Newcastle 1.15  kick off so no lie in  

have a great weekend end everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got a lot planned as i've had a stressful week trying to sort out a job offer I have , might go & finish the christmas shopping tomorrow & then probably putting the christmas tree up on SUnday.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

emily1982 said:


> Tonight i'm wrapping, but first ive got to go to hospital for an MRI scan.



 Good Luck with your scan Emily



wilma-bride said:


> Defrosting the freezer tomorrow (yawn!) and housework on Sunday.





BRobson said:


> I am defrosting my freezer too



Ughh, I hate that job

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

We are having a christmas dinner tomorrow, as DD missed her school one as she was ill and was feeling upset about it so we are doing her a special one tomorrow. 

On sunday going to the tafford centre while DD is at Nanas to get the last of her christmas presents - I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping, washing , ironing etc  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x x


----------



## Snowy-girls

Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## mandymouse

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



 So sorry to hear your sad news Michelle.  I hope you are able to still enjoy the panto tomorrow


----------



## tashasmum

Christmas tree has just been delivered so will be decorating that and a little shopping.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).



so sorry to hear that


----------



## florida sun

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



So sorry to hear your sad news Michelle


----------



## emily1982

Thank you for all the kind wishes about the scan, had one scan, then had an injection of dye and then had another. Going on thursday morning to see the surgeon.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

I'm going home back to London from Pompey this weekend... and won't be back for 3 weeks


----------



## tennisfan

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Sorry to hear the sad news


----------



## CHEK

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Sorry to hear of your sad loss Michelle  
Youngest DD and I went to watch eldest DD in the panto last night which was excellent and she was sooo good, such a proud Mum moment  Having a relaxing evening tonight watching the Xfactor and then off to see family tomorrow morning and then dropping eldest DD off for another panto performance


----------



## BRobson

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Sorry to hear your news Michelle - take care


----------



## Goofyish

Sorry for your loss Michelle 

We put our Christmas tree up last night and I got some new posh LED lights from B&Q. The flash randomly - bit off putting when watching the TV but they look nice 

Today I sold my old Picasso (Pablo). He has been with me since new, over 7 years! So it was sad to see him go 

I now have a black Meriva called Shamu! Bit cheaper on petrol and road tax.

Nothing planned for tomorrow. I think DW is planning to do some last minute shopping so I will chill all day in front of the TV LOL


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofyish said:


> Today I sold my old Picasso (Pablo). He has been with me since new, over 7 years! So it was sad to see him go
> 
> I now have a black Meriva called Shamu! Bit cheaper on petrol and road tax.
> 
> Nothing planned for tomorrow. I think DW is planning to do some last minute shopping so I will chill all day in front of the TV LOL



Shamu sounds like a good name ! did you not consider helping julie with the shpping


----------



## mandymouse

Goofyish said:


> Sorry for your loss Michelle
> 
> We put our Christmas tree up last night and I got some new posh LED lights from B&Q. The flash randomly - bit off putting when watching the TV but they look nice
> 
> Today I sold my old Picasso (Pablo). He has been with me since new, over 7 years! So it was sad to see him go
> 
> I now have a black Meriva called Shamu! Bit cheaper on petrol and road tax.
> 
> Nothing planned for tomorrow. I think DW is planning to do some last minute shopping so I will chill all day in front of the TV LOL



Great name for your new car Tim.  I exchanged my guzzling Espace for a Ka earlier in the year, and it was the best decision we made

Good for you just chilling tomorrow.  Hubby wants to go to Brum in the morning, he must be off his head


----------



## Goofyish

natalielongstaff said:


> Shamu sounds like a good name ! did you not consider helping julie with the shpping



I think she is getting something for me so I guess I won't be welcome 

I've done my bit for this year - I took her to Meadowhall a few weeks ago. That me done on the shopping front for at least 12 months


----------



## Goofyish

Nat/Mandy - Have you been to the new Shires in Leicester yet?

What a waste of time that is! Why would anyone would struggle into the centre of Leicester to go there


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofyish said:


> I think she is getting something for me so I guess I won't be welcome
> 
> I've done my bit for this year - I took her to Meadowhall a few weeks ago. That me done on the shopping front for at least 12 months



john is convinced that the elves do xmas !! he does nowt except turn up


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofyish said:


> Nat/Mandy - Have you been to the new Shires in Leicester yet?
> 
> What a waste of time that is! Why would anyone would struggle into the centre of Leicester to go there



yes we went together ! i liked it but then i like shopping   and we went on the train so we could have a few drinkies


----------



## The Fetherstons

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley we received bad news last night,DH Grandad passed away,so our plans have changed a little.
> Sat-were still going to the Pantomime to see Sleeping Beauty.Then on Sunday were going down to Canvey Island to visit DH Nan(we were going Pictures).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Sorry to hear about Tonys Grandad Michelle - Take care 

Hope you all enjoyed the Panto

Speak soon 

I have no plans quiet weekend DH is out tonight at his works xmas party so DS and I are watching X Factor, 2 moro we will be chilling and having sunday lunch

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Snowy-girls

mandymouse said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news Michelle. I hope you are able to still enjoy the panto tomorrow


 


natalielongstaff said:


> so sorry to hear that


 


florida sun said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news Michelle


 


tennisfan said:


> Sorry to hear the sad news


 


CHEK said:


> Sorry to hear of your sad loss Michelle


 


BRobson said:


> Sorry to hear your news Michelle - take care


 


Goofyish said:


> Sorry for your loss Michelle


 


The Fetherstons said:


> Sorry to hear about Tonys Grandad Michelle - Take care
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed the Panto
> 
> Speak soon


 
Thank you very much everyone   .
We did still enjoy the Panto-the girls loved it.
Thanks for your PM Kerry  .x.


----------



## mandymouse

I can't believe that it's nearly the weekend again ~ where has this week gone ? It's flown by 

So, what are you up to this weekend ?

It's a weekend of catching up with family and friends for us.  We're meeting up with my mum and dad for breakfast tomorrow in Coventry, then Paul & I will visit his elderly aunt.  

On Sunday we'll be visiting hubby's dad, then in the late afternoon we're going to Frankie & Benny's for a Christmas meal with Nat and John, then going to see Jasper Carrott's Christmas Cracker show at the NEC (I'm really looking forward to it)

Have a great weekend, and have fun if you're shopping  or present swapping with the family


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tomorrow im hoping to take the kids ice skating in leicester  

Sunday im going out with you Mandy  

Have a great weekend everyone x x


----------



## jjk

Saturday Im going to Boton to watch the Pompey Match

sunday going into Reading and having meal with friends 



Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

Have a great weekend everyone 

My Brother and his Girlfriend are coming down tomorrow, then we're off out for a meal with them and my Dad and Step-Mum tomorrow night.  Sunday DH is taking Daniel to a party so I will get a couple of hours peace and quiet


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow i'm going out for a meal & to the cinema with my cousin.  Sunday will be catching up on the washing & ironing before relaxing.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## fizz13

Hi everyone!

Friday night is movie night in my house, so tonight we are watching Home Alone with popcorn and ice cream. tomorrow we are going to see Inkheart and tomorrow night will no doubt find me in the pub at karaoke Sunday have no plans yet which is just the way i like it


----------



## Tillybud

I have some awful flu type sickness bug so I'm hoping that will be gone by the time the weekend arrives ... I have so much to do !

DH needs to go shopping but he lost his wallet in the week and had to cancel all his cards so I guess I'll be buying my own xmas pressies  

hope everyone has a nice weekend, ice skating sounds lovely !!


----------



## jjpenguin

I've finally got something interesting this weekend (being as I'm normally a boring stay at home, veg out and do lots of hobbies type of person)

On Saturday I'm going to be a Snowtrooper at the Dutch Space Expo!! I've tagged along all this year as crew but tomorrow I will finally dress up and have all the kids wanting to take their pictures with me 

http://www.space-expo.nl/images/persberichten/beelden/SpaceExpoStar2nbj3pxv5zc124333.jpg


----------



## scottish mum

Tomorrow we're going to dd's highland dancing xmas party and the whole family are invited and then on sunday morning we are having breakfast with santa   
Its a long weekend this time as the kids have another xmas party to go to on monday for all the kids in our village. The age range will be from babies to 17yrs and i have still got to wrap all thier pressies as i am one of the organisers   I also have to find time to set the hall up and decorate it before monday lunchtime who knows when i'll be doing it


----------



## CHEK

Not much planned here this weekend, had my hair coloured and cut this afternoon, tomorrow hoping that both DD's will have a bit of a sleep-in  then take youngest DD to dancing and eldest off to panto for the day.  Sunday will be spent cleaning and sorting out  
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## BRobson

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tillybud said:


> ice skating sounds lovely !!



Sadly its raining here so the ice skating has been postponed


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjpenguin said:


> I've finally got something interesting this weekend (being as I'm normally a boring stay at home, veg out and do lots of hobbies type of person)
> 
> On Saturday I'm going to be a Snowtrooper at the Dutch Space Expo!! I've tagged along all this year as crew but tomorrow I will finally dress up and have all the kids wanting to take their pictures with me
> 
> http://www.space-expo.nl/images/persberichten/beelden/SpaceExpoStar2nbj3pxv5zc124333.jpg



Sounds like fun !!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

natalielongstaff said:


> Sadly its raining here so the ice skating has been postponed



Well it did stop raining after lunch so without telling the kids why we popped into leicester and i surprised them with the ice rink   they were thrilled and we spent an hour skating and falling over !!

i also managed to pop into a few shops and dh treated us to a warming coffee in starbucks, so all in all it was a very enjoyable day


----------



## BRobson

Sounds lovely Nat

We went in search of the Wishing Tree   It appears somewhere in the forest near us the week before Christmas. It is decorated and underneath is a Treasure Chest and if you have been good when you open the chest there will be a chocolate coin for you . The kids must draw a picture or write down a wish in exchange for the coin. 

We spent an hour trudging through woods till we found it so that means the kids must have been good to see it   

We then came home to hot chocolate - we needed something to thaw out


----------



## kellie37

we, no sorry i will be tidying the house so santa can visit. no doubt i will spend the weekend tidying and the kids will follow behind me making a mess.

hubby is working all weekend, kids are off to sunday school in the morning and then maybe we can all snuggle up and watch a good disney film.


have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend-sounds like some of you were going to do some great things.

Friday was dd3 Christmas Party at Nursery which she thouroughly enjoyed  .I then went to Dd7 Christmas Carol concert which was lovely-it really gets you in the mood for Christmas.Hubby+girls broke up for Chrsitmas today.

Sat-I went to Dorset where my Dad is burried+sadly now my half Sister(she also would have been 27yrs old yesterday/sat).Me+my half sister+2 half brothers+there half brothers+sisters all had a drink in Alana's(my sister)fave pub to remember her.It's such a long old day-i leave at 5am+then don't get back home till 7ish.
Dd7 was waiting up for me+after hubby heated my dinner up+i had a bath we all watched Home Alone.

Today-has been getting little jobs done,like cleaning the glass on the lanterns out the front+back garden,poulling weeds,renewing the felt on the shed,ironing etc..Sunday dinner cooked by me,a few more pressies wrapped+now sitting dis-ing with a glass of baileys+some Thorntons chocs  .x.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's nearly the weekend   

We haven't got any plans for this weekend, and I'm very happy with that, as all I want is to have a couple of lie ins and get rid of this jet lag

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Have fun, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im drowning under the weight of my paperwork so im hoping to get that under control  

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## jjk

Saturday i am popping into Reading and just chilling

I will be spending sunday trying to keep my whole family out of any trouble as we are playing Tottenham away   

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

I am going out for a meal tomorrow as it is my birthday on Monday, not sure what else we will be doing, maybe go to starbucks on sunday.


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow i'm meeting a friend & probably going to the cinema.  On Sunday we are all going out for a meal for my mums birthday


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-depending on the weather,the park.Hubby will be going for a carvery meal in the evening with his family as his aunt+uncle+cousins are here from Austrailia.I can't go as i have no-one to look after the girls  .So a chinese+WKD blue for me whilst watching Mamma Mia  .
Sun-roast dinner,playing games on the wii+board games.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend watever your up to.x.


----------



## CustardTart

DH and I are going out for our regular romantic 'Friday night date' at our fave local Italian tonight.  Going to see DS play hockey tomorrow afternoon and, as all the big kids and their partners are coming over on Saturday evening, we'll get a takeaway, a couple of bottles of wine and play 'Guess The Intro' game for a few hours...  

The worst thing about this weekend is we'll all be worrying whether DH and DD still have jobs on Monday as their company is on the verge of collapse...   Fingers crossed...

Hope everyone has a fab weekend, whatever you're up to...


----------



## Claire L

DH and I have the weekend off together, this only happens once every 9 weeks  So today having a relaxing day and visiting my Aunt as it is her birthday. Tomorrow we are off out for linch with DFIL and DSMIL. Then Sunday I am cooking roast as DMIL is visiting us.

Claire


----------



## mandymouse

Have a great weekend everyone

 Fingers crossed for your DH & DD Karen


----------



## BRobson

CustardTart said:


> The worst thing about this weekend is we'll all be worrying whether DH and DD still have jobs on Monday as their company is on the verge of collapse...   Fingers crossed....



Hope you get good news on Monday  



Going to Aviemore tomorrow with friends for the day. Sunday will be quiet


----------



## ariel75

I'm going to watch My Bloody Valentine tonight (hope it's good) then have a few drinky poos after.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> The worst thing about this weekend is we'll all be worrying whether DH and DD still have jobs on Monday as their company is on the verge of collapse...   Fingers crossed...



Oh Karen  I hope everything works out for Richard & Sophie. I will keep everything crossed for them.    

-----

Hope you all have a good weekend.  

I have been having a clear out this week...or should I say a major declutter   so will continue with that tomorrow. 

Then Sunday it is my Dads birthday so we will be going to see him & my mum, we won't be going out for a meal or anything though as he hasn't been too well recently.


----------



## gemmybear83

Cooking a mexican feast tonight and then going to York for the weekend to see one of my uni friends


----------



## saratogagirl

I hope everything works out for Richard and Sophie, I will be thinking of you and have everything crossed Karen x


----------



## tennisfan

CustardTart said:


> DH and I are going out for our regular romantic 'Friday night date' at our fave local Italian tonight.  Going to see DS play hockey tomorrow afternoon and, as all the big kids and their partners are coming over on Saturday evening, we'll get a takeaway, a couple of bottles of wine and play 'Guess The Intro' game for a few hours...
> 
> _The worst thing about this weekend is we'll all be worrying whether DH and DD still have jobs on Monday as their company is on the verge of collapse_...   Fingers crossed...
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab weekend, whatever you're up to...



Fingers crossed Karen, I hope it turns out ok for them both


----------



## Goofyish

Having a new TV aerial fitted this morning. Our current one is lying on it's side on the roof after falling off over Christmas


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend  

So, what are your plans for this weekend ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment (boring !!), but hopefully we'll just get a few lie ins

Have a great weekend, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im hoping for a few lie-ins as well   some peace and quiet would be nice as well !

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## wideeyes

Its my DD birthday tomorrow - we are going to build a bear and for a family meal.


----------



## emily1982

Absolutely nothing because of my foot. The highlight of my day is when the postman comes and when i choose what pair of pj's to wear next....

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## jjk

we are having a quiet weekend, taking kieran to his footie match in the morning picking up a laptop for kieran in the afternoon as his Christmas pressie has finally been replaced.

Sunday we will be relaxing

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Tomorrow, I helping a friend to pack up their flat as they are moving.  Then in the evening i'm going to see Valkyrie with my sister, cousin & her boyfriend.

Sunday I haven't any plans yet.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Saturday,My mum is having the girls,so me+hubby are going birthday present shopping for Dd3,then we will have a meal at Frankie+Benny's.Evening we will watch a film once girls have gone to bed.

Sunday,cooking dinner,Dd7 has extra gym practice as she has been chosen(along with 19 others) to represent our borough in the Gymnastic's Schools competitions  .

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever you are up to.x.


----------



## mandymouse

It sounds like most of us have got a quiet and relaxing weekend ~ Enjoy it


----------



## mikki.young

Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Tammy Stringer

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



Mikki I was so interested when Kev told me all about this from chat on Sunday.

Hope the meeting goes really well - it is such an amazing story I hope it has a happy ending for you

Tammy


----------



## BRobson

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



Wow - good luck with that. I was in that positon 10 years ago and I met a sister I never knew existed. I am sure as soon as you meet you will get on great


----------



## PoppyAnna

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



Good luck Mikki, I hope everything goes well.

We'll be going swimming with the girls tomorrow and Sunday we will go to the park in the morning and I'm sure a family Wii session will be in the mix somewhere 

Have a lovely weekend everybody.


----------



## Bolanette87

We're picking up my wedding ring tonight, and going for a Pizza, then the rest of the weekend shall be spent sleeping in, watching films, and chillaxing!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



I hope it goes well. good luck.


----------



## tennisfan

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



Hope it goes well


----------



## mandymouse

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



I hope it goes well hun, let's hope she's a Disney nut too


----------



## emily1982

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



Good luck...im sure you'll have a lovely time. Let us know how u get on.


----------



## mikki.young

Tammy Stringer said:


> Mikki I was so interested when Kev told me all about this from chat on Sunday.
> 
> Hope the meeting goes really well - it is such an amazing story I hope it has a happy ending for you
> 
> Tammy





BRobson said:


> Wow - good luck with that. I was in that positon 10 years ago and I met a sister I never knew existed. I am sure as soon as you meet you will get on great





PoppyAnna said:


> Good luck Mikki, I hope everything goes well.





wideeyes said:


> I hope it goes well. good luck.





tennisfan said:


> Hope it goes well





mandymouse said:


> I hope it goes well hun, let's hope she's a Disney nut too





emily1982 said:


> Good luck...im sure you'll have a lovely time. Let us know how u get on.



Thank you all


----------



## islandmum

my new housekeeper starts tomorrow so I'll spend the morning showing her the ropes, then off down the beach at lunchtime to meet the gang with all the kids.

Sunday the dh is taking a 1/2 day off so will take the boys out golfing and I'm lunching with the ladies at the beach BBQ ..... nice


----------



## Snowy-girls

mikki.young said:


> Tomorrow I am going to London to meet my sister for the first time - I didn't even know she existed until about 4 weeks ago.  I am excited and nervous at the same time!



I would just like you to know that i am thinking of you at this exciting,doubtful,nervous time.I was in your position nearly 9yrs ago,and took the huge step of meeting my 2 half brothers+2 half sisters(sadly now only 1 half sister) for the first time,3weeks after finding out about them(long old story+one i won't go into huge detail about on here).I was so very excited+also so very scared as i went to them in Poole Dorset-along way from my home and on my own.Thankfully mine had a very happy ending+we all got on so well and still keep in touch to this day.I hope all goes so well for you,if you wanted to, you are more than welcome to pm me.Good Luck.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## saratogagirl

good luck Mikki,I hope all goes well


----------



## natalielongstaff

hope you have a great time Mikki


----------



## Lizzybear

Work tomorrow morning then hoping to try and rest off the cold I have brewing (third one this winter, argh!)


----------



## Pinky166

Good luck Mikki, I hope everything goes well for you.  



I haven't got any plans for the weekend, just chilling out at home with hubby & the dogs.  

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## mikki.young

I had a wonderful time!  She is a full sister - it seems my parents eventually got back together and married. My sister seems a pretty impressive person and very nice    We'll probably meet up again next month on her next business trip and then we plan to visit the rest of the family in Bermuda


----------



## mandymouse

mikki.young said:


> I had a wonderful time!  She is a full sister - it seems my parents eventually got back together and married. My sister seems a pretty impressive person and very nice    We'll probably meet up again next month on her next business trip and then we plan to visit the rest of the family in Bermuda



Oh how exciting, I'm so pleased that it went well hun


----------



## Snowy-girls

mikki.young said:


> I had a wonderful time!  She is a full sister - it seems my parents eventually got back together and married. My sister seems a pretty impressive person and very nice    We'll probably meet up again next month on her next business trip and then we plan to visit the rest of the family in Bermuda



I am so happy for you+was hoping you may give an update.I got goosebumps reading that.x.


----------



## florida sun

Oh what wonderful news Mikki, I know its the first time you met, but had you seen photos of her, are you alike?? Hope you dont mind me asking


----------



## Minniespal

Glad it went well for you


----------



## Pinky166

Thats fantastic Mikki. I am so glad it went well for you.


----------



## emily1982

Glad everything went well.


----------



## saratogagirl

brilliant news Mikki, I am so pleased it all went well for you


----------



## natalielongstaff

great news mikki


----------



## darthtatty

we went to Essex to see my niece for the 1st time on saturday (who was born in November)
on sunday i went to the chistening of my 2 nephews and other niece. i was asked to be godparent to one of my nephews  
came home tonight and husband brought chinese for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

mikki.young said:


> I had a wonderful time!  She is a full sister - it seems my parents eventually got back together and married. My sister seems a pretty impressive person and very nice    We'll probably meet up again next month on her next business trip and then we plan to visit the rest of the family in Bermuda



I'm pleased it went well for you


----------



## mikki.young

florida sun said:


> Oh what wonderful news Mikki, I know its the first time you met, but had you seen photos of her, are you alike?? Hope you dont mind me asking



We think I look more like the brother but here is the two of us together so you can judge for yourself!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlpmikki/3226881076/" title="IMG_3105 by mikki.young@btinternet.com, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3490/3226881076_4c8bdfea82_o.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_3105" /></a>


----------



## Pinky166

No prizes for guessing you're the one in the Mickey TShirt.


----------



## Pinky166

darthtatty said:


> we went to Essex to see my niece for the 1st time on saturday (who was born in November)
> on sunday i went to the chistening of my 2 nephews and other niece. i was asked to be godparent to one of my nephews
> came home tonight and husband brought chinese for dinner



Sounds like a fab weekend Nicky.


----------



## mandymouse

It's nearly the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. thank goodness  

We've got a very busy weekend, and a lot of it revolves around food

It's DD Kerry's 18th birthday tomorrow, so our day is starting with breakfast in town with my mum and dad, then tomorrow night we're going to our fave all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet, followed by going out for Sunday dinner, which could be at Taybarns (another all-you-can-eat meal)

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oooh mand that sounds like a fab weekend  Happy birthday Kerry x x 

We are going to see the Panto tomorrow ( cinderella) and on sunday we are going out for a meal with John's family  

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Gaynor

My weekend starts tonight with a school reunion it's 26 years since I left and I'm feeling a little nervous  .
 We've got the outlaws coming for lunch on Sunday, they've been informed it will be a weightwatchers lunch   I'll need to make up for all the alcohol I have tonight.
Have a good weekend everyone, and Happy 18th to Mandy's daughter  .


----------



## emily1982

Happy 18th Birthday Kerry!!! 

Well im resting still Might start some uni work though.

Sunday we're going out for lunch....i need to get out of this house 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

we have a quiet weekend, saturday is Kieran's footie match and popping into Reading

Sunday helping Jordan with his revision and chilling

Happy 18th Kerry  

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to go to see Revolutionary Road tomorrow with a friend & maybe have dinner out.

Sunday will be finishing off my internship application.

 Happy 18th Birthday Kerry


----------



## Pinky166

Happy 18th Birthday Kerry 


We haven't got anything planned for this weekend, I have lots of junk to list on ebay so may do a bit of that tomorrow. 

I am also going to try and get the last few days of my trip report finished off this weekend. Along with a bit of housework & cooking a nice roast on Sunday.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## BRobson

Nothing planned - I must be the dullest Diser on the forum  

Have s great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-My Nan+Grandad are coming round for dinner.Later on when the girls have gone to bed,me+hubby will catch up on Lost.

Sun-is my Emily's 4th birthday and were going to Hannah Banana's at Lakeside,for a few hours+to have dinner.

  Happy 18th Kerry  .

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> ...It's DD Kerry's 18th birthday tomorrow, so our day is starting with breakfast in town with my mum and dad, then tomorrow night we're going to our fave all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet, followed by going out for Sunday dinner, which could be at Taybarns (another all-you-can-eat meal)...



Sounds fab, Mandy!!!  And Happy 18th Birthday wishes to Kerry!!! 

Gym later then I'm out this evening with Richard for our FND - tho' I don't actually know what we're up to as it's a surprise apparently...  

Mmmm anyway - tomorrow will be spent catching up on everything I didn't do yesterday when I barely moved from the sofa...  Plus DS Samuel has invited a friend (and his bass guitar) home for the weekend so I'm expecting full-on rock guitar performances  - thank goodness we live in a detached house...    

On Sunday I was hoping to take a trip to Westerham for lunch and a look around the antique shops but as we have a guest might postpone that...


----------



## PoppyAnna

CustardTart said:


> Gym later then I'm out this evening with Richard for our FND - tho' I don't actually know what we're up to as it's a surprise apparently...



Lovely, I love surprises.



CustardTart said:


> On Sunday I was hoping to take a trip to Westerham for lunch and a look around the antique shops but as we have a guest might postpone that...



I love doing this too, over christmas we bought a lovely old dolls house in Sue Ryder charity shop in Westerham.  

We're taking the girls trampolining tomorrow and trying to clear out our messy garage.
We are off to a place in North London on Sunday which we've never been to, it's an interactive centre where we all get involved in all aspects of acting out a particular story in a group(making costumes etc) this sunday it's "The Very hungry Caterpillar"  our all time fave book, so I'm really looking forward to it, I meant the girls are really looking forward to it  

Have a lovely weekend everybody!


----------



## Lizzybear

My bf is having his work's 'Christmas night out' tonight (I know!  It was moved from before xmas because people said they couldn't come even now only 6 out of 20+ people are going ) It's at Sapporo and i'm soo jealous since my dinner consists of a baked sweet potato, a bowl of peas and broccoli and half a loaf of garlic bread (yes we're due a supermarket shop fairly soon..! ) No plans for the weekend itself aside from continuing the mega clearout I started this week


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Lizzybear said:


> My bf is having his work's 'Christmas night out' tonight (I know!  It was moved from before xmas because people said they couldn't come even now only 6 out of 20+ people are going ) It's at Sapporo and i'm soo jealous since my dinner consists of a baked sweet potato, a bowl of peas and broccoli and half a loaf of garlic bread (yes we're due a supermarket shop fairly soon..! ) No plans for the weekend itself aside from continuing the mega clearout I started this week



I love mega clearouts, Altough I have to wait till hubby is away somewhere cause he cheeses me off by hoarding rubbish.


----------



## mandymouse

It's nearly the weekend !!! 

I don't know about you, but this week has felt like one long, boring Sunday being stuck in due to the snow on a couple of days or just not wanting to venture out in the cold

So, I'm hoping for a nice weekend ~ which of course, will all depend on the snow

We're supposed to be going to the England v Italy 6 Nations game tomorrow at Twickenham, so I suppose we won't make any decisions till tomorrow morning

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

Have a great weekend, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out tonight for a meal   the rest of the weekend depends on the weather !!


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> We are going out tonight for a meal   the rest of the weekend depends on the weather !!



Just you and John ? or are the kids going too ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Just you and John ? or are the kids going too ?



Just me and John, its our valentines meal


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Just me and John, its our valentines meal



Aww, have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Where are you going ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The Bangla Lounge, its opposite Hammonds by the leisure centre


----------



## tennisfan

Working as physio at the footie tomorrow unless the game is called off.  Then probably going to the cinema in the evening.  Sunday will just be doing some housework then relaxing.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## emily1982

Today im really not feeling well so resting. Tomorrow danauk (karen) might be coming to visit me which is cool and sunday i might be going to my Dads.


----------



## wideeyes

I have no plans - may go to the trafford centre to get DD new school shoes and trainers though other than that will be studying for an test at uni for Monday.


----------



## CustardTart

Nothing exciting this weekend. Tomorrow I shall be mostly waiting for my DH to return safely from NYC...    I only have one more sleep without him here so that's good... 

I also have an essay to finish so will be getting on with that this afternoon/evening and tweaking tomorrow...  

And I guess we'll be testing the HD out on the usual range of televised football matches...   

Whatever you're up to, have a fab weekend...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Saturday-Absolutley nothing.Chloe needs to do some last minute practicing for her Gymnastics.So a day on the Wii,board games+nibbles.

Sunday-Emily has a swimming party to go to 1-3pm.Chloe has her Gymnastics Competition,representing our borough 1-30-3-30pm.
Take away for us,as there will be no time to do any cooking-so going into Pizza Hut on the way home from the competition  .

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## jjk

Saturday, weather permitting, im hoping to go to fratton park to watch the match

Sunday, no plans at the moment depends on the weather

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jackieleanne

Either walking or swimming depending on the weather but other than that I think we are going to stay in and enjoy seeing each other as he's been away on business all week and I had a uni deadline to reach. If we feel up to it we may be going watching a friends band Saturday night. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## higgy66

Saturday - taking my DD2 dancing in the morning and then a party in the afternoon.

DD1 will be going to her swimming lesson in the afternoon.

Sunday we have a rare free day as no dance rehersals for the forthcoming show so going to see about going off for the day. Jusy need to find something that's indoors!


----------



## tennisfan

Footie is cancelled tomorrow as the pitches are waterlogged.  Not sure what I will be doing instead but at least I get a lie in


----------



## Sapper383

I'm going to be pulling my hair out. A whole weekend without football. Training cancelled tonight, first team match called off tomorrow, and u10's called off on Sunday. And to top it all off Cardiff city's away match has been called off. Suppose i'll have to sit through the rugby instead.


----------



## mandymouse

Sapper383 said:


> Suppose i'll have to sit through the rugby instead.



I was supposed to be going to Twickenham today, but I can honestly say that I'll be very happy to watch it on the TV with a glass of wine 

Have a great weekend everyone. Stay warm 

Nat, how did the meal go ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Nat, how did the meal go ?



It was lovely thanks, we will def be going back


----------



## natalielongstaff

Has your trip been called off Mandy ?


----------



## emily1982

Well danauk who was coming to visit me is snowed in and it's snowed here too, so might try fixing my moms computer today.


----------



## Pinky166

We were going to go out for a meal & to the cinema but are not going to go now as we still have lots of snow on the ground which has turned to ice overnight.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I'm workin till 3pm today then back home to tidy up as we have some friends round tonight for a chinese and a game of the wii. Tomorrow will be going to Morrisons then back to work at 3pm till 11pm =D


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Has your trip been called off Mandy ?



We're just not bothering to go down to Twickenham, I'm not sure what I was dreading most, the drive down there or sitting in a freezing stadium.  I'll be happier watching it on TV with a bottle of wine 

I think we're going to Brum later this afternoon, having a nice meal at the Mailbox and maybe staying over instead


----------



## snookhams

for once I have no competitions with DS this weekend so will be  having a realxing time searching the net for self catering accomodation for a break in the summer.  Might find enough energy to do some house work, oh and I plan to do some cooking for a big gala next weekend - so will make some chocolate brownies and banana bread to freeze for then as there is no cafe at the pool we are visiting and the amount that DS eats will need to double the mixtures!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> I think we're going to Brum later this afternoon, having a nice meal at the Mailbox and maybe staying over instead



ooh that sounds lovely


----------



## mikki.young

I had a tennis match in Grimsby today.  It was freezing!  We did win but I was so glad when I got home and got a phonecall to say tomorrows match In Nottingham had been called off because of snow on the courts!


----------



## BRobson

I think we all want Winter to be over now  

I am seriously loosing the will


----------



## natalielongstaff

BRobson said:


> I think we all want Winter to be over now
> 
> I am seriously loosing the will



oh and me, i could give anything for the summer right now.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

You guys all do such entertaining stuff! I'm the student, I'm supposed to be out all day every day, especially at the weekends! Instead I'm stuck in my flat with a pig of a cold, writing an essay and feeling generally sorry for myself!! So much for student life!!!


----------



## Lizzybear

disneyhockeymad said:


> You guys all do such entertaining stuff! I'm the student, I'm supposed to be out all day every day, especially at the weekends! Instead I'm stuck in my flat with a pig of a cold, writing an essay and feeling generally sorry for myself!! So much for student life!!!



I think I must have been the worst student ever, I started going out with my bf in first year and hardly ever wanted to go out after that and not much has changed now.. I do go out with friends sometimes but I couldn't do it every week or more, I think i'm just too old!


----------



## tennisfan

disneyhockeymad said:


> You guys all do such entertaining stuff! I'm the student, I'm supposed to be out all day every day, especially at the weekends! Instead I'm stuck in my flat with a pig of a cold, writing an essay and feeling generally sorry for myself!! So much for student life!!!



I was the same when I was a student but then I was at uni close to home as were all my friends.  I probably go ou more now then I did at uni


----------



## mandymouse

​
TGI .. Friday  

Has anyone got any exciting plans for this Valentine's Day weekend ? Sadly, we haven't got anything planned

Hopefully I'll get to Frankie & Benny's for a couple of glasses of White Zinfandel tonight, but that's all we've got planned

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are hoping to go to the cinema tomorrow, we didn't go last weekend !!

Have a great weekend everyone x x


----------



## jjk

we are going to the footie on saturday, no plans for sunday

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

No plans as of yet, will probably do some work on my dissertation as not long left now. eeek!


----------



## wideeyes

Lizzybear said:


> I think I must have been the worst student ever, I started going out with my bf in first year and hardly ever wanted to go out after that and not much has changed now.. I do go out with friends sometimes but I couldn't do it every week or more, I think i'm just too old!



Well between looking after my DD, during my uni work and saving for my holidays I can't really go out that much, I just tend to go out for meals with my DD and BF or see my family. I didn't go to uni for the social life as I have a child. My sister on the other hand is at uni and she is certainly making the most of the social life.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm hoping to go to the cinema tomorrow but will have to wait & see as my friends 18 year old niece has been in hospital since Wednesday with a suspected stroke, so my friend is spending most of the time at the hospital.

I hope to meet up with some of my uni friends this week too as its my last day at my current job  so I won't have time to catch up when I start my new one.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I'm eventually work free this weekend : so tomorrow I'm going to visit my Grandparents and get a nice home cooked meal and then sunday I'm playing hockey in the morning and watching films in the afternoon


----------



## Lizzybear

Tomorrow we're going to buy a pair of dwarf hamsters, yayy!  Tonight we're going to Ikea to get a little table for their cage and some picture frames


----------



## scottish mum

We're going to wedding tomorrow and then on sunday planning on taking the kids to see Bolt. Thats only if I feel up to it after the wedding


----------



## craigs bride

not doing much this weekend apart from DF painting bathroom    and us visiting his Nan to show her Jaiden for the first time since  his birth..


----------



## hotfudgesundae

DH is at work all weekend when he came home last night he had called at M&S and bought the gourmet meal for two for our dinner on Valentines day  W e are having scallops followed by baby potatoes and steak finshing with a double chocolate dessert and a bottle of Rose Cava. Included was a beautiful  single red rose. 
Was just joking when I asked him what he was going to choose for our Valentine meal. 
Just goes to show after 35years of marriage there can still be a few surprises.
We  had our first date on February 15 1973 and were married in August 1974 those numbers make me feel positively ancient when I see them written down


----------



## Snowy-girls

Today the girls broke up for half-term(already another holiday).Tonight we are catching up with sky+ programmes+having a tub of hagen dazs pralines+cream to share.

Saturday-Hubby is hanging our new glass panelled door in the lounge.I am off to the park with the girls-weather permitting.Then the girls are going to help me do some chocolate covered strawberries.
Once the girls have gone to bed,i will set the table,candles+scatered rose petals ready for our chinese+2 bottles of bubbly.Then we are going to watch a film,munch the choc covered strawbs+popcorn+drink whatevers left of the bubbly.

Sunday-The girls are off to a party at an indoor play centre,then home to the ironing+cook dinner.

Hope you all have a lovely (valentines) weekend.x.


----------



## Tinks1984

Toight, we're watching our beloved St.Helens against Warrington Wolves in the Super League...just hope we can come back, as we're loosing at present 14-8!  

Tomorrow, DBF's playing rugby and I'm going with my Dad to sign our holiday documents for Florida next May  I'm soooo excited! I don't think we're doing much else, myself and DBF have nothing planned for Valentine's Day.

Sunday, I'll be off to areobix early doors and then it's weigh-in time for me  Goodness knows how this week has gone on that front! Then I'm just going to chill out and relax before back to work on Monday!


----------



## snookhams

Well the whole weekend will be sent at the second of four weekends of the Essex County swimming championships - this will be a challenge for us this weekend as I have explained in another post, and DS will certainly need handling with kid gloves.  Tomorrow will be the worst day, but hopefully his dissappointment will not affect his other events!!

As for Valentines Day - well I will be lucky to get a card, and DH is working lates so when we get home this afternoon! so the boys and I are having roasted vegetable lasagne and I will certainly be having some alccohol!!!!


----------



## fuse04

Taking DW and DD to London for the weekend. Managed to get a Hilton suite at 50% off. leaving in 30 mins and back Monday night. Have a good weekend all

Rob


----------



## wickesy

Quiet day on my own playing with my new Archos 7 for me today as Dad is away but tomorrow we are going to see Blue Man Group at the O2 and we have a table booked at Rodizio Rico for dinner beforehand.


----------



## higgy66

Youngest DD has been dancing this morning and then they both have swimming lessons this afternoon.

Tonight me and DH are having a meal in courtesy of M&S - must say - very impressed with their £20 offer!

After this we'll finish the bottle of wine off watching a nice romantic film unless hubby gets the controls first in which case it will involve explosions and gun fights!  

Tomorrow we're all going to see the Chuckle Brothers - can't wait as we went last year and they were fantastic! It's a suprise for the girls so can't wait to see thier faces - they're big fans!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Lizzybear

Well, we went in for 2 hamsters and came out with 4.. I think we've finally lost the plot!  They're super cute though, all Roborovskis  Now that my bf has warmed to the idea of pets I can start hinting about getting guinea pigs after our hols


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Snowy-girls said:


> Today the girls broke up for half-term(already another holiday).Tonight we are catching up with sky+ programmes+having a tub of hagen dazs pralines+cream to share.
> 
> Saturday-Hubby is hanging our new glass panelled door in the lounge.I am off to the park with the girls-weather permitting.Then the girls are going to help me do some chocolate covered strawberries.
> Once the girls have gone to bed,i will set the table,candles+scatered rose petals ready for our chinese+2 bottles of bubbly.Then we are going to watch a film,munch the choc covered strawbs+popcorn+drink whatevers left of the bubbly.
> 
> Sunday-The girls are off to a party at an indoor play centre,then home to the ironing+cook dinner.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely (valentines) weekend.x.




 That sounds like my perfect weekend, I am stuck at work!!

  Rob, have a great weekend


----------



## tashasmum

Lizzybear said:


> Well, we went in for 2 hamsters and came out with 4.. I think we've finally lost the plot!  They're super cute though, all Roborovskis  Now that my bf has warmed to the idea of pets I can start hinting about getting guinea pigs after our hols



We bought 2 guinea pigs yesterday. They were fine but have now started to fight.
Any ideas what to do?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

tashasmum said:


> We bought 2 guinea pigs yesterday. They were fine but have now started to fight.
> Any ideas what to do?



Age,sex,history? Any other gps in your house? You sure they are fighting


----------



## Lizzybear

tashasmum said:


> We bought 2 guinea pigs yesterday. They were fine but have now started to fight.
> Any ideas what to do?



Apparently it's common for social animals like guinea pigs, dwarf hamsters etc to scrap a bit at first to establish their hierarchy and unless there is blood or visible injuries then they should be OK and the fighting will stop fairly soon  (obviously if you do see blood or injuries then split them up immediately) Do you know if they're from the same litter? I know fighting can be more common if they aren't. If you're still experiencing problems in a week it may be worth getting in touch with the person you bought them from to see if they can help. We saw someone returning a rabbit when we bought the robos so i'm pretty sure most places will take back animals within a certain period of time if it isn't working out.


----------



## mandymouse

It's Nearly the Weekend    

Wow, this week has flown by.  It's been great having the girls off school for half term (though it has played havoc with my diet)

So what are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

I think hubby and I will be heading to F&B's for our usual Friday night drinkypoo, then tomorrow me and Nat are having a shopping day

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> :tomorrow me and Nat are having a shopping day



Im so looking forward to that, sunday i will spend getting the kids ready to go back to school


----------



## CustardTart

Tomorrow I shall be mainly sleeping (DH's been away and I've not been able to relax at night - last night was awful so I feel yuk today!  ) and studying as my menfolk are going up to Birmingham to see Aston Villa... 

Sunday we're going to see Bolt, do some shopping and have lunch out...


----------



## BRobson

Today - funeral  

Saturday - DS wants to visit a castle 

Sunday - I am going to the X Factor - not willingly though


----------



## CustardTart

BRobson said:


> Today - funeral



   Thinking of you, Jackie...


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Im so looking forward to that, sunday i will spend getting the kids ready to go back to school



Me too Nat  



CustardTart said:


> Tomorrow I shall be mainly sleeping (DH's been away and I've not been able to relax at night - last night was awful so I feel yuk today!  ) and studying as my menfolk are going up to Birmingham to see Aston Villa...
> 
> Sunday we're going to see Bolt, do some shopping and have lunch out...



I hope you get a good nights sleep Karen.  You'll love Bolt, it's really good 



BRobson said:


> Today - funeral
> 
> Saturday - DS wants to visit a castle
> 
> Sunday - I am going to the X Factor - not willingly though



 Thinking of you Jackie


----------



## PoppyAnna

I would love to be going out but as eldest DD is still a post op risk, we're still stuck in.  To top it off I have a flu like virus and have been feeling awful for three days, and it's exactly the sort of thing we've been told to keep DD away from  but sadly DH has a big project go live this week at work and can't take anymore time off.
We shipped youngest DD of to my Mums last weekend so DH will pop off tomorrow to pick her up, it's his birthday on Sunday and we can't go out anywhere, I do feel sorry for him.
Even though I feel awful, cabin fever is really starting to set in now, and I still have over a week of it to go  I just want everybody well and back to normal now.

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## wilma-bride

Tomorrow, I am taking DD to get her hair straightened again - it's been 14 months since she last had it done and she is looking like Curly Sue again  

I suspect the rest of the weekend will be spent enjoying the peace now the in-laws have gone home 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

I have a ton of pins to list on eBay so i'll be continuing with that and also doing some sewing.


----------



## emily1982

Just had hair done and am going to lunch with my friend in abit and then off to doctors tonight.
Tomorrow- prob uni work
Sunday- Church


----------



## mikki.young

I'm going to London for the weekend so I can meet my sister for the second time.  Oh, and on Saturday we are just going to have to pop into a Disney store and see if we can get one of the new Figaro plushes!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Tomorrow I'm finishing (/starting!) my essay and at some point go to the gym. Then having a Laura and TV day to catch up on everything I've missed over the last week
Sunday I've got church in the morning and then I'm going to see my Grandparents

 Thinking of you Jackie


----------



## jjk

We are going to the footie on saturday, sunday just chilling maybe going for a walk in the country

thinking of you Jackiex

Joanne hope you feel better soon x

have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Pinky166

We haven't got much planned really. I've got a million & one chores to do around the house, then a load of junk I am going to list on ebay. Plus I want to get my holiday planning started for September so I will probably spend a bit of time salivating over menus!!! 


Have a fun shopping trip Mandy & Nat.  
Hope everything went well today Jackie.  
I hope you & Anna are feeling better soon Joanne.  

I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I am going down to Southend to my nephews 1st birthday party (I can't believe he is 1 already!!) He is having a pancake party so it should be fun!!


----------



## tennisfan

Hope it went ok today Jackie 

Tonight i'm going to the cinema with a friend. Tomorrow I have a check up at the dentist & then in the evening i'm going to the Mountbatten Festival at the Royal Albert Hall with my dad & sister.  Sunday is washing, ironing & packing as i'm away during the week for the next 6 weeks training for my new job


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's nearly the weekend   

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend ?

I wish I was.  We haven't got any plans at the moment.  Hopefully the 6 Nations will be on, so we'll be watching that

Have a great weekend, whatever you're getting up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have no major plans, dd has a party to go to tomorrow night and im doing some of my NVQ over the weekend

Have a great weekend everyone x x


----------



## tony64

Tidying the garden


----------



## PoppyAnna

tony64 said:


> Tidying the garden



It's that time of year, isn't it, Tony?  I said this to DH yesterday   Happy gardening 

We are free to go out this wekend and it is DH's belated birthday weekend.
We are going to Borough (Food) Market near the Thames tomorrow morning to sample all it's delaights and buy some fish 
Out for a family dinner on Sunday, a visit to the park or a farm to see the animals.

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## jjk

no footie this week,  so we havent any plans at the moment

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

going to a toddlers birthday party tomorrow which is also a big family gathering of people I have never met before


----------



## scottish mum

Today is a busy day, both DS's have a school cross country race and then oldest DS has a country dancing competition tonight so think it will be a very quiet day tomorrow. No plans as yet for sunday but if its nice we will go out for a long walk somewhere (trying to get fit and toned up for summer)


----------



## tony64

PoppyAnna said:


> It's that time of year, isn't it, Tony?  I said this to DH yesterday   Happy gardening
> 
> We are free to go out this wekend and it is DH's belated birthday weekend.
> We are going to Borough (Food) Market near the Thames tomorrow morning to sample all it's delaights and buy some fish
> Out for a family dinner on Sunday, a visit to the park or a farm to see the animals.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everybody



Thanks Joanne
Sorry to say gardening is one of my least favourite pastimes.

Still it has to be done.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-Me+Hubby are off shopping for some clothes for our holiday,having a chinese in our fave all you can for £5 restaurant.Mum having the girls.Once girls have gone to bed we will be watching a film,ice-cream,popcorn.

Sun-If the weather stays nice then we will be going to the park,then i will be tidying the garden,plant pots etc..whilst Hubby is doing the ironing.Cooking a roast Turkey dinner,playing on the Wii.

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you are up to.x.


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans here - DS has a school disco tonight and tomorrow we are treating ourselves to a chinese takeaway - yum!

goodness, how sad is that - the highlight of my weekend is a takeaway  

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## mandymouse

tony64 said:


> Sorry to say gardening is one of my least favourite pastimes.



I know what you mean Tony.  I only cut my grass so I can put my sun lounger out, so it will stay long till the sun comes out 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> I know what you mean Tony.  I only cut my grass so I can put my sun lounger out, so it will stay long till the sun comes out



Same here, i make John cut it tho !!


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Woo hoo we are off to Cardiff to see The Killers.

Plan is for me and the girls to do a spot of window-shopping, then joining Kev in a pub to watch the rugby, then the concert and a nice meal to follow

Hoping to do a spot of gardening on Sunday as I need to finish creosoting fences etc., which I started last weekend.  Kev will be cooking the sunday roast as his Mum is coming to talk about our WDW plans for May  

Tammy


----------



## irisheyes123

Off out for a meal tonight then the cinema tomorrow night I guess I better pack for New York some time over the weekend too....

Have a great weekend all


----------



## tennisfan

Off out for a meal tonight with my cousin.  Physio at footie tomorrow morning then catching up with my family as I have been away all week training in the ambulance service


----------



## mikki.young

I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time!  I am very excited and very nervous!


----------



## natalielongstaff

mikki.young said:


> I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time!  I am very excited and very nervous!



ooh wow ! have a great time x x


----------



## gemmybear83

I am off to my little brothers leaving party tomorrow lunchtime (he is moving to South Korea for a year), and then out for cocktails with the girls on Saturday night  

I think Sunday will be spent in my pjs watching T4 and DISing!


----------



## emily1982

My mom took me to merry hill earlier, i just sat in marks on the their sofa as she shopped, but still nice to get out.  Tomorrow and sunday not up to much.


----------



## CHEK

Hopefully I'll be finishing the last of the post holiday ironing  , I've done soooo much washing, drying & ironing since we returned it's unbelivable....

Maybe a lie-in tomorrow, we all need to catch up on a little extra sleep  

Sunday: A quite family dinner, just the 4 of us


----------



## Pinky166

Have a fab time Mikki. x


I haven't got much planned...other than my Mum & Dad are coming to visit tomorrow for lunch. Sunday I will be cooking a roast, relaxing, ebaying & DISing. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## PoppyAnna

tony64 said:


> Thanks Joanne
> Sorry to say gardening is one of my least favourite pastimes.
> 
> Still it has to be done.



Indeed!  You sound about the same as me, I'm sure one day I'll love gardening, but at the moment I just like it to be tidy for the girls.  DH is getting into it more every year though
All that said I find mowing very relaxing.


----------



## Lizzybear

So far i've been to work in the morning and braved the post office (I think those who can freely visit in the week should be banned from going at the weekends, or at least to my local branch *lol*) Me and bf are going for dinner at Gourmet Burger or Wagamama tonight, never been to either so hopefully we make a good choice  Tomorrow will just be catching up on housework and chilling.


----------



## Tink2312

mikki.young said:


> I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time!  I am very excited and very nervous!



WOW - good luck and hope you have a great time  


I've been to Salford Quays today and picked up a nice t-shirt for the hol.
Tomorrow I'm hopefully going to my caravan for the start of the new season and to the restaurant for sunday lunch


----------



## mandymouse

mikki.young said:


> I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time!  I am very excited and very nervous!



Wow ! Have a great trip Mikki


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not long been back from clothes shopping for my holiday+i spent a grand total of £172  .x.



mikki.young said:


> I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time! I am very excited and very nervous!


 
Oh how exciting+nervous you must be feeling.I wish you so much luck-hope it goes very well,take care.x.


----------



## Tink2312

Snowy-girls said:


> Not long been back from clothes shopping for my holiday+i spent a grand total of £172



But the question is, can you fit them all in the suitcase?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tink2312 said:


> But the question is, can you fit them all in the suitcase?



I think so  ,will find out tomorrow when Hubby get's the cases out of the loft  .x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Not long been back from clothes shopping for my holiday+i spent a grand total of £172  .x.




  good girl !


----------



## Snowy-girls

natalielongstaff said:


> good girl !



 i thought you would agree  .x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> i thought you would agree  .x.



  i think you could have spent more, you obviously didn't try hard enough !


----------



## Snowy-girls

natalielongstaff said:


> i think you could have spent more, you obviously didn't try hard enough !


 
Are you kididng me,i got into town at 10am+got home at 4-30pm.I HATE clothes shopping,  -i hear you say  .I am more of a  online clothes shopping girl-but just have'nt been able to get my sizes in what i like.
I still need some more bits  .x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> .
> I still need some more bits  .x.



  i will let you off then hun x x


----------



## wickesy

Snowy-girls said:


> Not long been back from clothes shopping for my holiday+i spent a grand total of £172  .x.



You didn't need to go to all that expense just for lunch with us.


----------



## jns

mikki.young said:


> I'm packing because on Tuesday we head to Gatwick to fly out to Bermuda to meet my father for the first time!  I am very excited and very nervous!



hope everything goes well      


I was at a 50th Birthday party last night 
it was theamed on the 70's great night 
nearly everyone dressed up


----------



## natalielongstaff

jns said:


> nearly everyone dressed up



Any pics ??


----------



## mandymouse

jns said:


> I was at a 50th Birthday party last night
> it was theamed on the 70's great night
> nearly everyone dressed up





natalielongstaff said:


> Any pics ??



Oh yes, we'd love to see some piccies


----------



## Snowy-girls

wickesy said:


> You didn't need to go to all that expense just for lunch with us.


I must make an effort for my fans  .x.



jns said:


> hope everything goes well
> 
> 
> I was at a 50th Birthday party last night
> it was theamed on the 70's great night
> nearly everyone dressed up


Oh yes i would like to see some piccies.x.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Last night we went out for tea and then to watch the basketball match and we won 

Been 2 work 2day, have just made a pasta bake for our tea, relaxing watching TV tonight and dissing.

2moro housework washing cooking lunch and going out in the afternoon to the coast for a walk.

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Yesterday, I watched the Wales France rugby game.
Today, I cried. xD
No, today I went to the dentist and went shopping.
Tomorrow, Sunday lunch with the family.


----------



## darthtatty

we paid for our holiday this weekend  
im cooking a roast tomorrow but apart from that not up to much.xx


----------



## pixiepower04

Today:  Delivering a Christening cake, a 21st Birthday cake and an Engagement cake and making cake samples.

Tomorrow:  Doing a wedding fair at Guthrie Castle where said cake samples will be scoffed


----------



## Jonjo

DW and I went to see the Lion King musical in London yesturday.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jonjo said:


> DW and I went to see the Lion King musical in London yesturday.



i would love to see that, hope you had a good time


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's Friday again, and nearly the weekend   

What are your plans ? are you doing anything nice this weekend ?

We haven't got much planned.  I'm taking youngest DD to a Prom Night fashion show tonight.  Then tomorrow night hubby & I will probably pop to F&B's for a couple of glasses of vino

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're getting up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are celebrating Matt's birthday this weekend. Tonight we are going out to the all you can eat chinese   and then tomorrow he is going to go kids go in leicester with 5 of his friends.

Sunday im going to see shopaholic with joh  

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## jjk

no footie this weekend so it will be a quiet weekend for us, gardening on saturday not sure about sunday but will be another quite day as we hav to get Jordan ready for his Op on monday Morning

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Haven't got much planned really....I've got lots of little DIY jobs planned for hubby such as putting up pictures, running a cable from the satellite dish to the other tv, hanging curtains etc so I will be running around tidying up behind him.  

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## wideeyes

I am going shopping today, not sure what we are doing tomorrow we were thinking of driving to Wales.


----------



## CustardTart

Tonight DH and I are going to a Gourmet Evening at a local restaurant - it's a double FND as our DD Sophie and her partner, Dr Joe are joining us.   Many delicious courses, many glasses of wine - can't wait!!!  

Tomorrow I'm hoping to go and look at cars as I really want to change mine before the MOT is due!  Then we'll all have an evening in watching TV and possibly enjoying a Thai takeaway...  

On Sunday I _must_ study - I have one final psychology essay to submit before the end of my first year and I really want to get it out of the way so I can concentrate on revising for my first exams in what feels like a million years!!!    

Have a lovely time whatever you're up to...


----------



## emily1982

Tonight i'm going out for a meal, tomorrow not much planned and Sunday is church then maybe going out in the afternoon.


----------



## Gaynor

Tonight we're going to a dinner and awards ceremony in a 5* hotel, tomorrow I will be catching up on housework and Sunday shopping for the Easter Bunny exchange and I'm itching to buy some new clothes  

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## higgy66

Tonight I'm out with best buddies to an Italian restauarant where they don't mind sweeping up around us as we chatter on into the early hours.

Tomorrow I'm taking the girls dancing, to a birthday party and then swimming. In the vening DH and I are off to a really nice restauarant where you have to book a year in advance   as it's our 11th anniversary.

Sunday - a nice day with a sunday roast and a nice long walk while it cooks.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Goofyish

We are going to Crufts on Sunday for the day


----------



## pixiepower04

Friday:  Wedding Cake Delivery.

Saturday:  Making cake samples for wedding fair on Sunday.

Sunday:  Attending wedding fair where said cake samples will be scoffed!


----------



## Trilli-magic

We are off to DLRP Sunday whooo hooo!!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

I have been shopping with my mam today.
Tonight we are off to the basketball and DS Adam is going to be mascot (he doesnt know about it yet as its been arranged a suprise) then a few drinks afterwards.
2moro Im working and then going to my mams and we are going to have a little Tea Party as its Adams birthday on Monday then maybe a takeaway and a bottle of wine.
Sunday we are going to our friends little boys Party.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Tink2312

Tonight - pizza and movies
Saturday - holiday shopping and lunch out with my Mum
Sunday - Roast dinner in with the folks

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Trilli-magic said:


> We are off to DLRP Sunday whooo hooo!!!



Have a lovely time 

DD5 has two birthday parties to go to both are 12-2pm so that's both days cut in half  
We'll probably see DH's parents at some stage and go car shopping too


----------



## Tillybud

taking dd to ballet in the morning and I'm hoping our pre-ordered Pinnochio arrives early so we can watch that at some point over the weekend.  Need to do some shopping but we're off to see Mickey's Magic Show on Sunday so we may just have a nice lunch somewhere followed by housework so we can have a full day of fun on Sunday.  Have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## CHEK

Both girls are off dancing all afternoon tomorrow, so while their dancing my friend and I nip to the shops  
Youngest DD is then off to a sleepover and eldest DD & I are going to have a girly night with PJ's, chocolate &  DVD  
Sunday, cooking and sorting both DD's suitcases out yet again!!, only just finished with all the holiday washing and now there both off on Monday on their school residentials! Oh I wish I was them....lucky devils


----------



## Lizzybear

I'm going to Nottingham for a friend's birthday so that's most of the weekend, hoping I don't end up with a hangover!


----------



## Bolanette87

We're going for lunch at our fave pub tomorrow (Which has a new menu! Yay!!!) and then a relaxed day on Sunday.... 

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## tennisfan

Went to the cinema with a friend this evening.  Sometime over the weekend i've got to catch up with the mountain of washing I have after been away for the week. Also need to study & do some revision questions for my training then catch up on some much needed sleep before packing to go away for the week again.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Went to Mickey's Magic Show tonight which was fantastic! Saturday I'm going to Durham to visit my friend then I'm rushing back to get ready for my other friends 21st birthday party. Sunday I'm playing hockey and then writing my essay I've left to the last minute again!


----------



## mandymouse

It's Nearly the Weekend ~ Woohoo !!!  

What are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?

I've got a great weekend planned.  Today I'm off to Leicester with Kerry for some retail therapy followed by a nice lunch.  Then tomorrow we're taking Becky and her friend to Sounthampton for some shopping, a nice meal at F&B's and a few drinkypoos.  Sunday will be spent recovering and watching the England 6 Nations game on TV

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm taking DS to visit Southampton Solent University tomorrow and going to look at the shops afterwards.  Maybe we'll bump into you.


----------



## natalielongstaff

We had planned to go shopping tomorrow, however dh may have to take a pay cut at work....so we might not go now


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat Afternoon-My Nan+Grandad are coming round for dinner(as it will be their wedding anniversary on Tue-St Paddy's Day ).And we will be giving them their cards,flowers,Guinness and tickets for Sunday night to see Sean Wilson(an Irish singer).
Evening-me+hubby will be watching 7 pounds once the girls have gone to bed.

Sun-Hubby is taking the girls shopping to get my Mother's Day pressies,and i will be catching up on ER.Cooking a roast pork dinner+trimmings.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,whatever your up to  .x.


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> We had planned to go shopping tomorrow, however dh may have to take a pay cut at work....so we might not go now


Awww Nat, sorry to hear that... Fingers crossed for your DH...


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Today I'm heading to the airport to catch a flight home  when I get there I'm going to plonk myself in front of the TV and allow my (ill) self to get fussed over  whilst watching Rednose day on TV tonight!

Tomorrow I'm off to London with my family for some retail therapy, a meal and then on to see Snow Patrol at the O2

Then Sunday I'm relaxing in the morning and then flying back up to uni (minus the snow like last time!) to pack up all my stuff for my easter break next week. Can't wait :


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> Awww Nat, sorry to hear that... Fingers crossed for your DH...



Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !



 Sorry to hear this Natalie.


----------



## saratogagirl

natalielongstaff said:


> Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !



I am so sorry to hear that Nat


----------



## Pinky166

natalielongstaff said:


> Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !



So sorry to hear this Nat.


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !



So sorry to hear about this Nat


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Sorry to hear this Natalie.





saratogagirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Nat





Pinky166 said:


> So sorry to hear this Nat.





mandymouse said:


> So sorry to hear about this Nat



Thanks  

i will be happy when i know more on monday, it will be wierd him not working nights....he has done it for so long !


----------



## wickesy

I am going to start the weekend off by looking for the paper part of my driving licence, which isn't with our passports where I thought it was.  I know exactly when and why I last had it, I just don't know where I put it when I finished with it. 

Still my plan is to start with the last place I would look in because you always find things in the last place you look. 

EDIT: Never mind I've found it already - That was easier than I expected.  In that case I'm going to spend the weekend printing off menus for all the new restaurants we are going to be trying in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Claire L

Back to work tomorrow for another set of 6 days at work 

Claire


----------



## emily1982

Well im still off..... 

So today i sat in a deckchair in the garage and started to sort all my craft stuff to sell as i've decided to get rid of the whole lot....not sure how yet though 

Tomorrow i have to pop out in the morning and sunday think we're going out for lunch.


----------



## tony64

Off to pick DD up from Uni on Sunday for the Easter Holidays.


----------



## Lizzybear

Nat I wish your DH all the best, my bf's dad had to take a pay cut recently and the company's future is very uncertain.. I think the not knowing is the worst part sometimes 

Im going to the post office on Saturday morning then dropping by my dad's work (and mine) to do some filing then taking some pics for eBay and catching up on the housework and sewing. May have to brave the supermarket aswell as our freezer broke down last night and we've had to throw loads out  Sunday we're going out for a meal with my family here: http://www.onionring.co.uk/restaurants/restaurant_info.asp?RID=2832 to celebrate my sister getting into Bristol uni


----------



## mandymouse

Have a great weekend everyone 



Dimplenose said:


> I'm taking DS to visit Southampton Solent University tomorrow and going to look at the shops afterwards.  Maybe we'll bump into you.



I'll look out for you Libby.  I'll be propping up the bar in Frankie & Benny's at some stage


----------



## tennisfan

natalielongstaff said:


> Thanks Karen, they are stopping the night shift so its looking like he will have to transfer to days and lose his night shift premium and his supervisory role !



Sorry to hear this Natalie 

My plans for the the weekend are to revise for my exam on Monday, go to the cinema & do my washing, ironing & packing before I go away for the week again


----------



## mandymouse

TGI ... Friday

We have got a quiet weekend ahead of us.  We're meeting my mum and dad in Coventry for breakfast tomorrow, then Becky has got a couple of friends sleeping over tomorrow night (I think Paul & I will head to F&B's for a drinkypoo or two, just to get away from them)

As yet, we haven't got any plans for Mother's Day

So, what are your plans ?

Have a great Mother's Day weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are of to see Joh and celebrate her Birthday  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

Off for a long weekend in Oxfordshire as it's my birthday on Monday


----------



## emily1982

wow im actually doing something this weekend which is a first!!!

Tonight im going to hobble into Birmingham and have dinner in Cafe Rouge then off to see cirque du soleil.

Tomorrow maybe doing uni work then off to visit my nan

Sunday church then relax at home (we went out last sunday for mothers day).


----------



## wilma-bride

Can't believe the weekend is here yet again.  We are expecting the Longstaffs at some point this evening and will be having a few drinkies and a chinese takeaway.  Then, tomorrow, we are all going into Bath and to TGI Fridays for lunch.  Sunday, if the weather's goo, John and Gary will take the kids to the park while Nat and I cook Sunday dinner - hmmm, something wrong there I think isn't Sunday Mother's Day


----------



## Lizzybear

I'm off to my mum's tonight while my bf has a night of drunken debauchery with his best mate and while he's recovering tomorrow i'll be in job application hell  Sunday me and my family are going to my auntie's for a mothers day meal (I think there will be about 5 mothers in all ) I want to do some housework (well, not want but you know what I mean!!), sewing and eBay listing at some point too.


----------



## Tink2312

FLYING TO FLORIDA!!!!  
We're on the half one flight from Manchester tomorrow! Then hopefully - sun, fun and WDW for a whole 16 nights!  
We're planning on maybe Bahama Breeze or perhaps Raglan Rd. for Mother's day and probably a trip to se Davy Jones at the Flower Power Concert  

Have a great mother's day everyone


----------



## Pinky166

I'm soooooo very  jealous, have a fab trip Catherine.  

---

We are visiting my Mum tomorrow for lunch as they are out on Sunday.

Sunday I will be cooking a roast dinner, housework & ebay listing......and watching the Dancing on Ice final! Come on RAY!!!


----------



## CustardTart

I am_ very_ much looking forward to this weekend!!!    

Off to the gym at lunchtime for a PT session followed by a quick look around Warehouse as DD gave me her 25% off voucher that was in Grazia and I fancy something new to wear this weekend...     After that I'm having a manicure and my eyebrows shaped before getting ready for tonight's FND with my gorgeous DH at our fave Italian...  

Tomorrow I'm saying goodbye to my old reliable (and much loved  ) convertible before collecting the beautiful new car from the dealers and will probably spend much of the day learning how to use all the features..     

On Sunday, my delightful children are taking me out for lunch at a tapas bar - so bring on the sangria!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Happy Mothers Day to all you marvellous mums out there... *


----------



## CustardTart

Tink2312 said:


> FLYING TO FLORIDA!!!!



And it doesn't get any better than that!!! Have a great trip...


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tink2312 said:


> FLYING TO FLORIDA!!!!
> We're on the half one flight from Manchester tomorrow! Then hopefully - sun, fun and WDW for a whole 16 nights!
> We're planning on maybe Bahama Breeze or perhaps Raglan Rd. for Mother's day and probably a trip to se Davy Jones at the Flower Power Concert
> 
> Have a great mother's day everyone



  have a great time !!


----------



## CHEK

Tink2312 said:


> FLYING TO FLORIDA!!!!
> We're on the half one flight from Manchester tomorrow! Then hopefully - sun, fun and WDW for a whole 16 nights!
> We're planning on maybe Bahama Breeze or perhaps Raglan Rd. for Mother's day and probably a trip to se Davy Jones at the Flower Power Concert
> 
> Have a great mother's day everyone



Have a wonderful trip Catherine  

My DD's friend will be on the same flight as you


----------



## wideeyes

I am going out tonight and then spending all weekend studying.  

Have a great trip Catherine.


----------



## Haworthfamily

Digging a veg patch tomorrow! Gonna give it a go.
Sunday - off to Cardiff for Mothers day.


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for drinks & the cinema tonight, catching up with a friend tomorrow & on Sunday cooking my mum a meal & then studying

Have a great weekend & Mother's day


----------



## jjk

we are going to Pompey tomorrow and sunday im not sure yet

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## gemmybear83

I'm going shopping tomorrow day time, a leaving party tomorrow night and taking my mummy out for sunday lunch


----------



## Claire L

As Nathan and I have the weekend off going out for dinner tomorrow night with friends, just arranged today! Then Sunday off to see my Mum and then Nan (who is still in hospital  ) After that Nathan's Mum is coming round for dinner on Sunday.

Claire


----------



## darthtatty

Were going to watch the footie Leicester V colchester united  

no plans for sunday yet, just taking it easy


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's Friday again, so not long till the weekend now

We haven't got much planned for this weekend, though I am really looking forward to going to the Ricoh tomorrow for the EDF Energy Cup semi-finals (Gloucester v Ospreys & Cardiff v Northampton)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are gearing up for Ellie's birthday on Monday  im taking her into town tomorrow to have her nails done 

Tomorrow night me and dh are going to a party 

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## CustardTart

It's my pre-WDW weekend so I'll spend most of it packing and working out what last minute items we need to get on Monday!!!  I'm currently waiting for the man from the kennels to come and collect my girls for their hols (gonna miss them ) and then I'm off to the gym for a final workout... 

Have to pop to the car dealers tomorrow so the sales guy can remind me what everything does on my car - I have absolutely no idea about anything...  

Despite the chaos, I'm still hoping DH is going to take me for a FND tonight tho'...


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> It's my pre-WDW weekend so I'll spend most of it packing and working out what last minute items we need to get on Monday!!!  I'm currently waiting for the man from the kennels to come and collect my girls for their hols (gonna miss them ) and then I'm off to the gym for a final workout...
> 
> Have to pop to the car dealers tomorrow so the sales guy can remind me what everything does on my car - I have absolutely no idea about anything...
> 
> Despite the chaos, I'm still hoping DH is going to take me for a FND tonight tho'...



Oh i wish i was having that weekend


----------



## Bolanette87

Later today I'm off to the chocolate shop with my friend for a cuppa and a chat, then tomorrow I might be meeting a friend for ice cream, and then on Sunday gosh only knows! Lol! Nothing too exciting here!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## scottish mum

Our kids easter holidays start today so it is going to be like one big loooong weekend.

We're off to Inlaws, in blackpool, on wednesday and then down to Bristol for a wedding next weekend so I'm going to have to start packing and making sure I've got all our wedding clothes sorted.

DS 7 is meant to be having his 1st sleep over at a friends tomorrow night, but is having second thoughts.


----------



## emily1982

I've got quite abit of uni work to do, hence why im sat on the dis infront of the telly 

I want to finish my book, not up to much tomorrow and sunday going to my Dads for tea.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've got revision to do for my uni exams after easter so I'll be spending all weekend doing that  but I will be interspersing that with seeing my friends from home who I haven't seen since christmas tonight and tomorrow night so that should be great!!


----------



## Chilly

emily1982 said:


> I want to finish my book



Always top of my list!

I'm away this weekend, we've rented a big house in Sussex and about 12 of us are going, on Saturday night we are having a 70s disco.


----------



## darthtatty

we're off shopping at Milton keynes and for a yummy meal at TGI's
cant wait.xx

have a fab weekend everyone.xx


oh dont forget to change the clocks this weekend


----------



## natalielongstaff

darthtatty said:


> oh dont forget to change the clocks this weekend



 thanks for the reminder !


----------



## wideeyes

Tomorrow I am going for a consultation for corrective eye surgery, I am nervous that they are going to tell me I am not suitable and about the price.
Also taking DD to the Disney store to spend her pocket money and buy some new pins. Sunday I will be working on my dissertation.


----------



## natalielongstaff

wideeyes said:


> Tomorrow I am going for a consultation for corrective eye surgery, I am nervous that they are going to tell me I am not suitable and about the price.
> Also taking DD to the Disney store to spend her pocket money and buy some new pins. Sunday I will be working on my dissertation.



ive had that done, if you need any advice let me know x x


----------



## wideeyes

natalielongstaff said:


> ive had that done, if you need any advice let me know x x



Thank you.


----------



## Gaynor

We're going out for a meal a a restaurant called 'Rice' as this is at the Trafford Centre it would be rude not to do some shopping too 

 I'd also like to get in the garden and tidy it up but I think it's going to be too windy.


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & going to the cinema tonight.  Then I will be revising over the weekend as I have my final written exam for the training i'm doing.  I will also be packing for my last week of the course.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

SAT-me and the girls are off to the hairdressers,then having chip shop for dinner.Film,ice cream+popcorn once the girls have gone to bed.

SUN-Packing ,as we are off to WDW on Wednesday . Cooking a roast pork dinner+all the trimmings.

Have a great weekend everyone.x.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, not only is it nearly the weekend, but the kids are breaking up for the Easter holidays

So, just over two weeks without making up lunch boxes, washing uniforms or yelling at them to get up 

At the moment, we haven't got anything planned for the weekend, except for my yearly visit to the bookies tomorrow to put a bet on the Grand National, and a visit to F&B's for a couple of glasses of White Zinfandel tomorrow evening

So, what are you up to ? Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have no plans for saturday

On sunday we are taking part in the carnival princess fun day event 

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great weekend everybody

Our eldest DD Anna is 6 tomorrow (can't believe she's six - scary) she has her best friends party to go to in the morning which is when we're supposed to building the trampoline as a surprise for when she gets home but the weather isn't looking good.  My Mum is coming to stay and I'll be cooking a curry for all us us from Jamie's Ministry book  it's sooooo yummy and so easy 
Then on Sunday Anna has her party at the local tennis club - 38 children playing team games - wish me luck!


----------



## emily1982

Tonight I have a meeting to go to, tomorrow i want to do some college work and sunday im not sure yet. Monday we're hopefully going to the zoo....wooohooo!!!


----------



## joolz1910

Today is my wedding anniversary! Tomorrow the kids are going to the circus and then staying at the Grandparents' houses over night. It will be the first time in 3 years that we have had no kids overnight. We will be staying in and enjoying the silence.


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm excited as I get to pick up my new specs tomorrow, I love them! 

Then we're going to Manchester to do some window shopping and maybe call into the Disney store to check out the new pins. Oh - and I need to put my bet on for the National!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Easter .. so that means a nice long weekend off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what are you up to this Easter weekend ?

We haven't got much planned.  We're going to the Trafford Centre for some retail therapy tomorrow, and we're looking forward to some shopping, eating and a couple of drinkypoos

Other than that, we haven't got anything else planned

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're getting up to


----------



## saratogagirl

Happy Easter Everyone

We are off shortly to sunny Tenby (hopefully).  Ian is just about to pack the ice box, he says thats the most important bit...  I am hoping for some sun, some fish and chips, walks on the beach and relaxing time reading with vino.  I have also printed out a Disney Dining Guide, so we can sit and do some planning for New Year.  I will take lots of piccies and do a mini trippie of the weekend.  First we have the challenge of packing the tardis!!

Have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to x


----------



## snookhams

Off to Sheffield yet again - leaving around 10 ish for a full weekend of swimming but DS is full of cold so hopefully it will be good - wanted to have a go at breaking the English 17yr old 50m backstroke record - but not too sure now he is not feeling well.  Staying at the Hilton again - lets hope that they have some sheets this time and we can actually get to bed early for a 7 am start tomorrow!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

We don't have any firm plans just lots of treats for the kids, im working today so we are going to the soft play 

Tomorrow DD is helping run a charity bric a brac stall with her Nanna so im going to tidy up !

Sunday we are going to the cinema and then F&B's for lunch

Monday we are hoping to go to Conkers....weather permitting !

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Boss Hogg

saratogagirl said:


> Happy Easter Everyone
> 
> We are off shortly to sunny Tenby (hopefully).  Ian is just about to pack the ice box, he says thats the most important bit...  I am hoping for some sun, some fish and chips, walks on the beach and relaxing time reading with vino.  I have also printed out a Disney Dining Guide, so we can sit and do some planning for New Year.  I will take lots of piccies and do a mini trippie of the weekend.  First we have the challenge of packing the tardis!!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to x


Happy camping kids


----------



## Gaynor

Happy Easter everyone!

Our plans are not set it stone. Except for a meal at the in-laws on Sunday.
I'm taking youngest DD to see '17 again' at the cinema at some point.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Pinky166

Have a great time Jules & Ian, you deserve some time to relax. 


We haven't got many plans other than dinner at my parents later today. We can't go too far & leave the dogs at the moment as Bailey has a couple of stitches in the side of her face so we need to watch she doesn't scratch at them.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter.


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend.

Today, we are off to Matt and Debs' for a nice afternoon of food, chat and plenty of drinkies 

Tomorrow we may do something with Tony and Theresa, who are staying here tonight.

The rest of the weekend we plan to spend enjoying the last couple of our child-free days


----------



## poppie123

We are off to Stafford on Sunday morning and staying in a Travelodge overnight ready for Alton Towers on Monday


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have many plans as i'm doing a 12 hour shift tomorrow.  My sister & the children are coming over on Sunday for a family meal.

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

Not much planned as we're off to Brighton on Tuesday for a couple of nights so just stuff around the house before then apart from dinner on Easter Sunday at my parents' house which will be a turkey roast, yum! Just done a small supermarket shop today so we shouldn't have to til after next weekend


----------



## mandymouse

TGI Friday and nearly the weekend 

Have you got anything nice planned ?

I've been looking forward to this weekend, as we're going to see Pink tonight at the NIA in Brum, then tomorrow we're off to Twickenham for the EDF Final - Gloucester v Cardiff Blues (or the Matt v Sue match as I like to call it )

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## wilma-bride

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned, Mandy - enjoy 

For us, it's the dreaded 'back to school' weekend - picking the kids up tomorrow and then Sunday will be spent in a haze of ironing school clothes and getting everything ready for the Monday morning rush 

Hope you all have a great weekend, whatever you are doing


----------



## tony64

We are taking DD back to Uni on Saturday and I'm fishing an England eliminator on Sunday so wish me luck.

Hope the weather improves.


----------



## wilma-bride

tony64 said:


> We are taking DD back to Uni on Saturday and I'm fishing an England eliminator on Sunday so wish me luck.
> 
> Hope the weather improves.




Good luck Tony - according to the forecast this morning, the weather should be good at the weekend


----------



## shellbell

Good Luck Tony! 

DH and next door put our new fence in last night so i have been given the tedious job of painting 15 fence panels, hope its sunny! I'm sure i will be fininshing off Satuday with a nice chilled glass of Rose! If its nice on Sunday were going to have the in laws round and have a BBQ


----------



## natalielongstaff

Good luck Tony 

Im taking part in a wear your wedding dress day for charity on Sat and then its our nephews 4th birthday party on Sunday

Have a great weekend x x


----------



## Gaynor

I'm out tonight for an Italian with old college friends, it used to be 4 of us but one passed away last month she was only 41, so the 3 of us are going out to remember our friend. I'm sure we'll have fun but tinged with a little sadness.

Tomorrow me and dh are going out with friends to the Hard Rock Cafe in Manchester.

Sunday is going back to work/school/college madness


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gaynor said:


> I'm out tonight for an Italian with old college friends, it used to be 4 of us but one passed away last month she was only 41, so the 3 of us are going out to remember our friend. I'm sure we'll have fun but tinged with a little sadness.



 i hope you manage to have fun and honour your friend x


----------



## Lizzybear

Just got back from Brighton last night which was awesome but it does mean i'm skint so not much to speak of this weekend, probably eBay listing to help me get back on track with saving for October


----------



## jjk

we are off to the footie tomorrow ( Nat, enjoy celebrating promotion tomorrow) the result of this game will dictate the rest of our weekend  win great, loose and 

Sunday have to get everyone ready for return to school etc .

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Haworthfamily

I'm off to the theatre tonight to see some of my friends in 'Chess' 

Saturday and Sunday just sorting out the house, DH is working Mexico until Tuesday so just me and the kids.

x


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> ( Nat, enjoy celebrating promotion tomorrow)



Fingers crossed


----------



## emily1982

Finishing an assignment then on monday im finally going back to work, after 13 wks off!!!!


----------



## tennisfan

I'm taking my aunt to a hospital appointment in London, then this evening i'm going to dinner round my cousins house.

Tomorrow I will be ironing & watching the footie

Have a great weekend


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've just arrived back at uni so my weekend will be spent sorting out my room, unpacking and then hitting the library to revise. My parents go home tomorrow so I'll go for dinner with them at some point too!


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend 

Have you got anything nice planned ?

Hubby & I are off down to Cardiff to see our 'New Year's Eve drinking buddies', Jules & Ian, and we're hoping to be joined by Sue if she's feeling better.  We're stopping at the Future's Inn (where the Dis Girly Meet stayed last year), and our plan of action is for lunch at the Hard Rock Cafe including lots of cocktails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 then dinner down at Cardiff Bay tomorrow night

We're staying for breakfast, then we'll spend the rest of Sunday recovering

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## saratogagirl

Thank Crunchie its Friday...

Its going to be a very boozy day tomorrow with Mandy and Paul, fingers crossed we get some nice weather, so we can sit outside some of the bars.  Can't wait to get my hands on a few rita's.

Mand, whats all this talk of recovering on Sunday, if its anything like New Year, I will still be recovering on Tuesday!!


----------



## mandymouse

saratogagirl said:


> Mand, whats all this talk of recovering on Sunday, if its anything like New Year, I will still be recovering on Tuesday!!



LOL, I'm hoping that as we're having a few meals inbetween (instead of 8 hours of solid drinking - like we did in Epcot), that we might not feel quite so bad


----------



## natalielongstaff

saratogagirl said:


> Thank Crunchie its Friday...
> 
> Its going to be a very boozy day tomorrow with Mandy and Paul, fingers crossed we get some nice weather, so we can sit outside some of the bars.  Can't wait to get my hands on a few rita's.
> 
> Mand, whats all this talk of recovering on Sunday, if its anything like New Year, I will still be recovering on Tuesday!!





mandymouse said:


> LOL, I'm hoping that as we're having a few meals inbetween (instead of 8 hours of solid drinking - like we did in Epcot), that we might not feel quite so bad



 that sounds Lovely, have fun x

Im off to birmingham for a hen weekend


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> that sounds Lovely, have fun x
> 
> Im off to birmingham for a hen weekend



We will, thanks Nat

Is this the cheerleading course hen weekend you're going on Nat ? If so, don't forget we want to see pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hope you have a fab time too


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Is this the cheerleading course hen weekend you're going on Nat ? If so, don't forget we want to see pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hope you have a fab time too



 yes it is ! im sure there will be lots of piccies.


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> yes it is ! im sure there will be lots of piccies.



Great, I can't wait to see them


----------



## Snowy-girls

Unfortunatley plans may have to be changed for us,as Emily has severe tonsilitis .We had to rush her to the walk in centre last night with a 38.3 deg temperature ,she was buring up+was very distressed .
Saturday- we was supposed to be going ito town to get some pressies for my Grandad's 70th on Monday.
Sunday-We was taking my Grandad+Nan out for a meal to celebrate his birthday.
But with poor Emily i can't see any of it happening now.

I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley plans may have to be changed for us,as Emily has severe tonsilitis .We had to rush her to the walk in centre last night with a 38.3 deg temperature ,she was buring up+was very distressed .
> Saturday- we was supposed to be going ito town to get some pressies for my Grandad's 70th on Monday.
> Sunday-We was taking my Grandad+Nan out for a meal to celebrate his birthday.
> But with poor Emily i can't see any of it happening now.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



 oh poor Emily, i hope she feels better soon x x


----------



## jjk

Mandy and Nat hope you both enjoy your fun weekends 

Michelle hope emily gets better soon 

We have a quiet weekend this weekend as Sultana sports have moved our game with newcastle to Monday evening 

Sunday is MIl birthday so we are going out for a meal 


have lovely weekends everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> We have a quiet weekend this weekend as Sultana sports have moved our game with newcastle to Monday evening



I hope you get a good result !!

Shame about southampton getting relegated


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> I hope you get a good result !!
> 
> Shame about southampton getting relegated




serves them right for trying to bend the rules!!!
the only Problem is my Hubbys Boss is a southampton fan


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> serves them right for trying to bend the rules!!!
> the only Problem is my Hubbys Boss is a southampton fan



indeed !

i bet thats fun at work


----------



## mandymouse

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley plans may have to be changed for us,as Emily has severe tonsilitis .We had to rush her to the walk in centre last night with a 38.3 deg temperature ,she was buring up+was very distressed .
> Saturday- we was supposed to be going ito town to get some pressies for my Grandad's 70th on Monday.
> Sunday-We was taking my Grandad+Nan out for a meal to celebrate his birthday.
> But with poor Emily i can't see any of it happening now.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Aww bless her.  I hope she's feeling better soon Michelle 



jjk said:


> Mandy and Nat hope you both enjoy your fun weekends
> 
> Michelle hope emily gets better soon
> 
> We have a quiet weekend this weekend as Sultana sports have moved our game with newcastle to Monday evening
> 
> Sunday is MIl birthday so we are going out for a meal
> 
> have lovely weekends everyone



Sultana Sports 

Thanks Rachel, I hope you have a great weekend too


----------



## Pinky166

Mandy & Jules I hope you have a great weekend.....Jules please try not to get lost this time.   Mandy perhaps you should make a "please return to..." tag to put around her neck. 

Nat your hen party weekend sounds fab. Have a great time.

Michelle - I hope Emily is feeling better soon, I fully sympathise as I used to suffer terribly when I was young (pretty much 7-10 days every month, I had it  ) & eventually had to have my tonsils & adenoids removed. 
At least it is now & not whilst you were away. 

----

We don't have any plans for tomorrow but on Sunday we are going to our friends for a BBQ (hopefully...depending on the weather) if not then we will go out for dinner. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mandymouse

Pinky166 said:


> Mandy & Jules I hope you have a great weekend.....Jules please try not to get lost this time.   Mandy perhaps you should make a "please return to..." tag to put around her neck.
> 
> We don't have any plans for tomorrow but on Sunday we are going to our friends for a BBQ (hopefully...depending on the weather) if not then we will go out for dinner.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.



LOL, thanks Claire, that's a good idea 

Enjoy your BBQ, and I hope the weather stays nice for you


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I think my weekend will just be spent very much like the last 2 weeks, with my nose in my books revising and panicking about my exams!! (I've even had no time to Dis!!) Although Sunday my friend and I are going to Edinburgh so that should be quite good and very welcome relief from revision!!!

Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## saratogagirl

Pinky166 said:


> Mandy & Jules I hope you have a great weekend.....Jules please try not to get lost this time.   Mandy perhaps you should make a "please return to..." tag to put around her neck.
> 
> Nat your hen party weekend sounds fab. Have a great time.
> 
> Michelle - I hope Emily is feeling better soon, I fully sympathise as I used to suffer terribly when I was young (pretty much 7-10 days every month, I had it  ) & eventually had to have my tonsils & adenoids removed.
> At least it is now & not whilst you were away.
> 
> ----
> 
> We don't have any plans for tomorrow but on Sunday we are going to our friends for a BBQ (hopefully...depending on the weather) if not then we will go out for dinner.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.



How very bold Mand, get working on that sign girl 

Nat have a fab time at the hen do, I look forward to seeing the piccies.

Michelle, I hope Emily feels better soon, its an awful thing.

Everyone, have a great weekend whatever you are up too.  I am started to get really excited for our day tomorrow, see you in the morning Mand xx


----------



## mandymouse

saratogagirl said:


> I am started to get really excited for our day tomorrow, see you in the morning Mand xx



See you tomorrow hun ~ watch out Cardiff, here we come !!!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

saratogagirl said:


> Nat have a fab time at the hen do, I look forward to seeing the piccies.



Thanks  there will be lots of piccies x


----------



## wickesy

Snowy-girls said:


> Unfortunatley plans may have to be changed for us,as Emily has severe tonsilitis .We had to rush her to the walk in centre last night with a 38.3 deg temperature ,she was buring up+was very distressed .
> Saturday- we was supposed to be going ito town to get some pressies for my Grandad's 70th on Monday.
> Sunday-We was taking my Grandad+Nan out for a meal to celebrate his birthday.
> But with poor Emily i can't see any of it happening now.
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.



Hope Emily feels better soon Michelle. 

Nothing special planned for this weekend, just more planning for our July trip.


----------



## jns

Heading to Dublin  with the boys shopping or sight seeing 
then picking DH up from airport 
we are staying up the night
DM is heading to the USA NYC and a week in Florida too lucky her 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## jjpenguin

Hope everyone has a great weekend and fantastic weather.

I'm spending tomorrow recovering from a 3 day conference with a very late & boozy night last night. 
Sunday we're going to the Elf Fantasy Fair at a local castle. No idea what to expect but it should be fun.


----------



## Gaynor

Sounds like a fun weekend for everyone. Mine will be a quiet one with a little retail therapy thrown in


----------



## Strommie

I am going to Liverpool tomorrow for a shopping trip. Hope the weather is nice


----------



## Snowy-girls

Just a quick 'thank you' to everyone's 'wishes' for my Emily .x.


----------



## tennisfan

Might do a bit of retail therapy as it was payday yesterday I have said I want to treat myself as I passed my training but have yet to find something I like

Have a great weekend everyone & i hope Emily feels better soon Michelle


----------



## Deedee

We are bathroom hunting new suite and tiles. Its a good job my doctor said do plenty of walking with my back just hope DH is up to it


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm excited because I'm going to watch Pink tonight at the M.E.N. Arena  I'm hoping it'll be a good night! 

Tomorrow, it'll be a lazy one for me - F1's on, so I'll kick back and hopefully watch Hamilton do well!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's a Bank Holiday Weekend !! 

Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend and the extra day off work ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment.  I'm hoping hubby will take me to either Meadowhall or the Merryhill Shopping Centre, but that's about it

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tomorrow Matthew is going to cub camp and Ellie and 5 of her friends are going to see Hannah Montanna the movie

Sunday we are going out for a meal with John's family

Monday me the kids and my mum are going to Highcross to do some shopping

Enjoy the long weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

we have football Tommorow , sunday we are going into Reading to do some shopping and Monday we are not sure of yet


Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Goofyish

We are having a new stair and landing carpet fitted on Saturday so ben busy decorating. Got today off to finish the final bit of painting 

If the weather is nice we will be working on the garden. I've already built and planted one raised veg. bed and have a nother one to build which will be a smaller one for herbs and small veg. like radish


----------



## Jets fan

Going to visit my parents in Hope Cove, Devon. Love the journey there but hate the journey home as the motorways are always terrible on a public holiday.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Today I'm seeing the Hannah Montana movie with my best friends then going to Edinburgh later tonight with my family for the bank holiday weekend coz my dad's doing the Great Edinburgh run on Sunday (after doing the marathon last sunday!!) Should be good!


----------



## Gaynor

It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so hubby will be taking me shopping 
(he doesn't know this yet) then for a meal.
Monday we're having family around for a barbeque, fingers crossed for nice weather.


Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to meet up with one of uni friends tomorrow for lunch to have a girlie bonding session as she has just split up with her boyfriend, then were off to Whitby for a week - fingers crossed the weather is nice!


----------



## snookhams

off to Crystal Palace internation sports centre - if it has finally re-opened after asbestos was found in roof, for DS to compete in the regional events to be the best swimmer in London, and maybe National qualifying time no. 10 - if I am spending a week in Sheffield in the summer it might as well be worth going all that way.

Monday - a very relaxing day - except for training 8 - 10 AM


----------



## Lizzybear

Probably visit my family one day and while we're there buy a box of Krispy Kremes from the new store at Cheshire Oaks as they live 15 minutes away..!


----------



## tennisfan

Going to do a bit of shopping today.  Doing a bootfair with my sister tomorrow, providing it doesn't rain & having a relaxing day on Monday.


----------



## Minniespal

DH is away on a last minute freebie trip to Vegas to see the Hatton fight.  I've spent the day chillin, online shopping and Dising.  Relaxing day tomorrow then working on Monday.


----------



## mandymouse

Ooops, I forgot to say ..

It's the Weekend !!!!!!!

Have you got anything nice planned for this weekend ?

We've got a quiet one ahead, I think the highlight will be going for a Chinese meal tonight

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## jjk

we are going to Blackburn today to watch the Pompey match, tomorrow we are going down to portsmouth and will be having a meal at the gunwarf for my birthday 

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm going to Tony Romas to meet a few people!!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dimplenose said:


> I'm going to Tony Romas to meet a few people!!!!



 and me !!!


----------



## emily1982

This morning i'm going to the Gym for my induction session then tomorrow i'm in a show at church.


----------



## maleficent_man

Getting ready for the Old Firm Game.......and the rest of the weekend will depend on the outcome of that!!


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema & maybe out to dinner this evening.  Tomorrow will just be a day of relaxing


----------



## Lizzybear

Quite a productive day today! Post office, work, supermarket (hate going on a Saturday but no choice as I have a longer than usual commute for the time being) and finishing the mammoth task of sorting out my office/sewing/storage room as the bf put together some shelves for me. So much better now that everything is nice and organised rather than just in boxes upon boxes, hoping now that everything is accessible i'll be more productive with my sewing and scrapbooking  Tomorrow will probably be housework and chillout time, early start on Monday


----------



## mandymouse

Wow, this week has flown by .. and once again it's ..

FRIDAY !!!!

We haven't got alot planned for this weekend, but tonight hubby and I are going to see The Specials at the Ricoh.  We're really looking forward to it, and it should be a great night with The Specials playing in their home town 






Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pinky166

Have a great time Mandy. 

My brother in law is coming to stay with us, he + Lee (DH) will be going to the cinema tomorrow to watch Wolverine or Star Trek. 

Other than that one of our dogs (Bailey) is having an operation today so we will be keeping it fairly quite at home so she can recover.

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## mandymouse

Aww, I hope Bailey is OK Claire


----------



## A Small World

Lots of house work to do and lots of holiday preparation as Im going to France on Bank Holiday for 2 weeks in a mobile home (not DLP though this time). 
DS and his girlfriend are coming home next weekend as its his birthday so I wont have much time then so need to get it all sorted this weekend.

At least its a change from work though


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a great time tonight Mandy 

The highlight of my weekend will be a visit to a spa tomorrow  sunday we are planning a day out with the kids...possibly to Conkers

Have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## jackieleanne

Oh I want to go to the Spa. 

Well I got a party to go to Saturday night and then on Sunday I have my race for life, so really hope the rain stops. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> Wow, this week has flown by .. and once again it's ..
> 
> FRIDAY !!!!
> 
> We haven't got alot planned for this weekend, but tonight hubby and I are going to see The Specials at the Ricoh.  We're really looking forward to it, and it should be a great night with The Specials playing in their home town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



Have a great time Mandy.  Take some pics of you in your "specials" outfit



Pinky166 said:


> Have a great time Mandy.
> 
> My brother in law is coming to stay with us, he + Lee (DH) will be going to the cinema tomorrow to watch Wolverine or Star Trek.
> 
> Other than that one of our dogs (Bailey) is having an operation today so we will be keeping it fairly quite at home so she can recover.
> 
> Hope you all have a good one.



Big  to Bailey.  Hope it goes well and she recovers.
Enjoy the cinema too




A Small World said:


> Lots of house work to do and lots of holiday preparation as Im going to France on Bank Holiday for 2 weeks in a mobile home (not DLP though this time).
> DS and his girlfriend are coming home next weekend as its his birthday so I wont have much time then so need to get it all sorted this weekend.
> 
> At least its a change from work though



Lucky you!  Enjoy your holiday prep We go to DLRP Sunday week and we are away this weekend  who's idea was that 



natalielongstaff said:


> The highlight of my weekend will be a visit to a spa tomorrow  sunday we are planning a day out with the kids...possibly to Conkers
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone xx



Have a great pampering Spa Saturday, Nat

We are off to my Mum's for the weekend as it's her birthday.  Our plan is to go for a nice meal in a lovely Belgian restaurant in Eastbourne.  Weather forecast isn't looking good though 

Have a great weekend whatever youre up to


----------



## fuse04

It isnlt often I have anything off inetrest to post about the weekends however on this occasion

*We are off to WDW for three weeks *


----------



## natalielongstaff

fuse04 said:


> It isnlt often I have anything off inetrest to post about the weekends however on this occasion
> 
> *We are off to WDW for three weeks *



 oh i wish i was posting that comment !


----------



## fuse04

natalielongstaff said:


> oh i wish i was posting that comment !



Its come round so quick, I remember counting down from 100 days to about 40, and tomorrow we head for the airport for a sunday flight. I don't know if I have planned so well that I haven't got anything to worry about or whther I have planned so badly I have forgotten everyting


----------



## hotfudgesundae

Its DHs birthday on Sunday so we are off to Portinscale near Keswick in the Lake District tomorrow for the weekend. Hope the weather improves we have had lovely weather this week but this morning it was so dark and dreary here and now its raining.   According to the weather reports its going to be miserable everywhere this weekend. Well at least someone else will be making my meals this weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Going to my cousins birthday party tonight. Tomorrow might go to the cinema in the evening & Sunday will be relaxing.


Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Tammy Stringer

Hope you have fun Mandy.  Must admit I wasn't too fussed on The Specials first time round but they are at Glastonbury so I may well give them a go live as I am sure it will be a great laugh.  Let me know how it goes.

I am waiting for Kev to get back from China and then tomorrow we are both off to Cardiff for the night and going to see Counting Crows in concert - which should be brilliant

Tam


----------



## Goofyish

We are going to an 80's Family Disco that my DW has organized to raise funds for her two Brownie units. 

DW is going in 80's disco gear and I'm going in what I wore in the 80's - jeans and a shirt 

There is a raffle too with prizes being donated from local shops and businesses including a very nice digger model from Caterpillar that I have my eye on  

Saturday afternoon I'm having new digital hearing aids so I'm excited about that


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday, it's half term and it's a Bank Holiday too 

What have you got planned for the weekend/Bank Holiday Monday/half term ?

I haven't got any plans for the week, but tomorrow hubby and I are going to Birmingham for a nice meal and a drinkypoo or 2

Not sure what we're doing on Monday, but no doubt we'll pop to a shopping centre somewhere

Have a great Bank Holiday weekend everyone, and I hope the weather is nice for you too


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you have a great weekend all!!! 

We are off to the shops tomorrow ~ clothes shopping for hubby. 

Then Sunday & Monday we will be car shopping for hubby!


----------



## natalielongstaff

ELLIE IS GOING TO A PHOTOSHOOT PARTY TOMORROW AND THEN SUNDAY WE ARE OFF TO BIRMINGHAM 

WE HAVE NO PLANS FOR MONDAY YET


----------



## Tammy Stringer

This weekend we will mostly be in Walt Disney World 

Need I say more!!

Tammy


----------



## jjk

we are having new sofas delivered tomorrow, sunday we will probably go watch Pompey v Wigan.

  Monday we will go to Pompey for Kanu's charity match and a barbeque on the common.

hope you all have a great weekekend


----------



## snookhams

Off to sunny Sheffield again for swimming!!!  Leaving Essex around 12 noon and stopping at mansfield for a spot of retail therapy on the way - whilst DS boosts the profits of the food court, his coach told him this week he should eat at least 3,500 calories a day   Bank holiday will be spent sleeping to recover from the drive and the swim


----------



## Trilli-magic

Have a great long weekend all you you 

My DH is coming home tomorrow after two weeks being away for work!! So we will just chill, if it's nice we might go somewhere Sunday


----------



## Gaynor

For the 2nd time this month we are attempting a barbeque, hope it's not going to be an indoor one again.
I've got 2 weeks off school and my dd's only 1 so I've got the second week to myself


----------



## CustardTart

The weekend starts here!!!  Well, sort of... 
Got the gym later - _cannot wait_ as it's been 10 days since I was put through my paces!!! 

Tonight I have a FND with DH at our fave local Italian - delicious food, delicious wine and great company... 

Tomorrow we're meeting with our builder to discuss potential start dates for phase one of our HUGE renovation project - sort of scared and excited all at the same time... 

Sunday is the last footie weekend of the season  and DH and DS are off to Birmingham to watch Villa. I'll be staying home to hit the books for the last push of revising but will be eagerly watching _all_ the televised games - it's Survival Sunday after all!!! 

And I'm hoping we'll have a family Bank Holiday BBQ on Monday... 

Whatever you all are up to, have a fantastic Bank Holiday weekend and half-term...


----------



## Minniespal

DH is away on business, so I'm having some me time

Tonight I'm going out for dinner with a friend.  Tomorrow I'm going to stock up with goodies from M&S.  Saturday, Sunday and Monday will consist of eating, dising and reading

Have a brillant time whatever you are all doing.


----------



## Goofyish

Probably pottering around the garden


----------



## Lizzybear

I'm in work tomorrow morning then probably potter around the house before braving the supermarket (not looking forward to this but it has to be done ) Sunday i'm braving Liverpool city centre as I want to return some stuff, gonna be a quick in and out I think  Monday is my mum's birthday so after I take the bf to work i'm going over there and I imagine we'll have a family meal out or maybe a takeaway. I'm taking her for afternoon tea at the Grosvenor in Chester for her birthday present at a slightly later date.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've got an exam at 9:30 tomorrow that I am petrified about!! After my exam is over I'll come home and just chill! My next (and last!) exam isn't until thursday so I don't plan on doing alot over the weekend apart from sleeping and trying to relax again, I've become so tense due to these exams!!


----------



## tennisfan

My sister is meant to be coming over tomorrow.  Sunday will be a day relaxing & catching up on the washing & ironing.  Monday I start my C1 driving course, if I pass this to enable me to do my 3 week emergency driving course with the ambulance service.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a nice time in Birmingham, Mandy.

Good luck with the clothes shopping Claire

Good luck with the revising, Karen.  

Good luck with the driving Nikki.

Good luck to all of those having a BBQ, and wasn't there somebody going to WDW  Have a great time

We're off to Disneyland Paris on Sunday until the following Saturday, our friends are also there for our first three day so we'll be meeting up with them

Just in the middle of packing and printing docs as we have a hectic day tomorrow

Have a lovely BH weekend and half term


----------



## Snowy-girls

Today,i have planted my hanging baskets,hubby is now cutting the grass,girls are on the swings and i am dis-ing in the garden in the glorious sunshine .Hubby has a 2hr driving lesson at 4pm,then a fajita dinner when he gets home+Wii night for the 4 of us.

Sunday-Hubby has a 2hr driving lesson,then we will have lunch and then go to the park for a couple of hours.Home to do a mini BBQ for the 4 of us,then we will settle down to watch Night At The Museum on the telly with popcorn+chocolate with the girls .

Bank Hol Monday-Off to the cinema to see Night At The Museum 2,then Pizza Hut after for dinner .

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and half term .x.


----------



## tony64

Just off to a BBQ at johs'


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Just off to a BBQ at johs'



So was I as it turned out


----------



## hotfudgesundae

We are off to Halfords this morning to buy 4 inner tubes for our cycles DH decided to put more air in the tyres yesterday so we could go out. I was in the back garden and heard a huge bang. 
I half expected to find him lying on the garage floor. His front wheel inner tube had exploded, he was fine. Tried my cycle and the back tyre just leaked air from the valve, so we have decided to buy all new tubes, you never know when the others will go.  Good job its 3 for 2 this week.


----------



## mandymouse

Wow ! It's Friday again, I can't believe half term is nearly over 

Have you got any plans for the weekend ?

We haven't got any plans, but I am hoping to spend every day in the garden chillaxing on a lounger and enjoying this lovely weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## gemmybear83

We have some rather dull odd jobs to do on Saturday day - fortunetly they all involve being in the garden   Saturday night me and DF are going out for a meal and cocktails to celebrate the end of his uni course   Sunday DF's parents are coming to stay so we need to quickly tidy the house and might head off to a national trust property for the afternoon to amuse them!


----------



## natalielongstaff

my plans sound much the same as yours Mandy


----------



## jackieleanne

Well tomorrow morning we have to go to see our mortgage adviser but then have the rest of the day free so hopefully this can be spent on our work out in the country or in the garden. Sunday I have to revise and also going to a wedding fayre. I will probably do revision out in the garden though.


----------



## Pinky166

We are off to pick up hubby's new car tomorrow morning. Then when we get back we will be having a few beers & watching the FA cup final (come on Chelsea!!!) & have a BBQ after. Sunday will be spent ironing & packing for hubby, he is off to Turkey on Tuesday with the lads for a week of golf & beer. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Gaynor

Can't believe it's Friday already.
My DH has gone away sailing for the weekend. 
Today I'm taking youngest DD to Manchester for retail therapy. I am then going to have a lazy weekend in the garden doing as little cooking/cleaning as I can get away with  
I'm so looking forward to it!

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

Having a 'stay-at-home-in-my-play-clothes' day today!!! Will do my cleaning, laundry and other chores during the day plus sort out what I need for Dubai... 

Tomorrow it's youngest DS's sixteenth birthday and I really cannot believe it!!!  On one hand, he's a fab young man and has been for a while but in my heart he'll always be my baby and I suppose I'm shocked at how long ago that really was sooo I'm feeling kinda happy/sad...   BUT despite all that we have gifts, cards, decorations and cake plus we're all out to dinner in the evening so should be a great day... 

Sunday is all about getting DS ready to go back to school plus DH and myself preparing to go to Dubai - busy, busy, busy...


----------



## Dimplenose

My mum's coming to stay for the weekend.  

I've just done a rush shopping trip to Tesco (should've gone yesterday afternoon but couldn't get off the drive as the road was being resurfaced (8 vehicles and about a dozen men) the road is nasty and gritty now with a KFC wrapper embedded in the gravel!).

Might go up to London tomorrow - visit a museum or go shopping (or both).


----------



## jjk

we are going to watch our nephew in a footie tournament in the morning, then watching the FA cup (cant belive its been a year already )

sunday we will be relaxing in the garden


hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## CustardTart

AAAAARGH!!! 

I only completely missed out _the_ most important task of the weekend!!!! 

Gotta get up at 5am on Saturday morning to make the Palo brunch/dinner reservations for our DCL cruise in September!!! How could I have forgotten that??????????   

Have a great weekend, everyone!!!


----------



## Trilli-magic

I have a nice long weekend coming up  not back to work till Wednesday 
We are going to get the pool out and sunday go for a bike ride but nothing special.


----------



## emily1982

I'm meant to be doing uni work at the moment...yeh right!

Tomorrow morning im going to view a flat that im thinking about renting....so scarey moving out for the first time!

Sunday- not sure yet


----------



## nobodies36

Since it it so nice, I think I might pop down to my caravan for the weekend.


----------



## mandymouse

CustardTart said:


> AAAAARGH!!!
> 
> I only completely missed out _the_ most important task of the weekend!!!!
> 
> Gotta get up at 5am on Saturday morning to make the Palo brunch/dinner reservations for our DCL cruise in September!!! How could I have forgotten that??????????
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!!!



Nice one Karen, it's the only time I like to be up at 4.45am - I hope you are able to book both of them

It sounds like everyone has a nice weekend planned - have fun


----------



## Chilly

CustardTart said:


> AAAAARGH!!!
> 
> I only completely missed out _the_ most important task of the weekend!!!!
> 
> Gotta get up at 5am on Saturday morning to make the Palo brunch/dinner reservations for our DCL cruise in September!!! How could I have forgotten that??????????
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!!!



Question! So can you book cruise things from midnight USA time therefore 5am are time? I hadn't thought about that!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Looks like I'm spending my weekend dying on the sofa 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

I've got the whole weekend off work and we are having a family party tomorrow night for our eldests 16th birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON.  On Sunday we are off to Pizza Hut for lunch (his choice).  Bliss and the sun is shining. Hurray!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> Nice one Karen, it's the only time I like to be up at 4.45am - I hope you are able to book both of them...


Thanks Mandy - at least we can go back to bed when it's done... 



Chilly said:


> Question! So can you book cruise things from midnight USA time therefore 5am are time? I hadn't thought about that!


Yes indeed, Claire... What fun!!! 



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Looks like I'm spending my weekend dying on the sofa





Lizzy Lemon said:


> I've got the whole weekend off work and we are having a family party tomorrow night for our eldests 16th birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON.  On Sunday we are off to Pizza Hut for lunch (his choice).  Bliss and the sun is shining. Hurray!!!!


Happy birthday to your son - hope he has a great day!  It's my youngest's 16th tomorrow - I don't know where the time goes...


----------



## tennisfan

Got my 3 year old niece staying with us for the next couple of nights whilst her mum decorates her bedroom.  Tomorrow were going to the park & then i'm meeting up with a friend to celebrate me passing my C1 driving test.  Sunday will be a relaxing day after taking my niece home before going back to work on Monday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat--Hubby has 2hr driving lesson,then off for a Mexican Birthday Lunch for him-as he turns 31 on Tuesday.Once home time to get the HUGE pool out+spend the rest of the day in the garden.Pizza takeaway before settling down to watch BGT Final.

Sun--Hopefully in the garden for most of the day before Dd8 goes to a photoshoot birthday party.

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your up to .x.


----------



## Claire L

For the weekend I am sorting out my clothes from having been away from home for about 7 nights over the past 12 days. Nathan is at work so will be heading off to see Nan on Saturday, who has been in a nursing home the past 6 weeks, then Sunday going to see Mum and Aunt who are in the process of selling Nan's house  
Then I have three days at work next week, a long weekend off then two days back at work before preparing to head off to Washington DC 

Claire


----------



## Lizzybear

Yay, so ready for this weekend as i've been working late shifts which always tire me more than earlies even though though I get to sleep longer 
Off to Ikea in a bit (it's open til midnight so we're gonna pick up some lamps and have dinner there, bit of an impulse thing I must admit..! )
Anyway, Saturday: Post office, work at my dad's in the morning then do some housework and chill at home.. Hope the weather stays nice so I can have a read sitting in the yard 
Sunday i'm taking my mummy and sister to afternoon tea at the Grosvenor in Chester (mum's birthday present, what else do you get the lady who has everything? )


----------



## Danauk

This morning I have spent planning my next 7 week topic at school based on castles, but I have finished that now and it is all ready to teach! This afternoon we are going over to our best friends for a BBQ, then tomorrow we are going to Warwick Castle for the day (I am taking my class there in a few weeks time so I want to go again beforehand to plan what we will do when we are there.)


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's nearly the weekend 

.. and where has this week gone ? It has flown by

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? are you doing anything nice ?

We're going to see Britney Spears at the O2 Arena tomorrow night, and I can't wait, it should be quite a show

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have fun Mandy 

We have no firm plans for the weekend, just to chill out


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great time Mandy

Apart from another childrens party to attend, we have no plans.  We want to start negotiations with the builder this week, so a fine tooth comb through the extension quote and setting our bugdet (and his) will be mine and DH's exciting task for the weekend  

Have fun whatever you're up to this weekend


----------



## tennisfan

Today i'm catching up on my washing & ironing seeing as i'm not at work.  Tomorrow i'm going shopping for my holiday & Sunday will be relaxing before going back to work Monday.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

Saturday Kieran has a footie tournament in the afternoon, no plans for sunday

hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Pinky166

I am home alone still.  

I will be doing lots of holiday planning now the Sept hours are out and popping over to my mum & dads tomorrow afternoon as mum is going to cook me some dinner.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Today---off to hubby's brother+sister in law for lunch.

Sunday--hubby putting a shelf up in the bathroom,ironing+cooking dinner.

Have fun everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

I am soo productive today! Already been to the post office and Tesco's to return some clothes (and buy more  They have some really nice things at the moment, would recommend it to any of you ladies want some reasonably priced summer clothes... If indeed we get any more summer! ) and now i'm in work til early afternoon (working VERY hard of course!) Got sewing to do this afternoon and tonight the bf is in work so i'm taking my sister to dinner at TGI Fridays  Tomorrow will probably be more sewing and some housework and eBay listing, been on lates this past week which means i'm never as productive after work and my to-do list has really fallen by the wayside


----------



## craigs bride

going shopping to buy my mum her b'day pressie today then sunday my parents are round for my mum's b'day dinner ..


----------



## gemmybear83

Today were going into Newcastle to do a bit of shopping, early night tonight and then an early train to London tomorrow, were going to see Britney Spears tomorrow night and Wicked on Monday  before coming back up to Newcastle on Tuesday


----------



## ariel75

I'm about to cut my fringe Jacks friend is making his first communion so going to that later then tomorrow i'm counting the votes for the election. So tomorrow will be a chill out day


----------



## mandymouse

TGI ... FRIDAY !!!

What are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment   Hopefully hubby & I will pop to F&B's for a glass of wine tonight ~ but that's about it

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have the school summer fayre tomorrow then im going to leicester on a hen night 

i will be recovering on sunday !!

Have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## Lizzybear

Work and post office tomorrow morning and it's my sister's 20th birthday so i'll probably go over to visit, no plans for Sunday but there's a mountain of laundry with my name on it!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lizzybear said:


> there's a mountain of laundry with my name on it!



i have one of those as well !!


----------



## CustardTart

Main plans are moving my DD, Sophie and her partner Joe back into their house now that they've had all the building work done!  I'm so excited for them - they've got a completely different open plan layout downstairs plus a new kitchen, bathroom, flooring and windows... It's been rather cramped here - we went from having 3 plus a part timer living here to 6 BUT I am really going to miss them...   

Have a great weekend, everyone...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tonight--Writing up day 2 of my wdw hol .

Sat--Hubby has a 2hr driving lesson,Dd8 has another party to go to(she has a better social life than me )This time a Limo party,then onto TGI Friday's for dinner-then sleeping over at said birthday girls house.

Sun-off to Hubby's brothers house for his 13th birthday party.Cutting the grass,weeding,ironing.

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Pinky166

Not much on this weekend as hubby is working Saturday so that he can have Tuesday off to take me out for the day (my birthday). 

I am sure we will just be chilling on Sunday as he has been away for over a week and needs to catch up on sleep. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Jets fan

Putting a wardrobe together. It took us 5 hours to buy and will probably take 2 days to put together - all in the name of saving money!

Hope your weekends are more fun than mine!

Tina


----------



## strawberry blonde

[Saturday

Stuck in waiting for engineer to come and upgrade my broadband.  Tried to do it online in the week, website said to phone, 1hr later and various departments later, was told broadband would be upgraded within 24hrs.  
No broadband at all next morning.  50 mins on phone again to be told your set top box can't accomodate the free upgrade, an engineer will be with you Sat between 1-6 to give you a modem.
We then had to wait 6hrs to restore our original broadband.

Sunday

Pick son up off Isle of Wight ferry after music festival, friends 40th and her son's 17th... all before 2pm!


----------



## craigs bride

sat 
Hubby is laying some tiles down in the kitchen while i'll be packing up the cuboards for our units to be moved on monday 

sun 
most probably just chillin hopefully the weather will be nice .


----------



## tennisfan

Saturday: Shopping, washing & ironing my clothes ready for my holiday on Thursday

Sunday: Relaxing & going out for lunch with my parents


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's nearly the weekend 

What have you got planned ? Anything nice ?

The only thing we've got planned is for tomorrow night, hubby & I are going to Brum for the evening, so hopefully a nice meal and a few drinkypoos

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Gaynor

I'm taking Mum into Manchester for some retail therapy tommorrow.

Me & hubby going out for a meal in the evening.

Going to the in-laws for Father's Day/Sunday lunch 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

not a vey exciting weekend here, saturday I am building Julians new bed frame and fixing all the boys bikes

sunday Kieran has a football tournament all afternoon so i am keeping my fingers crossed  for nice weather

hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## scottish mum

Saturday morning we are going to see dd get her highland dancing medal and certificate after she has passed her 1st dancing exam.

on saturday afternoon we will be watching oldest ds play the drums in a massed pipe band parade. 

Not sure what we are doing on sunday but oldest ds is playing in the pipe band again. We're not going to see this, only so much pipe music you can listen to.  Think we will need to do something with youngest ds as he is just getting dragged along everywhere on saturday and is not overly impressed with it. He will probably want to go shopping for clothes ( a boy after my own heart)


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are celebrating John's birthday (sat) and fathers day (sun) !!

Joh and Gary are coming up to stay on saturday and we are going to TGI's for a birthday meal

John doesn't know that we are having a photoshoot done on Satyrday as well x


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

natalielongstaff said:


> We are celebrating John's birthday (sat) and fathers day (sun) !!
> 
> *Joh and Gary are coming up to stay on saturday and we are going to TGI's for a birthday meal*
> 
> John doesn't know that we are having a photoshoot done on Satyrday as well x



And me and my siblings will be staying at Gramps and Ivy's house on that day 

Still at Gramps and Ivy's, but only for a while.  Father's day with the REAL Gary.


----------



## jns

Me and hubby are away for the sat to mon  Fathers day Sun DH birthday Mon 
DH is cycling on sun I'll hit the spa and pool 
joining friend on Sat night for dinner 
looking forward to it 

hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Pinky166

Our plans are to do the garden tomorrow as it's begining to look like a jungle.  Well maybe not quite that bad but getting there.

Then Sunday we will be going to see my dad in the afternoon to take his fathers day pressies over & just relaxing in the evening when we get home.

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## GlendaONeill

Hope everyone's weekends are going well.

We had our kids' school summer fete today.  Was pretty dry and very busy.

Tomorrow I'll be face painting at Belfast Zoo for the first time. It's my first major tender I got for my business, so I'm really nervous and excited.  I hope it goes ok........


----------



## PoppyAnna

GlendaONeill said:


> Hope everyone's weekends are going well.
> 
> We had our kids' school summer fete today.  Was pretty dry and very busy.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be face painting at Belfast Zoo for the first time. It's my first major tender I got for my business, so I'm really nervous and excited.  I hope it goes ok........



Best of luck, Glenda


----------



## CustardTart

Had so much fun today getting my baby (16 years old but forever my baby) all suited and booted for his work experience which starts on Monday... I guess it's the small things... 

Tomorrow is (as we all know) Father's Day so it's time for a meat-fest BBQ and plenty of back garden footie to show that most important of dudes how much we appreciate him... 

Monday is my birthday and I can't wait!!!  I may now be nearer to 50 than 40 but I don't care - I'm meeting my lovely family for dinner and prezzies at a great restaurant in Canary Wharf...  Life is good...


----------



## tony64

CustardTart said:


> Had so much fun today getting my baby (16 years old but forever my baby) all suited and booted for his work experience which starts on Monday... I guess it's the small things...
> 
> Tomorrow is (as we all know) Father's Day so it's time for a meat-fest BBQ and plenty of back garden footie to show that most important of dudes how much we appreciate him...
> 
> Monday is my birthday and I can't wait!!!  I may now be nearer to 50 than 40 but I don't care - I'm meeting my lovely family for dinner and prezzies at a great restaurant in Canary Wharf...  Life is good...



Have a great Birthday Karen.


----------



## craigs bride

today i'll be spending the day with my parents as its father's day and having a lovely roast dinner .


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday I went to London with 3 of my friends from work. We went shopping, had afternoon tea at Harrods (very yummy!) and then went to see Wicked which was amazing.

Today I am recovering from yesterday (didn't get in until 1:30am), then I have school planning to do for my lessons next week.


----------



## GlendaONeill

Just a little update

The weather wasn't great but there still plenty of kids at the zoo.  I had a great time face painting there.  Everyone was delighted with our work and we had great feedback from the the organiser too.


----------



## mandymouse

Wow, it's Friday again .. 

.. where has this week gone ? It's flown by

Have you got any plans for the weekend ?  We haven't, I think the highlight of our weekend will be going to see Transformers 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sadly we have nothing exciting planned for the weekend ....we are painting the playroom/ kitchen

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Pinky166

I have a busy weekend as it's hubby's birthday tomorrow. 

We are having lunch at my parents then getting a train to London as I have got tickets for us to see Avenue Q (we have seen this before & love it) he has wanted his younger brother to see this show since we saw it a few years ago but he never has so I also got him a ticket & he is going to get a train down to London (he lives in Clacton) & "bump" into us near the theatre. I am sure Lee will love this as he thinks his brother is working this weekend.  

After the show we are going to get some dinner, not sure where yet. Then his brother is coming back with us & staying over then on Sunday we are going to watch Transformers....Lee & his brother loved the first film & Lee has been desperate to see it this week but I have managed to make him wait.  We will probably get something to eat after or if the weather holds may have a BBQ.

I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## craigs bride

nothing this weekend just having a chilled out one 
hope everyone has a sunfilled weekend !


----------



## CHEK

Busy weekend here, it's my youngest DD's 9th Birthday on Sunday 
So after dancing tomorrow afternoon, we'll be heading over to my DH's work for a disco party for her and her friends.......
And then on Sunday hopefully a day in the garden for the family to enjoy her day.....fingers x'd for the weather 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## nobodies36

Going down to the caravan again.


----------



## ariel75

Going to London this weekend.Looking forward to it hope it cools down a bit.


----------



## wideeyes

If its nice may go to the park for a picnic.


----------



## Trilli-magic

Got a christening tomorrow, Sunday nothing much


----------



## florida sun

Ive got a lovely weekend planned, tonight Im going to a charity ball and I have a new Karen Millen dress to wear and tomorrow night,Im off for a meal with friends, really looking forward to both


----------



## tennisfan

Wishing I was back in Disney like last week.  Tonight i'm going round my cousins for a meal & disney dvd evening.  Tomorrow i'm going out for a meal & then to the cinema with a friend.  Sunday will be a lazy day


----------



## Haworthfamily

Hello
Did have a family birhtday meal weekend planned, but DH's brother has Swine Flu! Can't believe it!
15 people at his school down with it, we've been swabed and have tamiflu tablets just in case! DOH!
Sarah X


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday.. Work in the morning then getting tattooed in the afternoon, just an hour to finish the background on my arm piece  No real plans for Sunday, just a chilled one... Might plan the meals for the Boston section of our hol and also our MNSSHP costumes since i've decided what we're being now!


----------



## tony64

DD is home from Uni and looking to buy her 1st car, I have to dig out the flower bed at the front of the house so she will have a parking space


----------



## fizz13

tony64 said:


> DD is home from Uni and looking to buy her 1st car, I have to dig out the flower bed at the front of the house so she will have a parking space



aww you are such a nice dad Tony

I have a very busy weekend. Dropping the kids off at 10am, have bbq for 12pm for friends birthday, off to a hen garden party at 3pm, then a friends birthday drinks out in town that night. Sunday I have my cousin's 1st birthday bbq and at some point i have to check in at my daughters school summer fair as i am class rep and need to check our class stall is running ok. Phew!! so glad i have already cleaned and tidied the house.

Have a good one everybody


----------



## jjk

I am going into town to do some holiday shoppig this morning,popping to see MIL this afternoon.this evening DH and i are going out for a meal and to see My sisters keeper 

Sunday nothing planned just chilling 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday again 

So what have you got planned for the weekend ?

It's Becky's School Prom tonight, so it'll be a day of cleaning and pampering before the kids arrive tonight

Hopefully we'll get to see Transformers this weekend too (we had hoped to see it last weekend but hubby did his back in )

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sorry to hear about pauls back, hope he is better now !

Enjoy the prom night mandy 

We have a wedding reception to go to Sat night and thats about all we have planned

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

We saw Transformers last weekend Mandy - it was good.  Can you post some pictures of Becky ready to go to her prom.  

It is our 8th Wedding Anniversary tomorrow so I think we will be going out for dinner, not sure where yet. 

Sunday will be spent doing some boring things around the house/garden.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Not got much planned yet as I have the mechanic coming out tomorrow to fix my car as he couldn't get the part until then.  If that doesn't solve it, I will looking at selling it.

Also my time will be spent studying for my final exam for my Blue Light Training

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## CustardTart

Happy Anniversary, Claire and Lee!!! 

I will be cleaning the house  and packing for myself, DH and DS this weekend!!!    

Samuel and I depart for Spain on Tuesday  and even tho' Richard isn't joining us until July 17th, we're taking his stuff with us on Tuesday as he's flying with Easyjet so no automatic luggage allowance... 

Hope you all have a great weekend...


----------



## wideeyes

I want to go to the cinema as I think Johnny Depp's new film is out which sounds quite good.


----------



## jns

Heading to a wedding today with the in laws 
should be good fun 

hope everyone has a good weekend 
the sun is trying to come out 
had rain this last few days


----------



## wilma-bride

Happy Anniversary Claire - and hope the Prom goes well Mandy.

We are having a quiet weekend, which is probably a good thing because next weekend is going to be VERY hectic.

DD2 is still away in germany so just the 4 of us at home.  Probably will catch up on some housework and maybe have a BBQ tomorrow if the weather holds 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## wifey

I'm hoping that either this weekend or a couple of weekends away we'll get our holiday clothes bought. It's 10 weeks today until we go on our holiday   Got this week and next to make our final payments
I had a quick look in Matalan this morning on my way (walking) back from the dentist's  They have some great vest tops from £3 and blouses from £5 in lots of summer colours and shorts from £5 and skirts from £8 didn't get chance to take any photos the girls at the counter were fussing over stock  going out on the shop floor. I guess they dad a recent delivery of womens and kids clothes. 
They also had some great prices for school uniform if anyone can't get what they need elsewhere. I know our local Asda often sells out very quickly for DS's size.


----------



## mandymouse

It's Friday again, where has this week gone ? 

So, what have you got planned for the weekend ?

Today I'm going shopping with Kerry and Becky to Leicester for a bit of shopping and lunch.  Tomorrow hubby and I are having a night out in Birmingham, then Sunday, I'll be recovering 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sounds great Mandy 

We are going to see Joh this weekend and have our DDD party  on Sunday me, joh sian and rhea are going to see My sisters keeper and the others are going to see ice age 3 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tashasmum

Off to my mum and dads later for dads 70th with all the family.

Tomorrow will be out shopping with DH and sunday DD is dancing at a charity fun day.

Have a great weekend whatever you are up to.


----------



## wilma-bride

Tonight DD, Sian, has her prom so we're taking her over to Tierney's house around 6.30 then getting a chinese on the way home.

Tomorrow and Sunday as per Nat's post above


----------



## Pinky166

We are supposed to be going to my nephew's 18th birthday party tomorrow night.....however hubby has been ill with cold/flu symptoms & has been laid up in bed for the past few days & I think I may be coming down with it now. So not sure if we'll be going or not now.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Loubbylou

Going to York racecourse with the girls from work, praying for good weather but the forcast is not good. I think i'll dig the WDW ponchos out of the loft


----------



## tennisfan

Finished 3 week training course so tonight its just going to be a relaxing evening. Tomorrow hopefully going out for a meal before going to the cinema.  Not sure what I will do on Sunday as I have the whole week off


----------



## saratogagirl

Pinky166 said:


> We are supposed to be going to my nephew's 18th birthday party tomorrow night.....however hubby has been ill with cold/flu symptoms & has been laid up in bed for the past few days & I think I may be coming down with it now. So not sure if we'll be going or not now.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.



Poor Claire and Lee, I am just getting over it and have now shared it with Ian, so I think it will be a quiet one for us.  It is our wedding anniversary tomorrow as well ...


----------



## Lizzybear

Work, post office and taking the bf to work Saturday morning, rest of the day to get on top of housework  and finish some eBay listing and sewing. Sunday, not sure yet... The bf has done a 55 hour week and wants to chill on his only day off so I may do the same or go out for a walk with my sister. Also finalising my ADRs for Monday


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-Taking a picnic and going to the petting farm.Once home will be doing some planting whilst Hubby cuts the grass.
Sun-Going to a boot sale,then having a pub lunch on the way home.

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Pinky166

saratogagirl said:


> Poor Claire and Lee, I am just getting over it and have now shared it with Ian, so I think it will be a quiet one for us.  It is our wedding anniversary tomorrow as well ...



Awww thanks hun. I am not too bad but am so fed up with feeling ill. 

I hope you guys have a lovely anniversary, it was our 8th one last saturday.


----------



## mandymouse

IT'S FRIDAY - WOOHOO !!!

At last, it's Friday .. so what have you got planned for the weekend ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment  I'll be happy to pop to Brum for a wander around the sales on Sunday, but I'm sure hubby will be working at some stage

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

No plans here either, john is working saturday !!

i may take the kids to the cinema and we will probably go out for a meal sat night.

John is taking the kids to see his mum sunday afternoon...giving me 3hrs on my own  in peace !!


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans here either.  Daniel got a new bike (a BMX) on Wednesday so Gary will probably take him out for a bike ride if weather permits.  I am planning to get some more of my FE gifts made and I really want to try and get some of my (now too big) clothes listed on Ebay.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, whatever you're doing - or not doing 

I'll expect a phone call Sunday afternoon then Nat, will I


----------



## PaulaSB12

Friday, saturday and sunday 7 til 7 night shift


----------



## Pinky166

Haven't got any plans, just going to relax! 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## jjk

we are going to Raf fairford for the Air tatoo on saturday

Sunday we are going shopping for the boys birthday bits as it is Julians Birthday on thursday and Kierans on Sunday, so next week wil be busy.

have a great weekend


----------



## wifey

Holiday clothes shopping and PIF  There were a few bargains to be grabbed in the Next sale DH and DS have a few bits and pieces now I just need a few things for my own holiday outfits Next weekend we hope to go swimming.


----------



## tennisfan

Going to London to have a meal & see Mamma Mia tonight

Tomorrow & Sunday i'm doing 18.30-06.30 night shift, my 1st ever night shift & my 1st as a fully qualified ambulance person

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat--were off to Clacton for the day to suprise my Nan+Grandad,who have a caravan down there.
Sun--odd jobs around the house-pricing up items for the boot sale we are hoping to do in a couple of weeks.Listing on ebay,cooking a roast lamb dinner+ironing.

Good Luck Nikki .x.

Hope you all have a nice weekend whatever you do.x.


----------



## PaulaSB12

tennisfan said:


> Going to London to have a meal & see Mamma Mia tonight
> 
> Tomorrow & Sunday i'm doing 18.30-06.30 night shift, my 1st ever night shift & my 1st as a fully qualified ambulance person
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



May I make a suggestion, the day of your first night shift try and have a nap before going to work so you are not up so long.  Whenever I start my night shift I always have a 4 hour nap in the afternoon (I work 7 til 7 day shift followed by 7 til 7 night shift)


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm off to the Disney Store at Kingston soon to pick up my WDW park tickets.


----------



## Danauk

We are doing DIY!! We are taking down our garden shed in so we can build a deck and pergola there over the next few weeks.


----------



## Lizzybear

In work at the moment, if I have time afterwards i'll go to the post office but if not it'll have to be Monday. I have lots to do around the house to keep me busy the rest of the day  Tomorrow I think my bf might be working but if not i'm going to try and convince him to go for a walk along Crosby Beach or somewhere. He's been given a ton more responsibility at work lately (training people up for a new contract they have, despite him not actually being a trainer!) and has been doing 12 hour shifts, working through his lunch etc (all in aid of a promotion by the end of the year ) so I think a change of scenery that isn't work or home would do him good, whether he'll admit it or not


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday !! 

Are you doing anything nice this weekend ?

We've got a quiet one with nothing planned.  I think we may pop to Brum over the weekend as hubby needs to get a couple of things for our holiday, and tonight we're off to F&B's for a drinkypoo or two

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

It's Friday, yay 

Not much planned here this weekend (again).  Will be spending most of the weekend trying to avoid eating in the hope of a good loss next week 

Just got some back pay I was owed from my clerks job so I may take the kids out somewhere and treat them


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Just got some back pay I was owed from my clerks job so I may take the kids out somewhere and treat them



 and about time !

We are celebrating our wedding anniversary this weekend (12yrs !) and tomorrow my MIL is looking after the kids so we can go out for a meal.

John may have to work AGAIN tomorrow !!!! but as im still preparing for my ofsted visit i will do some work on the kids learning journeys 

Sunday should be a quiet day with a bit of luck 

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## wilma-bride

Wow, 12 years!!!  I hope John is going to get a medal or something 

Happy Anniversary both of you - have a great meal


----------



## Pinky166

Haven't got much planned this weekend really. Got to take my car for it's MOT & possibly get new tyres, that is booked in tomorrow at 8am!  

May go to the cinema on Sunday, not sure yet. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## scottish mum

Tomorrow we are travelling down to glasgow and then sunday morning we are off to Spain


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow my 2 uncles are driving down from Leeds in their van to help us do some DIY!! They are helping us take loads of rubbish to the tip and do help us put up some plaster board! Then as long as it isn't raining we will have a BBQ.

Sunday we will be doing more DIY in the morning, then in the afternoon we have a reahearsal to go to at the theatre for a show next Friday.


----------



## Mike Jones

Working Saturday, as per usual - the recession has meant that we lost around 1/3rd of our staff last year, with the rest on short time, so the poor mugs that run the place are doing 6 day weeks for virtually no pay....sigh.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Saturday--Off to see Hubbys Nan in Canvey Island-where the few remaining ashes of Tony's Grandad will be being scattered on the lake there(as the rest were made into a Vase).

Sunday--Putting new felt on the shed,cutting the grass,re potting 2 plants,and pricing up some items for a boot sale we are doing in a few weeks time.Also cooking Sunday Roast-Lamb.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Dimplenose

Packing


----------



## gemmybear83

Dimplenose said:


> Packing



Jealous!

Finishing off the kitchen tomorrow, and then getting ready for our bbq tomorrow night with some friends, sunday will probably be sent hungover following the bbq!


----------



## PoppyAnna

In a word.....

*Nothing*

The girls have no birthday parties, no sports clubs socials event, nobody is visiting or staying over.  Sounds unsociable, but I'm really looking forward to having my home and my family to myself

Whether you're busy or relaxing - Have a great time everybody


----------



## Loubbylou

DS is spending some quality time with the grandparents this weekend so I can do anything I like 

Going to see the new Harry Potter film tomorrow


----------



## PaulaSB12

Its my weekend off so its down to the allotment tomorrow.  Tonight though I have 7 questions out of 19 of Controlling manufacturing operations to complete part 6 of an nvq for work and my brains are leaking out of my head.


----------



## Lizzybear

Post office and work this morning as usual and for the rest of the day i'll probably do some housework and eBay listing. Tomorrow i'm hoping to go for a walk somewhere, maybe Crosby beach. In between i'll more than likely be biting my nails about my upcoming job interview (Friday, eek!) It's for the job i'm currently doing on long-term supply and i'd love to do it permanently (2 positions though) I'm over qualified but several others who already work at the centre have applied and have interviews aswell so although I really want it and i've had excellent feedback from the managers so far I don't want to get my hopes up in case it's existing staff promotion in disguise, so to speak!! (I know they have to advertise certain posts externally) Just trying to prepare as best I can and hope for the best


----------



## emily1982

packing, packing and packing....moving into my new flat on friday!


----------



## CHEK

1st weekend of school holidays, so today a little bit of retail therapy with my eldest DD  
And then tomorrow of for a family meal at my Mum & Dad's to celebrate our 13th Wedding Anniversary a day early, as I'm at the hospital on Monday for more tests!


----------



## tennisfan

Today we went on a day trip to France, it was very quiet over there. Tomorrow i'm staring my 1st of 3 night shifts.  I'm sure they are stitching me up as usually you do night shift every couple of weeks or so but this is my 2nd week of them in a row


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !!! 

Not only is it nearly the weekend .. but it's my last weekend at home before we head up to Manchester Airport next Friday evening 

We haven't got any plans for this weekend, other than catching up with the family

What have you got planned ? anything nice ?  Have a lovely weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dh is working again tomorrow ! so im taking the kids out somewhere as a treat.

We are catching up with family as well this weekend.

oh and im sure there will be some Alcohol drunk at some point as well 

Have a good one


----------



## Snowy-girls

We are off to Legoland tomorrow morning ,very excited as none of us have been there before.Stayng the night at the Holiday Inn(should have been the Travelodge but they have over booked us ,and then had the cheek to tell us we can book 2 double rooms+pay for both ),then back into Legoland for the day on Sunday.(we bought Merlin Annual passes this week ).
Sunday-Legoland,then back home about 7ish.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever your up to.x.


----------



## jjk

Nothing really planned for this weekend, dropping the boys of at thorpe park on sunday but thats about it

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm have a relaxing evening in tonight before the madness of my nieces 4th birthday party tomorrow.  Apparently my sister is having 15 children round as its a joint party with my nephew who had his 1st birthday a couple of weeks back.  I just hope itr doesn't rain as my sisters house won't fit that amount of people in


----------



## Verity Chambers

On Sunday we are heading away in the caravan to Dorset.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Verity Chambers said:


> On Sunday we are heading away in the caravan to Dorset.



I love dorset, i have family in Poole and spent most of my summers there as a kid  have a great time xx


----------



## Verity Chambers

natalielongstaff said:


> I love dorset, i have family in Poole and spent most of my summers there as a kid  have a great time xx



Thanks Nat! It'll be our first time in Dorset. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## mandymouse

Verity Chambers said:


> On Sunday we are heading away in the caravan to Dorset.



Have a lovely time Verity, we used to take our caravan to a place called Bashley Park (not far from Christchurch) for all the bank holidays and two weeks in the Summer.  It was great, we could get to Poole and Bournemouth for the sea-side and Southampton for some retail therapy

Have fun


----------



## Pinky166

I don't really have any plans at the moment. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## Lizzybear

Post office and work this morning and just chilling the rest of the day. Tomorrow we're off to the squirrel sanctuary in Formby. My bf has just got a new camera lense and it'll be a good place to test it out  We're also visiting my parents' for a joint birthday meal (mine is Monday, bf's is Tuesday) Not sure if we're staying in or going out somewhere to eat yet.


----------



## wilma-bride

Well, having been stuck in the house all day yesterday due to the weather, I have woken to bright sunshine this morning and made a spur of the moment decision to take the kids to Cotswold Wildlife Park so we're off there later.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Well, having been stuck in the house all day yesterday due to the weather, I have woken to bright sunshine this morning and made a spur of the moment decision to take the kids to Cotswold Wildlife Park so we're off there later.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone



Sorry we couldn't make it hun  have a great day x


----------



## mandymouse

TGI.. Friday 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice ?

We're finally off to WDW tomorrow  and we're heading up to Manchester airport tonight 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're getting up to


----------



## tony64

Off to Normandy for a week in the morning.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wish i had your weekend Mandy  just a weekend of dodging the rain here


----------



## Pinky166

Have a fab time Mandy....wish I had your weekend. 

We have loads of odd jobs around the house to do & also have to take Bailey to the vets tomorrow as her allergies are really playing up. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## CustardTart

_Love_ the sound of your weekend, Mandy!!!  

Tomorrow (weather permitting ) my menfolk have gotta empty the garage and sheds that are due to be demolished so I can pretend to be Caesar and give the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 or the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about what items stay/go... 

Later, DH and I are having a Saturday Night Date (SND) instead of the usual FND (thanks MIL!) so looking forward to a relaxing evening of good food, wine and company at our fave Italian...  

On Sunday, we're going to the Fired Earth store to look at flooring for the new dining room and ogle at the Agas - mine's very old and I'd _love_ a new one so I'm hoping DH will appreciate all the improvements they've made and part with some cash...


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat--Were off to Smyths(a very large toy shop)to get Tony's nephew a birthday present.Then to Harvester for dinner,then to Tesco's to get some Kripsy Kremes,then back home for Wii night on the telly.

Sun--Going to said nephews 3rd birthday party.

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## hotfudgesundae

Well I am packed and ready to go. I am off to Malta today for 10 days with my dad and brother. DH couldnt get any time off work so he has to stay behind.
I feel very guilty about this though no one believes me.


----------



## katiec

Weather permitting we're going to the Cuckoo Trail in East Sussex on our bikes with a couple of friends, then a 3rd birthday lunch on Sunday.

Will hopefully fit in a meal and a bottle of wine (or two) on Sat night 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever you do.


----------



## Lizzybear

We're off with the family to Piccolinos tonight, yummy Italian!  Tomorrow post office and work in the morning and an afternoon around the house. Sunday I think we're going to Martin Mere or somewhere similar... Didn't see any squirrels in Formby last weekend so we want to go somewhere we can take animal photos that's a bit cheaper than the zoo!


----------



## strawberry blonde

Off to London for the day with DS 13 and friends as DH and DS 17 at Endorseit Festival for the weekend.

Great deal with Southwest Trains..£10 adult and £5 child plus I had a £4 voucher, so £11 return for both of us from Bournemouth.

Off to bed now as on 7.10am train


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are off to Hatton country world for the day, we are taking a picnin and hoping to make the most of a sunny day 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> We are off to Hatton country world for the day, we are taking a picnin and hoping to make the most of a sunny day
> 
> Have a great day everyone x




have a great day Nat

 we are going to high cliff today for a day by the sea


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thanks Rachel

Hope you have a great ( and sunny) day as well x


----------



## PaulaSB12

Any other dissers at the matenee of Swan Lake at the Royal opera house yesterday?  It was a beautiful performance.


----------



## tennisfan

Yesterday we had a bbq with family & I went to the cinema with a friend.  Today its a relaxing day for me, might go out somewhere this afternoon but not sure yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

Its Friday ​
What has everyone got planned for the weekend, I have a shopping day with Joh planned for tomorrow and she is driving up after work today so we are having a chinese and a take-away tonight 

Matthew and John are going to see walking with dinosaurs live tonight 

Sunday i have the house to myself and im going to finish prepping for my ofsted inspection ( next week)

Have a fab weekend everyone and those of you awaiting the start of the premiership games i hope your team does well


----------



## Pinky166

Happy weekend everyone!!! 

Lots of little things to do this weekend, including getting dh's netbook set up with the right software etc so I can download our photos from our various camera's next month. Also need to cut the grass & do the ironing. 

DH will be watching lots of football, he has had withdrawl symptoms, we may go out to lunch & the cinema on Sunday not sure yet.

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## tennisfan

Tonight i'm going over my sisters for a games night.  Tomorrow my cousin is back from holiday so hoping to catch up with her & her friend who is over from Germany.  Sunday I start the 1st of 4 night shifts I really need my transfer to go through soon as the station I want to move to doesn't do as many nights.  So far over 50% of my shifts have been nights so not happy


----------



## jjk

I am vey excited about this weekend as I am going to Fratton Park and I have a season ticket again, feels great to have the footie to watch again 

sunday I am getting the last of the packing done 

have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> Its Friday ​
> What has everyone got planned for the weekend, I have a shopping day with Joh planned for tomorrow and she is driving up after work today so we are having a chinese and a take-away tonight
> 
> Matthew and John are going to see walking with dinosaurs live tonight
> 
> Sunday i have the house to myself and im going to finish prepping for my ofsted inspection ( next week)
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone and those of you awaiting the start of the premiership games i hope your team does well


Sounds like a great weekend, Nat! And lots of luck for your OFSTED...  



Pinky166 said:


> Happy weekend everyone!!!
> 
> Lots of little things to do this weekend, including getting dh's netbook set up with the right software etc so I can download our photos from our various camera's next month. Also need to cut the grass & do the ironing.
> 
> *DH will be watching lots of football, he has had withdrawl symptoms*, we may go out to lunch & the cinema on Sunday not sure yet.
> 
> Hope you all have a good one.


We've all had withdrawal symptoms in this house!!! So glad Jeff Stelling and the boys are going to be back tomorrow lunchtime... 



jjk said:


> I am vey excited about this weekend as I am going to Fratton Park and I have a season ticket again, feels great to have the footie to watch again
> 
> sunday I am getting the last of the packing done
> 
> have a fab weekend everyone


That's great, Rachel!!! Hope Pompey have a great season... 

Tonight we really are having an FND as no last minute MIL emergencies have reared their annoying head...  Tomorrow, Richard and my sons are off to Villa Park for the first game of the season - they're quite excited as have changed their season ticket seats for this year!!! Bless...  I will therefore be home alone so have set aside time to check out my upcoming Uni Year 2 courses... Hope my DD Sophie might pop round too for some girl chat... 

Sunday, it'll be back to the mammoth task of preparing the house for surgery - er... I mean renovation!!   We are planning on using the conservatory as a storage area so need to re-jig the space to make sure everything can fit in... We'll also be watching plenty of footie - it's essential!!!

Have a fab weekend whatever you're up to!!!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me+Hubby are off to the Hilton Hotel tomorrow until Monday(as it's our 8th Wedding Anniversary on Tuesday ).My Mum is staying at my house with the girls.x.

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to.x.


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday i'm taking my bf to work for 8am and doing my post office run in the city centre followed by a spot of shopping just because, hoping to be gone by the time the masses arrive  Afternoon is for housework! Sunday my bf is working again and i'll be visiting family, hopefully it won't rain and we'll go for a nice walk


----------



## natalielongstaff

Its the weekend ​

Have a great weekend all xx

We are off to Alton towers this morning


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema later this evening, not sure what we are going to see yet.  My parents are off on a cruise tomorrow so I have the house to myself, probably have a few friends round for a pizza/dvd evening as i'm too tired to do anything too tiring.  Sunday will be a relaxing day 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

we are going school shoes shopping tomorrow


----------



## mandymouse

It's the weekend !!! :​
What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

I am hoping to sleep for most of it, and treat Becky to a nice meal on Sunday for her exam results

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to Joh's tomorrow for the weekend, she is having a bbq to celebrate Sian's results 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

Oooh Mandy, sleep (and plenty of it) sounds gooood!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Have a great time celebrating with Becky... 

Hope you have a lovely weekend at Joh's BBQ, Nat - fingers crossed the weather is fab for you all... 

I'm continuing with the garage clearout!!!  Most of the junk has gone but we need to get someone round to buy what's left of the furniture... I also want to start a little holiday prep as this is my last weekend at home before our trip...  And I hope to make sure that Samuel's all ready to go back to school _and 6th Form_  (how did he get so old???) on Wednesday - I am going to miss that boy...


----------



## scottish mum

Have got absolutely nothing planned for this weekend. Hopefully we can just relax and play with the kids. It has to be the first weekend in ages that we don't "have" to be somewhere. 

Monday teh kids are in school but since DH gets english bank holidays he's off, so will be nice that we can spend a day together with no kids. A nice lunch might be on the cards


----------



## CustardTart

scottish mum said:


> Have got absolutely nothing planned for this weekend. Hopefully we can just relax and play with the kids. It has to be the first weekend in ages that we don't "have" to be somewhere...



Now that sounds a lovely weekend...  




scottish mum said:


> Monday teh kids are in school but since *DH gets english bank holidays he's off, so will be nice that we can spend a day together with no kids. A nice lunch might be on the cards...*


----------



## BRobson

Not up to much here this weekend although I am trying to persuade Brian into a little shopping 

We have a black tie do in a few weeks and I need a new dress 

Other than that just counting down the days to WDW


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got much planned as I have worked the past 3 days which seemed to go on forever.  My parents are back from their cruise tomorrow so will hear all about that.

My sister might be popping over sometime this weekend.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

We are, as I'm sure everyone knows by now, having a BBQ on Sunday so tomorrow will be spent on preparations and Monday will be spent recovering and getting ready for the kids going back to school.


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> We are, as I'm sure everyone knows by now, having a BBQ on Sunday so tomorrow will be spent on preparations and Monday will be spent recovering and getting ready for the kids going back to school.



Hmmm preperations, not sure i like the sound of that


----------



## Verity Chambers

Hope everyone has a great weekend, especially at the bbq, we aren't up to much as Si is working most of it.x


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Hmmm preperations, not sure i like the sound of that



Oh for goodness sake, it will probably all be done by the time you lot get here


----------



## wilma-bride

Verity Chambers said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend, especially at the bbq, we aren't up to much as Si is working most of it.x




Sorry you weren't able to join us hun   I'm sure Daniel will miss Evie


----------



## Verity Chambers

wilma-bride said:


> Sorry you weren't able to join us hun   I'm sure Daniel will miss Evie



Awww thanks, really down that we can#t come  Looking forward to the next time we can meet.


----------



## Pinky166

Not really got anything exciting planned but I have a rather large "To Do" list for hubby.  I decided that it's his turn to cut the grass & I may even see if I can bribe him to do the rest of the ironing for me.  (To be fair he quite likes ironing whereas I would sooner stick pins in my eyes!)

We may go to the cinema as we still haven't got round to seeing Harry Potter. I am going to sort through my clothes & work out exactly what I want to take so that next week I can just pack it all. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Oh for goodness sake, it will probably all be done by the time you lot get here



thats what im hoping, will tell johnny to drive slowly !


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'm going to a festival ;D


----------



## Booknut

So far its been a great weekend!!!  Matilda had a fab session with her new speech therapist, the woman was like the pied piper, just brilliant 

Am off to Wiltshire tomorrow for family bbq, sad we can't do Joh's bbq but am still stopping by for coffee and to help out - testing food and drink etc - before the bbq kicks off 

Should be there around 11.30am Joh and Nat, see you tomorrow 

Hope you're all having a great weekend!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

It was great to see you all today Eloise


----------



## wifey

On Saturday DH and DS are going swimming while I go to the hairdressers for a badly needed haircut and blow dry followed by getting the suitcases out of storage and sorting out the packing  Got  to get the cat carrier out too and pack some essentials for Bill to take to his holiday home with him and his other bits and bobs. 

Oh and it's our  wedding anniversary on Sunday so you have reminded me to get cards organised too


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Disney Princess Elli said:


> I'm going to a festival ;D


The festival was goooooooooood ;D


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's the Weekend !!

Well you all know what I'm doing this weekend, we've been harping on about it for months .. and it's finally here .. IT'S THE DIS GIRLY WEEKEND !!!!

What are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ? 

Have a lovely weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep, no prizes for guessing what im doing this weekend 

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Netty

my weekend will be fairly busy, getting my hair done tomorrow and nails and then going out for a birthday meal!! babysitting Charlie and taking the dog out for a long walk, packing and tidying as well! don't think there will be enough hours to fit it all in


----------



## CHEK

Hope you all have a fab Girly weekend 

Tomorrow will be spent taking both DD's to our local panto auditions!! (can't believe where the last 12mths have gone )


----------



## tennisfan

I'm meant to be working nights but have to see how my back is due to it flairing up last night at work.

Football season starts so I will be doing the physio tomorrow (its usually jsut cover as the girls are tough)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

I have just finished cleaning the house & doing even more laundry! No idea where it all comes from.   I am now updating my ipod with some new songs I've just bought on itunes, also lots of podcasts. Once I have finished that I am going to sort out all the toiletries & camera stuff so its already for packing tomorrow. 

Tomorrow I have to take Bailey to the vets first thing for her injection then pop into town to collect my engagement ring which I had to get repaired, then we will be doing the packing. 

Sunday we will be dropping the doggies off at my mum & dads for their holiday (seriously my mum spoils them something rotten ) & then driving to Gatwick for our overnight stay at the Hilton & then flying out to Orlando on Monday! I can't believe it is finally here!!!   

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## katiec

In a slight departure from our normal "go on a plane" type holiday we'll be up and in the car around 6am for our walking/mountain biking holiday to Snowdon, Wales!!
It makes us sound like we are really sporty types - I booked in January it in the hope that we'd be fitter by the time we went..  sadly that isnt really the case so the plan now is to combine the walking with a log fire and wine in the evenings!
We have friends joining us for a couple of days and if the weather is good the plan is to walk up Snowdon - that will be a big glass of wine earned!!

I have been busy making lasagne and tuna fish pie, bread and cereal bars so that i dont have to cook much while we're there.

There is a pub on site - but you have to take a torch for the journey home... sadly no high heels required on this holiday!!!

Wish me luck - not sure if we're taking the laptop - shoud leave it behind really as we've become too attached to it recently!!

See you all in a week  x x x


----------



## wideeyes

Lucky you Claire- I hope you have a fantastic time. 

All I have planned this week is a walk somewhere, getting DD some wellies so we can go out even if it is wet, don't want the rain to keep us in all weekend.


----------



## Lizzybear

Work and making MNSSHP costumes tomorrow, Sunday i'm doing a car boot sale.


----------



## BRobson

Have a lovely weekend everyone - I think it may be a little quiet on here this weekend.

Our town is flooded so at the moment all roads out are blocked - canr even get to the shops 

Supposed to be doing a 10 mile sponsored walk on Sunday for Cancer Research but with the amount of flooding there has been I am not sure if it will be called off


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! TGI .. Friday

I haven't got anything as exciting as the Girly Weekend this weekend, but hubby and I are going to Brum tomorrow for a nice meal and an evening out

Are you doing anything nice ?  Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to a wedding reception tomorrow night, im really looking forward to it. Matt is at cub camp from tonight till sunday afternoon so it will be nice and peaceful here 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## scottish mum

Nothing planned for saturday but sunday is Kieran's 12th birthday so we will be going out somewhere. His choice and he's not decided yet . Bet it will be pizza hut and bowling, or he might try and get us to go for a long cycle. Kieran and DH love cycling unfortunately myself and the other kids aren't too keen


----------



## wideeyes

nothing really planned here, probably end up at the tafford centre at some point as aways. I'm back at uni on Monday for my new course so I will be feeling all nervous about that.


----------



## jjk

celebrating Jordans 17th birthday this weekend, he has requested a roast dinner
tonight, tommorow Kieran is playing footie in the morning and in the afternoon we are going to watch the Pompey Match

Sunday we are going out for an Indian

have a great weeknd everyone


----------



## CHEK

It's my parent's Ruby Wedding tomorrow  so will be calling to see them in the morning to deliver cards & pressies, and then we're all out for a family meal later that evening


----------



## PoppyAnna

jjk said:


> celebrating Jordans 17th birthday this weekend, he has requested a roast dinner
> tonight, tommorow Kieran is playing footie in the morning and in the afternoon we are going to watch the Pompey Match
> 
> Sunday we are going out for an Indian
> 
> have a great weeknd everyone



Happy Birthday Jordan  Sounds like the perfect birthday weekend

I am off toy shop shopping tomorrow to get Poppy something for her birthday.
We are going to friends house tommorrow afternoon for a farewell party as they are moving to Singapore on Tuesday   I am making a cheesecake and brownies tonight for the )

Sunday is swimming and visiting Grandparents

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> celebrating Jordans 17th birthday this weekend, he has requested a roast dinner
> tonight, tommorow Kieran is playing footie in the morning and in the afternoon we are going to watch the Pompey Match
> 
> Sunday we are going out for an Indian
> 
> have a great weeknd everyone



Happy Birthday Jordan xx


----------



## BRobson

Well I am going shopping - Again I hear you all gasp !!!!!!!!

We are going to Aberdeen for the day . I need a dress for a black tie do we have a week today and maybe a few more bits for the holidays. I am really looking for vest tops but may have left it a bit late 

Then we will have dinner and F & B s

Sunday - the kids want to go swimming , so will go to Inverness swimming and then maybe pop to the shops there too 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## epcot1stfave

Came in from work to find DW could not wait any longer and she had been in the loft for our cases.  So guess we will be sorting/packing ready for this years trip to FLORIDA.......   
It will be our first time staying as DVC members and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'm going to a beach party for my friend's birthday


----------



## tennisfan

Just for a change i'm working the whole weekend, only this time the day shift before going onto nights on Monday


----------



## mandymouse

It's Nearly the Weekend !!!

This week has flown by, and it's been great to get the girls back to college and back into some kind of routine

We haven't got any plans for the weekend, in fact I would be happier to just stay in a watch both the Strictly Come Dancing shows, but I've got a feeling hubby will want to pop to F&B's for a drinkypoo this evening

So, what are you up to ? Anything nice ?  I hope you have a lovely weekend, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to poole with my mum, we are going out for a meal tonight with my family and then meeting them again tomorrow for shopping 

Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## dolphingirl47

For the first time this month, I have no plans for the weekend and I will really enjoy that fact. I will have a lazy weekend and if I feel very adventurous, I will finish off my Fish Extender stuff.

Corinna


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great time in Poole Natalie.

We are setting off early tomorrow morning for Alton Towers for the weekend, eldest has an inset day on Monday so we are making the most of it, staying for two nights and hoping that the weather will still be nice
We have booked the waterpark for monday before we start out for home late afternoon


Have a great weekend, whatever you are doing


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Have a great time in Poole Natalie.



thanks Joanne 

your plans sound great ! i think you will be lucky weather wise as well xx


----------



## Bolanette87

This weekend I'm picking up my Euros before I go to DLRP on the 28th!! Wooooooop! And my friend is coming over on Sunday and I'm making a big pot of Italian Onion Soup with Parmesan Toasted Croutons for us to eat while we catch up.... 

Bob xoxox


----------



## tennisfan

Its my only weekend off this month so plan to make the most of it.  Im hoping to catch up with a friend tonight then off to the cinema.  Tomorrow i'm going to see Jersey Boys in the West end with my family.  Sunday will be a day relaxing

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## florida sun

Ive got a great night out tonight, Im off to The Butterfly Ball. A ball in aid of Ty Havan Childrens hospice. Last year it was in London with Rob Brydon, and this year it is in Cardiff with Sian Llyod and Cerys Matthews, really looking forward to it. Then tomorrow I pan on staying in with a hangover


----------



## BRobson

I am off out tonight to a black tie do with some of Brians clients 

Got the dress
www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/55014103&bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,eveningdresses

Got the shoes

www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoes/11/17

Got the bag

www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/accessories/1/4

Getting my hair done this afternoon - can you tell I dont get out much !!!! I love dressing up

Recovering tomorrow

Sunday - my BF gave me 4 tickets for a preview showing of UP which the kids are very excited about


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> im off to poole with my mum, we are going out for a meal tonight with my family and then meeting them again tomorrow for shopping



Have a lovely time Nat 



dolphingirl47 said:


> For the first time this month, I have no plans for the weekend and I will really enjoy that fact. I will have a lazy weekend and if I feel very adventurous, I will finish off my Fish Extender stuff.



Enjoy your lazy weekend Corinna 



PoppyAnna said:


> We are setting off early tomorrow morning for Alton Towers for the weekend, eldest has an inset day on Monday so we are making the most of it, staying for two nights and hoping that the weather will still be nice
> We have booked the waterpark for monday before we start out for home late afternoon



Sounds like a fun weekend Joanne, have a great time 



Bolanette87 said:


> This weekend I'm picking up my Euros before I go to DLRP on the 28th!! Wooooooop! And my friend is coming over on Sunday and I'm making a big pot of Italian Onion Soup with Parmesan Toasted Croutons for us to eat while we catch up....



Your trip will be here before you know it Bob 



tennisfan said:


> Its my only weekend off this month so plan to make the most of it.  Im hoping to catch up with a friend tonight then off to the cinema.  Tomorrow i'm going to see Jersey Boys in the West end with my family.  Sunday will be a day relaxing



Enjoy your weekend off hun 



florida sun said:


> Ive got a great night out tonight, Im off to The Butterfly Ball. A ball in aid of Ty Havan Childrens hospice. Last year it was in London with Rob Brydon, and this year it is in Cardiff with Sian Llyod and Cerys Matthews, really looking forward to it. Then tomorrow I pan on staying in with a hangover



Have a great time Sue, have you got a new frock ? 



BRobson said:


> I am off out tonight to a black tie do with some of Brians clients
> 
> Got the dress
> www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/55014103&bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,eveningdresses
> 
> Got the shoes
> 
> www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoes/11/17
> 
> Got the bag
> 
> www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/accessories/1/4
> 
> Getting my hair done this afternoon - can you tell I dont get out much !!!! I love dressing up
> 
> Recovering tomorrow
> 
> Sunday - my BF gave me 4 tickets for a preview showing of UP which the kids are very excited about



Your outfit looks lovely Jackie, I hope you'll post a piccie for us


----------



## tennisfan

florida sun said:


> Ive got a great night out tonight, Im off to The Butterfly Ball. A ball in aid of Ty Havan Childrens hospice. Last year it was in London with Rob Brydon, and this year it is in Cardiff with Sian Llyod and Cerys Matthews, really looking forward to it. Then tomorrow I pan on staying in with a hangover



Have a lovely time



BRobson said:


> I am off out tonight to a black tie do with some of Brians clients
> 
> Got the dress
> www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/55014103&bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,eveningdresses
> 
> Got the shoes
> 
> www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoes/11/17
> 
> Got the bag
> 
> www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/accessories/1/4
> 
> Getting my hair done this afternoon - can you tell I dont get out much !!!! I love dressing up
> 
> Recovering tomorrow
> 
> Sunday - my BF gave me 4 tickets for a preview showing of UP which the kids are very excited about



Love the outfit Jackie, hope you enjoy the evening


----------



## bazzanoid

Tomorrow I'm going to be continuing to decorate our new pad inside and out... got to finish the painting at the top of the stairs (that bit by the ceiling you can never quite reach), kitchen needs a second coat, and then out to the garden to do some landscaping - put the paving down and the shed up last weekend, so building a small wall to hold back the lawn i had to carve a 10inch embankment into to flatten the ground! DW will be continuing her impossible mission of painting 90ft of poorly-neglected wooden fencing. 

Sunday we're over my parents in the morning then off to Makro to get a few supplies with them and hopefully pick me up a Blu-Ray player as an early birthdy pressie (Oct 16th nudge nudge wink wink) and some xmas pressies for the family.

All good fun.....


----------



## mandymouse

bazzanoid said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to be continuing to decorate our new pad inside and out... got to finish the painting at the top of the stairs (that bit by the ceiling you can never quite reach), kitchen needs a second coat, and then out to the garden to do some landscaping - put the paving down and the shed up last weekend, so building a small wall to hold back the lawn i had to carve a 10inch embankment into to flatten the ground! DW will be continuing her impossible mission of painting 90ft of poorly-neglected wooden fencing.
> 
> Sunday we're over my parents in the morning then off to Makro to get a few supplies with them and hopefully pick me up a Blu-Ray player as an early birthdy pressie (Oct 16th nudge nudge wink wink) and some xmas pressies for the family.
> 
> All good fun.....



Wow, it sounds like you've got a busy weekend planned Barry.  I wish I could get into my Christmas shopping, but with two teenagers, they want their gifts now not in 14 weeks time 

I hope you get your early birthday pressie too


----------



## scottish mum

DH is off to sweden and norway with work so I'm home alone with the kids. Tomorrow ebony has dancing and then we are off shopping. Not sure what we will do on sunday. Oldest DS wants to go for a long cycle but I'll need to find someone to watch Ebony as she won't manage it.


----------



## Dimplenose

Shopping in Kingston tomorrow.

Taking DS to university on Sunday.  (Half excited and half scared stiff - I think that describes him and me!)


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't got anything planned this weekend apart from trying to book a Candlelight Processional Dining Package on Sunday ~ please wish me luck!


----------



## tennisfan

Ware Bears said:


> Haven't got anything planned this weekend apart from trying to book a Candlelight Processional Dining Package on Sunday ~ please wish me luck!



Good luck Elaine


----------



## jjk

no real plans here this weekend, just catching up with a few jobs around the house amnd visiting the MIL 

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ware Bears said:


> Haven't got anything planned this weekend apart from trying to book a Candlelight Processional Dining Package on Sunday ~ please wish me luck!



I hope that you will get exactly what you want.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

*IT'S NEARLY THE WEEKEND !!!!!!!!* 

Once again another week seems to have flown by and it's Friday again 

Have you got any plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

We haven't got anything planned.  No doubt hubby & I will head to F&B's for our Friday night drinkypoo and chat (though, I'd rather stay in and watch Strictly Come Dancing ), so tomorrow I'll catch up with both SCD and hopefully relax in front of the F1 on Sunday

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are having a quiet weekend at home, dh is working overtime tomorrow so its tidy up the house time for me !!


----------



## wilma-bride

We are off to Hertfordshire this afternoon and going to the wedding reception of a friend of mine this evening so really looking forward to that.  I'm still having a dilemma over what to wear but, hopefully, will still manage to get it right 

The rest of the weekend is going to be quiet - I have loads of (governor) work to do as I've had a couple of meetings this week and haven't yet written up the minutes so will have to catch up on that.

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend


----------



## tennisfan

I'm back to work tomorrow doing 8-20 day shift so will be lucky to finish on time.  Then i'm on nights Sunday & Monday.

Also working next weekend on nights too

Roll on October where I have 2 weekends booked off

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## emily1982

I've had another foot operation this week so feeling rather pants at the moment, so will prob spend the weekend on the sofa.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work this weekend, but that is not so bad as I only have 3.5 work days left before I go on holiday. Hopefully all the stuff that I want to take that got washed yesterday will be dry by Sunday so that I can finally pack.

Corinna


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Well, my parents are going away today, so i'll be staying at my grandparents' house for onight and tomorrow.  Then i'm back home again.  I'm not going to be up to alot.  Lots of homework for me nowadays :S


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm viewing a house tomorrow then preparing for DLRP on MONDAY!! 

Bob xoxox


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we are driving down to Southend to visit my SIL, Bil and nephew. Then on Sunday we are going to Birmingham to do a little shopping, then going out for dinner with my work friend and her husband before going to see Andrea Bocelli in concert at the NIA.


----------



## poppie123

ooooh, Southend. Just 5 mins up the road from me


----------



## Dimplenose

Pond dipping with the Brownies tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzybear

Work tomorrow morning then getting my car washed and tackling the inside myself *groan*  I have a 30% off voucher for Gap so I may go shopping and see if they still have a cardigan I liked.
Sunday is my dad's birthday barbecue in the evening. The rest of time will probably be filled with cleaning and holiday prep so I don't have to worry about it after work. We fly to New York on Thursday


----------



## PoppyAnna

My Mum is staying for the weekend to celebrate Poppy's birthday

At 12noon today Poppy is having a "Build-a-Bear" party for 10 of her friends, then we are taking them to McDonalds for lunch.

Tomorrow their other grandparents are coming for tea, and apart from the usual arguments about homework  thats as exciting as it gets.

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

Happy Birthday Poppy


----------



## mandymouse

Thank Crunchie It's Friday .. 

.. and it's nearly the weekend 

No doubt my weekend will begin at F&B's tonight with a large White Zinfandel or two, then tomorrow we're off to Southampton for a bit of retail therapy and a nice meal at Bella Italia.  Sunday will probably be spent recovering 

What are your plans ?

Have a great weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im coming over to see you this morning ! and then im off to Joh's tomorrow, A whole weekend of Disney talk


----------



## PoppyAnna

Having a nice day relaxing at home today.  Strictly on TV tonight, of course

Tomorrow I am doing a childrens table sale with the girls in the vain hope of getting rid of old toys to make space and profit in time for .
In the evening we are going to Nando's for tea and the off to see Toy Story 3D with friends

No plans for Sunday yet, but no doubt at some stage it will involve fighting over homework

Have a great weekend,, whatever you are doing


----------



## CHEK

My eldest DD's 11th birthday today 

Happy Birthday Alexandra  (love you loads)

Went to watch Fame on Wednesday  tonight is her choice and it's a homemade curry with all the family  

Maybe a wee bit of decorating over the weekend 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Nothing exciting planned for me......just lots of  & resting my ankle still as I have been doing since we got home. 

I will probably add all the borders etc to our Photopass pics & get that ordered too.


----------



## tennisfan

Today I met a friend from uni for lunch & she asked if I fancy going to NY sometime next year as her other half doesn't want to.  So I will be looking at dates & prices

Working nights Saturday & Sunday hopefully I won't have any drunks to deal with


----------



## madmumof2

Today I'm packing our suitcases for WDW next week!

Tomorrow I'll probably re-check and re-pack (which may become a daily thing until Thursday!), Sunday my Mum is coming up with some bits to take and I'm going to a friends to borrow a bag for hand luggage. 

Since Cameron doesn't seem to have chicken pox now (yay!!) he'll be going back to school Monday, so mundane washing and school stuff sunday night too.


----------



## joolz1910

It was my DD's birthday on Thursday 1st, so we are having a weekend of celebrating. Off to West Midland Safari Park tomorrow and birthday tea on Sunday. I'm sure the kids will enjoy it - I'm just thinking of all that food preparation ahead of me.


----------



## emily1982

Well i've been to have my stitches out today...turns out they haven't exactly worked, so when the blood started pouring out (sorry) they decided to temporarly use paper ones till next week then look at it again! 
I've been reading peoples trip reports today, probably not a good idea as i wont be going again for the a very long time...but some of them make me laugh!


----------



## Lizzybear

I spent today doing a pizza tour in Little Italy and Greenwich Village then Times Square in the evening... Tomorrow we're going to lower Manhattan and Coney Island. I love NYC!!


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday we went to Milton Keynes, then to the inlaws for dinner. Today I have spent 7 hours doing school work (lesson planning, marking books, making resources etc), but have finished now and in an hour we are heading out to the cinema to watch Toy Story 3D!


----------



## Tillybud

Yesterday morning I was at work and I hoped to go out last night but dh had a migraine so I didn't want to leave him with dd.  Today we went to see Toy Story in 3d which was fab, followed by a brief trip into town to get some ideas for xmas shopping.  Just waiting for dinner to finish and then ironing tonight  ... not !!!


----------



## mandymouse

Wow, It's Friday again, where has this week gone ? 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice

We haven't got any plans at the moment.  The girls are going to see UP tonight, and we may pop to F&B's for our Friday evening drinky.  We also may go to see Surrogates at the cinema at some point, but that's about it

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm packing 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have a quiet weekend planned, last chance to sort out what we need for the holidays  im going to take my mum to leicester on sat morning for a look around the shops.

Matthew is going to a party at the snowdome on sunday and thats it really

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

not a lot planned here, probably pop into Reading on saturday and relaxing on sunday


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I'm packing





i bet this weekend is nowhere near as exciting as next weekend !!


----------



## Tillybud

Saturdays are pretty much the same in our house, dd has ballet class at 09:30 and we usually follow this by a trip to town for a late breakfast and on Sunday we're going to see Disney Princesses on Ice, Princess Wishes ... I managed to get front row tickets so we can't wait


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> i bet this weekend is nowhere near as exciting as next weekend !!



You are quite correct, next weekend will be mega exciting


----------



## CustardTart

I have nothing planned whatsoever as we absolutely need to get the house organised!!! 

The builders are moving on _at a pace_ and, as the relocation of the gas meter from inside the garage seems to be taking FOREVER, I can feel they'll want to push on with alternative work in the meantime... So I'm going to have to set up an alternative laundry room and pantry (the existing ones are due to be demolished) for the duration... Oh what joy!!!


----------



## tennisfan

For once i'm not at work so that is a bonus in itself.  Hoping to catch up with a friend who is back from holiday.  My sister may be popping over with the children.

Also hope to narrow down dates & hotel for NY next year


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Dont know, but last sunday I ran the loch ness marathon 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 An achiechment for somebody who spent 10 years being nearly 20 stone????

   wohhhhooooooooooooo


----------



## Tinks1984

Congratulations Orlandothebeagle! 

This weekend, I'm going VIP to the Super League Grand Final, Leeds vs. St. Helens  We've been invited to one of the corporate boxes by a friend, so we're excited about it. 

Then Sunday, I'll be catching up on my Strictly and X-Factor before packing up my bag for the trip to Center Parcs on Monday morning!  Into the tropical swimming paradise I go - and maybe a spa or two as a treat whilst there


----------



## emily1982

I'm still laid up on the sofa with my foot up....having to go every other day now to have it dressed as the wound is open, so tomorrow im chilling and sunday i'm at the hospital


----------



## PoppyAnna

orlandothebeagle said:


> Dont know, but last sunday I ran the loch ness marathon
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> An achiechment for somebody who spent 10 years being nearly 20 stone????
> 
> wohhhhooooooooooooo







Tinks1984 said:


> Congratulations Orlandothebeagle!
> 
> This weekend, I'm going VIP to the Super League Grand Final, Leeds vs. St. Helens  We've been invited to one of the corporate boxes by a friend, so we're excited about it.
> 
> Then Sunday, I'll be catching up on my Strictly and X-Factor before packing up my bag for the trip to Center Parcs on Monday morning!  Into the tropical swimming paradise I go - and maybe a spa or two as a treat whilst there



Enjoy Center Parcs, we love it



emily1982 said:


> I'm still laid up on the sofa with my foot up....having to go every other day now to have it dressed as the wound is open, so tomorrow im chilling and sunday i'm at the hospital



Hope it heals quickly 

We are catching up on some bits and pieces we need to discuss and plan etc.
Apparently we should start thinking about christmas before everybody else does from November 
We'll probably go out for a nice long walk or bike ride tomorrow too
M&S "dine in" food in the fridge so we're all sorted

Have a great weekend whatever you're doing


----------



## BRobson

Well I am off to  London in the morning and flying out to WDW on Sunday with BA - so have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

BRobson said:


> Well I am off to  London in the morning and flying out to WDW on Sunday with BA - so have a great weekend everyone



Have a great time Jackie


----------



## Jets fan

Am off to a Christmas Fair at Windsor Racecourse - really hope I donot spend much money! Then on Sunday I'm off to an Ice Hockey match.

Hope everybody has a fab weekend

Tina


----------



## Jonjo

Going into Cambridge to see UP today.  Then into London tomorrow to attend the book launch of Eoin Colfer's 'And Another Thing...'


----------



## irongirlof12

I need to make a Ancient greece outfit for DD7 so it's off to Grantham to find some material, a bit of other shopping and a gander around the shops for me. Watching X-factor to-nite


----------



## strawberry blonde

I am phoning all my friends to let them know I have given in my notice as a Care Worker and start as a Doctor's Receptionist the 1st week in November.  No more bank holidays to work. Xmas and New Year off!  

2nd interview since 1991 and I got the job.  I feel as if I've eaten 10 boxes of blue smarties!! I'm so hyper.


----------



## Minniespal

wilma-bride said:


> I'm packing



Me too


----------



## Pinky166

Have a fab time to all of you going away. 

Hope your foot heals quickly Emily, it must really be getting you down now.   

Well done Orlandothebeagle! That is a great achievement. 

I haven't got anything exciting planned, just got in from the vets with Bailey to have her fortnightly injection, soon to be monthly thankfully!  Also had to get her foot looked at as she has picked up a bacterial infection and has been chewing it like crazy..... She is such a nightmare! 

Think we will just be relaxing as hubby isn't feeling 100% today. I am looking forward to the x factor & strictly tonight. 

Hope everyone has a fab time whatever your plans.


----------



## Netty

nothing special going on here, dh is working away in London this weekend, I'm having Charlie overnight tonight. so today I'm going to have a stroll around town then pop into Matalan to see what my hrs are for next week...so all in all nothing exciting going on!!
Those leaving this weekend-have a great flight over 
Those packing -remember less is more!! less in your case -more to bring back


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

I have an audition in about 2 hours for a part in my local amateur dramatic group. Then just chilling in front of the T.V tonight, waiting to hear if I have got the part or not


----------



## The Fetherstons

I have been to work today, now going to chill with a nice glass of rose.

Tomorrow we have just booked tickets to see Disney Princess On Ice cant wait really looking forward to it

Enjoy your weekend everyone

Have fun packing you lucky people


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday Again !!!

I can't believe how quick this week has gone 

So then, what are your plans for this weekend ? Have you got anything nice planned ?

It's another quiet weekend for us.  We have got nothing planned, but at least we've got the Brazillian Grand Prix to look forward to on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Gatwick this weekend 

We are metting Joh at the gatwick hilton at 3.45pm on sunday for the official start of our holiday 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> im going to Gatwick this weekend
> 
> We are metting Joh at the gatwick hilton at 3.45pm on sunday for the official start of our holiday
> 
> have a great weekend everyone



Lucky you hun, I hope you have a fab time, I'll miss you


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Lucky you hun, I hope you have a fab time, I'll miss you



Aww thank hun, we will have to arrange a catch up when i get back xx


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Aww thank hun, we will have to arrange a catch up when i get back xx



Yep, I'll be around as soon as your photos have been downloaded


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Yep, I'll be around as soon as your photos have been downloaded


----------



## tony64

Sulking because my friends are off to Florida without me.

and I know I would have fitted in the cases, no problem, 32Kg however MAY be pushing it a little.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Sulking because my friends are off to Florida without me.
> 
> and I know I would have fitted in the cases, no problem, 32Kg however MAY be pushing it a little.



 you will be with us in spirit mate !!


----------



## tony64

natalielongstaff said:


> you will be with us in spirit mate !!



I may even consume a few.  just to down my sorrows.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> I may even consume a few.  just to down my sorrows.



it will be your turn next month and then i will be jealous !!


----------



## Goofyish

We are off to London for the weekend


----------



## natalielongstaff

Goofyish said:


> We are off to London for the weekend



Are you going to see a show ?


----------



## emily1982

I'm sofa bound....again!


----------



## wilma-bride

Well, this weekend will be a whirlwind of activity - tomorrow Rea and I are going to get waxed , Daniel and Gary are going for pre-holiday haircuts and we'll be spending the afternoon getting stuff ready for the big day on Sunday 

As Nat says, we're meeting at the Hilton at Gatwick to kick off the holiday.

I am so excited


----------



## Kevin Stringer

wilma-bride said:


> Well, this weekend will be a whirlwind of activity - tomorrow Rea and I are going to get waxed
> 
> I am so excited



Are you sure Gary doesn't require a spot of the old waxing? He looked a bit hairy last time we met. 

I hope you all have a wonderful time, it's amazing how quickly it's come round.

We are going to see UP in 3D tomorrow, so at least that's a small Disney link.

Kev


----------



## The Fetherstons

Have a fab time Joh and Nat

I am off out for a meal and a couple of drinkies tonight with my friend.

Work tomorrow morning, and then we are all off out early evening to meet some friends for a chat and another drinkie then home to watch X Factor.

Sunday we are going out for lunch and then off to watch the basketball

Hope you all have a good weekend whatever your up to


----------



## scottish mum

Hope you have a great time Nat and Joh.

Tomorrow we are off to Blackpool to visit the inlaws for a week. i am going to deliver the xmas pressies while we are down there as we won't be back before xmas. So hopefully next week will be lovely weather as if its raining I will be very depressed, theres nothing worse than Blackpool in the rain.


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> im going to Gatwick this weekend
> 
> We are metting Joh at the gatwick hilton at 3.45pm on sunday for the official start of our holiday
> 
> have a great weekend everyone





wilma-bride said:


> Well, this weekend will be a whirlwind of activity - tomorrow Rea and I are going to get waxed , Daniel and Gary are going for pre-holiday haircuts and we'll be spending the afternoon getting stuff ready for the big day on Sunday
> 
> As Nat says, we're meeting at the Hilton at Gatwick to kick off the holiday.
> 
> I am so excited



Have a fantastic time, ladies!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Hope everyone's having a fab weekend... Just thought I'd let you know that Richard and I are celebrating 31 (yes, that's thirty one!!!!) years together today!!!     

On October 17th 1978, a mutual friend arranged for me to meet him on a blind date - I needed a new boyfriend and she knew he'd had a crush on me for a while... The rest, my friends, is history!!! And now it's champagne time so CHEERS!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## mandymouse

Wow Karen ! 31 years together, that is something to celebrate ~ Congratulations


----------



## Pinky166

Congratulations hun, hope your having a glass or two to celebrate your anniversary and your win today!  Needless to say we are not. 

Are you off out for a lovely meal or anything?


----------



## Pinky166

We haven't been up to much today, I wrote Day 3 of my trippie then we watched the football...  We've just spent over 2 hours raking leaves in our front garden......I hate having 4 humungous trees as the amount of leaves drives me crazy. Tonight I am going to sit and watch X Factor & Strictly. No plans for tomorrow yet. 

Hope you have a fab time Nat & Joh, I look forward to reading all about it in your trippie. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Congratulations hun, hope your having a glass or two to celebrate your anniversary and your win today!  Needless to say we are not.
> 
> Are you off out for a lovely meal or anything?



We went out last night, Claire - had a fab meal and a couple of champagne cocktails then...   

Samuel's now back from school for 2 weeks half-term and Matty came over to watch the Villa game (sorry, Claire & Lee!) so we'll probably get a boy-friendly takeaway (I fancy chicken & mushroom pie, chips and mushy peas) to go with our bottle of pink Veuve Clicquot - very classy!!! 

Tomorrow it's all about clearing out the pantry and laundry room - they're being demolished next week as the superbuilders crack on!!! So far so good... 

Have a great weekend, one and all!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinky166 said:


> .
> 
> Hope you have a fab time Nat & Joh, I look forward to reading all about it in your trippie.



thank you


----------



## mandymouse

TGI.. Friday !! 

I hope you've got a fun weekend planned, what are you up to ?

Hubby & I are off to a wedding tomorrow afternoon, then tomorrow night we're really looking forward to seeing Spandau Ballet at the NEC

Sunday will be spent chilling and hopefully enjoying the extra hour in bed due to the clocks going back over the weekend

Have a lovely weekend everone


----------



## Dimplenose

Last day at work today before a week off for half term.

DS is coming home for his first visit since leaving for university last month (I don't know how much we'll see him, I suspect we'll just be a free b&b as he catches up with old friends!)


----------



## jjk

im going shopping today, and probably saturday,sunday will just be relaxing

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## emily1982

I'm off to the hospital in abit, plus had some shelves delivered which my Dad needs to put together for me!
Tomorrow..i've decided i'm going to make some christmas cards and then going to the theatre in the evening.
Sunday- Am not sure yet

Also really need to order a new laptop and also this morning trying to order some tickets to see Jeff Dunham whose touring next year!

Still got a bad foot...but hopefully things are improving now!

Have a good weekend all!!!


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> TGI.. Friday !!
> 
> I hope you've got a fun weekend planned, what are you up to ?
> 
> Hubby & I are off to a wedding tomorrow afternoon, then tomorrow night we're really looking forward to seeing Spandau Ballet at the NEC
> 
> *Sunday will be spent chilling and hopefully enjoying the extra hour in bed due to the clocks going back over the weekend
> *
> Have a lovely weekend everone



I'm so glad i'm not working nights this weekend as it would me an extra hour at work, when we do a minimum of 12 hours shifts anymore is

Today my friend & I finally sorted NY as we were told our hotel was unavailable, so we have had to change & pay a bit more

Tomorrow i'm off to France for the day to do a bit of shopping etc & Sunday will be relaxing

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

Work tomorrow morning then the rest of the weekend will probably be a mixture of sorting out the bits of holiday stuff I haven't put away (I was straight back into work as acting manager the day after we got back so i've just about had the inclination to unpack my case ), doing a ton of ironing and laundry and visiting my sister who's back home for the weekend from Bristol. Tonight we have to go to the supermarket... Not my preferred way to spend a Friday night!


----------



## wickesy

I'm going to spend tomorrow finishing off restoring all my programs after installing Windows 7 at the beginning of the week then on Sunday Dad and I are off to Wembley to watch Tampa Bay Buccaneers 'at home' to the New England Patriots.  Unfortunately based on the form of both teams it looks like the Florida team are going to come off worst - Tampa Bay haven't won a game yet this season and the Pats won last Sunday 59-0   Still, a good day out will be had by all!


----------



## Danauk

I am doing my housework today then we are going to Alton Towers tomorrow, I haven't really used my AP much this year and I want to see how the new coaster is progressing!


----------



## Tillybud

just waiting for dh to bring dd back from ballet and then we're off to York for a bit of shopping and some lunch.  Tonight I'm going to try and wrap up some xmas pressies whilst burning my egg nog yankee candle watching x factor ... will make a change to usually watching a xmas dvd but I'm going to give it a go, it also means I can make dh help otherwise I'm always left to do it on my own.  Tomorrow will probably be a catch up day around the house before work on Monday


----------



## dolphingirl47

I spent the weekend doing overtime. I could not resist and booked a solo cruise for next April (Eastbound Transatlantic) while I was on the Magic. Between it being more expensive going solo and me having to pay it off before Christmas, I can do with all the overtime I can get. Fortunately they lifted the overtime ban just before I went on holiday.

Corinna


----------



## irongirlof12

what's everyone doing for the Hallowe'en weekend?

I am doing a younger kids party on Saturday afternoon and an older girls  sleepover with trick or treating for DD12. then it's X-factor for entertainment- still reeling from last week! Relaxing on Sunday


----------



## PoppyAnna

I am taking the girls to see my Mum tomorrow.

No plans for daytime saturday, as DH wants to go out shopping on his own
I want to take the girls trick or treating early evening but our neighbours aren't particularly kind spirited   and as there aren't many young families on our close I'm tempted to call at the ones I know well (and like ) beforehand and give them some sweets and ask if I can knock with the girls on saturday night.

Sunday we up going to Central London to watch UP in 3d at the imax, followed by the London Eye and a nice sunday meal out

Have a lovely spooky Halloween weekend everybody


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tomorrow we have our annual Halloween Dress up for charity at work. This year we are raising money for a breast cancer charity and there should be some pink in the costumes. Fortunately my pirate costume that I put together for Pirate Night during our cruise and for MNSSHP is pink and purple so that will do. This should be a lot of fun.

Other than that, I will be working all weekend.

Corinna


----------



## The Fetherstons

DH and I are both at work on Saturday morning and my mam is taking Adam to see Fantastic Mr Fox.

Saturday evening

We are off to a fancy dress Halloween Party

Sunday will be housework, dinner and relaxing

Have a Happy Halloween Weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

'I can't wait for the weekend to begin' 





Happy Hallowe'en Weekend Everyone !! 

What have you got planned ? Any parties ? or trick or treating ?

We've got a hectic weekend planned

My girls are having a fancy dress party tonight, so hubby and I are heading to Coventry for a meal and to escape the festivites 

Tomorrow night we're going to see Pink in Brum, then on Sunday hubby and I are going to see The Specials.  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

sounds like you have a great weekend planned Mandy 

we are going to the Pompey match tomorrow

sunday we are not sure yet

happy Halloween to all


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds like a fab weekend Mandy! 

DH is working all weekend so I will be bored probably!  I may pop over to see my mum & dad tomorrow and may even get some more of my trip report done. 

Hope you all have a spooktastic weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Sounds like a fun packed weekend Mandy

Today i'm off to my 2nd cousins funeral who died last week. Tomorrow my sister, BIL & children are coming over for our fireworks night (providing it doesn't rain)

Sunday I hope to catch up with some friends as I have the week off work

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

Some great weekend plans, people!!! 

We're swapping our FND (Friday Night Date) for the slightly more exotic SND so relaxing if front of the TV tonight... 

We'll be spending Saturday re-re-reorganising our living space.  I've now lost the pantry and laundry so have tons of stuff all over the worktops! The superbuilders have plumbed in my washing machine upstairs in the soon-to-be-refurbished shower room and are currently blocking off the soon-to-be-demolished laundry/pantry from the rest of the house. They have dug incredibly deep 6' footings and they are nearly ready to start putting the shell of the extension up!!! It's all happening so fast... 

On Sunday, Sophie and I are off for lunch at the O2 before watching what Disney Princesses get up to on ice!!! I'm assuming we are talking skating rink antics rather than cocaine snorting here, but you never know when you're on the Greenwich peninsula... 

Sunday evening sees Richard taking centre stage as he channels the persona of Vulcan, god of fire and sets alight all our unwanted wooden garden furniture that is languishing at the bottom of the garden. I have the fire brigade on speed dial...


----------



## tony64

Looking forward to going to see UP this weekend.


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to Alton Towers tomorrow to the scarefest event, then on Sunday I will be making sure all my school work is ready for the new term.


----------



## PoppyAnna

CustardTart said:


> Sunday evening sees Richard taking centre stage as he channels the persona of Vulcan, god of fire and sets alight all our unwanted wooden garden furniture that is languishing at the bottom of the garden. I have the fire brigade on speed dial...



  I'll look out over Harvington in your direction for smoke signals if you get in trouble


----------



## CustardTart

PoppyAnna said:


> I'll look out over Harvington in your direction for smoke signals if you get in trouble



Good to know someone's watching my back... And fence...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Sunday evening sees Richard taking centre stage as he channels the persona of Vulcan, god of fire and sets alight all our unwanted wooden garden furniture that is languishing at the bottom of the garden. I have the fire brigade on speed dial...



I hope Richard isn't as impatient or as stupid as Lee.....I have banned him from having bonfires now as he pours petrol on it.  The last one ended with him melting the petrol can and thankfully we have a brick garage or that would have gone up in flames too!   MEN! 

Have fun at Disney on Ice, I haven't been for a few years as my neice has decided she is too old for Disney now.  (She is 7 and doesn't take after me! )


----------



## wideeyes

last night went for a meal, today have done a pumpkin with DD and going to do a treasure hunt for her to find her treats in the house later after dinner, tomorrow probably go shopping and chill out before monday comes again!!


----------



## CustardTart

CustardTart said:


> ...We'll be spending Saturday re-re-reorganising our living space.  I've now lost the pantry and laundry so have tons of stuff all over the worktops...



FORGET THE ABOVE!!!! I've sent Richard out on errands and am having more fun spending my Saturday chatting with Claire Pinky166!!! Hi Claire!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Just back from spying on the spooky Halloween party my daughter Sophie and her partner Dr Joe are hosting at their house... Youngest son Samuel was invited (Matty, eldest son couldn't go as enjoying a weekend away in Berlin) and earlier I painted his nails black and made his face as pale as QVC make-up would allow...











This is the creepy cottage festooned with black lace - sorry about the photos it's DH on his iPhone...






Spooky pale guy from earlier enjoying poison punch...





The evil butler...





Disturbed daughter...





Frightening family photo...


----------



## Pinky166

Hi Karen!  Sorry to have distrupted your reorganising but it's been fun. 

Great photo's - although Samuel doesn't look too impressed in the first one....maybe he realised you were going to plaster them on the internet! 

We haven't had any trick or treaters tonight - oh well more sweeties for us.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Hi Karen!  Sorry to have distrupted your reorganising but it's been fun.
> 
> Great photo's - although Samuel doesn't look too impressed in the first one....maybe he realised you were going to plaster them on the internet!
> 
> We haven't had any trick or treaters tonight - oh well more sweeties for us.



Disrupt away!!! No, please, I mean it!!!    And it's been an absolute pleasure, hun... 

Believe it or not, he was trying to look scary...   

They know I plaster photos of them in inappropriate garb all over the internet - at least, I *THINK* they do... 

Loadsa trick or treaters - not many Freddos left for me!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Disrupt away!!! No, please, I mean it!!!    And it's been an absolute pleasure, hun...
> 
> Believe it or not, he was trying to look scary...
> 
> They know I plaster photos of them in inappropriate garb all over the internet - at least, I *THINK* they do...
> 
> Loadsa trick or treaters - not many Freddos left for me!!!



Ok then I'll carry on, anything to get us both out of the chores...I managed to avoid my ironing pile yet again. 

Oh bless him.....I thought it was a "Go away with that darn camera mum" look.  

Awww I will send you some of the Smarties, Milky bar buttons and fruit pastilles that I've got here.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank Goodness It's Nearly the Weekend 

We haven't got anything planned, but after the madness of last weekend, I am quite happy with that

Hopefully my weekend will start with a glass of White Zinfandel or two at F&B's tonight

So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

Have a fab weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## tony64

Packing


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> Packing





no plans here, except finishing the washing/ironing etc


----------



## mandymouse

tony64 said:


> Packing



I'm sooooooo jealous


----------



## tony64

mandymouse said:


> I'm sooooooo jealous



Xmas and new year will soon be here Mandy.


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> I'm sooooooo jealous



So am I !!! wish i was going back


----------



## Jets fan

Travelling down the M4/M5 to Plymouth for my dads memorial service. Looking forward to seeing the sea at Hope Cove as well.


----------



## mikki.young

I'm hoping my new PC arrives today (dh is getting my old one).  I suspect I will spend the weekend tearing my hair out trying to get things to work but if I'm lucky it will be a fun weekend learning all the new things about windows 7.

For any geeks amongst you here are some of the specs:
Intel® Corei7 Processor i7-860 (2.80GHz) 8MB Cache + HyperThreading
8GB CORSAIR XMS3 DUAL-DDR3 1600MHz - LIFETIME WARRANTY
ASUS® P7P55D PRO: DDR3, S-ATA II, 3 x PCI-Ex, 2 x PCI
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit - inc DVD & Licence (£79)
8 x USB 2.0 PORTS (6 REAR + 2 FRONT) AS STANDARD
1.5TB SERIAL ATA 3-Gb/s HARD DRIVE WITH 32MB CACHE
1.5TB SERIAL ATA 3-Gb/s HARD DRIVE WITH 32MB CACHE
22x DUAL LAYER DVD WRITER ±R/±RW/RAM
1GB ATI RADEON HD 5750 PCI EXPRESS - DirectX® 11

Hopefully I will get the Internet working quickly so I can get back here!

Have a great trip Tony!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jets fan said:


> Travelling down the M4/M5 to Plymouth for my dads memorial service. Looking forward to seeing the sea at Hope Cove as well.



  Hope that goes as well as it can for you.

We are going to a cafe for breakfast in the morning.  My eldest DD has Ballroom and Latin dance exams tomorrow morning and then my in-laws are putting on their annual firework display/party in the evening

No plans for Sunday so far.  

Have a great weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## CustardTart

tony64 said:


> Packing


The best sort of weekend then, Tony!!! 



Jets fan said:


> Travelling down the M4/M5 to Plymouth for my dads memorial service. Looking forward to seeing the sea at Hope Cove as well.


That can't be easy so take care...


----------



## CustardTart

I don't want to do _anything_ this weekend so, in the words of Pat Benatar,  no promises, no demands!!!  

My feet are _killing_ me after marching around Olympia yesterday (why oh why did I wear heels????) and I've gotta get up to Wembley this evening for Fleetwood Mac - don't Lindsey and Stevie know the O2 is waaaay more convenient for me???????   

Whatever you're up to, have a great one...


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Hoping everyone has a great weekend!

I'm looking forward to starting my Christmas celebrations on Sunday in DLRP


----------



## tennisfan

Jets fan said:


> Travelling down the M4/M5 to Plymouth for my dads memorial service. Looking forward to seeing the sea at Hope Cove as well.



Hope it all goes well



CustardTart said:


> I don't want to do _anything_ this weekend so, in the words of Pat Benatar,  no promises, no demands!!!
> 
> My feet are _killing_ me after marching around Olympia yesterday (why oh why did I wear heels????) and I've gotta get up to Wembley this evening for Fleetwood Mac - don't Lindsey and Stevie know the O2 is waaaay more convenient for me???????
> 
> Whatever you're up to, have a great one...



How inconsiderate of them Have a great time tonight



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Hoping everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting my Christmas celebrations on Sunday in DLRP



Have you & Kyra have a fantastic trip


----------



## tennisfan

I haven't got much planned, going out for a meal & then the cinema tonight with a friend.  Tomorrow I might attempt making a meat pudding for my dad (never made one before).  Sunday will be relaxing & dreading going back to work after having a week off.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

CustardTart said:


> The best sort of weekend then, Tony!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHH YYYEEESSSS
> 
> Plus we have the Toby Keith concert on Tuesday. RESULT
Click to expand...


----------



## CustardTart

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Hoping everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting my Christmas celebrations on Sunday in DLRP


Have a magical time, Emma and Kyra...


----------



## PoppyAnna

CustardTart said:


> I've gotta get up to Wembley this evening for Fleetwood Mac - don't Lindsey and Stevie know the O2 is waaaay more convenient for me???????



I know what you mean feel exactly the same Billy Connelly is doing the Hammersmith Apollo and I'd love to go but it aint the O2!  I love parking in that tube car park there  but I think they're catching unto that one


----------



## Pinky166

Hope the service goes as well as can be Tina. 

Have a fab time Emma & Kyra....take lots of pics of the christmas decs please.

Don't know what we are up to yet. Have a great one all.


----------



## mandymouse

Jets fan said:


> Travelling down the M4/M5 to Plymouth for my dads memorial service. Looking forward to seeing the sea at Hope Cove as well.



 Thinking of you



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I'm looking forward to starting my Christmas celebrations on Sunday in DLRP



Have a great time Emma


----------



## hildasmuriel

For once, I am actually doing something this weekend. Firstly my son is coming home for his first weekend since going to Uni (I have to clear out his room, which has become my dumping ground for presents I have bought and not wrapped )
Then we are all going out tomorrow night to celebrate my sister's 50th birthday - a meal at our favourite Italian restaurant. 

Hope eevryone has a good weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

hildasmuriel said:


> For once, I am actually doing something this weekend. Firstly my son is coming home for his first weekend since going to Uni (I have to clear out his room, which has become my dumping ground for presents I have bought and not wrapped )
> Then we are all going out tomorrow night to celebrate my sister's 50th birthday - a meal at our favourite Italian restaurant.
> 
> Hope eevryone has a good weekend.



Enjoy your weekend.  I bet you can't wait for your son to be back


----------



## Tink2312

Well, I'll be packing this weekend as well as doing some last-minute itinerary planning. I was going over to see one of my friends on Saturday, but not really feeling well enough with this stinking cold still hanging around


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Nearly the Weekend !! 

What have you got planned for this weekend ? Anything nice ?

Hubby & I are heading down to Twickenham tomorrow for the England v Argentina game, and by the sound of the weather forecast, it is going to be very wet and windy 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm planning to go up to London to see the Lord Mayor's Show (I haven't seen it for over 20 years), have lunch up in town, maybe do some shopping around Covent Garden and then see the fireworks from the South Bank.  I'm just hoping it's not too wet and windy to make things unpleasant.


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are celebrating my mums birthday today, we are going to the pub tonight for a meal 

Tomorrow i plan to get all the jobs done and on Sunday we are having a duvet day 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo !! It's Nearly the Weekend !!
> 
> What have you got planned for this weekend ? Anything nice ?
> 
> Hubby & I are heading down to Twickenham tomorrow for the England v Argentina game, and by the sound of the weather forecast, it is going to be very wet and windy
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



Enjoy the Rugger Mandy   The weather is bad here at the moment, and isn't changing until Sunday apparently 



Dimplenose said:


> I'm planning to go up to London to see the Lord Mayor's Show (I haven't seen it for over 20 years), have lunch up in town, maybe do some shopping around Covent Garden and then see the fireworks from the South Bank.  I'm just hoping it's not too wet and windy to make things unpleasant.



Sounds lovely Libby, put your boots on though, its wet n windy....



natalielongstaff said:


> We are celebrating my mums birthday today, we are going to the pub tonight for a meal
> 
> Tomorrow i plan to get all the jobs done and on Sunday we are having a duvet day
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Happy Birthday to your Mum.  Hope you get your duvet day on Sunday, sounds fab

Anna has a party slap bang in the middle of the day tomorrow  but at least it happens to be right next door to our nearest CostCo  so the Mums are christmas shopping whilst the kids play   We're are on a mission to finish our christmas presents on Saturday so we can have a fun day on Sunday - hopefully up to London onto the Eye  (IMHO better in the winter as you can see more with all the leaves gone) and a wander around and into Hamleys


----------



## tennisfan

I have just finished a run of weekday nights so relaxing tonight.  Tomorrow i'm going to see 2012 at the cinema with my cousin & Sunday will be catching up with the washing, ironing etc. Then looking forward to my day trip to DLRP on Wednesday


----------



## CHEK

Well Christmas officially starts for us tomorrow as both DD's start rehearsals for our local panto Sleeping Beauty 

Good luck girls x x


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are heading for the Trafford Centre tomorrow and will have a meal there. I also just had a look at their website and they now have two indoor mini golf courses that sound a lot of fun.

Corinna


----------



## natalielongstaff

CHEK said:


> Well Christmas officially starts for us tomorrow as both DD's start rehearsals for our local panto Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Good luck girls x x



Good luck to your girls


----------



## PoppyAnna

CHEK said:


> Well Christmas officially starts for us tomorrow as both DD's start rehearsals for our local panto Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Good luck girls x x




Good luck to your girls 

Hope you're well


----------



## mandymouse

Dimplenose said:


> I'm planning to go up to London to see the Lord Mayor's Show (I haven't seen it for over 20 years), have lunch up in town, maybe do some shopping around Covent Garden and then see the fireworks from the South Bank.  I'm just hoping it's not too wet and windy to make things unpleasant.



Have fun Libby 



natalielongstaff said:


> We are celebrating my mums birthday today, we are going to the pub tonight for a meal



I hope you all enjoy the meal tonight Nat 



PoppyAnna said:


> Enjoy the Rugger Mandy   The weather is bad here at the moment, and isn't changing until Sunday apparently
> 
> Anna has a party slap bang in the middle of the day tomorrow  but at least it happens to be right next door to our nearest CostCo  so the Mums are christmas shopping whilst the kids play   We're are on a mission to finish our christmas presents on Saturday so we can have a fun day on Sunday - hopefully up to London onto the Eye  (IMHO better in the winter as you can see more with all the leaves gone) and a wander around and into Hamleys



Thanks hun, I just hope we stay dry

Have fun Christmas shopping Joanne 



tennisfan said:


> I have just finished a run of weekday nights so relaxing tonight.  Tomorrow i'm going to see 2012 at the cinema with my cousin & Sunday will be catching up with the washing, ironing etc. Then looking forward to my day trip to DLRP on Wednesday



Enjoy 2012, I really want to see it too.  Will you let me know what you think of it 



CHEK said:


> Well Christmas officially starts for us tomorrow as both DD's start rehearsals for our local panto Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Good luck girls x x



 Good Luck to your DD's 



dolphingirl47 said:


> We are heading for the Trafford Centre tomorrow and will have a meal there. I also just had a look at their website and they now have two indoor mini golf courses that sound a lot of fun.



I love the Trafford Centre. Paul & I always go to the Chinese restaurant there, we'll be going there in a couple of weeks.  I can't wait to see their  Christmas decorations.  Have fun Corinna


----------



## BRobson

I have a training day for my new job tomorrow and some Christmas shopping will be done on Sunday . We all have the day off on Monday but not decided what to do yet


----------



## Verity Chambers

We are off to see the Princesses on Ice tomorrow. Evie doesn't know yet, we are surprising her in the morning.


----------



## tennisfan

CHEK said:


> Well Christmas officially starts for us tomorrow as both DD's start rehearsals for our local panto Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Good luck girls x x



Good luck to your DD's


----------



## CHEK

natalielongstaff said:


> Good luck to your girls





PoppyAnna said:


> Good luck to your girls
> 
> Hope you're well





mandymouse said:


> Good Luck to your DD's





tennisfan said:


> Good luck to your DD's



Many thanks for all your good wishes guy's  Both DD's are quite excitied especially the youngest as this is her very 1st Panto 

I'm much better than I was thanks Joanne, see the Heart Failure nurse every few week's, and keep taking the tablets


----------



## Dimplenose

Dimplenose said:


> I'm planning to go up to London to see the Lord Mayor's Show (I haven't seen it for over 20 years), have lunch up in town, maybe do some shopping around Covent Garden and then see the fireworks from the South Bank.  I'm just hoping it's not too wet and windy to make things unpleasant.



As I woke up to torrents of rain and a forecast of strong winds this afternoon we decided to wait yet another year.  Feeling a bit glum now but I don't like wind (having lost our car in the '87 storm) and would have spent the day worrying about getting home.

I watched the parade on TV this morning instead.


----------



## saratogagirl

Just got back from having my hair and nails done, and I'm off to see 2012 soon, probably a couple of ritas at Frankie and Bennys soon before back to our friends out for some more booze!!

Tomorrow I will be packing, Monday off to Crawley for an overnight stay before flying to Cuba on Tuesday - its a good weekend !!


----------



## mandymouse

I can't believe that another week is nearly over 

What are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ? 

We've got a quiet one ahead of us.  Firstly I'm off to see New Moon this afternoon with Bek and her friend Dan, yay I can't wait.  Then tonight hubby and I will probably have our Friday night drinkypoo at F&B's, and at some time over the weekend, we may go to see 2012

Have a lovely weekend everyone .. and have fun if you're off to see New Moon


----------



## natalielongstaff

sounds fun Mandy 

We are going to Joh's for the weekend


----------



## CustardTart

We'll be out tonight for our usual FND (let's hope the lights stay on and I can actually see to get ready this week!) and tomorrow the whole family's heading to Oxford as we're celebrating three birthdays!!! 

It's my husband's tomorrow (47); my SiL's was in October (50) and MiL's is in December (80) - so it's a joint *177th*...  

We're staying in a hotel and have afternoon tea, a celebratory dinner and Sunday lunch all booked for the ten of us.  I'd be a liar if I didn't say that the main thing I'm looking forward to is the hotel bar's signature champagne cocktail: 





> a decadent combination of Calvados, Orange Bitters, Vanilla Essence and Champagne...


 I'm nothing if not intrigued... 

Anyway, it'll be fun to have a wander around Oxford - I don't think we've been there since DH left Uni back in 1985 and my eldest DS was born there so lots of memories... 

When we get back on Sunday, I'm hoping DH will get the faux Christmas tree down from the attic so I can make a start... 

Have fun everyone, whatever you're up to!!!


----------



## tony64

WELLLLLLLLL

We're off out for a meal tonight as it's my nephews birthday. 

See I didn't rub it in.


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> I can't believe that another week is nearly over
> 
> What are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> We've got a quiet one ahead of us.  Firstly I'm off to see New Moon this afternoon with Bek and her friend Dan, yay I can't wait.  Then tonight hubby and I will probably have our Friday night drinkypoo at F&B's, and at some time over the weekend, we may go to see 2012
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone .. and have fun if you're off to see New Moon



I want to see New Moon too I didn't get round to seeing 2012 last week as we had a change of plans



natalielongstaff said:


> sounds fun Mandy
> 
> We are going to Joh's for the weekend



Enjoy you weekend



CustardTart said:


> We'll be out tonight for our usual FND (let's hope the lights stay on and I can actually see to get ready this week!) and tomorrow the whole family's heading to Oxford as we're celebrating three birthdays!!!
> 
> It's my husband's tomorrow (47); my SiL's was in October (50) and MiL's is in December (80) - so it's a joint *177th*...
> 
> We're staying in a hotel and have afternoon tea, a celebratory dinner and Sunday lunch all booked for the ten of us.  I'd be a liar if I didn't say that the main thing I'm looking forward to is the hotel bar's signature champagne cocktail:  I'm nothing if not intrigued...
> 
> Anyway, it'll be fun to have a wander around Oxford - I don't think we've been there since DH left Uni back in 1985 and my eldest DS was born there so lots of memories...
> 
> When we get back on Sunday, I'm hoping DH will get the faux Christmas tree down from the attic so I can make a start...
> 
> Have fun everyone, whatever you're up to!!!



Have a fab time in Oxford



tony64 said:


> WELLLLLLLLL
> 
> We're off out for a meal tonight as it's my nephews birthday.
> 
> See I didn't rub it in.



 Enjoy

I have a really exciting weekend planned I'm working nights All this month that is all I have done, I will be glad to do some day shifts soon.

Also doing the physio tomorrow for the local girls football team, hoping I don't finish work late.  The plan is to get home have a couple of hours sleep, then go to football, come home & sleep before starting night number 2

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> WELLLLLLLLL
> 
> We're off out for a meal tonight as it's my nephews birthday.
> 
> See I didn't rub it in.



 and what are you doing for the rest of the weekend ??


----------



## CustardTart

tony64 said:


> WELLLLLLLLL
> 
> We're off out for a meal tonight as it's my nephews birthday.
> 
> See I didn't rub it in.



No, but you wanted to, Tony!!!   Have a fantastic time....


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> We are going to Joh's for the weekend



Have a fun weekend Nat 



CustardTart said:


> We're staying in a hotel and have afternoon tea, a celebratory dinner and Sunday lunch all booked for the ten of us.  I'd be a liar if I didn't say that the main thing I'm looking forward to is the hotel bar's signature champagne cocktail:  I'm nothing if not intrigued...
> 
> When we get back on Sunday, I'm hoping DH will get the faux Christmas tree down from the attic so I can make a start...



Have a lovely time in Oxford Karen, let us know what you think of the cocktail 

I'm going to get Paul to get the decorations out of the attic over the weekend so I can put my tree up next Wednesday 



tony64 said:


> WELLLLLLLLL
> 
> We're off out for a meal tonight as it's my nephews birthday.
> 
> See I didn't rub it in.



I take it you've got nothing incredibly exciting happening this weekend then Tone ? 



tennisfan said:


> I have a really exciting weekend planned I'm working nights All this month that is all I have done, I will be glad to do some day shifts soon.
> 
> Also doing the physio tomorrow for the local girls football team, hoping I don't finish work late.  The plan is to get home have a couple of hours sleep, then go to football, come home & sleep before starting night number 2
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



It sounds like you've got an exhausting weekend ahead Nikki, I bet you can't wait for some time off


----------



## disney_princess_85

I have quite a nice weekend planned: tonight DBF and I are having a night in with the M&S meal deal, tomorrow we're planning our Christmas trip and watching X-Factor and on Sunday we're going to watch New Moon and then to the Jonas Brothers concert! 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## wilma-bride

Have a great weekend everyone, especially Tony and Theresa who (I have to say) have probably got the best plans for this weekend  (with the exception of me, of course, who gets to spend the weekend with Nat )

Tomorrow morning, I have to go and get a last-minute Birthday pressie for a boy in Daniel's class whose party is on Sunday (only just found out that Daniel is invited ).

Daniel's Birthday party is tomorrow afternoon - he is having a joint swimming party with a friend from school.

On Sunday, it appears that I am now taking Daniel to Laserquest in Swindon


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> On Sunday, it appears that I am now taking Daniel to Laserquest in Swindon



 its going to be a short visit then mate xx


----------



## florida sun

Im looking forward to this weekend, a nice quiet one tonight and then tomorrow, Im meeting up with Karen and Jon (miffy2003) as they are in Cardiff this weekend to see Kasabian at the CIA on Sunday. Meeting them tomorrow afternoon down the bay, dropping off cars and then Vic, myself, Karen and Jon are off to see if we can get into Jamie Olivers new place in town for a meal and drinks. 

Hope to catch up with them then sometime Sunday afternoon, before they set off to the concert in the evening.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## natalielongstaff

that sounds like fun Sue ! Say hi to Karen for me xx


----------



## Latte Lover

wilma-bride said:


> Have a great weekend everyone, especially Tony and Theresa who (I have to say) have probably got the best plans for this weekend  (with the exception of me, of course, who gets to spend the weekend with Nat )
> 
> Tomorrow morning, I have to go and get a last-minute Birthday pressie for a boy in Daniel's class whose party is on Sunday (only just found out that Daniel is invited ).
> 
> Daniel's Birthday party is tomorrow afternoon - he is having a joint swimming party with a friend from school.
> 
> On Sunday, it appears that I am now taking Daniel to Laserquest in Swindon



Say 'Happy Birthday' to Daniel from us, Joh.  Trust us to miss it again!


----------



## Muscateer

Our weekends here in Muscat is Thursday and Friday but it is also the Eid holidays so we have an extended weekend.

Yesterday hubbie and I had a nice lunch out then went to see 2012 at the cinema. Last night we had a few drinks watching the new Michael McIntyre DVD, it was so funny my sides were sore laughing.

Today is our lazy day so we are having a pool and sunbathing day and will have a BBQ later with a few glasses of something nice.


----------



## mandymouse

'I can't wait for the weekend to begin' 

Woohoo !! It's Friday again.  What are you up to this weekend ? Are you doing any Christmas shopping ? putting your Christmas tree up ? or doing something else nice ?

Hubby & I are off to the Trafford Centre for a bit of Crimbo shopping, a nice meal and lots of TGI Friday cocktails (Sunday will be spent recovering )

Sadie, we really enjoyed 2012, did you like it ?

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im going into Leicester on saturday to do some shopping  not sure about sunday yet

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## strawberry blonde

It's my friends 50th birthday, so 30 of us girls are going to the Village Hotel for a 4 course meal and a Robbie Williams Tribute Night. And last orders isn't until 1am  

I'll be the one asleep by midnight


----------



## natalielongstaff

strawberry blonde said:


> It's my friends 50th birthday, so 30 of us girls are going to the Village Hotel for a 4 course meal and a Robbie Williams Tribute Night. And last orders isn't until 1am
> 
> I'll be the one asleep by midnight



oh that sounds like fun, have a great time


----------



## The Fetherstons

We are all of to the basketball game tonight.
Tomorrow im working until 1.30 then coming home doing the last tidy up and then we are putting the tree up and having a curry and a few drinkies
Sunday is my birthday so not sure if I will be making lunch or going out as we havent decided yet as the weather is meant to be terrible
If I am making lunch we are having a mini trial of christmas day lunch
Then Monday I am off shopping with my mam and we are going to have a nice lunch somewhere
Have a great weekend everyone whatever your doing


----------



## tennisfan

My weekend is pretty much the same as last weekend in that i'm working Saturday & Sunday but this time on days 0800-2000 though

I'm off to the cinema tonight was going to see 2012 but as its long & i'm working I don't want to be out too late, so we will probably see Nativity which looks quite funny

I have nearly finished all my Christmas shopping, I do most of it online - no crowds, usually cheaper & cashback/nectar points for nearly all of it

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Hmmmmm, what am I up to this weekend? 

Oh yes, I remember. I'm off in about an hour to catch the Eurostar with my daughter and 2 of my sisters. We're going to Disneyland Paris  for a one night stay in the Disneyland Hotel on the Castle Club floor. 
My husband is going to try and get the Christmas tree while we're away, so that on Monday (my birthday) I can spend the evening decorating it. What could be nicer?

Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## A Small World

hildasmuriel said:


> Hmmmmm, what am I up to this weekend?
> 
> Oh yes, I remember. I'm off in about an hour to catch the Eurostar with my daughter and 2 of my sisters. We're going to Disneyland Paris  for a one night stay in the Disneyland Hotel on the Castle Club floor.
> My husband is going to try and get the Christmas tree while we're away, so that on Monday (my birthday) I can spend the evening decorating it. What could be nicer?
> 
> Have a good one, everyone.



Have a fantabulous time


----------



## Muscateer

mandymouse said:


> Sadie, we really enjoyed 2012, did you like it ?



Yes Mandy we thought 2012 was really good, great special effects

Sounds as though everyone has a great weekend planned. Enjoy.


----------



## Dimplenose

Last minute decision to visit DS in Southampton - hopefully I'll get some Christmas shopping done whilst there.


----------



## mandymouse

hildasmuriel said:


> Hmmmmm, what am I up to this weekend?
> 
> Oh yes, I remember. I'm off in about an hour to catch the Eurostar with my daughter and 2 of my sisters. We're going to Disneyland Paris  for a one night stay in the Disneyland Hotel on the Castle Club floor.
> My husband is going to try and get the Christmas tree while we're away, so that on Monday (my birthday) I can spend the evening decorating it. What could be nicer?
> 
> Have a good one, everyone.



Lucky you Bev.  Have a lovely time


----------



## jjk

Im taking Kieran to his foorie match,then making a mad dash to watch Pompey get thrashed by Man U 

Tomorrow I am Popping into Reading for some last bits of Christmas Shopping


hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jets fan

I'm off to Marlow for a bit of shopping. Have no Christmas pressies left to buy, so will just buy for - well me!!

Tina


----------



## Pinky166

Friday & yesterday was spent cleaning, then I put up the first of my Christmas trees and decorated it Disney style.  Also put out all my christmas ornaments in the lounge & a few in the kitchen & hall. 

Today hubby is off to the Arsenal v Chelsea game so I may spend the afternoon putting up my black christmas tree in the dining room.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Friday night was brilliant. My friend gave us all a bag with blusher and lipgloss as we walked in with a small tag reminding us what we'd ordered.  Robbie tribute was great. Other friend is on school PTA and she got his card and hopes to book him for the school.  Beats a quiz night!!

And no I didn't fall asleep....I was still ready to party at 1am


----------



## natalielongstaff

strawberry blonde said:


> And no I didn't fall asleep....I was still ready to party at 1am



Good girl


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday .. !!

.. and nearly the weekend.  What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ? like going to a Christmas party ? doing some Christmas shopping or even putting up your Christmas tree ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment.  Eldest DD is going on a mystery residential with college to do some filming today till Monday.  She hasn't got a clue where they're going, just that it could be about 3 hours away  Hopefully she'll have a great weekend

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going away for the weekend with my mum - we are going to Rochester tomorrow and then staying in a hotel overnight and going to Bluewater shopping on sunday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, it's the weekend.  I think this week has got to go down in history as one of the longest (and worst) weeks ever - thank goodness it's almost over 

We are braving Cribbs Causeway tomorrow (foolhardy individuals that we are ) to finish our Christmas shooping.  On Sunday, Daniel is going to a party (his first of a mere 5 this month) - it's definitely coming to something when your 7-year old has a busier social calendar than you do 

Hope everyone has a great weekend - enjoy Bluewater Nat (maybe you should invite me too next year )


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> enjoy Bluewater Nat (maybe you should invite me too next year )



Will do mate ..... its about time you met my mother


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Will do mate ..... its about time you met my mother



Wow, things are geting serious 

It's only fair - after all, you have met mine


----------



## wideeyes

Hopefully doing some christmas shopping and putting the decs up


----------



## strawberry blonde

Food shopping in the morning and then watching Les Miserable at the school in the evening.....inbetween sucking throat lozengers and taking paracetamol.

Why did I never catch a cold when I worked as a Care Assistant and got soaked all the time going from house to house.  Now I'm in a lovely warm office, I feel rotten!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

strawberry blonde said:


> Why did I never catch a cold when I worked as a Care Assistant and got soaked all the time going from house to house.  Now I'm in a lovely warm office, I feel rotten!!



Its the central heating and other people's germs !! hope you feel better soon


----------



## Pinky166

Tomorrow Lee & I are off to the garden center to pick our real christmas tree then decorating it. 

On Sunday I will be making ADR's for Kaz's & my June trip.


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> im going away for the weekend with my mum - we are going to Rochester tomorrow and then staying in a hotel overnight and going to Bluewater shopping on sunday
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



That's fab, Nat!!! Welcome to my neck of the woods... I used to love Rochester at Christmas time - all Dickens'd up...  Makes me all nostalgic for when the big kids were little kids... 

And have fun at Bluey - Claire and I are having a shopping day there next Tues or Friday...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Tomorrow Lee & I are off to the garden center to pick our real christmas tree then decorating it.
> 
> *On Sunday I will be making ADR's for Kaz's & my June trip.*



Yeah you are!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Have a lovely weekend, everyone!!!   

It's been a bit of an odd week as I've been laid low for most of it by a mysterious back problem. Went to the Docs this morning and her rather weird drug combo has resolved it!!!  So I'm fit for a Friday Night Date with the old bloke who hangs around here.  Prior to that, I've got a Meet & Greet at a local beauticians! What can I say, there's free champagne involved... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Tomorrow we're going to look at cars (again) for DH - seems he's not that keen on the car he bought when I changed mine. Pest!!!  For someone who claims to not be that bothered about cars, he's certainly gotta long list of must-haves... 

On Sunday we'll finish getting the house ready for Christmas and enjoy the first mince pies of the season... Ho flippin' ho!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> That's fab, Nat!!! Welcome to my neck of the woods... I used to love Rochester at Christmas time - all Dickens'd up...  Makes me all nostalgic for when the big kids were little kids...
> 
> And have fun at Bluey - Claire and I are having a shopping day there next Tues or Friday...



im really looking forward to it Karen, i will try and get some piccies


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we have to drop DH's car off at the garage, then we have to back home for 9:30am for the surveyor to come around to measure up for the new front door we are having made and fitted. The we are getting the Christmas decorations down, we have 2 indoor trees to put up and 1 outdoor tree. Then we have the outdoor lights to put up all around our house and next door, move the smaller tree lights from the back garden out to the tree at the front and the put up the new larger lights in the trees in the back garden. Then I think I will wrap some presents!!


----------



## Dimplenose

DD's birthday tomorrow, sweet 16! - she wants me to go to Camden Market with her (that place makes me feel sooooo old), we might get to the cinema too.  Whatever we do I'm sure it will end up costing me some money. LOL!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dimplenose said:


> DD's birthday tomorrow, sweet 16! - she wants me to go to Camden Market with her (that place makes me feel sooooo old), we might get to the cinema too.  Whatever we do I'm sure it will end up costing me some money. LOL!



hope your dd has a lovely birthday xx


----------



## tennisfan

Dimplenose said:


> DD's birthday tomorrow, sweet 16! - she wants me to go to Camden Market with her (that place makes me feel sooooo old), we might get to the cinema too.  Whatever we do I'm sure it will end up costing me some money. LOL!



Happy Birthday to your DD

_Natalie:_ Have a lovely time in Rochester & Bluewater

I have my only weekend off between now & Christmas, so today my cousin, a friend of ours & I are going on a day trip to France.  No doubt its going to be busy in the hypermarkets but still enjoyable.

Tomorrow i'm having a bit of a lazy day, my mum is catering for a party so I will be cooking dinner.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## strawberry blonde

natalielongstaff said:


> Its the central heating and other people's germs !! hope you feel better soon



I said the same thing to my friend.  Daft thing is I'm now working in a Doctor's surgery and I've had the swine flu jab.
Have a great time with your Mum.


----------



## A Small World

Spending the weekend visiting UK Stitch in Southampton - shopping, eating, gossiping and having fun


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday !! .. 

.. and nearly the weekend 

What are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

My weekend started with a good old chinwag with Nat this morning (lovely to see you hun), then tonight hubby & I will have our usual Friday night drinkies at F&B's, but we haven't got anything else planned for the rest of weekend

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Was great to see you as well hun 

We are off for an expected trip to the panto tonight, i was given some free tickets to see Jack and the Beanstalk at the bedworth civic hall 

ive got plans to put the christmas tree up this weekend but other than that im hoping for a quiet one !

have fun everyone xx


----------



## PoppyAnna

Glad you had a good catch up this morning Nat and Mandy

Hope you enjoy the panto Nat & Co........oh yes you will!

No firm plans for us really, just getting ahead of chores with it being the last week of school/pre school for the girls next week.

Eldest DD wants a fringe!  Can't say I'm against it, so we are off to the hairdresser at 9am sharp tomorrow morning

I'm hoping to catch up with all my present wrapping whilst DH puts the external lights up in the tree outside with his two little elves.....

Thats about it really, it's a quiet one, but with M&S dine in for £10 it is sure to include some good food and wine and some strictly


----------



## strawberry blonde

Off for a Xmas meal with everyone at the surgery.  Just got in and have to be out in an hour....why am I on here!!!   On the plus side, one of the husbands is playing taxi driver


----------



## Pinky166

My weekend started today with a trip to Bluewater for Lunch, shopping & some holiday chat with the lovely Ms Tart. 

Tomorrow we don't have any plans other than I will be watching Strictly & X Factor.  I will probably start on the wrapping, I have so much to do. 
Not sure about Sunday yet. 

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we are laying new laminate flooring in our conservatory and DH's car is in the garage. On Sunday we are going to our local garden centre to buy a few more Yankee Candles to burn on Christmas eve/day, then we have panto rehearsal to go to (our theatre group is doing Jack and the Beanstalk this year.) Then hopefully the floor will be sorted and I can put my final Christmas tree up in the conservatory.


----------



## katiec

DH is out tonight, so once I get him up in the morning the list is - so far - as follows..
post office (to get secret santa pressie)
buy tree from usual place
get to butchers (aim to make lasagne and chilli for freezer)
on way home drop 6months worth of wine bottles at the recycling place - if there is any time left in the day after that we will be
taking old carpet to the tip
finishing the wallpaper in spare room (new carpet went down today)
put up 2 lots of curtain poles
wash new bedding for newly decorated spare room
if it stays dry - mow grass

make sure 2 lots of birthday presents and secret santa present are ready to take to London on Sunday (Its my dads b'day next Fri, however i have work xmas do on the same day and my sis goes on holiday on the sat so we are doing it all this sun)

Then i think it'll be a case of Great - its Monday - time to get back to work for a rest!!!

I hope you all enjoy your weekend what ever you are doing


----------



## tennisfan

I am working my last set of nights till February.  I did one yesterday & one more left today, they are a shorter shift then the normal 12 hours so its not too bad.

Tomorrow we are getting the decs put up after we get the tree in the morning. I will also wrap the last of my presents & hopefully finish buying them, I have a couple more to get.


----------



## The Fetherstons

We were all out last night at DS basketball xmas party
Today I have been to work and tonight we have our Xmas staff night out.
Tomorrow will be recovering, making lunch and tidying up.

Have a great weekend everyone whatever your doing


----------



## Pegasus928

Mr Pegasus is away again so I have my younger sis coming over and we are going to watch Fred Claus, have an Indian take away and eat chocolate  

Unfortunatley she is the only person I know that doesn't watch X Factor so I will be sticking that on the Sky + to watch some time before the results show tomorrow.

Mrs Pegasus


----------



## katiec

Well I did pick up my secret santa present, bought the tree and had a lovely afternoon having sunday dinner in London with DH, mum & dad, DSis and DS who came in from Oxford on the train.

Hope you all had a great weekend too.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's nearly the Weekend 

I can't believe it's the last weekend before Christmas  So, what have you got planned ? Are you doing anything festive and fun

This weekend I'm going to make a good start on my packing  Tonight will be our last Friday night visit to our local F&B's for a drinky for this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Tomorrow night we're heading to the NEC for the Rock with Laughter show with Nat and her hubby.  We're staying over, and we're heading to the F&B's there for dinner before the show.  I'm really looking forward to it, especially seeing Lenny Henry, Alan Carr, Dara O’ Briain and Peter Andre

Sunday will be spent recovering  and opening my DIS Secret Santa present on our Merry DISmas Day (the day for those of us who cannot wait till Christmas Day to open our pressies) 

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm off to Frankfurt this evening (snow permitting) with my friend for a husband and family free trip to the Christmas Markets - I can't wait, but am a bit afraid that real Christmas may be a bit of an anticlimax after this!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sounds like a great weekend Mandy  Have a nice time with Nat and John at the NEC   I'd really love to see Alan Carr, lucky you!
Enjoy your packing   and opening your secret Santa pressie 

I am waiting with bated breath for the email from the school to say its' closed  even though we don't have that much snow.

I finished my wrapping last night, I'm waiting on one pressie to arrive then thats it 

We have our Niece's 3rd birthday party tomorrow, which I am really looking forward to. 

Our friends are having a party on Sunday afternoon, mulled wine and mince pies all around - so lots of lovely christmas festivites 

I have an extended weekend this week as on Monday I'm off to see the Strictly Come Dancing Christmas special filming.

Have a good one whatever you're doing, stay safe and warm in the snow


----------



## emily1982

I break off from work today!!! YAY...part of me is sad as this time last year i would have been off to Florida, but then happy as i get to see all my friends and family.

Havent got much planned, I need to do some more xmas shopping and food shop, clean and wrap some presents.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## natalielongstaff

its my works xmas do tonight, we are off to the Ricoh arena( in limos ) to see Abba Mania !

Tomorrow is the night out with Mandy and Paul 

its gonna be a great weekend xx


----------



## wilma-bride

Well, not much planned really this weekend.  DH is off for another Christmas 'do' tonight so the girls and I may have a chinese and watch a film.  Tomorrow, we are taking my Step-Mum shopping and for lunch.  Then, on Sunday DH has rehearsala so I will probably rope the kids into doing some housework 

Hope you all have great weekends.

And I hope the snow doesn't scupper your plans Libby


----------



## Pinky166

Nothing really planned for this weekend thankfully as I am sure the snow would have scuppered them anyway. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Meant to be working tomorrow & Sunday but that will depend of if my routes to work are open.  Today they are shut.  I do need to get one more pressie for my sister so may have a look online.

Apart from that nothing else planned but will go & play with the dog in the snow, have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

It is supposed to be our works do tonight, but I'm not sure if I'll go because of the snow. It is quite deep here and it is still snowing heavily, I'm not sure if the roads might freeze later too.


----------



## Dimplenose

Dimplenose said:


> I'm off to Frankfurt this evening (snow permitting) with my friend for a husband and family free trip to the Christmas Markets - I can't wait, but am a bit afraid that real Christmas may be a bit of an anticlimax after this!



Home again - flight was cancelled


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dimplenose said:


> Home again - flight was cancelled



I am so sorry that your flight was cancelled.

I have a three day weekend this week. I went to the gym yesterday and then finished my Christmas shopping. DH and I went to my gym today (we are members at different gyms at the moment, but he came on a guest pass). Tonight we are going to have our Christmas dinner as we will be in Dubai for Christmas and then I will open my Secret Santa presents. Tomorrow we are planning to go to the cinema if the weather is not too bad. We want to see Planet 51.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

We're not up to much, just catching up with family, giving out holiday souvenirs and hopefully catching up with lots of sleep

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to birmingham tonight, meeting up with Joh and gary  A meal and some drinkies tonight and then a stroll around the shops tomorrow.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Probably go to the cinema at some point, trying to get the most out of my pass this month.  Hope to finish my holiday shop & then on Sunday we are going to a Carvery for my mums birthday meal.


Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## disney_princess_85

Going to London tonight to stay with a friend. We're going to watch Avenue Q tomorrow and then we're meeting our old uni housemate for drinks afterwards. Sunday will probably be spent just chilling and then I'm heading back to Manchester. 

Have a great one guys!


----------



## Pinky166

mandymouse said:


> We're not up to much, just catching up with family, giving out holiday souvenirs and hopefully catching up with lots of sleep
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Sounds nice & relaxing Mandy. 



natalielongstaff said:


> we are going to birmingham tonight, meeting up with Joh and gary  A meal and some drinkies tonight and then a stroll around the shops tomorrow.
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone



Have a fab weekend Nat & Joh. 



tennisfan said:


> Probably go to the cinema at some point, trying to get the most out of my pass this month.  Hope to finish my holiday shop & then on Sunday we are going to a Carvery for my mums birthday meal.



Have a great time Nikki.




disney_princess_85 said:


> Going to London tonight to stay with a friend. We're going to watch Avenue Q tomorrow and then we're meeting our old uni housemate for drinks afterwards. Sunday will probably be spent just chilling and then I'm heading back to Manchester.
> 
> Have a great one guys!



Have you seen Avenue Q before??? It is hilarious!!  I've seen it three times, it is one of my favourite west end shows! 

Have a great time.



Not sure if we are doing anything tomorrow yet but on Sunday we are going out for a meal (14 of us) to a local restaurant as a surprise for my dad, it is his 65th birthday on Monday.

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> We're not up to much, just catching up with family, giving out holiday souvenirs and hopefully catching up with lots of sleep...


Have a lovely time, Mandy and knock that jet lag into touch!!! 



natalielongstaff said:


> we are going to birmingham tonight, meeting up with Joh and gary  A meal and some drinkies tonight and then a stroll around the shops tomorrow.


Sounds great, Nat!!! Have a fab time the pair of ya!!! 



tennisfan said:


> Probably go to the cinema at some point, trying to get the most out of my pass this month.  Hope to finish my holiday shop & then on Sunday we are going to a Carvery for my mums birthday meal.


Enjoy Nikki!!! 


disney_princess_85 said:


> Going to London tonight to stay with a friend. We're going to watch Avenue Q tomorrow and then we're meeting our old uni housemate for drinks afterwards. Sunday will probably be spent just chilling and then I'm heading back to Manchester.


Avenue Q is FAB!!!! You'll have a great time...  



Pinky166 said:


> Not sure if we are doing anything tomorrow yet but on Sunday we are going out for a meal (14 of us) to a local restaurant as a surprise for my dad, it is his 65th birthday on Monday....


Have a lovely family meal on Sunday, hun...  

DH and are going out for dinner tonight for the 1st time in 2010!!!  Tomorrow we're going to watch our youngest son play hockey before enjoying a TV night and catching up with all the new series of CSI that have started without me realising!!!  I'm also hoping I can drag DH to look at cars at some point over the weekend... 

Have fun everyone!!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Once again it's nearly the weekend ! 

Are you doing anything nice ? What are your plans ?

At the moment we haven't got any plans, though I would imagine a visit to F&B's tonight for a drinkypoo may be in order

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

I have to take my mum to Heathrow tonight, as im only an hour away from Joh it would seem rude not to pop in ! im staying there tonigt and then spending most of saturday with her 

Sunday will be spent cleaning etc (might take the kids to the cinema tho)

have a great weekend guys xx


----------



## jjk

I havent really got any plans for this weekend,but hubby and I might go for a few drinks on saturday evening

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Well i'm back to work this weekend after a month off, so not looking forward to it.  It was bad planning on my part as i'm going back at the horrible part of the rota (not that any of it is nice).  Still in 3 weeks time I will be flying to NY

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

Planning to go to Lark Lane after work tomorrow for the farmer's market and a spot of lunch


----------



## wideeyes

It's DD 8th birthday on Sunday so we are getting her cake tomorrow and on Sunday we are going to build a bear and to her favourite restaurant.


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend 

Having stayed up until 4am drinking and chatting, I am now waiting for Sleeping Beauty aka Nat to rouse herself.  Once Daniel is home from his swimming lesson, we're off to Swindon to do some shopping (I am secretly hoping there will be some signs of WDW since they are now twinned )

Tomorrow, I will be mostly catching up on all the things I haven't done Monday to Saturday 

Enjoy everyone 

Hope work wasn't as bad as you feared Nikki


----------



## les2425

going to the holy trinity church at seaton carew to see the vicar about getting married at the church and sort out the date for this year.


----------



## PoppyAnna

My mum is staying and we are off out shopping then DH and I are going to the cinema and for a meal tonight for the first time in years

Tomorrow we will be taking Mum to the station after lunch followed by swimming with the girls and gym in the evening for me 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## mandymouse

TGI.. Friday 

So, what are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

It's Kerry's birthday this weekend, so I would imagine that there will be hoards of kids around all weekend, so hubby and I are going to escape to Coventry tonight and go out for a meal

The other highlight will be going to TGI Fridays on Sunday for Kerry's birthday meal

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hope Kerry has a fab birthday 

Tonight we are having a quiet night in and im going to attempt to do all the washing and ironing 

Saturday we are off to the panto (puss in boots) and Matthew has a friend staying over, im also going out to celebrate a friends birthday and see dj dave pearce in elements !!

Sunday we are going out for a meal with the in-laws 

have fun whatever you do xx


----------



## wilma-bride

Happy Birthday Kerry 

It's our anniversary today so we are off to the cinema tonight to see It's Complicated.

Tomorrow Daniel is going to a Birthday party and Sunday will be a quiet day catching up on the things I should have done last weekend but was too ill to


----------



## wideeyes

I will be doing uni work. I have an essay to write and EYFS planning to do for next week.


----------



## CustardTart

*Happy Birthday, Kerry and Happy Anniversary, Joh!!! * 

At the moment I think I'll just be sleeping - no idea where my 'get up and go' has gone but it definitely got up and went...  And I feel all head cold-y again...  Anyway, I'm heading back to bed shortly so hopefully everything will improve later today and I'll be up for weekend fun and frolics!!! 

Hope you all have a fab time whatever you're up to!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

CustardTart said:


> At the moment I think I'll just be sleeping - no idea where my 'get up and go' has gone but it definitely got up and went...  And I feel all head cold-y again...  Anyway, I'm heading back to bed shortly so hopefully everything will improve later today and I'll be up for weekend fun and frolics!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a fab time whatever you're up to!!!



not sure if ive asked you this...do you take vit c or echinacea (sp?) if not might be worth a try

hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Its my Birthday tomorrow and I'm having a lay in


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Happy Birthday Kerry Happy Birthday Emma for 2moro and Happy Anniversary Joh. 


Today im doing a 16 hour shift finish at 11pm then straight to bed ready for work at 7am till 3 then evening off to a friends house for a board game night and indian mmmm
Then sunday morning 7am for work till 3 then have some friends coming to ours for a Playstation 3 and Film night.


----------



## mandymouse

Thanks for Kerry's birthday wishes girls






 Happy Anniversary Joh & Garry






 Have a great birthday weekend Emma






 I hope you're feeling better soon Kaz






 Have fun tomorrow night Nat






 Try and have a bit of fun this weekend Claire






 Have fun playing your games Natasha

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## fav_is_tink

DH works shifts and this is his w/end on so I'll be food shopping, housework, trying to stick to my diet & encouraging DS with Highers prelim studying Oh and DISing too

Next w/end we are going to a Ceilidh [1st time ever] really looking forward to it, its a school fundraiser and its BYOB and nibbles so need to stick to that diet


----------



## The Fetherstons

Happy Birthday Kerry

Happy Anniversary Joh and Garry

We are staying in tonight DS has just bought a couple of games Just Dance for the Wii and Lightening McQueen racing for the PS3 so we will watch some TV and have a couple of games

We are at work 2moro and then off to watch a game of basketball then home for a curry and a couple of glasses of Vino

Sunday dont have any plans yet but DS is wanting us to go Ice skating or to see Toy Story 2 3D

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> TGI.. Friday
> 
> So, what are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> It's Kerry's birthday this weekend, so I would imagine that there will be hoards of kids around all weekend, so hubby and I are going to escape to Coventry tonight and go out for a meal
> 
> The other highlight will be going to TGI Fridays on Sunday for Kerry's birthday meal
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



Happy birthday to Kerry, hope you enjoy your meal



natalielongstaff said:


> Hope Kerry has a fab birthday
> 
> Tonight we are having a quiet night in and im going to attempt to do all the washing and ironing
> 
> Saturday we are off to the panto (puss in boots) and Matthew has a friend staying over, im also going out to celebrate a friends birthday and see dj dave pearce in elements !!
> 
> Sunday we are going out for a meal with the in-laws
> 
> have fun whatever you do xx



Enjoy your weekend Nat



wilma-bride said:


> Happy Birthday Kerry
> 
> It's our anniversary today so we are off to the cinema tonight to see It's Complicated.
> 
> Tomorrow Daniel is going to a Birthday party and Sunday will be a quiet day catching up on the things I should have done last weekend but was too ill to



Happy Anniversary enjoy the film, I thought it was very good



CustardTart said:


> *Happy Birthday, Kerry and Happy Anniversary, Joh!!! *
> 
> At the moment I think I'll just be sleeping - no idea where my 'get up and go' has gone but it definitely got up and went...  And I feel all head cold-y again...  Anyway, I'm heading back to bed shortly so hopefully everything will improve later today and I'll be up for weekend fun and frolics!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a fab time whatever you're up to!!!



Hope you feel better soon



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Its my Birthday tomorrow and I'm having a lay in



Have a great birthday

Well i'm off for the weekend after a very busy & hectic week at work, today was the 1st shift I finished on time.

Tomorrow i'm out for a meal & cinema with a friend in the evening.  Sunday will be finishing my washing/ironing before going out for my mum's birthday meal take two, as the last time we went out a couple of weeks ago the meal was terrible so this is a make up one

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> not sure if ive asked you this...do you take vit c or echinacea (sp?) if not might be worth a try
> 
> hope you feel better soon xx


No I don't, Nat. Thanks for the info, I'll give them a try!  I gotta do something...  



mandymouse said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon Kaz...


I think that 'sick' smilie did the trick, Mandy!  I was able to pull myself together a little in the afternoon and get some housework done. Also suggested a FND at short notice which made Richard _very_ happy and we had a lovely evening!!!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

this weekend being like last night - i went to an 18th
and this weekend being like this friday - i'm going to see cobra starship!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's the Weekend 

What are you up to ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans, and I think my weekend will revolve around the TV, as it's the new season of Lost tonight, the 6 Nations Rugby starts tomorrow and there's another double episode of 24 on Sunday 

If hubby and I have our Friday night visit to F&B's, then I will drive as I'm off the booze for a couple of weeks to kickstart my diet 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are staying in tonight...to watch lost 

Tomorrow me and the kids are having a baking day whilst john clears out the playroom 

And on sunday i have to get up VERY early to collect my mum from heathrow so we may go out for a meal later on

have a fab weekend


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I'm paying off Matts part off the holiday today so that means its all paid 
Tomorrow me and Matt are both working then enjoy the night infront of the Tv making our own cocktails stay up as late as poss then have a lovely lay in on Sunday May have some friends come over on the sunday.

Have a good one everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans at all this weekend as I'm desperately trying to stick to the diet for longer than a few days 

Lots of housework to do, though, and I must admit I'm looking forward to Lost this evening.


----------



## CustardTart

Not much going on here - tho' Richard will be pleased that I have a long list of chores for him to attend to... 

We're out tonight at a Greek restaurant (and recording Lost naturally!!!) but hopefully it won't be a late one (last couple of Friday's we've been out till 3am) as I really need to catch up on my sleep... Then I hope Saturday and Sunday will be relaxing - might go out for Sunday lunch with everyone as I haven't had all my kids together for what seems like ages... 

Whatever you're up to, have a lovely weekend...


----------



## fav_is_tink

Going to a Ceilidh  tonight really looking forward to it, its a school fundraiser and its BYOB and nibbles [I will be taking my quavers as recommend on diet thread!]
Bought a lovely new top out of Wallis to wear with my black leggings and boots [just hope I can dance in my boots]

Tomorrow we are looking for new wallpaper for the dining room, DH stripped the old stuff off on Wednesday when I was at work  Wish I had more notice - ok it was needing renewed but we've got folk coming back tonight for drinks after the ceilidh and no wallpaper on the walls 

Oh and we will also be recording Lost, so excited for new series That's our plan for tomorrow evening 

Sunday, visiting in laws, DMil has Alzheimers and we tend to try and 'help out' with whatever we can on a Sunday afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up on sleep after being on nights all this week.  Washing & ironing, hope to go to the cinema tomorrow with a friend & a pub quiz on Sunday evening with my cousin & our friends.

Next weekend I will be in NYC


----------



## mandymouse

I can't believe that I'm bumping this thread up again, where has the last week gone ??

 Yay !! It's nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

We haven't got anything planned at the moment.  If we have our Friday night drinky at F&B's tonight, then I will probably drive as I'm dieting and I don't want to drink

Other than that, like last weekend it will revolve around Lost, the 6 Nations and finish off with 24 on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have no plans here, its going to be a very lazy weekend before the onslaught of half term next week 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I'm working today then later tonight we will go to Matt's parents and have our weekly dinner there.
Tomorrow i am working again in the day and then when i finish it's relaxation time woohoooo spend the evening chillaxing with my man doing nothing 
Then from Sunday i have 4 days off 

Have a good one guys :


----------



## tony64

Hopefully going to see Avatar


----------



## jjk

my whole weekend will revolve around the result of a rather important match on saturday 

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope you all have wonderful, relaxing and romantic weekends planned.

We are going out for a meal tomorrow as it's Gary's Birthday.  Then, on Sunday, I imagine we will be chilling especially as there will be no school uniforms to iron   Th ekids really want to see Alvin and the Chipmunks so we might take them to the cinema on Sunday.


----------



## PoppyAnna

jjk said:


> my whole weekend will revolve around the result of a rather important match on saturday
> 
> have a good weekend everyone



Fingers crossed for you Rachel 



wilma-bride said:


> Hope you all have wonderful, relaxing and romantic weekends planned.
> 
> We are going out for a meal tomorrow as it's Gary's Birthday.  Then, on Sunday, I imagine we will be chilling especially as there will be no school uniforms to iron   Th ekids really want to see Alvin and the Chipmunks so we might take them to the cinema on Sunday.



I suggest you and Gary toss a coin for that particular visit to the cinema 

Eldest DD has a party on each day, I will be going to the gym at the weekend as I haven't been able to go all week.  DH and I have M&S valentine dine-in tomorrow night (scallops and steak  )and apart from that we will be going to bathroom shops trying to make up our mind what to do with the new en-suite which I'm not looking forward to as DH is neither flexible or particularly imaginary at this stage 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## wideeyes

Nothing planned this weekend, We are out to the zoo on monday and cinema on tuesday though.


----------



## Pinky166

We haven't got any plans.  We had dh's brother and girlfriend stay with us last weekend so I am looking forward to just spending time with dh. Doesn't feel like i've seen him much lately. 

I am off to Cadbury World with my Sister, Nephew & Niece on Monday though and I am also dragging them to see The Princess and the Frog with me one day next week 
too. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> We haven't got any plans.  We had dh's brother and girlfriend stay with us last weekend so I am looking forward to just spending time with dh. Doesn't feel like i've seen him much lately.
> 
> I am off to Cadbury World with my Sister, Nephew & Niece on Monday though and I am also dragging them to see The Princess and the Frog with me one day next week
> too.
> 
> Hope you all have a good one.



Ooooh enjoy Claire hoping to try Cadburys world in the Summer

I am taking Adam to see Orincess and the frog in half term, it looks great

Tonight we are all off to basketball match

Tommorrow we are going to a valentines ball at a local hotel

Sunday Im cooking a nice meal and having pink fizz

Hope you all have a fab valentines weekend


----------



## ukstitch

jjk said:
			
		

> my whole weekend will revolve around the result of a rather important match on saturday
> 
> have a good weekend everyone



Ditto 

I've said this in work and I'll say it here though - as much as I hate to admit it, I'd gladly accept a big heavy defeat in exchange for general club survival 

Other things - I'm popping to have a quick nose around the shops (particularly build a bear as I need a graduation bear and jewellers as I need some graduation cufflinks - both souvenirs I got for my BSc one and therefore want to repeat for my MSc one) and also going for food somewhere yummy (not sure where yet).


----------



## hildasmuriel

Sister and BIL are visiting today. Tomorrow I will be getting on with the important things in life - unwrapping my DIS exchange present and getting ready for my Disney trip on Monday.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Ooooh enjoy Claire hoping to try Cadburys world in the Summer
> 
> I am taking Adam to see Orincess and the frog in half term, it looks great
> 
> Tonight we are all off to basketball match
> 
> Tommorrow we are going to a valentines ball at a local hotel
> 
> Sunday Im cooking a nice meal and having pink fizz
> 
> Hope you all have a fab valentines weekend



Thanks Kerry. Unfortunately plans have changed as my sister is not well and had to go to A&E last night so we've had to postpone Cadbury World until the easter holidays now.

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned. Have fun. xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Wow, it's Friday again, and once again it feels like it has flown by 

I hope everyone has had a good week and enjoyed half term if your kiddies have been off

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

Tonight I think we'll be stopping in and watching Lost, then tomorrow hubby & I are off to the Trafford Centre and staying the night there too. So I'm hoping for a bit of shopping, lots of Cosmopolitans from TGI Fridays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and a couple of lovely meals.  Sunday will be spent recovering and watching Dancing on Ice and 24

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## wilma-bride

Than goodness it's the weekend, hooray!

No plans really here as we have a very busy few weeks ahead and we have plans every single weekend from end of Feb until middle of April.

So, I will be making the most of the last weekend of peace and quiet and catching up on all the chorse that the 3 kids and DH have managed NOT to do while they've been at home all week this week 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## natalielongstaff

no plans here either  still like joh we will make up for that over the next few weeks !


----------



## fav_is_tink

I'm looking forward to Eastenders tonight, DH working & DS going out so I'm going to relax as we're decorating the kitchen / dining room tomorrow but no other plans.

Have a good one everybody


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Doing a 16 hour shift today  SOOOOOOOOOOOOO looking forward to tonights Eastenders!!!

Tomoro i have a day off but Matt is working so i'm going to be lazy all day until he comes home then we are going out for a few drinks to celebrate our friends birthday.

Then Sunday i'm back to work for the morning shift.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going to be relaxing this weekend after an awesome holiday to New York.  All my washing has been done.  My sister is coming over today so I can give her & the kids their presents.

Hope to go to the cinema at some point this weekend.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

We will be spending the weekend getting Freddy, our new 9 week old Old English Sheepdog puppy, used to a routine!! Not to mention the fact that we'll also be crossing our fingers (and everything else!!!) that our other two doglets get used to Freddy!!! 

I dunno - something just tells me it's going to be a  weekend... 

Hope you all have a fab one, whatever you're up to...


----------



## wideeyes

DD is at her Nanas tonight so going tafford centre for shopping and a meal!. On sunday we will be going for a walk somewhere.


----------



## ukstitch

I'm flying off to Slovenia tomorrow morning for a week of snowboarding


----------



## tennisfan

CustardTart said:


> We will be spending the weekend getting Freddy, our new 9 week old Old English Sheepdog puppy, used to a routine!! Not to mention the fact that we'll also be crossing our fingers (and everything else!!!) that our other two doglets get used to Freddy!!!
> 
> I dunno - something just tells me it's going to be a  weekend...
> 
> Hope you all have a fab one, whatever you're up to...



Hope you going to posts lots of pics.  I love puppies especially Old English Sheepdogs.  We are slowly getting used to not having our dog around anymore



ukstitch said:


> I'm flying off to Slovenia tomorrow morning for a week of snowboarding



Have a fab holiday


----------



## Ware Bears

CustardTart said:


> We will be spending the weekend getting Freddy, our new 9 week old Old English Sheepdog puppy, used to a routine!! N


 How exciting  please post loads of photos so I can get all broody  



mandymouse said:


> then tomorrow hubby & I are off to the Trafford Centre and staying the night there too.





wideeyes said:


> DD is at her Nanas tonight so going tafford centre for shopping and a meal!.


Don't forget to look out for each other!! 



ukstitch said:


> I'm flying off to Slovenia tomorrow morning for a week of snowboarding


 Have a great time, Rob. 

We've not got anything special planned ~ will go out with the dogs for a long walk on Sunday.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## A Small World

Im going to Cheshire Oaks to try and find a dress to wear for DS wedding


----------



## mandymouse

IT'S NEARLY THE WEEKEND !!

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

We have got a quiet weekend ahead, which is fine as we had a boozy weekend last weekend and next week we've got another one 

We may go to F&B's tonight or stay in and watch Lost, then there's the 6 Nations tomorrow and 24 on Sunday

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are staying in tonight, then we are travelling down to Chilly's wedding reception on Saturday with Joh and gary and Tony and Theresa 

Sunday will be spent recovering 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, it's the weekend - and, even better, it's my last day in my old job   And it's pay day 

Me and Rea are off to see our 'leg lady' this afternoon, then we're having a chinese tonight and watching a film.

Tomorrow, we're off to Lakeside in the afternoon for a bit of shopping, then going to Chilly's reception tomorrow night - can't wait to see everyone.

Sunday will be a quiet day spent recovering, I suspect 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

wilma-bride said:


> Woohoo, it's the weekend - and, even better, it's my last day in my old job   And it's pay day
> 
> Me and Rea are off to see our 'leg lady' this afternoon, then we're having a chinese tonight and watching a film.
> 
> Tomorrow, we're off to Lakeside in the afternoon for a bit of shopping, then going to Chilly's reception tomorrow night - can't wait to see everyone.
> 
> Sunday will be a quiet day spent recovering, I suspect
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



What she said without the leg wax.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tony64 said:


> What she said without the leg wax.





3 nearly identical posts !!!


----------



## Latte Lover

natalielongstaff said:


> 3 nearly identical posts !!!



Me too, except I have the day off work today!  woohoo!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hope you all have a great evening 

We've not got anything planned ~ my DD is off to New York next week so she will be busy packing this weekend not that I'm jealous or anything


----------



## wilma-bride

tony64 said:


> What she said without the leg wax.







Latte Lover said:


> Me too, except I have the day off work today!  woohoo!



Ohh, lucky you T, I'm surprised you're out of bed this early then


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Ohh, lucky you T, I'm surprised you're out of bed this early then



i wouldnt be


----------



## Latte Lover

wilma-bride said:


> Ohh, lucky you T, I'm surprised you're out of bed this early then



Darn dog woke me up at 6.45!


----------



## fav_is_tink

natalielongstaff said:


> We are staying in tonight, then we are travelling down to Chilly's wedding reception on Saturday with Joh and gary and Tony and Theresa
> 
> Sunday will be spent recovering
> 
> have a great weekend everyone





wilma-bride said:


> Woohoo, it's the weekend - and, even better, it's my last day in my old job   And it's pay day
> 
> Me and Rea are off to see our 'leg lady' this afternoon, then we're having a chinese tonight and watching a film.
> 
> Tomorrow, we're off to Lakeside in the afternoon for a bit of shopping, then going to Chilly's reception tomorrow night - can't wait to see everyone.
> 
> Sunday will be a quiet day spent recovering, I suspect
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone





tony64 said:


> What she said without the leg wax.




Visits to the leg lady or not I hope you all have a great time on Saturday! Maybe we'll get to see some pics after?

Lost for me tonight!

My DH is working this weekend so I've decided as it's been _"quite a week" _ I'm going shopping .......and pay day is today for me too so that's dangerous 

Quiet one on Sunday, ironing and similar boring stuff but looking forward to Dancing on Ice to finish off the weekend.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

fav_is_tink said:


> Visits to the leg lady or not I hope you all have a great time on Saturday! Maybe we'll get to see some pics after?



There will be lots of piccies im sure


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> There will be lots of piccies im sure



Yay ! I look forward to seeing them 

Have a great time at Claire's reception guys, and I hope you have another fab day too Claire


----------



## jjk

have a great time looking forwasr to seeing the piccies

I am going out with the girls from work tonight to a take that tribute evening
and meal

tomorrow I am going into london Sunday will be a quiet day 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

that sounds fun Rachel 

So sorry to hear the news about pompey today hun  hope they can now move forward xx


----------



## jjk

natalielongstaff said:


> that sounds fun Rachel
> 
> So sorry to hear the news about pompey today hun  hope they can now move forward xx



thanks Nat its been a sad day for us 
I just feel soo sorry for the day to day staff that will loose there Jobs I hope that lessons can be learnt and that we finally can get back to talking about football instead of all the off field matters


----------



## Chilly

I'll be spending Saturday getting ready for aforementioned party and Sunday with all the family


----------



## natalielongstaff

jjk said:


> thanks Nat its been a sad day for us
> I just feel soo sorry for the day to day staff that will loose there Jobs I hope that lessons can be learnt and that we finally can get back to talking about football instead of all the off field matters



hope so !


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I will spend the day doing my housework and my school planning and work ready for next week. On Sunday we are going to London to meet with DH's family for my nephews 2nd birthday. Not sure exactly what we are going to do there though.


----------



## darthtatty

we're going to Milton keynes shopping tomorrow and then having a fab meal at TGI's 
sundays are usually boring housework/shopping/homework 

have a fab weekend everyone.xx


----------



## izzie-wizzie

I've got a busy weekend of research / writing out a presentation I have to give on The Hollywood Studios System (1930s/40s) as part of my uni course on Tuesday - quite scary, its like 50% of my grade for that course 

But I do have a fun evening tomorrow, my aunt is having a 'murder mystery night' - never been to on before.

Have a fun weekend people!


----------



## ukstitch

flying home


----------



## tennisfan

Was meant to go to the cinema & meal last night but got a job late a work meaning I was 2 hours late off so going tonight instead.  Also going shopping later.  Tomorrow i'm going to a pub quiz with some friends, last time we had a great time so can't wait.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## gemmybear83

Chilly said:


> I'll be spending Saturday getting ready for aforementioned party and Sunday with all the family



Hope it goes well Claire!

I am spending the weekend revising for the Project Management exam I have to sit on Wedneday - just need to switch the computer off


----------



## Chilly

gemmybear83 said:


> Hope it goes well Claire!
> 
> I am spending the weekend revising for the Project Management exam I have to sit on Wedneday - just need to switch the computer off



Thanks!

Is that Prince 2?


----------



## gemmybear83

Chilly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is that Prince 2?



Yup


----------



## Danauk

Today I haven't done a lot apart from housework and some school planning for next week. Tomorrow we are going to London for a family day out with the inlaws. My nephew was 2 on Friday so we are going to do something for his birthday, not sure what though.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Painting my kitchen.  From orange to duck egg.  |Quite a change.  Had a pretty hectic week but already changed my hair colour so it had to be something else this time!


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a lazy weekend at home. The last three weeks at work were pretty intense. I went into town today and bit the bullet and get some new trousers. I have lost so much weight already that even trousers that were previously really tight are now slipping. I also treated myself to two new tops.

I am finishing off my trip report from Dubai. Tomorrow I need to put the finishing touches to the quiz that I am hosting on here from Monday and we really should sit down and do some planning for our cruise in April.

Corinna


----------



## emily1982

Friday night I went to watch my first ever rugby match which was brilliant (just a local game), yesterday I set out to do my uni assignment and after 3 hours of work I lost the lot, so popped to Tescos before I completley lost it came back and redid it again late into the night. 
Today I'm doing the remainder of it and i've brought UP on dvd so might watch that tonight.


----------



## mandymouse

It's Friday again, I can't believe it, this week has flown by again 

So, what are your plans for the weekend ?

Tonight will be a Lost evening, then tomorrow we're supposed to be going to Solihull with Jules & Ian for a day of a little shopping, a few meals and a lot of drinkies  but unfortunately they're both poorly at the moment, so  I'm sending them lots of get well pixie dust their way 

No doubt Sunday will be spent recovering 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Why Solihull Mandy ?? is the shopping good there or is it the bars 

It is Matthew's 9th birthday tomorrow so he is having a little party after school tonight and then tomorrow we are off to London for that day with Joh Gary and Daniel, we are visiting the Natural history museum and the boys are going to a Dinosaur show whilst the girls look round the shops. We will go out for a meal at Giraffe before heading home 

Sunday will be boring !!


----------



## tennisfan

Have a great time Mandy

Happy Birthday to Matthew, hope he enjoys his party & day out

I have quite a busy weekend planned. My plans have changed today, as I was going to go & visit my sister who is ill but my mum has to go back to hospital today, she had a procedure done yesterday & we all thought that was it but it a 24 hour thing that they forgot to  mention.  My dad can't get the time off work so fortunately i'm off to take her back to London.  Off to the cinema this evening.

Tomorrow I have the physio to do at the football then in the evening we are going to see the Royal Marine band at Royal Albert Hall.

Sunday will be relaxing


----------



## jjk

sounds Like fun Mandy, Nat hope Mathew has a lovely Birthday and enjoy your trip to London.

I am going to watch Pompey on Saturday and Sunday will be a quiet day

have a fab weekend everybody


----------



## fav_is_tink

Lots of exciting plans there for this weekend 

Happy birthday to Matthew for tomorrow  Giraffe for dinner, ooooo so jealous, I've only been there once but absolutely loved it!

Don't start work till 11 today so nipping into town *** apparently Wallis has 15% off today and I spied some lovely dresses in there last weekend that I thought might be nice for my 40th birthday party so will have a quick try on to see if anything suits.

I'll be having a Lost night tonight the same as Mandy.

Tomorrow I'll be washing all day......my washing machine broke down on Tuesday, good job I was in as there was water pouring out all over the place from the drawer and the door had a look in the local currys & comet but they couldn't deliver until at least the 12th of the month so ordered it online and new washing machine is getting delivered this afternoon, when I'm at work, lucky DH is off 
Then tomorrow night out for something to eat with best friend and my DS, we are then going to see a show

Sunday I'll probably still be ironing all the stuff I washed on Saturday

Have a Great weekend everyone!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Happy Birthday Matthew, I hope you all have a lovely time in London

I hope Pompey play up Rachel

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> Why Solihull Mandy ?? is the shopping good there or is it the bars


I think only the posh places will do for our Mandy...  

Sorry Jules and Ian can't make it, hun - get well soon, you two!!!  



natalielongstaff said:


> It is Matthew's 9th birthday tomorrow so he is having a little party after school tonight and then tomorrow we are off to London for that day with Joh Gary and Daniel, we are visiting the Natural history museum and the boys are going to a Dinosaur show whilst the girls look round the shops. We will go out for a meal at Giraffe before heading home...


Happy Birthday, Matt!!! Have a lovely day out and a fab meal at Giraffe... 

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever you're up to...


----------



## CustardTart

Richard and I are actually escaping for a Friday Night Date!!!  Our lovely daughter, Sophie has offered to puppysit  so we can relax over a glass or three of wine and enjoy some fab Italian food!!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> Why Solihull Mandy ?? is the shopping good there or is it the bars
> 
> It is Matthew's 9th birthday tomorrow so he is having a little party after school tonight and then tomorrow we are off to London for that day with Joh Gary and Daniel, we are visiting the Natural history museum and the boys are going to a Dinosaur show whilst the girls look round the shops. We will go out for a meal at Giraffe before heading home
> 
> Sunday will be boring !!





CustardTart said:


> I think only the posh places will do for our Mandy...
> 
> Sorry Jules and Ian can't make it, hun - get well soon, you two!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Matt!!! Have a lovely day out and a fab meal at Giraffe...
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend whatever you're up to...



I hope Matthew has a great birthday, and that you all have a fun time in London Nat

We chose Solihull as Ian knows it well, and we couldn't get a decent hotel at a decent price in Brum.  We're staying at the Holiday Inn Express, which is opposite the Touchwood shopping centre and is a very short walk to a TGI Friday's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 I'm still holding out for Ian and Jules to join us Karen, we were all so looking forward to it, otherwise Paul & I will still go, and I'll have to spend the day talking to him (that should make a nice change )

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> I'm still holding out for Ian and Jules to join us Karen, we were all so looking forward to it, otherwise Paul & I will still go, and I'll have to spend the day talking to him (that should make a nice change )


Fingers crossed for that, Mandy!!! Have fun whatever happens...


----------



## ukstitch

I'm graduating from my MSc


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Sounds like a few  of you have really fun weekends planned - enjoy!!

Im going to be having fun writing a literature review  But I'll have a little break on Saturday night going out for some dinner and drinks with dbf


----------



## Goofysmate

we are Baby sitting tomorrow morning   nothing planned for the afternoon yet.

Nat i would like to wish Matthew a happy birthday and the boys & men should like the museum , we went there a few days after christmas and had a fantastic time


----------



## tennisfan

ukstitch said:


> I'm graduating from my MSc



Congrats Rob


----------



## natalielongstaff

ukstitch said:


> I'm graduating from my MSc



well done 

Thank you for all Matthew's birthday wishes 

Mandy i hope Jules and Ian make it and you all have a fun time


----------



## mandymouse

You'll be pleased to know (but not as thrilled as I am), that for the last hour Jules has been rambling on about Margerita's, kebabs  and food in general, so it looks like tomorrow is on ~ woohoo !! I can't wait.  Watch out Solihull (entertainment capital of the UK ) we're on our way


----------



## Pinky166

ukstitch said:


> I'm graduating from my MSc



Congrats Rob! 




mandymouse said:


> You'll be pleased to know (but not as thrilled as I am), that for the last hour Jules has been rambling on about Margerita's, kebabs  and food in general, so it looks like tomorrow is on ~ woohoo !! I can't wait.  Watch out Solihull (entertainment capital of the UK ) we're on our way




Thats great news. Hope you all have a fab time. 


I haven't really got anything planned, but dh hasn't felt well for a day or two so we will probably just be chilling. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> You'll be pleased to know (but not as thrilled as I am), that for the last hour Jules has been rambling on about Margerita's, kebabs  and food in general, so it looks like tomorrow is on ~ woohoo !! I can't wait.  Watch out Solihull (entertainment capital of the UK ) we're on our way



 have fun !


----------



## saratogagirl

Me ramble about ritas never!!  We are both much better, it was Ian I was more worried about as he had the man flu which I am led to believe can last up to a month!!  
Poor Solihull won't know whats hit it, I am so excited, see you tomorrow Mrs Mouse, get your rita head on!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone, Happy Birthday to Matthew, have a lovely time in London..

I am off to look at TGI's cocktail list .... yum yum


----------



## Goofysmate

Jules & Ian , Mandy & Paul have a great weekend which i'm sure you will , tell us all about it when you get home .  




saratogagirl said:


> Me ramble about ritas never!!  We are both much better, it was Ian I was more worried about as he had the man flu which I am led to believe can last up to a month!!
> Poor Solihull won't know whats hit it, I am so excited, see you tomorrow Mrs Mouse, get your rita head on!!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, Happy Birthday to Matthew, have a lovely time in London..
> 
> I am off to look at TGI's cocktail list .... yum yum


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope the Smiths and the Mouses have a great weekend in Solihull and I hope everyone else has a lovely weekend, whatever you may be doing.

As Nat said, we are off to London.  I am really excited as it's absolutely yonks since I've been to the City   Looking forward to a bit of shopping on Oxford Street and really looking forward to the museum as I haven't been there since my teens.

On Sunday, we will be relaxing and preparing for the Monday morning slog.


----------



## Ware Bears

ukstitch said:


> I'm graduating from my MSc



Congratulations Rob! 

Nat, hope Matthew has a lovely  and that you and Joh all have a great time in London.  

Hope you're feeling fully recovered tomorrow, Jules, and that you and Mr and Mrs Mouse have a fun weekend.

 for your mum, Nikki, hope she's OK.

Hope everyone else has a great weekend.  We're looking forward to our eldest DD coming back from New York tomorrow and on Sunday we are going to see Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## BRobson

Taking the kids to X Factor tomorrow evening and then Alice in Wonderland on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## startrekkie

Went to see The Sound of Music on stage it was superb loved it.


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, it's the weekend 

What's everyone up to this weekend?

Tomorrow, I am taking Rhiannon to be fitted for her prom dress, then Sian and her friend are off to the cinema and Pizza Hut tmorrow afternoon so I may take Daniel to see Princess and the Frog.

On Sunday, obviously, it's Mothers Day but, more importantly, my baby girl will be 17!  Not sure what we're doing yet since it's a double celebration 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are having a very quiet weekend allthough we will be going out for a meal on sunday with both families 

Happy Birthday Sian


----------



## mandymouse

TGI Friday 

My weekend was supposed to start with a day in waiting for Argos to arrive, so I had the bright idea of going to Asda at 7am this morning.  When I got home Paul told me that Argos had rang and that they would be here before 8.30am, which they were, and now I have the whole day to myself 

Tomorrow Kerry & I are popping to Brum in the morning, and then I'm being treated to an all you can eat Chinese buffet for Mother's Day lunch

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Stefy

TGIF Everyone 

I swear this week has dragged, yesterday really felt like Friday!

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and Happy Mothers Day to all you Dis Mums out there 

I am going with my Dad to Hampton Court Palace for a father/daughter day.  Haven't had one of those for a while.  Should be fun 

Then Sunday is a lazy day followed by giving my mum the bests Mothers Day with her gifts and tea in bed.  I would cook, but the woman is v controlling in the kitchen.

Wilma-Bride, hope you enjoy Princess and the Frog its a really great film 
Natalielongstaff - Have a fab weekend 
Mandymouse - Have a great one, enjoy your chinese


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> My weekend was supposed to start with a day in waiting for Argos to arrive, so I had the bright idea of going to Asda at 7am this morning.  When I got home Paul told me that Argos had rang and that they would be here before 8.30am, which they were, and now I have the whole day to myself



 i was wondering where you had got too this morning !! enjoy your day xx


----------



## fav_is_tink

I haven't got any solid plans for this weekend, other than a glass of wine in front of the tv tonight and after the week I've had it's well deserved diet or no diet
Food shopping only real necessity for Saturday........oh no that's not true I'd forgotten ......I've still got to get two mothers day presents for my DM and Mil 

DH said he will be cooking on Sunday [M&S meal deal I heard mentioned], we'll visit both our DMs during the day with their mothers day gifts.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend whatever they're doing and Happy Birthday Sian for Sunday, are driving lessons planned soon then?


----------



## Jets fan

Hopefully this weekend will be good. My mum is now out of hospital with loads of drugs to take, but after 4 blood transfusions and contacting novo virus in hospital, she is now feeling like a spring chicken.

I contacted novo virus from the same hospital and am only today starting to feel human. So on Sunday for Mothers Day, 9 of us are going to lunch at Monkey Island in Bray. I cannot wait!

Have a good weekend everybody.

Tina


----------



## tennisfan

I haven't got much planned this weekend due to me working nights tonight & tomorrow. Fortunately they are only 10 hours shift so providing I finish on time its not too bad.

My mum is visiting her brother on Sunday so we will go out for a meal another time.  I will cook the dinner on Sunday though for her.

Sunday evening hope to go to the cinema with a couple of friends.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## startrekkie

I haven't got any plans for the weekend my mum has to work tomorrow in M&S, I will just watch Pirates of the Caribbean I love those films Johnny Depp is gorgeous anyway hope you all have a nice weekend


----------



## saratogagirl

This weekend was meant to be Ians call weekend, but due to his little accident he is off.  We have no plans, usual Friday night of some wine, a takeaway, and catching up with the Sky Box.  Tomorrow I need to sort out gifts or my dads birthday, he is 60 on Wednesday, and get a mothers day gift for Ians mother.  I hope to get a little something from my fur babies on Sunday and we are going to see the new Leonardo De Caprio film.  Have a lovely weekend everyone, Happy Birthday Sian xxxxx


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans as such. At the moment DH and I are going to different gyms. My gym is running a three day guest pass offer for Sport Relief at the moment. So we are taking them up on this. DH has his assessment for this today. While he has his assessment, I will have a workout and then we have a swim plus some time in the hot tub, sauna and steam room together. 

We also have to do some grocery shopping as the fridge is empty. There is also a Team Speed Vote Chess game on a chess site today and I will dip in and out of this. I also will probably make the Fish Extender for my next cruise today and if I can convince DH, we will look at excursions for that cruise.

Corinna


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have spent the ENTIRE day helping my 8 year old DD with a research project which has to be submitted in book form on Monday   The reason it is being done now is that the instructions were in the homework diary which the teacher kept the whole week , sent home on Thursday and then took in yesterday again so I am working from memory. Grrrr! We could have started Thursday evening, had DD not presented a little note announcing a cake sale for yesterday - everyone to bring home bakes and change. No way around it if you work full time.  Sigh. Maybe next weekend will actually happen!


----------



## mandymouse

'I can't wait, for the weekend to begin' 

Yay ! It's Friday again, so what are your plans for the weekend ? are you doing anything fun ?

It's Becky's birthday today, so her birthday treat is to go to Southampton for a shopping day and staying over tomorrow.  I believe we'll be going to TGI Fridays for dinner, so let the Cosmopolitans flow 

Sunday will no doubt be spent recovering

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to Johs this evening, its her birthday tomorrow  we are planning a trip to see Alice in wonderland and a visit to TGI's 

oh and on sunday its Leicester v Coventy so i might stay and watch that before we head home

Sadly its just me and the kids going....poor john has got to work, i suspect he is looking forward to some peace and quiet


----------



## mandymouse

Have a fab weekend Nat, and have a lovely birthday Joh


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Have a fab weekend Nat, and have a lovely birthday Joh



thank you  Give bek a birthday hug from me hun xx


----------



## mandymouse

natalielongstaff said:


> thank you  Give bek a birthday hug from me hun xx



Will do bab, thanks


----------



## PoppyAnna

Happy Birthday to Becky Mouse Hope you have a great weekend in Southampton Mandy, your plans sounds great

Happy birthday to Joh, I hope you all have a lovely weekend too, and "poor" John

Sadly no "weekendy" plans here, every bloomin weekend is the same at the mo, shopping for this and that for the builders.  I'm on anti-biotics at the mo so not even a weekend tipple for me  
Hoping to get some rest/sleep with Richard being home to take over for a couple of days.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Sadly no "weekendy" plans here, every bloomin weekend is the same at the mo, shopping for this and that for the builders.  I'm on anti-biotics at the mo so not even a weekend tipple for me
> Hoping to get some rest/sleep with Richard being home to take over for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody



 you are having a tough time at the mo hun, i think you need a little treat when you are out shopping


----------



## mandymouse

PoppyAnna said:


> Happy Birthday to Becky Mouse Hope you have a great weekend in Southampton Mandy, your plans sounds great
> 
> Happy birthday to Joh, I hope you all have a lovely weekend too, and "poor" John
> 
> Sadly no "weekendy" plans here, every bloomin weekend is the same at the mo, shopping for this and that for the builders.  I'm on anti-biotics at the mo so not even a weekend tipple for me
> Hoping to get some rest/sleep with Richard being home to take over for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody



Thank you honey 

 Aww, I want to give you a big hug Joanne.  

When does Poppy get her cast taken off ? It can't be long now. I hope you have a lovely weekend too hun


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> It's Becky's birthday today, so her birthday treat is to go to Southampton for a shopping day and staying over tomorrow.  I believe we'll be going to TGI Fridays for dinner, so let the Cosmopolitans flow
> 
> Sunday will no doubt be spent recovering..


Sounds fabulous, Mandy!!! And Happy 17th Birthday to Becky - doesn't time fly...?! 



natalielongstaff said:


> im off to Johs this evening, its her birthday tomorrow  we are planning a trip to see Alice in wonderland and a visit to TGI's
> 
> oh and on sunday its Leicester v Coventy so i might stay and watch that before we head home
> 
> Sadly its just me and the kids going....poor john has got to work, i suspect he is looking forward to some peace and quiet


Have a lovely weekend, Nat and Joh (Happy Birthday to you!!!)... 



PoppyAnna said:


> ..Sadly no "weekendy" plans here, every bloomin weekend is the same at the mo, shopping for this and that for the builders.  I'm on anti-biotics at the mo so not even a weekend tipple for me
> Hoping to get some rest/sleep with Richard being home to take over for a couple of days.


Take care of yourself, Joanne - hope you get some well-deserved down time with Richard in charge...


----------



## Pinky166

mandymouse said:


> It's Becky's birthday today, so her birthday treat is to go to Southampton for a shopping day and staying over tomorrow.  I believe we'll be going to TGI Fridays for dinner, so let the Cosmopolitans flow
> 
> Sunday will no doubt be spent recovering
> 
> Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to



Sounds fab Mandy. Be sure to report back with all your findings on the Girlie Weekend thread. 

Happy Birthday to Becky. 




natalielongstaff said:


> im off to Johs this evening, its her birthday tomorrow  we are planning a trip to see Alice in wonderland and a visit to TGI's
> 
> oh and on sunday its Leicester v Coventy so i might stay and watch that before we head home
> 
> Sadly its just me and the kids going....poor john has got to work, i suspect he is looking forward to some peace and quiet



Have a great time Nat!  Happy Birthday to Joh. 




PoppyAnna said:


> Happy Birthday to Becky Mouse Hope you have a great weekend in Southampton Mandy, your plans sounds great
> 
> Happy birthday to Joh, I hope you all have a lovely weekend too, and "poor" John
> 
> Sadly no "weekendy" plans here, every bloomin weekend is the same at the mo, shopping for this and that for the builders.  I'm on anti-biotics at the mo so not even a weekend tipple for me
> Hoping to get some rest/sleep with Richard being home to take over for a couple of days.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody



Hope everything is back to normal & that you are feeling better soon Joanne.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work this weekend so no plans here.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

I'm off out this evening for a romantic  FND (Friday Night Date) with some man who's been hanging around for 30+ years!!!    We're dropping the pup off at Sophie's while we're out so she can get some quality Fred time!!! 

Tomorrow (and probably Sunday), we absolutely _have_ to go shopping for holiday clothes as we (Richard, Samuel and myself) are off to Barbados in a week!!!  I can't believe it's come around so quickly and am feel very under-prepared!!! 

Whatever you're up to, have a fab weekend!!!


----------



## wilma-bride

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes.  I shan't bother telling you what we're up to at the weekend since Nat has already done it for me 

Hope you all have great weekends 

Hugs to Joanne and Corinna


----------



## PJB71

Well I was supposed to be going to a friends for a drink (or two!!) this evening, was going to my nephews birthday party tomorrow, then Moll had a friends birthday party to go to on Sunday, but lo and behold Moll and I are both full of cold and feel awful so were both tucked up in bed with a box of tissues and the laptop!!!

So everythings been canceled!!

Phil has started sneezing (so obviously hes going to have man flu!!) so theres only pool Harriet thats ok, poor child dont think shes going to be in for a fun weekend

Anyway, enough of feeling sorry for myself plus Moll said its her turn for the laptop(and cant argue really as it is hers after all!!)

Hope you all have a great weekend,


----------



## dolphingirl47

PJB71 said:


> Well I was supposed to be going to a friends for a drink (or two!!) this evening, was going to my nephews birthday party tomorrow, then Moll had a friends birthday party to go to on Sunday, but lo and behold Moll and I are both full of cold and feel awful so were both tucked up in bed with a box of tissues and the laptop!!!
> 
> So everythings been canceled!!
> 
> Phil has started sneezing (so obviously hes going to have man flu!!) so theres only pool Harriet thats ok, poor child dont think shes going to be in for a fun weekend
> 
> Anyway, enough of feeling sorry for myself plus Moll said its her turn for the laptop(and cant argue really as it is hers after all!!)
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend,



I hope you all feel better soon.

Corinna


----------



## emily1982

Well was meant to be living it up tonight but had to cancel as got a water infection, this is my third of recent so now have to have blood tests too...grrr

 will spend the weekend ebaying (selling all my craft stash), tidying and doing uni work


----------



## tennisfan

I'm making the most of my weekend off, saw Green Zone yesterday at the cinema.  Today i'm probably going to the Ideal home exhibition in London as I have free tickets, this evening going to see my sister & children for a games night.  Tomorrow will be catching up on washing & ironing.

Have a great weekend everyone & all those having a birthday this weekend, hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## Danauk

Saturday evening we went out with our best friends for their birthday/christmas treat. We took them to Raymond Blanc's restaurant Le Manoir (I think I need a 2nd job before next months credit card bill arrives but OMG the food was amazing!!!) Whilst there we discussed our next holiday with them which included a discussion about cruises and the words Disney Dream!! Tomorrow DH has a rehearsal all day for a show he is in. I have housework and laundry to do and need to plan all my lessons for school next week.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ? 

We have got a quiet weekend ahead of us with absolutely no plans (which I am looking forward to after the madness of Becky's birthday weekend last week)

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are staying in this evening and then tomorrow im off out with some friends for a few ( a lot ! ) of drinks 

Sunday will be spent recovering i suspect

Have a great weekend


----------



## fav_is_tink

I'm off out with few of my friends tonight, girls only so probably tomorrow morning will be spent recovering.

Need to do urgent food shopping tomorrow, there's nothing in the cupboards

DH is working all weekend and DS says he's studying all weekend [we shall see!!!]

Need to get to the town over the weekend, got 4 birthday pressies to buy ....1 for my wee sis, one for my bf, one for great nephew [which will be late by the time I get it to him]  and one for my sis-in-law [note how she comes last in the list ]

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## PoppyAnna

My friend is doing a bio sculpture manicure course, this line of work is completely new to her so a couple of us are going to her house tonight for takeaway, wine and manicure night for her to get some practise   I've seen her first manicure and it looks bloomin good to me   I'm going to have a french manicure

We have a day of shopping ahead of us tomorrow night and DH has asked that I do his fav lamb dish for dinner, so a nice meal in and DVD night is on the cards. The girls have a party on Sunday, we're going to get swimming on sunday too

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot of plans so far, a relaxing evening in tonight. Tomorrow i'm doing the physio at the football in the morning, in the evening I might go to the cinema.  Sunday will be spent ironing & might be going to a pub quiz in the evening.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

Today I'm doing that traditional last minute pre-hols housework blitz and then this afternoon, I'm getting a pedicure and manicure - French Bio Sculpture for me too, Joanne..  

Samuel and I will be chilling this evening and going to bed at a reasonable time as we have to get up early for our 10.30am flight out of Gatwick. I'm *especially* excited - DH had to go to New York at short notice on Monday and is flying from there straight to Barbados, so will be at the airport to meet us when we arrive.  It's been a rough week and I CANNOT wait to see him!!! 

So forgive me if I can't stop singing:

"OH! I'm going to Barbados!
OH! Back to the palm trees.
OH! I'm going to see my husband!
OH! In the sunny Caribbean sea..."

I guess it could get a bit annoying after a while but not to worry!! 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!


----------



## mandymouse

*Oh!, she's going to Barbados
Oh!, she isn't going to take me 
Oh!, she'd rather take her husband
Oh!, and sip cocktails by the sunny Caribbean sea*

Have a fabulous holiday Kaz, I hope the weather is lovely and the cocktails are too

Have fun


----------



## natalielongstaff

Joanne i could do with a friend like yours 

Karen have a super holiday


----------



## tennisfan

Have a fab holiday Karen


----------



## PoppyAnna

CustardTart said:


> Today I'm doing that traditional last minute pre-hols housework blitz and then this afternoon, I'm getting a pedicure and manicure - French Bio Sculpture for me too, Joanne..



  Sadly, when I look down at my manicure tomorrow I'll be under the grey sky of good 'ole Becks rather than the blue skies of Barbados



natalielongstaff said:


> Joanne i could do with a friend like yours



Great isn't it  it's actually my friend who is Darren and Lillia's PA, she got a tax rebate and instead of going on a shopping binge she decided to put it to good use.  Bio-sculpture is really taking off and our Spa charges about £45  for a mani as it's really long lasting - she has a lovely spare room to see clients in and is a bit bored working 2 days a weeks for D&L so is looking to just do something different - good luck to her, I say  Good for us too, she's doing the pedi course later in the year 

Ooopppss  sorry to go OT


----------



## Pinky166

Yay it's finally the weekend! 


I am off out tonight for a surprise meal that we have planned for my Mum & Dad as it's their 45th (Sapphire) Wedding Anniversary today. 

Tommorrow I will probably be recovering as I intend to have a few drinks tonight!  Not sure about Sunday yet.

Hope you all have a good one.  Have a fabulous holiday Karen.


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm driving down to Southampton tomorrow to collect DS from uni.  On Sunday I'm spending most of the day at a first aid refresher course.  And that's the weekend gone!  (At least I'll have my "little" boy at home again for a while.)


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I need to do my school planning and then in the evening I am going to see a show that DH is playing in and some of my friends are in. On Sunday we are going to Alton Towers to renew our annual passes and to ride the new ride Thirteen.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Dimplenose said:


> And that's the weekend gone!  (At least I'll have my "little" boy at home again for a while.)



My "little one" came home last week - not sure why he has so much more holiday than all his friends - already feels like he never left. 

Today I'm off to Oxford Street shopping with my sisters and Mum and then to see Sister Act in the afternoon. Tonight we're having a Chinese round my sister's house with husbands and children too. Tomorrow the whole lot of us are going for a meal at our favourite Italian restaurant.

This is one of my favourite weekends of the year.


----------



## A Small World

Im flying off on holiday. My son is getting married in Zanzibar next Friday so we fly to Amsterdam later today and then onto Tanzania tomorrow then finally across to Zanzibar on Monday. Its going to be a looooooong journey (and Im not the biggest fan of flying either )
So I wont be around for the next 2 weeks but will be back  - you cant get rid of me that easy


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far.

Well, after a very busy week (I am loving my new job ), the girls and I went to a quiz nite last night.  No plans for the rest of the weekend, though, apart from popping into town this morning to get Sian a pair of shoes for work.

We have had some very hectic weekends over the last couple of months and I, for one, am pooped!  Lots of R&R this weeken, ready for the onslaught of Easter, Rea's 16th Birthday, the in-laws and Chessington next month.

Enjoy everyone


----------



## janiebubble

we're going to Disneyworld!!!  Ok on Monday but we're staying at the airport tomorrow night so it is this weekend .... last minute rushing around today!!! (madly we're also trying to buy a house (wasn't planned when the holiday was booked!)


----------



## tennisfan

A Small World said:


> Im flying off on holiday. My son is getting married in Zanzibar next Friday so we fly to Amsterdam later today and then onto Tanzania tomorrow then finally across to Zanzibar on Monday. Its going to be a looooooong journey (and Im not the biggest fan of flying either )
> So I wont be around for the next 2 weeks but will be back  - you cant get rid of me that easy



Congrats to your son I hope the wedding goes well & that you have a lovely time


----------



## startrekkie

I went to see ABBA Mania last night it was at the Ulster Hall in Belfast it was a amazing show because I love ABBA so much and the movie Mamma Mia the movie I watched this afternoon it is brilliant as well.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's a long Bank Holiday Weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

This afternoon hubby and I are off to Birmingham for a bit of shopping, a few drinkies, dinner at Bella Italia and staying over at the Travel Inn, I can't wait 

The rest of the weekend will be spent visiting family and generally chilling out

Have a great weekend, and a lovely Easter guys


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, 4 days off work 

We are shopping for a cat flap today, then the next 3 days will be spent waiting for Gary to install said cat flap 

Seriously, we have no real plans for the weekend although we're going to go and see Nanny McPhee at some point.

I am organising an Easter Egg hunt for the kids on Sunday morning so that will be fun 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## jjk

Happy easter everyone hope you all have a fab weekend

Saturday Im off to watch the footie and its Our 11th Wedding anniversary 

Sunday Hubby and I are off to the Gunwarf quay in Pompey

Monday will be a quiet day probably take Kieran to do some plane watching at heathrow as promised


----------



## natalielongstaff

Happy Easter everyone​
We are going bowling this evening and then shopping in leicester on Saturday

Sunday/Monday will be spent cleaning and relaxing i suspect


----------



## Danauk

My weekend depends on if my SIL goes into labour or not, she is due today! If she does go into labour then we will have to go to Southend to watch my nephew. If not, then we plan on doing some DIY around the house.


----------



## tennisfan

Hope everyone enjoys their 4 day weekend.  I'm working days tomorrow & Sunday.  Depending on the weather on Monday we might go out to the coast for the day


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans here as yet. I had to work today and I will work again on Monday. What we will do for the next two days much depends on the weather and if I actually can be bothered to do anything.

Corinna


----------



## wilma-bride

to all those of you who have to work the Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## PJB71

ditto to johxxxx


----------



## Lizzybear

Back to work tomorrow, the weekend flew by for me! Friday I cleared out my wardrobe and now have 2 large suitcases, 1 small suitcase and 2 collapsible boxes of stuff for eBay/car boot  Saturday I spent the day in Manchester visiting a friend and dancing our socks off at the Tiger Lounge and on Sunday Steve and I visited my parents for Easter dinner  Today I plan to start eBaying some of the cleared out stuff and maybe get some sewing done  Hope everyone enjoyed their bank holiday weekend whatever they did


----------



## Danauk

Well my SIL did go into labour on Saturday so yesterday we had to go to Southend at 7am (2 1/2 hours away!) to go and watch my 2 year old nephew. Then I became an auntie again as my SIL have birth to my niece so we had to take my nephew to the hospital to meet his new baby sister, Olivia Beth. Then we drove back home and got back at 11:30pm.





My new niece Olivia Beth, age 4 hours!!


----------



## mandymouse

Aww, what a lovely photo.  Congratulations Auntie Karen


----------



## tennisfan

Congrats on becoming an auntie again Karen


----------



## natalielongstaff

great photo Karen  and a beautiful name xx


----------



## Danauk

Thanks guys, I am kind of squinting in the photo because of the sun!! Hopefully we will get better photos when we go and visit next week! I love the name too, Olivia was from the bible, well Olive, as in the Olive branch but they preferred Olivia and Beth is because my middle name and mum's name is Elizabeth, but Olivia Elizabeth sounded silly so they went with Olivia Beth. Kind of ironic really the Dad is an RE coordinator in a catholic primary school. Mum's gran (my grand MIL) died on good Friday 13 years ago and then this year her daughter was born on Easter Sunday!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Bless her.   Congratulations on being an auntie again  I love her names.


----------



## fav_is_tink

for the baby   I agree Olivia Beth is a beautiful name, Congrats on becoming an auntie again


----------



## Danauk

I am so looking forward to the weekend. On Saturday Pete is going on a boys day out with his best friend. They are going to the gadget show so lord only knows what they will return with!! I am going shopping to Milton Keynes. I need to go to the Disney store to buy some new outfits for Olivia, plus I need to go to John Lewis to buy some new bedding (we are going to decorate the bedroom soon and I saw a set I liked!) and towels for the bathroom. On Sunday we are going to go out to a few garden centres. Our water feature in our garden suddenly broke a few weeks ago (I think the frost got to the concrete over the winter and part of it suddenly cracked in 2!!) so we want to go and find a replacement one.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's Friday again .. 

.. and it's been a short week too  I hope you all had a good Easter

We haven't got anything planned for this weekend, but I'm sure we'll end up at a shopping centre somewhere just for something to do

What are you up to ? Anything nice ?

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## Muscateer

Our weekends here are Friday and Saturday but its like the wrong way round as today is the lazy day (like Sunday) and tomorrow is the day for being out doing your Saturday things (shopping, hair appointments and stuff).

We are off out to explore as haven't had much chance to do that yet and tonight we are meeting up with friends for a meal and a few drinks but I am getting my hair done tomorrow morning so will be keeping my beverages to a minimum well thats what I am saying at the moment. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are off to Chessington tomorrow  to Celebrate Rhiannon's birthday. Luckily the weather forecast is good !!

Sunday will be spent driving home and getting the kids ready to go back to school on Monday 

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> We are off to Chessington tomorrow  to Celebrate Rhiannon's birthday. Luckily the weather forecast is good !!
> 
> Sunday will be spent driving home and getting the kids ready to go back to school on Monday
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone x



Yay!  Have a lovely day out at Chessington - Happy Birthday Rhiannon - I was meant to be taking the girls there today but as I have had a head like a football for the last few days (another reaction to another drug ) and can hardly see out of one eye I'm not venturing out anywhere!

Your two go back on Monday?  How did you manage that? ours have another week off!

We have no fun plans for the weekend, I will be in charge of the girls tomorrow and Sunday as Richard will be decorating and the builders are coming back (yawn).  Need to try and get the trampoline and the slide etc jet washed so I don't go out of my mind having them indoors the whole time...

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## jjk

its a footballing weekend for us Saturday we will be sorting out our garden and watching the first semi final

Sunday 9 of us will be up very early and Making our way to Wembley 


have a great weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

duplicate post !


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Your two go back on Monday?  How did you manage that? ours have another week off!



sorry to hear you are not feeling well hun xx

They have had two weeks off, but we finished the week before the southerners


----------



## torsie24

I have no plans this weekend and that's just the way I like it!


----------



## CustardTart

Happy Birthday, Rhiannon!! Enjoy Chessington, Nat & Co - the weather's looking lovely so hope it stays that way!!!

I'm going into town later as Richard and I are meeting old friends for dinner. We haven't seen them for around 7 years so it'll be lovely catching up... 

Saturday morning means chores  and tomorrow afternoon my menfolk are off to Wembley (again  ) for their FA Cup semi. I'll be staying home with the dogs and ploughing through all the programmes which have accumulated on the Sky+ box whilst I was away... 

Sunday is about relaxing and then we're back to Wembley in the evening for Bad Company in concert...

Whatever you're up to, have a good one!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh i had forgotton about the wembly game


----------



## tony64

CustardTart said:


> Happy Birthday, Rhiannon!! Enjoy Chessington, Nat & Co - the weather's looking lovely so hope it stays that way!!!
> 
> I'm going into town later as Richard and I are meeting old friends for dinner. We haven't seen them for around 7 years so it'll be lovely catching up...
> 
> Saturday morning means chores  and tomorrow afternoon my menfolk are off to Wembley (again  ) for their FA Cup semi. I'll be staying home with the dogs and ploughing through all the programmes which have accumulated on the Sky+ box whilst I was away...
> 
> Sunday is about relaxing and then we're back to Wembley in the evening for Bad Company in concert...
> 
> Whatever you're up to, have a good one!!!


Karen
You can always join us at Chessington, sod the cleaning


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm off to Nottingham this evening to see an old friend.  We haven't seen each other for a few years so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Jonjo

I plan on having a nice relaxing weekend this week.  Last weekend I was at Eastercon and it was very hectic.  Might just pop into the Cambridge Disney Store and buy the new Earth Day Pins set.


----------



## Chilly

natalielongstaff said:


> ooh i had forgotton about the wembly game



DH is making us leave early from Chessington so he can watch


----------



## PoppyAnna

jjk said:


> its a footballing weekend for us Saturday we will be sorting out our garden and watching the first semi final
> 
> Sunday 9 of us will be up very early and Making our way to Wembley
> 
> 
> have a great weekend everybody



Have a fantastic time Rachel  PUP!



natalielongstaff said:


> sorry to hear you are not feeling well hun xx
> 
> They have had two weeks off, but we finished the week before the southerners



It seems I'm allergic to more drugs than even the docs thought possible

My girls have already been off for a week and a half and they have another full week to go    Feeling a bit sorry for them actually, the weather is so nice but I'm not keen to go out in public looking like I do, we just braved the shops and the park but even in big sunglasses and well covered, folk do stare 

Hope the Chessington gang have fun tomorrow and the weather stays fine for you


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> It seems I'm allergic to more drugs than even the docs thought possible
> 
> My girls have already been off for a week and a half and they have another full week to go    Feeling a bit sorry for them actually, the weather is so nice but I'm not keen to go out in public looking like I do, we just braved the shops and the park but even in big sunglasses and well covered, folk do stare
> 
> Hope the Chessington gang have fun tomorrow and the weather stays fine for you



oh no !!!  poor you, hope you manage to make the best of the weekend xx


----------



## hildasmuriel

I'll be packing for Monday. 

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Pegasus928

I'm on a boat about 150 miles of the north coast of Aberdeen - so I don't plan on going very far at all this weekend. 
Might go for a swim though


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds like most of you have fun weekends planned. 

Hope you all have a great time at Chessington and Happy Birthday to Rhiannon. 

I hope you are feeling better soon Joanne. 

Not much going on here, other than cutting the grass & possibly washing the cars.....way too much excitement. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm doing the physio at footie tomorrow for the last game of the season. Hope to look at a couple of cars this weekend as i'm thinking of changing mine.  Off to the cinema in the evening.  Sunday will be spent catching up on the reading I need to have done for a boring 3 day course this week

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## wilma-bride

Sorry to hear you're feeling pporly Joanne.  Hope you feel much better soon 

If you felt up to it, you would be more than welcome to join us tomorrow 

As Nat says, we're off to Chessington to celebrate the fact that my baby girl will be turning 16 on Sunday - where have the years gone 

On Sunday, we will be having croissants and cake for brekkie with Nat and family.  Sian is working (unfortunately) so our plans for lunch out had to be sidelined and now we're having a party tea instead 

The in-laws arrive on Sunday evening for a week - 'nuff said


----------



## ukstitch

I've got a few things this weekend...

My friend is back from two weeks away, so I'm hoping to have a catchup with her on Saturday.

Sunday is my turn to help out with the children's group in Reading that I work with roughly every other month, then I'm off to wembley straight after that for football


----------



## ariel75

Going holiday clothes shopping today the first of many!!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pinky166 said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon Joanne.



Thank you Claire



wilma-bride said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling pporly Joanne.  Hope you feel much better soon
> 
> If you felt up to it, you would be more than welcome to join us tomorrow
> 
> As Nat says, we're off to Chessington to celebrate the fact that my baby girl will be turning 16 on Sunday - where have the years gone
> 
> On Sunday, we will be having croissants and cake for brekkie with Nat and family.  Sian is working (unfortunately) so our plans for lunch out had to be sidelined and now we're having a party tea instead
> 
> The in-laws arrive on Sunday evening for a week - 'nuff said



Thank you Joh  I would have loved to have joined you all at Chessinton, but really not that keen to go out at the mo - other park visitors might think I am a character in costume

Your weekend sounds lovely, good luck luck with the in-laws next week


----------



## mandymouse

Yay, it's Friday again ! This week has flown by 

So what are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice

My weekend will start this morning when I pop round to Nat's for a natter and a cuppa (and hopefully something naughty to eat ), then after that I haven't got anything planned.  We've got a mad weekend coming up next week, so Paul will be spending most of tomorrow catching up with work, so I may go shopping with Becky

Have a great wekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes Mandy, the weekend starts here 

Tomorrow we are going to a bbq at Deb and Matts and then on Sunday its our Nephew's birthday 

Have a fab weekend all


----------



## wilma-bride

I hate posting about my weekend plans after Nat as it seems at the moment they are invariably the same 

Sadly, I am going to a funeral this afternoon 
Then this evening the in-laws are taking us out for a meal.

As Nat said, we are visiting the Churchills tomorrow and looking forward to a good ol' catch-up and a bit of a shinding  

Sunday will be spent getting ready for the kids to go back to school (and recovering )

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I hate posting about my weekend plans after Nat as it seems at the moment they are invariably the same



 suits me mate !


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm enjoying the last day of the Easter hols (I work in a school) by going to V&A today.
Food shopping tomorrow - need to make up a "red cross parcel" for DS as we take him back to uni in Southampton on Sunday.


----------



## tennisfan

I plan to make the most of my last weekend off for the next 5 weekends I'm going to the cinema tonight & catching up with a friend, hope to finish my washing & ironing today.  Tomorrow will go to the shops & maybe go to my sisters in the evening. Sunday will be relaxing & may start looking at some houses as I want to get my own place soon.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## saratogagirl

Have a lovely weekend everyone..

Our is going to be very quiet, as we have a truly mad one planned for next week!!

Have a great one whatever you are up to xx


----------



## jjk

Have a good weekend everyone 

nothing much planned here, quiet day on Saturday and then off to Pompey on Sunday


----------



## fav_is_tink

nothing much planned here either, food shopping, hair colour / cut, chilling after a hectic week at work really, especially as I know that next week at work is going to be much the same

Have a good weekend everyone whatever you're up to


----------



## mazz1

i plan on stripping 

the walls that is  the new carpet gets delivered in two weeks and i need to strip paper so the decorator can come in to paint, paper and such, he will charge me a lot less if i strip, so stripping it is


----------



## BrerSam

i am going to watch lots of films to try cheer myself up and then Doctor who, over the rainbow and britain got talent, and work. Not the best weekend of my life.


----------



## mandymouse

I can't wait, for the weekend to begin .. 

I think the DIS will be quite quiet this weekend with a few of us heading to sunny Tenby for Ian's (crispywelsh - Jules's hubby) 40th birthday celebrations

The weather looks like it's going to be nice and warm, and I am looking forward to seeing some of my dear friends for mucho drinkies, eating and general frivolity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## saratogagirl

What Mandy said lol...  I am so looking forward to a lovely weekend, and fingers crossed the weather looks like it going to  be kind..

Have a lovely weekend everyone, see you later Mrs Mouse.


----------



## natalielongstaff

What Mandy and Jules said 

See you later girls xx


----------



## jjk

have you all have a fab time 

nothing much going on here this weekend, just making the most of any sunshine we get 

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## irongirlof12

have a brilliant weekend in Wales everyone who is going 

we are off to London to day to see 'Les Mis' tonite and take in the sights on saturday and sunday- might even watch a bit of the marathon.


----------



## tiring_day

Hope you all enjoy your weekends and the fab weather that is heading our way, unfortunately I am working all weekend.  When I say all weekend I mean all weekend, Sat, Sun and Mon 12 hour days.  Ah well shouldn't complain as then off seven days, up yours 9-5ers  

steve


----------



## Muscateer

Sounds like a great weekend for all you lot heading to Tenby, have a great time.

DH and I are heading out for a Friday Champagne brunch, love my glasses of bubbly and a nice big feed.

Tomorrow I have a hospital appointment but nothing serious I hope and will head to the shops afterwards.


----------



## fav_is_tink

Have a great time in Wales all of you that are going

I'm taking DS clothes shopping as he wants something 'cool' for my party next month 
DH is working all weekend so I'll catch up with the housework, mainly ironing 
If I get time I intend to pull my wardrobe apart to see what fits and what doesn't so I know what I need to buy for holidays, at the moment everything is too big

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

Not a good weekend for us, all the company assets are in an auction tomorrow. It's the end of an era for us, 25 years in business.


----------



## saratogagirl

tony64 said:


> Not a good weekend for us, all the company assets are in an auction tomorrow. It's the end of an era for us, 25 years in business.



I'm so sorry Tone


----------



## tony64

saratogagirl said:


> I'm so sorry Tone



Don't worry Jules our hearts will be in Tenbyville


----------



## torsie24

I am going to my best friend from school's wedding.

Although i've been to family/Uni friend's weddings this is the first person who I have known since we were little to get married!

I know I'm going to feel very emotional and old! I cried a couple of weeks ago on her Hen night when I had to say "Bye, see you at your wedding!"

I'm super excited for the reception - will be a big girly school reunion!

And I'm looking forward to a night in a hotel, Jack and I are packing our swimwear so hopefully I won't be too hungover to get up and have a nice swim sunday morning before a ridiculously huge full english! I love staying at hotels!


----------



## CustardTart

Have a great weekend in Tenby, party people!!! 

Sorry to hear your news, Tony - it must be tough for you guys...


----------



## CustardTart

Tonight Richard and I are off on our regular FND - tho' this one will be a little more celebratory than usual as he's received a job offer and can finally leave his evil current employers. It's such a relief - tho' I won't 100% believe it until he actually resigns (sometime next week)... 

On Saturday we are going to meet up with a couple of friends from the USA who have travelled across the pond on the Disney Magic - I'm just hoping they can easily get here from Barcelona!!! We're having afternoon tea up in town and I cannot wait to see them again!!! 

Sunday will be all about relaxation and especially sweet as this is our last weekend alone together before Son #1 returns to the nest after 6 months away... 

Have a good one, whatever you're up to...


----------



## TotallyAngelic

tony64 said:


> Not a good weekend for us, all the company assets are in an auction tomorrow. It's the end of an era for us, 25 years in business.



Sorry to hear this Tony .... tough day for you 

I don't have a very good weekend ..... funeral this afternoon for a family friend who has lost the battle with cancer  and then working tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## mandymouse

tony64 said:


> Not a good weekend for us, all the company assets are in an auction tomorrow. It's the end of an era for us, 25 years in business.



 So sorry to hear this Tony, thinking of you


----------



## natalielongstaff

Will be thinking of you Tony and Theresa


----------



## tennisfan

tony64 said:


> Not a good weekend for us, all the company assets are in an auction tomorrow. It's the end of an era for us, 25 years in business.



Sorry to hear this Tony

I don't have much planned as i'm working days tomorrow.  I went to the cinema yesterday & today will be hopefully booking my trip to DLRP for May

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you all have a fab time in Tenby. 

Thinking of you today Tony & Theresa. 


Hubby & I are having a lazy weekend as it's been a very stressful week. I'm hoping to convince DH to get the BBQ out tomorrow. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Netty

mandymouse said:


> I can't wait, for the weekend to begin ..
> 
> I think the DIS will be quite quiet this weekend with a few of us heading to sunny Tenby for Ian's (crispywelsh - Jules's hubby) 40th birthday celebrations
> 
> The weather looks like it's going to be nice and warm, and I am looking forward to seeing some of my dear friends for mucho drinkies, eating and general frivolity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



OMG my sil -gailie is in tenby with her dh and son and grandson, we were thinking of going as well but cant due to my dh working away, and i didnt even know there was a dis meet there!
have a great time everybody


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's another Bank Holiday Weekend 

Are you planning on doing anything nice ?

Hubby & I are off to Manchester over the weekend and staying at the Trafford Centre for the night, so I'm looking forward to a bit of shopping (not that I need anything ), lots of TGI cocktails and a nice chinese meal in the evening

Have a great Bank Holiday weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

that sounds like Fun Mandy 

We are off to Joh's for the weekend, no massive plans just eating drinking and relaxing


----------



## jjk

Not much going on here this weekend Off to Footie on Saturday,taking Jordan to his Refereeing game on Sunday have no plans for Monday yet.

hope you all have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend x


----------



## fav_is_tink

tomorrow will be a food shopping morning, then out for coffee in the afternoon with DH, parents, sis, niece 6], nephew[3] [bro-in-law will prob go to the footy!] Hopefully the weather will be nice and we can get a seat outside somewhere and enjoy watching the kids play

DS is studying during the day but going to a friends 16th birthday party at night & I'll be the taxi driver so no vino for me tomorrow night. 

I fully intend to make up for that on Sunday tho; we'll visit the in laws for a while and then we are going clothes shopping for DH to get something to wear to my 40th party in two weeks then a nice Sunday dinner and a few wee glasses of vino 

Nothing planned for Bank Hol Monday yet, DH is night shift! Maybe go out with mum and sis for a while. Really need to get my wardrobe in order though so might tackle that when DH wakes up, which is usually around 3ish!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working for the 2nd weekend in a row, only another 2 more weeks to go of working weekends for a while.  Fortunately i'm on day shift but 6.20 start I am off on Monday though, depending on the weather I might go down to Hastings with a group of friends for the day.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Im doing a 16 hour today then 8 hours on Sat and sunday and i'm off to some place in florida on Monday you might know it?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Natasha&Matt said:


> Im doing a 16 hour today then 8 hours on Sat and sunday and i'm off to some place in florida on Monday you might know it?



hoping those 32 hours fly by for you  as I think I've a fair idea where you're off to 

Have a FANTASTIC holiday, I'm sure you will.......can't wait to read all about it when you return


----------



## jns

I'm doing stock-take 
so lots of counting first then a weekend sitting here adding numbers 

hope everyone has a nicer plan then me 
enjoy the bankholiday


----------



## wickesy

Dad and I are driving up to Manchester tomorrow for Mouse Meets over the weekend, then on Monday we will be going over to Tyldesley to see my cousin before driving back to London.


----------



## ely3857

*Hen weekend tomorrow at a Spa!*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ely3857 said:


> *Hen weekend tomorrow at a Spa!*



hope you have a great time hun, im off to a spa next saturday
xx


----------



## gemmybear83

wickesy said:


> Dad and I are driving up to Manchester tomorrow for Mouse Meets over the weekend, then on Monday we will be going over to Tyldesley to see my cousin before driving back to London.



I am in Manchester this weekend - should have realised this was on!!

I am going to Manchester to stay with one of my old housemates, going to see another friend who has just had a baby (first friend my age to have a baby ), and I am taking Tuesday off to go to spa with my mum for the day


----------



## Jonjo

DW and I are driving up to Manchester tomorrow for Mouse Meets.


----------



## cannp123165

I am off to Manchester tomorrow for Mousemeets! Looking forward to seeing some of you there.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Jonjo said:


> DW and I are driving up to Manchester tomorrow for Mouse Meets.





cannp123165 said:


> I am off to Manchester tomorrow for Mousemeets! Looking forward to seeing some of you there.



see you guys there


----------



## Muscateer

We went to see the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix circuit yesterday and it was amazing. We got shown round the hotel that is on the track. I was on a high so goodness knows what I will be like when we go to the Grand Prix in November.

Heading out for lunch and a few wines today.

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## janiebubble

we're moving into our new house ... got the keys yesterday, so frantically moving boxes today (just stopped for lunch!!)


----------



## tony64

We went to The American Candy Co. which is not very far from us yesterday and had a great time picking up all our old favourites.






We've just had IHOP style pancakes with maple syrup for breakfast and they where fantastic.


----------



## mandymouse

I can't wait, for the weekend to begin 

I hope you've enjoyed this short BanK Holiday week.  So what are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?

I've got a busy weekend ahead of me.  Tonight we're going to see Rihanna, then tomorrow night we're seeing the Black Eyed Peas (both at the LG Arena)

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to


----------



## saratogagirl

That sounds like a wonderful weekend Mand, have fun.  We are off to see The Stringers tomorrow for some Glastonbury planning, apparently Tam is going to recreate the ambience of Glasto, I hope she hasn't dug a hole for me to pee in, best take my purple friend just in case!!

Have a great weekend everyone ..


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a good weekend you two 

Tomorrow im off to a spa day with all my childminder friends followed by a meal at the pub 

Sunday will be spent cleaning and shopping i think, the house is a state 

have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## jjk

I have a four day weekend so lots planned,going out with MIL today,Tomorow Hubby is treating me to a days shopping and we are going for a meal and a few drinks. Sunday Taking Kieran to a footie presentation as his team won the league
Monday Hubby and I have the day off and are going out for another meal and more drinks in the evening

hope you all have fab weekends


----------



## tony64

Now things are much more settled; it's a pleasure to say I'm working saturday morning and then the rest of the weekend is free to do just about anything.


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you all have a fab weekend, sounds like you've all got lots of fun stuff planned. 

Have fun at the Black Eyed Peas Mandy, I really wanted to see them but forgot to get tickets. 


I will be spending the next few days nursing my poorly dog, he is in so much pain this morning I have been unable to leave the lounge as he won't settle if I go out of sight.  Tomorrow he has to go back to the vets for a check up, other than that it will be a very quiet one for us.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Wow!  some great weekends planned.  

You make me laugh Nat, Spa followed by Pub!  De-tox to re-tox!  

Very jealous of SOMEBODY going to see the Black Eyed Peas 

Your weekend sounds fab Rachel

Hope your poor doggy goes from strength to strength Claire

Happy Glasto planning Jules

I'm off out to play bingo at school tonight and the girls are going to my Mums overnight Saturday  so we can go out for a meal with friends on Saturday night

Have a good one everybody


----------



## wilma-bride

Quiet weekend for us (I need it )

Enjoy your weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> You make me laugh Nat, Spa followed by Pub!  De-tox to re-tox!



 did you REALLY expect anything else !


----------



## cannp123165

My Mum is coming to London for the weekend, and we are off to see Julie Andrews at the 02 tomorrow night. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## fav_is_tink

Everyone has good plans for this weekend hope you all enjoy yourselves 

This weekend I'll be getting last minute things that we need for my 40th birthday party which is next Saturday  Also a priority is getting the house & garden tidied as we know there will be lots of visitors next Friday [which is my actual birthday day]  so as we are both working most of next week there will be only a quick spruce up needed on Thursday when I'm off, I hope!

DS has started study leave today so he'll be around now for a month or so; tidying round him at the weekend when he's studying will be fun 

I hope this next week flies past I'm getting excited now


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> I can't wait, for the weekend to begin
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed this short BanK Holiday week.  So what are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?
> 
> I've got a busy weekend ahead of me.  Tonight we're going to see Rihanna, then tomorrow night we're seeing the Black Eyed Peas (both at the LG Arena)
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you get up to



Have a fab time Mandy



saratogagirl said:


> That sounds like a wonderful weekend Mand, have fun.  We are off to see The Stringers tomorrow for some Glastonbury planning, apparently Tam is going to recreate the ambience of Glasto, I hope she hasn't dug a hole for me to pee in, best take my purple friend just in case!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone ..



Hope you have a great time



natalielongstaff said:


> Have a good weekend you two
> 
> Tomorrow im off to a spa day with all my childminder friends followed by a meal at the pub
> 
> Sunday will be spent cleaning and shopping i think, the house is a state
> 
> have a good weekend everyone xx



Enjoy your spa followed by pub day

Hope you dog gets better soon Claire

Just for a change i'm working again this weekend this time on nights only one more weekend after this to work then I get a couple of weekends off


----------



## Jonjo

DW is working Saturday so nothing planed this weekend, but it's her birthday on Monday so I will be doing some last minute dashing around to get her a cake.

Might pop into the Disney Store and pick up a mini Agent P from Phineas and Ferb.  She realy likes this show.  I have already gotten her the sound track CD


----------



## Claire L

Working this evening and tomorrow evening and then 4 days off. So Sunday will be off to see DBF in Essex, and then home Monday 

Tuesday DM and DA are staying for Chinese and the following day we are off shopping in Brighton


----------



## janiebubble

we're moving house :O

today is/was my "official moving day" off work, but we actually take the furniture out in the morning .. I am SO not ready it's untrue (whoever thought a trip to Disney, turning 40 and moving house in the same month was a good idea???).

So ... wish me luck, we're only moving round the corner, out of rented and into a home of our own, really excited but so not looking forward to the reality of tomorrow!


----------



## emily1982

Well this week has been a complete nightmare, not only have i had full blown flu but this afternoon broke my nose!!! So now im in for a weekend of pain and bruising! Luckily i didn't have much planned anyway!


----------



## natalielongstaff

janiebubble said:


> we're moving house :O
> 
> today is/was my "official moving day" off work, but we actually take the furniture out in the morning .. I am SO not ready it's untrue (whoever thought a trip to Disney, turning 40 and moving house in the same month was a good idea???).
> 
> So ... wish me luck, we're only moving round the corner, out of rented and into a home of our own, really excited but so not looking forward to the reality of tomorrow!



Hope the move goes well 



emily1982 said:


> Well this week has been a complete nightmare, not only have i had full blown flu but this afternoon broke my nose!!! So now im in for a weekend of pain and bruising! Luckily i didn't have much planned anyway!



ouch


----------



## PoppyAnna

emily1982 said:


> Well this week has been a complete nightmare, not only have i had full blown flu but this afternoon broke my nose!!! So now im in for a weekend of pain and bruising! Luckily i didn't have much planned anyway!



Oh my goodness, poor you   How on earth did you manage that?
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## emily1982

I fell into the doorframe...I can sort of laugh about it now, wasn't earlier mind!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've just got revision planned for tonight and tomorrow, but then tomorrow evening I'm going to my Grandparents to celebrate my birthday and what not. Sunday is my actual birthday and I have no idea what I'm doing, apart from going out for a meal with my uni friends. My housemates have the whole day planned and won't tell me what's happening!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm working all weekend. Though I am going to a barbeque/picnic/whatever(dependant on the weather) to celebrate a friend's birthday on Saturday evening. Then on Sunday I'm going for a meal to get to know my friend's sister's boyfriend a bit before we all go away to Disneyland next week.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to finish my unpacking and do some laundry. Apart from this I will just catch up on here and maybe go to town for a bit to do some shopping.

Corinna


----------



## Jule

I'm having a nice relaxing day today, then I'm out for a meal later with some friends, but I'm working all day tomorrow


----------



## orlandothebeagle

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have to finish my unpacking and do some laundry. Apart from this I will just catch up on here and maybe go to town for a bit to do some shopping.
> 
> Corinna



Are you not all shopped out Corinna?


----------



## Nubbedy

I've had a nice relaxing day today but tomorrow I'm doing a 10 mile charity walk for the In the Pink cancer charity. Hope the weather is ok.


----------



## dolphingirl47

orlandothebeagle said:


> Are you not all shopped out Corinna?



Well, I would be if my clothes would still fit me. One of my favourite dresses that was always a tight fit is now so loose that I had to tie the straps together with my lanyard on the cruise as otherwise it would have fallen down. Needless to say, that is going to the charity shop. I bought some trousers before Christmas and they are now too loose as well. I am trying to only buy what is absolutely necessary at the moment as I am still losing weight, but soon there will be nothing left that I can still wear.

In the end I did not buy anything apart from some goodies from Lush and a Brita water filter jug. We really love the cucumber water that they serve in the spa on the Magic so we decided that we will have a jug of this in the fridge. I have given up Diet Coke during the cruise and we both have given up coffee, so we need something else to drink. I really struggle to drink just plain water, but could drink cucumber water by the gallon.

Corinna


----------



## Muscateer

Just back from our weekend in Dubai. Went to see Rod Stewart and Spandau Ballet. They were brilliant, all the old classics and some new songs. Found myself swooning for Martin Kemp all over again. 

Now just have to keep fingers crossed that the ash cloud doesn't interfere with my flights home tomorrow night. Looking forward to touching down in Aberdeen Tuesday morning and first stop is going to buy the butteries and Irn Bru.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Muscateer said:


> Just back from our weekend in Dubai. Went to see Rod Stewart and Spandau Ballet. They were brilliant, all the old classics and some new songs. Found myself swooning for Martin Kemp all over again.
> 
> Now just have to keep fingers crossed that the ash cloud doesn't interfere with my flights home tomorrow night. Looking forward to touching down in Aberdeen Tuesday morning and first stop is going to buy the butteries and Irn Bru.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend.



Fingers crossed for you and your flight!  Sounds like you had a great time. 

I spent the first part of the weekend playing referee with the kids in the neighbourhood.  SUCH squabbles!  I had no idea 7 year olds could be so nasty    Put an end to it all when I brought DD in yesterday afternoon and explained that there will be no contact until Friday!  (It just came out but I need to stick to it).  Thought DD would be upset but she is quite relieved.  Now I need to teach her to be as assertive as I am


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend !! 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, so I am looking forward to a relaxing, lazy weekend watching lots of TV 

Have a great one everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans here again - wow, 2 weeks running - I really need to think abut getting a social life (or just a life )

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## natalielongstaff

no plans here either, seems we need to co-ordinate our social life a bit better !


----------



## tiring_day

Unfortunately I do have plans for the weekend, I will be working both Saturday and Sunday.  However once I do 24hrs this weekend I am off all next week so it does have some advantages.

Hope you all enjoy your leisure time.

steve


----------



## Jets fan

Saturday am off to Windsor Horse show for the day as it's only 5 mins drive from where I live. Sunday I plan to do absolutely nothing

Tina


----------



## jjk

Saturday we are off to Wemberlee again, I am starting to think of it as my spirutal Home 

no Plans for Sunday yet 

Hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working again this weekend but it will be the last for 3 weeks I can't wait to be able to catch up with my friends thats the downside to shift work you become antisocial

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever your doing


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not made any plans for tomorrow as yet. Much depends on the weather. On Sunday I have to work.

Corinna


----------



## Muscateer

My first weekend home in UK and I am full of the cold so had to give my wild nightout with my sister a miss. Never mind we have rescheduled for next Saturday instead.

Finding it very cold though so heating on full blast.

Looking forward to going shopping this week and catching up with family and friends when I am feeling better.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Muscateer said:


> My first weekend home in UK and I am full of the cold so had to give my wild nightout with my sister a miss. Never mind we have rescheduled for next Saturday instead.
> 
> Finding it very cold though so heating on full blast.
> 
> Looking forward to going shopping this week and catching up with family and friends when I am feeling better.



Sadie, I hope you feel better soon and have a great time shopping next week.

Corinna


----------



## Jordanblackpool

I am currently sat outside doing some work in my garden in very Sunny Blackpool...accompanied by an ice cold carona! Lifes not so bad at times!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It looks like it's going to be a scorcher this weekend 

So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

My weekend will consist of Lost and the Ashes to Ashes finale tonight, we're off to Manchester for a shopping/eating/drinking day/night, then Sunday will be spent recovering while lying in the garden.  I may even end my weekend with the 5am showing of the Lost finale on Monday morning

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

A very quiet weekend in store for me ! hoping to fit in a sneaky pub lunch with my mum on Saturday

Hopefully lots of sunbathing 

And im planning to end my weekend with Lost


----------



## Pinky166

Tomorrow is finally the day that I can take the big plastic collar off of my doggie, poor thing has had it on for 3 weeks!!!  So we will take him out for some long walks, we've been walking him everyday but he has not been enjoying them as much as he normally does. 

I will be sorting through my holiday clothes & seeing what fits & throwing out everything that is too big.  If I need to buy some more then we will be popping to the town on Sunday to have a look around. Other than that it's the usual boring stuff like ironing & cutting the grass. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## wilma-bride

We are off to the annual duck race tomorrow, then we'll be having a BBQ.

Sunday will be a fairly quiet day as DH has band practice and DD is working.  I suspect Rea and I may well venture into the garden to start on our tan


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> I suspect Rea and I may well venture into the garden to start on our tan



 take the phone with you then !


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> take the phone with you then !



Haha, will do matey


----------



## PoppyAnna

We off to do some clothes shopping for DH tomomow and tomorrow evening ten of us are off Greyhound racing at wimbledon   I'm really looking forward to it, haven't been for years and it's usually a fun night.

Sunday will be spent doing some chores around the house in the morning and then we're off to a family BBQ in the afternoon.

Have a nice one


----------



## Muscateer

My DD and I are going shopping tomorrow then at night I am meeting up with my sister for a Indian meal and a few well more than a few drinks.

Sunday I will be in recovery

Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy the sunbathing


----------



## wilma-bride

PoppyAnna said:


> tomorrow evening ten of us are off Greyhound racing at wimbledon



I had heard you were going to the dogs


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> Yay !! It looks like it's going to be a scorcher this weekend
> 
> So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> My weekend will consist of Lost and the Ashes to Ashes finale tonight, we're off to Manchester for a shopping/eating/drinking day/night, then Sunday will be spent recovering while lying in the garden.  I may even end my weekend with the 5am showing of the Lost finale on Monday morning
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to




Have a great time in Manchester. The weather up here is beautiful at the moment.

I have to work tomorrow, but have Sunday off. If it is not too hot on Sunday, we will do a section of the Pennine Way.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

I finally have a weekend off  I going shopping tomorrow morning & then in the evening catching up with a friend with a meal & cinema.  Sunday will be ironing my uniform for Monday & relaxing

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## 2Tiggies

Er, 20 loads of washing (or so it looks ) and the windows haven't been done since Christmas   The sun is out and I have never been so happy to do housework


----------



## tony64

Time to dig out the Barbie, brush her down and get her fired up.


----------



## Danauk

I went to London yesterday with the girls from work. We did a little shopping at Covent Garden, went for afternoon tea at Harrods (it was so yummy!!) and then went to see We will rock you (which was fab, I've seen it 3 times now!!) I didn't get back until 2am so am shattered today. So today I plan to relax around the house, then do the school work I have to do later on (perhaps I'll do that out in the garden as it is so nice!!)


----------



## tennisfan

I have planted some vegetable plants this morning. I have wanted a veggie patch for a while but seeing as my parents have just spent a fortune on having the garden landscaped it wasn't going to happen.  However they have bought me a couple of planter troughs for me to have, so I have planted carrot, dwarf beans, sweetcorn, peppers & spring onion plants.

Hopefully a couple of them will produce


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness me, it's Friday again ! Where has this week gone ? 

So, what have you got planned for this Bank Holiday weekend/Half Term ? Anything fun ?

I have got a busy week ahead of me.  My weekend starts this afternoon with a visit to the cinema with my DD Kerry to see Sex and the City, not that I want to see it, I wasn't impressed with the first one, but hopefully we will start off in true SatC style by having a couple of cocktails at F&B's before we go in

Over the weekend I will be washing/ironing and packing for my holiday next weekend, and we're also planning on getting our caravan out of storage for a good cleaning/airing (we haven't used it for about 3 or 4 years), as the girls are going away in it during the summer

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Well its the BH so that must mean a trip to see Joh 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Today I will be doing some housework.  Tomorrow (weather depending) we need to wash & hoover both cars & cut the grass again. No plans yet for Sunday.  

And on Monday I will be ironing the last few bits & packing for WDW.  

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## tennisfan

I have a very busy week planned. Depending how I feel later I maybe going out for drinks to celebrate my cousin & a friends birthdays. Tomorrow a group of us are going to Chessington during the day & then in the evening having a dvd/take away.  Sunday my sister & the children are coming over for dinner.  On Monday depending on the weather my cousin is having BBQ.

Also I need to pack soon as i'm off to DLRP on Wednesday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

mandymouse said:


> Goodness me, it's Friday again ! Where has this week gone ?



This week has dragged for me Mandy - so glad it's Friday though 



mandymouse said:


> My weekend starts this afternoon with a visit to the cinema with my DD Kerry to see Sex and the City, not that I want to see it, I wasn't impressed with the first one, but hopefully we will start off in true SatC style by having a couple of cocktails at F&B's before we go in



I have no inclination at all to see the SATC films - wouldn't mind the cocktails though 



natalielongstaff said:


> Well its the BH so that must mean a trip to see Joh



Woop, woop - see you tomorrow babe 



Pinky166 said:


> Today I will be doing some housework.  Tomorrow (weather depending) we need to wash & hoover both cars & cut the grass again. No plans yet for Sunday.
> 
> And on Monday I will be ironing the last few bits & packing for WDW.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



My housework marathon starts this afternoon too Claire   Have a good weekend - at least you can console yourself with the thought of no housework next week 



tennisfan said:


> I have a very busy week planned. Depending how I feel later I maybe going out for drinks to celebrate my cousin & a friends birthdays. Tomorrow a group of us are going to Chessington during the day & then in the evening having a dvd/take away.  Sunday my sister & the children are coming over for dinner.  On Monday depending on the weather my cousin is having BBQ.
> 
> Also I need to pack soon as i'm off to DLRP on Wednesday
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Enjoy Chessington - Kobra is a great ride 

We have a busy weekend planned too.  Nat and kids arrive tomorrow, then we will be shopping in the afternoon for food for our BBQ on Sunday, when we will be joined by the Bucklands, Churchills and Stringers 

Monday - my Mum and Gran are coming down for the day.

Then Tuesday will be the best day of all as I won't have to go back to work since I've got the whole week off 

Hope everyone has a wicked weekend!


----------



## dolphingirl47

My weekend this week is Thursday and Friday. I had a fairly lazy day yesterday just playing on here and working on my Fish Extender gifts for the next cruise.

Today I am heading to the gym for a nice long workout. They have TVs on the machines and Sky Sports so I will watch the cricket while I work out. Afterwards I will head into town to do a bit of shopping and hopefully have a look at the iPad. Tonight we have been invited for a little get together at our neighbours as they are getting married soon.

I then have to work the whole of the bank holiday weekend.

Corinna


----------



## jjk

no Plans here for this weekend yet, probably Pop into Reading for a bit of shopping and Maybe a walk round virgina water on Sunday I dont really mind what we do as I have the whole week off 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Claire L

I have a long weekend off from work so DBF is travelling to me by train after work today, we shall spend tomorrow at mine. Then on Sunday I am driving us back to his as we are then off to see Lady Gaga at the O2 on Sunday  Finally I shall drive home on Monday as have an exam Tuesday afternoon, so need to fit a bit of study in during the weekend!!

Hope the weather is kind and everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Muscateer

Sounds like some great weekend plans for everyone.

Not much on here this weekend, after Nikki's little op yesterday she is still in bed and feeling very sore and her face is quite swollen today. She had to get an op as two of her teeth were grown out the way instead of down as she still had two very stubborn baby teeth at 19. Anyway she now has two chains inserted and has to go back in a couple weeks to get a brace attached to the chains to drag the new teeth down.

Anyway I will be playing the part of Nurse Sadie all weekend but defintely having a few well deserved drinks tonight.


----------



## PJB71

It's Friday

Were just chilling tonight with a takeaway and a bottle of something nice (Thats if DH remembers to pick it up on his way home)

Tomorrow weve been press ganged into going to my parents caravan in Wales and probably stay overnight

Sunday coming home (thank god), then Monday DD's have planned a shopping trip to Liverpool as they "Sooo need some summer clothes" there words not mine so it looks like DH's wallet is going to get a battering!!

Hope everyone has a lovely time and that the weather is kind to us all


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo ! It's nearly the weekend ! 

What are your plans for this sunny weekend, anything nice ?

 Well, I'm beside myself with excitement as I'm off to WDW tomorrow.  As for this weekend we've got Star Wars Weekend, dinner at Tutto Italia and the highlight being a mini meet with Ms Pinky and Ms Tart on Sunday afternoon (bring on the Lapu Lapu's) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Muscateer

Have a fantastic holiday everyone that is heading off to WDW

Nothing so exciting for me, meeting up with a friend tomorrow for lunch and a few drinks. Might fit some shopping in over the weekend too.

Have a great weekend whatever you are doing.


----------



## Pinky166

Wooo hoooooo!  I finally have an exciting weekend!  Karen & I are flying out tomorrow morning, Karen has already checked us in online at Bay Lake Towers!   

We will be having breakfast with Pooh & co at Crystal Palace on Sunday morning (a first for me), then spending a few hours in MK before meeting Mandy & Paul for a few Lapu Lapu's , then we are off to dinner at Narcoosee's. I can not wait!!!!!!!   

See you Sunday Mandy.  Have a safe flight.  

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mandymouse

Pinky166 said:


> Have a safe flight.



You too hun


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo ! It's nearly the weekend !
> 
> What are your plans for this sunny weekend, anything nice ?
> 
> Well, I'm beside myself with excitement as I'm off to WDW tomorrow.  As for this weekend we've got Star Wars Weekend, dinner at Tutto Italia and the highlight being a mini meet with Ms Pinky and Ms Tart on Sunday afternoon (bring on the Lapu Lapu's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to





Pinky166 said:


> Wooo hoooooo!  I finally have an exciting weekend!  Karen & I are flying out tomorrow morning, Karen has already checked us in online at Bay Lake Towers!
> 
> We will be having breakfast with Pooh & co at Crystal Palace on Sunday morning (a first for me), then spending a few hours in MK before meeting Mandy & Paul for a few Lapu Lapu's , then we are off to dinner at Narcoosee's. I can not wait!!!!!!!
> 
> See you Sunday Mandy.  Have a safe flight.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



Have a wonderful holiday Mandy, Paul, Karen and Claire - and enjoy your mini-meet    I hope the weather stays dry and the crowds are kind.  Safe journey all of you....


----------



## natalielongstaff

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo ! It's nearly the weekend !
> 
> What are your plans for this sunny weekend, anything nice ?
> 
> Well, I'm beside myself with excitement as I'm off to WDW tomorrow.  As for this weekend we've got Star Wars Weekend, dinner at Tutto Italia and the highlight being a mini meet with Ms Pinky and Ms Tart on Sunday afternoon (bring on the Lapu Lapu's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to





Pinky166 said:


> Wooo hoooooo!  I finally have an exciting weekend!  Karen & I are flying out tomorrow morning, Karen has already checked us in online at Bay Lake Towers!
> 
> We will be having breakfast with Pooh & co at Crystal Palace on Sunday morning (a first for me), then spending a few hours in MK before meeting Mandy & Paul for a few Lapu Lapu's , then we are off to dinner at Narcoosee's. I can not wait!!!!!!!
> 
> See you Sunday Mandy.  Have a safe flight.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



im so excited for you all  have a fab holiday 

This is going to be a quiet weekend for us, ive promised the kids and end of holiday treat tomorrow so we are off to Wicksteed park for the day

Sunday the kids are with their dad so im hoping the weather stays nice so i can spend the day topping up my tan 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

Hope you all have a fantastic time at WDW

nothing much planned here we are having a BBQ tomorrow no plans for sunday yet


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo ! It's nearly the weekend !
> 
> What are your plans for this sunny weekend, anything nice ?
> 
> Well, I'm beside myself with excitement as I'm off to WDW tomorrow.  As for this weekend we've got Star Wars Weekend, dinner at Tutto Italia and the highlight being a mini meet with Ms Pinky and Ms Tart on Sunday afternoon (bring on the Lapu Lapu's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to





Pinky166 said:


> Wooo hoooooo!  I finally have an exciting weekend!  Karen & I are flying out tomorrow morning, Karen has already checked us in online at Bay Lake Towers!
> 
> We will be having breakfast with Pooh & co at Crystal Palace on Sunday morning (a first for me), then spending a few hours in MK before meeting Mandy & Paul for a few Lapu Lapu's , then we are off to dinner at Narcoosee's. I can not wait!!!!!!!
> 
> See you Sunday Mandy.  Have a safe flight.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



Have a great holiday.

As for my weekend, I am working all weekend.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> Well, I'm beside myself with excitement as I'm off to WDW tomorrow.  As for this weekend we've got Star Wars Weekend, dinner at Tutto Italia and the highlight being a mini meet with Ms Pinky and Ms Tart on Sunday afternoon (bring on the Lapu Lapu's)


   Looking forward to meeting you and Mr Mouse on Sunday, Mandy!!!    
Safe trip, hun...  xxx



Pinky166 said:


> Wooo hoooooo!  I finally have an exciting weekend!  Karen & I are flying out tomorrow morning, Karen has already checked us in online at Bay Lake Towers!
> 
> We will be having breakfast with Pooh & co at Crystal Palace on Sunday morning (a first for me), then spending a few hours in MK before meeting Mandy & Paul for a few Lapu Lapu's , then we are off to dinner at Narcoosee's. I can not wait!!!!!!!


It's _*very*_ exciting!!!       

Have a great day, hun and I'll see you tomorrow morning at Gatwick North - I'll be the one with the red sparkly toes and a big wide grin on my face...


----------



## mandymouse

CustardTart said:


> Looking forward to meeting you and Mr Mouse on Sunday, Mandy!!!
> Safe trip, hun...  xxx



 Thanks hun, see you Sunday, don't forget your grass skirt and coconut bra


----------



## PJB71

Wishing you girls and Paul a happy holiday

Hope you all have a fantastic time, and makesure you have  for us all, and can't wait to hear all about it

Were having a pretty quiet weekend, was supposed to have some neighbours for drinks tonight, but they have had to cancel.

Saturday just having a family BBQ, and Sunday is just getting stuff ready for back to school Monday

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Danauk

My parents have just left today after a 3 day visit. We spent the time planning our summer holiday next year which we will be taking with them (well for some of the time anyway.) So tomorrow I need to do some more research on things to do in Sydney and Melbourne and on skiing in Australia (that's the part my parents won't be joining us on! They are staying with mum's cousin then.) On Sunday it is MIL's birthday so we are going out for lunch and then to a country house for the afternoon.

I hope those going to WDW this weekend have a great trip!!


----------



## Lizzybear

Happy weekend everyone!  I'm in work as usual Saturday morning, then i'm just going to chill, tidy and maybe get some sewing and gaming in and/or go the gym. My bf is working 9pm-7am so once he's awake i'll probably visit him for a few hours in the evening  Sunday will be more chill time and the gym if I don't go on Saturday (had mega busy weekends the last few so i'm due a slower one!) and visiting my parents for dinner... I think we'll get a nice walk in there too


----------



## tennisfan

I have just got back from DLRP today so will spend tomorrow catching up wioth my washing & ironing.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## A Small World

Hi Nikki

Did you have a good time? Are you posting all about it on the DLP board?


----------



## BethEJo

WOW!! Wish I could say I was flying out to WDW this weekend - hope those lucky devils who have gone this weekend are having a fab time already!

Today I've just been getting on with some work for uni - boooooooooring! But have also spent most of the afternoon catching up in the DIS.  Have also been dreaming about an impromptu trip to WDW in Sept which I have been planning in my head today lol  all pending on getting a job over the summer.

And tomorrow, I will be preparing for my interview which is on Monday for said summer job. It's a research job for a project that's taking place over the holidays. Wish me luck....

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!! X


----------



## tennisfan

A Small World said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> Did you have a good time? Are you posting all about it on the DLP board?



Hi Gill,

Yes I did have a good time & I will be posting about it on the DLP board


----------



## dolphingirl47

BethEJo said:


> WOW!! Wish I could say I was flying out to WDW this weekend - hope those lucky devils who have gone this weekend are having a fab time already!
> 
> Today I've just been getting on with some work for uni - boooooooooring! But have also spent most of the afternoon catching up in the DIS.  Have also been dreaming about an impromptu trip to WDW in Sept which I have been planning in my head today lol  all pending on getting a job over the summer.
> 
> And tomorrow, I will be preparing for my interview which is on Monday for said summer job. It's a research job for a project that's taking place over the holidays. Wish me luck....
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!! X



I will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Corinna


----------



## BethEJo

Thanks Corinna


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thought i would Bump this...we all know what Mandy is doing this weekend, so what are your plans ?

I have no plans for the weekend other than to watch the England game tomorrow night and see if i can spot my Brother or Carolfoy in the crowd 

have a good weekend, whatever you do


----------



## Muscateer

Was supposed to go to my sister's bbq tomorrow but they have had a flood in their kitchen so bbq cancelled.

Think my dd and I will go to the cinema instead, not sure what we will go to see yet. She wants to see Street Dance and I have yet to see SATC2, so might be a double bill for us.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## paul_toria96

Saturday - I think I'll do some disney planning with my DD whilst the footy is on, or at least have a girly day.

Sunday - Me and DD are off to do the Race For Life at Pontefract Racecourse, hope the training has paid off 

Whatever yu ae doing have a good one


----------



## jjk

not much going on here this weekend, watching the England game Tomorrow and taking Kieran to a footie tournament on Sunday

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## wilma-bride

We are going to the Kington Langley Scarecrow Festival tomorrow afternoon.  Tomorrow night DH has comeandeered the telly for the footie so I suspect DD2 and I may go to the cinema.

On Sunday morning DH has got band practice from 10 til 12 (take note Natalie ) and I will probably use the rest of the day to catch up on some much needed housework (and ironing).

Have a good weekend whatever you're doing


----------



## mark&sue

shopping and pub on my day off today (wearing my non-england football earrings). 

Tomorrow we have a world cup party at our firends and I have my new dress and england footy earings.   I have just realised that my england dress is also USA colours!

so love the weekends.  Have a great time everybody


susan


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a team leader night out yesterday at a Thai restaurant with Karaoke. I stayed for the meal, but headed out before the Karaoke started. Today I had to work and then met DH in the gym. They have a competition at the moment where you have to do 30 minutes exercise for each country in the World Cup. So I crossed off the first three countries today. Tomorrow we are going to have a lie in, then head for the gym to do another three countries and then probably have a lazy evening watching a DVD.

Corinna


----------



## Danauk

We aren't doing much this weekend. One of our cars went for a service today and we had to take one of our rabbits to the vets (she has an eye infection and needs drops 2 times a day - this could be a fun week!!) Tomorrow we have to do our school planning and grocery shop. Everything dull and boring here!!


----------



## wilma-bride

Woohoo, it's the weekend   Mandy is clearly still in holiday mode  so I thought I'd give the thread a bump to see what you're all up to.

We are expecting Mrs Longstaff this evening and DH has promised we can have a BBQ.  Tomorrow we are off to Thorpe Park - haven't been since the infamous DIS meet in March 2008 (we all froze to death and called it a day at lunchtime) - so we are really looking forward ot it, particularly Stealth and Saw - The Ride.  We are also hoping to meet up with Kenny and elaine and their kids 

Sunday, we are off to the DIS meet at Tony Roma's.  I am really excited to be meeting some of my (currently virtual but, hopefully soon to be RL) DIS friends 

Hope you all have a great weekend whatever you have planned - looks like the weather is going to be great


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yay it's the weekend.....

We are meeting family tomorrow around at MIL & FIL's house.  Staying in on saturday night.

Sunday I am taking the girls to the Tony Roma's DIS meet  and DH is watching football at the health club with friends, I might try and get home for the second half with them so the girls can spend some time with their friends and I'll be able to have a drink by then as I can walk home 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## mandymouse

Thanks for bumping the thread Joh, I completely forgot about it.  Your weekend sounds like lots of fun, I hope everyone has a great time at the DIS meet and that you all get to see the England match there too

We're not doing anything interesting this weekend, I will be up to my eyes cleaning the caravan as the girls are going away in it next weekend

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

No plans tonight or tomorrow.  I am going down to Reading on Sunday to visit my sister for 3 nights, can't wait to see her.


----------



## Dollyrar

It's 'Lytham Show Day' where we live on Saturday. It's a big parade and pageant in the town, and I've just found out that it's scheduled to run straight past our house all day 
Only lived here since last October, so never seen it before. Plan on setting the barbecue up in the front garden and necking some beers to enjoy the show, as it certainly sounds like I won't be getting a lie-in tomorrow with crowds of people outside my door!


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Tomorrow we are off to Thorpe Park - haven't been since the infamous DIS meet in March 2008 (we all froze to death and called it a day at lunchtime) - so we are really looking forward ot it, particularly Stealth and Saw - The Ride.  We are also hoping to meet up with Kenny and elaine and their kids
> 
> Sunday, we are off to the DIS meet at Tony Roma's.  I am really excited to be meeting some of my (currently virtual but, hopefully soon to be RL) DIS friends



What  she said


----------



## cannp123165

I am going home from Uni for the weekend. We are going out tomorrow evening to Cafe Rouge for my Nana's Birthday, and on Sunday we are going to the cinema. Hopefully the weather will stay nice and we might be able to go to the beach! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Pinky166

It is hubby's birthday on Sunday so we are going to see my parents tomorrow so they can give him his presents. Then on Sunday at a friends house for a bbq/watch the footie & celebrate dh's birthday.

Hope you all have a good one & COME ON ENGLAND!!!!!!


----------



## Muscateer

I have just spent the afternoon with my friend and her two small kids, was nice but I am sooo glad I am past that stage, they tire me out just watching them.

Tomorrow I have my sister's bbq, hopefully the weather is nice as I don't do sitting outside if it's cold. 

Sunday I am meeting a friend for a pre wedding lunch, she gets married in a few weeks and decided not to have a hen do 

Have a fab time at the Dis meet.


----------



## fav_is_tink

Off on my holibags to the happiest place on earth 

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Dollyrar

fav_is_tink said:


> Off on my holibags to the happiest place on earth
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone



Very jealous looking at your ticker right now!! Have a Fantastic time!


----------



## Rohais

Been to my Dads tonight (a rare event in itself), for a barbeque with DB and DF. 

Tomorrow, off to my great aunts for the weekly get together with family and then tidy tidy tidy on Sunday


----------



## tennisfan

As I have the weekend off i'm quite busy.  Went to the cinema yesterday.  Today is the main event, my brother in law won a pair of tickets to see Bon Jovi tonight a few weeks back, so he & my sister are going.  He found out on Thursday that he has won another pair for the same night so has given me & his mate one each, can't wait

Tomorrow we have our Air ambulance open day so may go along to that.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## ThumperThistle

Up nice and early this morning to do online check in. Will pack this afternoon and tomorrow we go to DISNEY!!!!!!


----------



## jjk

today I am shopping for the last of our Holiday clothes Sunday going to the Dis meet and watching the england game

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Dollyrar

ThumperThistle said:


> Up nice and early this morning to do online check in. Will pack this afternoon and tomorrow we go to DISNEY!!!!!!



Jammy Dodger! Enjoy your last pre-trip day!


----------



## Danauk

I'm just hanging around the house today doing housework and then we have friends coming over for dinner later (we are using our Disney recipe book for all 3 courses!!) I need to go and cut the grass in a minute and then finishe the hoovering. Tomorrow I have to plan my lessons for school next week and then watch the match!!


----------



## princess jackson

Strawberry picking today, tomorrow hopefully day at beach. First for Ethan


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a three day weekend this week (Saturday, Sunday, Monday). We went hillwalking yesterday and then had a late lunch/ early dinner at Chiquitos. Today we had a lie in, then I did some brunch for us and this afternoon we spent some quality time in the gym. Apart from this I had a lazy day. Tomorrow I am planning to finally putting some photos on the digital picture frame I got for Christmas. In the afternoon I will go into town to have my hair cut.

Corinna


----------



## lilacgems23

We went to see Shrek in 3d I(my 1st ever 3d film) then went to Pizza Hut. Had a nightmare getting there missed 2 trains in the monring due to the stupid tourist train going back n forth so we couldnt access the main station, bit stupid doing this when a trains due in as its obvious if your trying to drive by its to catch the train.


----------



## DCLMan

I spent 4 days at Glastonbury Festival.  We had an amazing time.


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday I have work, housework/chill time then me and Ian are going out for a friend of mine's 25th birthday meal here: http://www.genghisk.info/ Probably the Tiger Lounge afterwards for a spot of dancin too  Ian's watching some UFC thing from 3am-6am with some of his friends so if I haven't flaked by then i'll join them, either way i'm making us pancakes with blueberry syrup for Sunday breakfast (might have spent too much in the Aldi taste of America section! ) The rest of the day is pretty much free as Ian is in work 3-12, but I always find something to do


----------



## Danauk

On Saturday I am going to Alton Towers with my friend who has never been before and wants to try the coasters. I am really looking forward to it! Then on Sunday I am packing my bags as on Monday I am taking 22 kids age 9 - 11 on residential for 3 days!


----------



## wilma-bride

We have absolutely no plans whatsoever for the weekend - thank goodness as I'm knackered


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend ! 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything exciting or fun ?

We're taking our caravan down to the New Forest tomorrow as the girls are staying down there for two weeks with a couple of friends

Once the van is set up, hubby and I are going to Southampton for a nice meal and a few drinkies.  I'll also be checking out restaurants near to Reflex for our Girly Weekend

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have no plans either and for that im very thankful !! hoping just to chill out and catch up on a few little jobs

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

we dont have Much planned this weekend, Saturday Kieran has a footie tournament so I will be sat in a field for a few hours, Sunday I will be getting the suitcases out of the loft so I can make a start on packing also want to give the house a deep clean 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

At the moment we don't have plans for tomorrow but I have a list of jobs for hubby so hopefully he will do some of those.  Sunday is our 9th wedding anniversary & we will be going out for lunch somewhere.  

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## tennisfan

As its my last weekend off for a few weeks I plan to make the most of it. I went to see the new Shrek film yesterday.  Today I plan to do a bit of retail therapy & relax this evening.  Tomorrow i'm going out to lunch tomorrow with my parents then going to see Eclipse with my cousin in the evening.  Sunday i'm not sure what we are doing yet.

Happy anniversary for Sunday Claire


----------



## ely3857

*Twilight Saga this evening then tomorrow we're heading to Reighton Sands to spend Sat & Sun with family in a caravan then Gavin has Monday off work so we'll probably take Alba for a picnic weather permitting.*


----------



## PJB71

DD's have a karate demonstration tonight (well Harriet wont be doing it now as we think shes broke her toe)

And the rest of the weekend is pretty free thankfully other than Harriet has got a friend coming tomorrow afternoon to make a poster and banner for there homework project, so I will probably be brushing up gitter and glue all evening and thats about it thankfully

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## PChef

Tomorrow I have to take the boys to Stagecoach then go to work and then spend the afternoon doing a party for the Beavers at our local campsite. Followed by a takeaway to recover! Then on Sunday I am meeting some friends for a girly day at a spa!! Haven't seen them for ages so we will have a good natter!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work tomorrow. I also have to have my end of quarter paperwork in by Monday and I am nowhere near ready. So it will be a long day as I can't leave until I am done.

Sunday I am off and hoping to go and see Shrek.

Corinna


----------



## Verity Chambers

mandymouse said:


> Yay ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend !
> 
> What are your plans ? Are you doing anything exciting or fun ?
> 
> We're taking our caravan down to the New Forest tomorrow as the girls are staying down there for two weeks with a couple of friends
> 
> Once the van is set up, hubby and I are going to Southampton for a nice meal and a few drinkies.  I'll also be checking out restaurants near to Reflex for our Girly Weekend
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



Hi Mandy, I didn't realise that you still had a caravan. x


----------



## wideeyes

No idea what we are doing tomorrow, sunday we are going to n.wales for the day, sunshine or rain.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Well we booked our first ever Disney Cruise so thats a good way to start the weekend! 

Don't think we are doing much this weekend, having a chill out one!


----------



## Netty

Going to Charlies birthday party on sunday afternoon and onto a 4th July  party!!


----------



## Jets fan

I'm, shop, shop, shopping til I drop in Windsor today. Not a patch on shopping in dear old Orlando, but needs must! Tried on a pair of lovely high shoes in Hobbs yesterday and have convinced myself overnight that I really can walk in them, although if anybody was taking a video it would probably disprove this theory

Am then off to a BBQ this eve. So am really looking forward to today.

Tina


----------



## Netty

wideeyes said:


> No idea what we are doing tomorrow, sunday we are going to n.wales for the day, sunshine or rain.



where abouts are you going??


----------



## mandymouse

It's Nearly the Weekend ~ Yay !!! 

TGI ... Friday 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Are you doing anything fun ?

My weekend begins this morning when I am off to see Nat for a cuppa, natter and a big, sticky cream cake 

Then this evening hubby and I are off to the New Forest in our new tent, I really can't believe that I've typed that sentence, and I really don't know how I'll cope 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pinky166

Have fun camping Mandy!!  I'd rather you than me! 

I haven't got any plans for Saturday other than picking hubby up from the airport late Saturday night. Sunday I will be spending time with him as he has been away all week, no doubt i'll have loads of his  to do too. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting up with friends for lunch today, not very often we are all home in sunny Scotland at same time.

Tomorrow a housework day then going out for a Indian meal with my sister and bro in law.

Sunday a sporting day, British Grand Prix and World Cup to watch, but I will do some stretches on sofa well stretching for wine glass. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## PChef

Have fun camping! I am a recent convert - it's quite fun really, you just have to adapt a relaxed attitude to everything!

Not much planned for this weekend, hopefully the sun will shine and I will be out in the garden. Planning a BBQ for Saturday evening.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I met up with somebody that I met on an online chess site today for coffee and lunch and then headed for the gym. I am working Saturday and Sunday.

Corinna


----------



## gemmybear83

Just got back from holiday in a cottage in sunny north yorkshire today so sadly I have plenty of 

After eating and drinking far too much for the week I am off swimming saturday and sunday morning, and were off to do some shopping tomorrow followed by a trip to the cinema to see "Get Him to Greek".

No plans for sunday as yet


----------



## strawberry blonde

Nothing exciting here.  DH is decorating a room at the surgery where I work and guess who has to get up to turn the alarm off   He likes to start at 6.30!!

DS 17 is due back from his 2 day trip to Alton Towers with 11 friends to celebrate the end of their A levels so more   .

At least DS 14 will stay in bed for most of the day as he has had a week of work experience at WH Smith and is shattered    Only 1 more week to go.

I'm hopeing inbetween chores and the surgery to catch some sun, so nothing exciting.

Maybe if Mandy lets us know where she stays in the New Forest, one weekend Elaine and I could visit her as it starts just the other side of Bournemouth


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday .. 

... and nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans ? are you doing something fun ?

I'm getting my hair cut today, then later Paul & I will be heading back down to the New Forest for a night in our tent  before packing it and our caravan up and bringing them home tomorrow.  I can't believe how much the kids have enjoyed themselves, and last night Kerry won £80 playing bingo 

Not sure what else we'll be doing this weekend

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

rather you than me Mandy 

I have been paid so me and the kids are hitting the shops tomorrow for some retail therapy

Sunday we are going to see Shrek 3

Have a great weekend


----------



## wilma-bride

I have no plans whatsoever 

Have a good weekend y'all


----------



## Disneytinker

No plans this weekend, hubby is off for a week so thats nice, we can all spend time together


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working day shift all weekend, so thats my plans.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mazz1

this weekend we have decorators in so i'll be on tea and bacon buttie making duty 

i console myself in the knowledge that it's only two weeks til my cruise so having a shopping spree on monday when the kids go back to school, i just need to get through what will probably be a manic weekend first

wish me luck


----------



## PJB71

Were having a BB night tonight, Saturday it's Harriets sports day (but weve decided to give it a miss if the weather dosnt pick up) and sunday we have got some friends coming for lunch oh and in between that ive got 4 rooms that I want decorating 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## CustardTart

Hope you all have a fab weekend whatever you're up to... 

I've actually got quite a few things planned!!!
This afternoon we'll be waving off two of my offspring - Sophie (the eldest) and her partner Joe are taking Samuel (the youngest) to Spain for two weeks!!!  So, we'll have a little parental freedom - tho' we are burdened with the responsibility of watering Sophie's garden and tomato plants!!! 

Anyway, we're going out to dinner tonight and intend to enjoy some retail therapy tomorrow. I'm also meeting an old friend for dinner and a drink (or several) tomorrow evening, so imagine I'll be recovering on Sunday... 

As Monday is DH's final day of leave before returning to the big bad world of Work, we are going out for lunch. We're also going to drink champale and toast his future. I have LOVED having him home so will miss him VERY much...


----------



## Muscateer

Sitting watching the golf and thinking I should be at St. Andrews as it's only down the road from me but I can't think of anything worse than standing around in the wind and rain all day long. We are going out for a meal and a few drinks tonight with friends.

Tomorrow we are going out for a family meal as it's my hubbies last day here.

Sunday I have to take him to the airport at 4 am 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## fuse04

Getting ready for WDW in two weeks  ...need to find those brown shorts which are miuch lighter than my chino shorts, not sure i have sen them since last trip and they are not in my 'shorts' draw; can see me empting all the drawers and wardrobes.. I wonder how many times I will say "I forgot I had that"

DW having hair highlights Sat morning so thought I would surprise family with a dinner at Loch Fyne (Winchester not scotland !)


----------



## Claire L

I am working until midnight tonight and then off to Gatwick at 5am for our 8am flight to Edinburgh. Then spending two nights in Edinburgh exploring the sights and sampling the local food and drink!!

Claire


----------



## fuse04

Claire L said:


> I am working until midnight tonight and then off to Gatwick at 5am for our 8am flight to Edinburgh. Then spending two nights in Edinburgh exploring the sights and sampling the local food and drink!!
> 
> Claire



that sounds great, always fancied a trip to Edinburgh but still haven;t got round to it


----------



## dolphingirl47

We were hoping to do the next stage of the Pennine Way, but the weather forecast is not too promising. So we are probably just heading for the gym both days and otherwise just chill.

Corinna


----------



## Jets fan

Woke up early this morning so have done my email and have decided to pop into Knightsbridge for a spot of retail therapy and then lunch.

Have a good weekend all.

Tina


----------



## Lizzybear

Off to Wales with the family this afternoon, and a barbecue tonight if the weather holds out  Tomorrow i'll probably just have a day at home, i'm hoping to get a new pet/s soon so I need to rearrange a bit to make room for another cage!


----------



## scottishgirl87

I'm off to a surprise birthday tonight 

I don't think I've actually ever been to a surprise party before!


----------



## mandymouse

IT'S FRIDAY ..... YAY !!!!! 

So what have you got planned ? anything nice ?

Hubby & I are off to Coventry tonight.  We got a Travelodge deal for £13 to stay in the city centre and we're meeting some friends for an Asian meal - I can't wait

Also youngest DD starts her first job tomorrow.  She's got an induction weekend at Asda this weekend, then she  starts properly in the Pharmacy next Tuesday & Thursday evening, then all day Saturday

 Good Luck Bek 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

Good luck Bek 

Im going out tomorrow night (Earlsden in cov ) we are celebrating my friends 25th birthday in pink limo style 

Sunday will be spent recovering, im getting too old for all this partying


----------



## torsie24

We're going to see TS3 tomorrow morning (9am so hopefully all the Croydon teens will still be sleeping )

We might then have a Nando's while we're out, and there are some shorts in the Gap sale that I saw last weekend that mght do Jack.

I might also brave Primarkand get some shorts and tops to put away for WDW.

No plans for Sunday except the gym yet, but that's how I like it! I have laundry to do.


----------



## jjk

we will be spending the weekend celebrating as its Julians 16th Birthday Today and Kierans 14th on Monday.

we are going to TGI,S tonight Tommorow we are going out for a meal with lots of the family Sunday will be a day of rest and Monday we are out for another meal (Kieran is being a typical teenager and still cant decide where)

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## fuse04

We will be starting to pack for our WDW trip next weekend


----------



## wilma-bride

Hope Bek gets on OK with her job Mandy - getting a job was the best thing Sian ever did.  She's got loads of money in the bank and she's got far more of a social life than she ever had (although I know that was never a problem for your Bek).

We have got no firm plans for this weekend, however we are hoping to go and see Toy Story 3.  I will also be sorting out what uniform Daniel needs for September as we only have a couple of weekends free before we go on holiday.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## TotallyAngelic

We are going to see Toy Story 3 this evening and if the kids have their way we may find ourselves in Nandos aswell. Sat / Sun ... nothing major planned, just tidying up and sorting out. I'm really excited about Toy Story


----------



## gemmybear83

Were off to see Toy Story 3 tonight  and we will grab dinner somewhere.

Going swimming saturday morning and going to see if there is anything left in the sales to put away for our holiday.

Going for a surfing lesson on sunday with some friends which should be interesting


----------



## Muscateer

Good luck Bek and Happy Birthday to Julian & Kieran 

Nikki and I are going shopping tomorrow and I suggested going to see Toy Story 3 but she just rolled her eyes. Spoil sport that she is but I bet if I said we are going to WDW she would jump at that. 

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## darthtatty

We're going to Liverpool on Sunday, going to spend a few days there. got a tour of Evertons football ground on Monday, Liverpools on Tuesday. Will probably visit Albert Dock and do lots there too


----------



## tennisfan

I'm off this weekend.  Going shopping tomorrow morning & then off to see my sister in her concert in the afternoon.  Might go to the cinema in the evening.

Sunday will be spent ironing & relaxing

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

Saturday I worked in the morning then went to my friend's house for her annual Harry Potter's birthday weekend  She did all kinds of food from the films and decorated her living room in a Hogwarts theme, really cool! Unfortunately I left my camera there and can't get it back til tomorrow or I would have posted pics  Sunday has just been a chilled day in, Ian has gone to work now so i'm spending some online before I get on with the housework.


----------



## mandymouse

TGI ... FRIDAY !!! 

Have you got any plans for this weekend ? We haven't got anything planned, so I guess it will be a lazy one

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## natalielongstaff

we havnt made any firm plans yet  i want to take the kids out somewhere but we have yet to agree on where to go

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

I have lots of running around to do this weekend, sorting out a last few minute glitches   

 hopefully they will all be sorted by Sunday evening so we can head off on our little trip on Tuesday without too many worries 

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## strawberry blonde

DS was18 yesterday and he celebrated with his friends ( 1st time to a club.....came in at 4am...sober   ), so we're all out tonight for a meal with friends.  DS has chosen Frankie and Benny's which we've never been to before 
Picking his cake up this morning which is chocolate sponge with ganache filling, covered in sugar paste. The Xbox logo will be on top and a full size controller    My friend is starting her own cake business, so she's making it.

I'm meeting Ware Bears to sort out our travel plans for the girlie weekend and we might fit a bit of shopping in

This afternoon could see me having a quick snooze as I'm shattered.  I have watched the clock right up until 4am when I heard a taxi outside  

Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going over to my sister's today & we are heading out for a picnic with my niece & nephew.

Not sure what i'm doing tomorrow, may go to the cinema.

Sunday we are going to the Isle of White to choose our new puppy

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work tomorrow. Fortunately it is an early shift. After work I will head into town. I saw a dress in the Monsoon sale last week and I am still regretting that I did not get it. Hopefully it is still there tomorrow. I also really want to try on some Irregular Choice shoes that I saw on a thread here and fell in love with. 

On Sunday I will have a lie in and then I have a personal training session booked in the afternoon.

Corinna


----------



## Lizzybear

Bit of a hectic weekend for me ! Bit of a panic on Saturday as I realised I forgotten to get my car MOTed and my tax disc expires soon! Thankfully my dad sorted me out (running a business = contacts/favours from other companies ) while I was in work in the morning and I got my car back in time to meet my friend in town. We had lunch at Pret a Manger and did a little shopping before going back to mine and watching trashy TV on Living before my boyfriend, sister and other friend came round to go out for my birthday meal at Sapporo (teppanyaki/hibachi grill restaurant in Liverpool) then drinks afterwards! A few people dropped out last minute so I was a bit down at first but we ended up having a great time anyway  I ran my sister and friends back into town this morning and my boyfriend has gone to work now so I can just chill for a bit


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Crunchie Day 

What are your plans for this weekend ? Anything fun ?

I'm looking forward to an afternoon/evening in Birmingham tomorrow with hubby and we're staying over near the Mailbox, so hopefully there will be a nice meal and several cocktails

Sunday will be spent recovering 

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pinky166

Have a great time Mandy.


My weekend will be spent shopping for tops for next weekend (Girlie Weekend) & also I forgot it was my 180 days on Wednesday  so I need to make some adr's & check the park hours schedules. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## wilma-bride

Nat and the kids are coming down tomorrow and we're heading off to the RAF Lyneham Families Day - no Red Arrows this year though, sadly 

Satruday evening we're going out for a meal, then back home for some drinkies and a good ol' catch up 

Sunday morning will be spent in our PJ's watching trashy TV before Nat packs up and heads home and I make a half-hearted effort to do some ironing and housework.

Have a great weekend everybody.  Hope you have a nice time in Birmingham, Mandy, and a successful shopping trip Claire


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Nat and the kids are coming down tomorrow and we're heading off to the RAF Lyneham Families Day - no Red Arrows this year though, sadly
> 
> Satruday evening we're going out for a meal, then back home for some drinkies and a good ol' catch up
> 
> Sunday morning will be spent in our PJ's watching trashy TV before Nat packs up and heads home and I make a half-hearted effort to do some ironing and housework.



What she said


----------



## Jets fan

I'm off to Legoland on Saturday with my little godaughters as we have so much fun there. On Sunday I plan to get over walking all day on Saturday!

Tina


----------



## Danauk

I'm packing our suitcases this weekend as we go on holiday at 8am on Monday morning. Plus I have to do the usual pre holiday house clean! Not an exciting weekend but next week will be fun.


----------



## ukstitch

Nothing much for me - I'm just visiting Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary and then going Whale watching off the coast of Brisbane


----------



## natalielongstaff

ukstitch said:


> Nothing much for me - I'm just visiting Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary and then going Whale watching off the coast of Brisbane



 show off


----------



## wilma-bride

ukstitch said:


> Nothing much for me - I'm just visiting Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary and then going Whale watching off the coast of Brisbane



Just another boring weekend then


----------



## ukstitch

natalielongstaff said:


> show off





wilma-bride said:


> Just another boring weekend then



I still have to work monday to friday like everybody else


----------



## wilma-bride

ukstitch said:


> I still have to work monday to friday like everybody else



I wouldn't mind working Monday to Friday if that's what I had to look forward to at the weekends


----------



## mandymouse

Wahay ! It's the Weekend ! 

.. and no ordinary weekend either .. it's the Girly Weekend 

I have no other plans other than eating and drinking too much and enjoying some lovely company

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to the Girly weekend ! woop woop 

have fun everyone, whatever you do


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on the train on my way to the Girlie Weekend right now. I can't wait to meet familiar faces again and make new friends. 

Corinna


----------



## natalielongstaff

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am on the train on my way to the Girlie Weekend right now. I can't wait to meet familiar faces again and make new friends.
> 
> Corinna



Safe journey hun, see you later


----------



## PJB71

Oh girlys im soooo depressed im not joining you

Well my exciting weekend consists of holding the ladder while DH decorates the conservatory and hopefully gets it finished

Have a fantastic weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Have a great weekend ladies, wish I could have joined you but didn't know if I would be working turns out i'm not

I'm going shopping later, then over to my sisters for a games night.  Tomorrow may do a boot fair depending on the weather, or I may give the stuff to my sister to sell as she is going


----------



## A Small World

tennisfan said:


> Have a great weekend ladies, wish I could have joined you but didn't know if I would be working turns out i'm not
> 
> I'm going shopping later, then over to my sisters for a games night.  Tomorrow may do a boot fair depending on the weather, or I may give the stuff to my sister to sell as she is going



Im doing a car boot tomorrow Nikki - so spending today having a good sort out and cleaning through cupboards etc


----------



## tennisfan

A Small World said:


> Im doing a car boot tomorrow Nikki - so spending today having a good sort out and cleaning through cupboards etc



I have a few things sorted but my parents are decorating their bedroom & have moved everything into the computer room/landing so I can't get to everything yet

Hope your is successful, i'm just getting rid of stuff I no longer want & the money will go towards my holiday spends


----------



## 2Tiggies

I'm also doing a sorting out weekend.  Scottish schools go back on Monday and having been short staffed at work I was unable to take any time to get uniforms and things sorted.  My mum kindly took DD to get her school shoes fitted on Thursday, but as for the rest of the sorting, buying, putting in labels and ironing ...... it falls to be done today and tomorrow   Of course I say this sitting at my laptop.  Why? you may ask ...... I'm procrastinating!


----------



## ukstitch

I've just got back from my weekend. What did I do???

Oh yes - yesterday I took a trip to the rainforest and then today I achieved a life-long dream of mine to go snorkelling (ok so I actually want to dive but there's always next time ) in the Great Barrier Reef  

Shame it's back to normality next weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Thank Crunchie, It's FRIDAY !!

Mind you, I don't know where this week has gone, I can't believe that it's Friday already

So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

I wish we had the Girly Weekend to look forward to again, especially as I have no plans.  It will probably be a White Zinfandel evening in F&B's tonight, but other than that I haven't got any plans

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## florida sun

Have a good time tonight at Frankies Mand Im not doing anything special this weekend, but may go to the cinema on Sunday.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## CustardTart

Nothing special for me either. Going out with DH this evening but we went out last night as a family and I'm feeling a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 today so might not bother... 

I think we're going somewhere to play crazy golf over the weekend but I can't be sure - at the moment my only plan is to have a lie-in... 

Have fun whatever you're up to!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Im might be having a take away & games night at my place tonight with some friends.  Tomorrow I collect my new car from the dealer so today will be getting everything out of my car.

Sunday i'm on a day shift at work.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Muscateer

We went out last night and had a lovely meal and quite a few drinks. I am still in my pjs and it's 3.20 here. 

Have been sitting watching Heroes, still only on season 3.

Tomorrow I will be a bit more active than I am today.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Dollyrar

7 years tomorrow that i met my gorgeous girlfriend, so I will be taking her out for dinner. She hasn't remembered/mentioned it yet, which is definitely supposed to be the other way round I thought?!!?
We will be spending a large chunk of the weekend finalising what days we are doing MNSSHP & HHN etc in October this year, and purchasing the rest of our park tickets to match  6 weeks to go!!


----------



## Danauk

It is our 12th wedding anniversary this weekend so we are going to Alton Towers on Sunday and Monday and staying over in the hotel. This evening we are going to a pub quiz with our friends.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! Not only is it the weekend, it's a Bank Holiday weekend 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

Hubby and I are off to Manchester on Sunday for a bit of shopping, a meal and hopefully lots of TGI cocktails 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working nights all weekend & next weekend is all day shifts.  So nothing exciting for the next couple of weekends.

Hope everyone has a better one then me


----------



## jjk

no plans yet apart from watching the Pompey Match on Saturday

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Lizzybear

My boyfriend is at the Leeds festival and I have both Monday and Tuesday off so lots of lovely spare time for me this weekend  Planning to blitz my flat after work tomorrow, I have so much stuff to eBay and car boot  On Sunday my sister is coming to visit and we're going to the Matthew Street festival, should be fun! Going back to my mum's that evening for a lovely roast dinner, can't wait  On Monday the boyfriend is coming home so i'll probably potter about at home before then and make us steak and mash for dinner, I think he'll be in need of something proper after a weekend of junk! Tuesday is his birthday and we're going to the Monkey Forest (SO EXCITED! ) in the day then off to Red Hot buffet with 8 others for dinner and drinks afterwards


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans for tomorrow and Monday other than heading to the gym at some stage, but on Sunday we are having a spa day. We did a competition at my gym during the World Cup and DH won a spa day for two. I can't wait.

Corinna


----------



## PoppyAnna

Enjoy your Spa Corinna

Enjoy Manchester and cocktails Mandy

We are chilling at home tomorrow, heading down to chichester for the day on Sunday, will probably put some clothes in the back of the car to see if we can get a hotel for the night down there.

Have a great long weekend everybody


----------



## jackieleanne

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Mandy TGI's, Shopping and Cocktails sounds great. 

Busy weeknd for me today got a wedding reception from a friend at work tommorow is my birthday so breakfast brunch at home then bf's taking me out after. Monday will be with my bf recovering probably and then heading out with my bestfriend in the evening probably to trafford center.


----------



## mandymouse

tennisfan said:


> I'm working nights all weekend & next weekend is all day shifts.  So nothing exciting for the next couple of weekends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a better one then me



I hope the weekend flies by for you hun 



jjk said:


> no plans yet apart from watching the Pompey Match on Saturday
> 
> have a great weekend everybody



 Good luck to Pompey Rach 



Lizzybear said:


> My boyfriend is at the Leeds festival and I have both Monday and Tuesday off so lots of lovely spare time for me this weekend  Planning to blitz my flat after work tomorrow, I have so much stuff to eBay and car boot  On Sunday my sister is coming to visit and we're going to the Matthew Street festival, should be fun! Going back to my mum's that evening for a lovely roast dinner, can't wait  On Monday the boyfriend is coming home so i'll probably potter about at home before then and make us steak and mash for dinner, I think he'll be in need of something proper after a weekend of junk! Tuesday is his birthday and we're going to the Monkey Forest (SO EXCITED! ) in the day then off to Red Hot buffet with 8 others for dinner and drinks afterwards



Enjoy your weekend hun, I don't think there's anything better than having a Sunday roast made for you 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have no plans for tomorrow and Monday other than heading to the gym at some stage, but on Sunday we are having a spa day. We did a competition at my gym during the World Cup and DH won a spa day for two. I can't wait.



Enjoy your spa day Corinna 



PoppyAnna said:


> We are chilling at home tomorrow, heading down to chichester for the day on Sunday, will probably put some clothes in the back of the car to see if we can get a hotel for the night down there.
> 
> Have a great long weekend everybody



Have a great time Joanne, and I hope you're able to find a hotel for the evening 



jackieleanne said:


> Busy weeknd for me today got a wedding reception from a friend at work tommorow is my birthday so breakfast brunch at home then bf's taking me out after. Monday will be with my bf recovering probably and then heading out with my bestfriend in the evening probably to trafford center.



Have a lovely birthday weekend Jackie


----------



## gemmybear83

Spending todat making wedding invitations 

Off to see the in laws on Sunday and going to the races on the Monday - never been before should be fun!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## mandymouse

TGI ... Friday, and nearly the weekend 

This week has flown by, and all thanks to having Monday off for the Bank Holiday 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, maybe hubby & I will have our Friday night date to F&B's, and if the weather stays nice, then we'll spend some time just chilling in the garden

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## A Small World

Nothing planned this weekend. I had a busy weekend last week with a trip to London so this weekend will be spent catching up at home - cleaning, sorting rubbish out, ironing etc


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing planned here either. I have to work tomorrow and on Sunday, I will probably go to the gym and do some more cruise/ holiday preparations.

Corinna


----------



## jjk

Busy weekend here
Saturday Kieran has a football tournament and I have to sort out the garden its turned into a jungle in the last week 
Sunday Im off shopping for Jordan and Julians first work Suit (where did the time go)
I also have to pick up a few bits for Jordans 18th next weekend 

Have fab weekends everyone


----------



## fizz13

We're having a lovely quiet weekend which means catching up on housework probably Maybe a pyjama and dvd day for me and the kids..lovely


----------



## PJB71

Were not upto much this weekend, hoping DH is going to finish painting the kitchen this weekend as he only got half of it done last weekend and girls and I are going to make some more christmas cakes

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## tony64

both sides of the family are all coming to us on Sunday for our 25th wedding anniversary..........


----------



## mandymouse

tony64 said:


> both sides of the family are all coming to us on Sunday for our 25th wedding anniversary..........



 Congratulations Tony & Theresa, I hope you have a lovely day


----------



## tony64

Thanks Mandy
It started out with us going out for the day and coming home to everything being done and a nice party.
Now Theresa is doing most of the cooking and we'll also be flat out getting the house ready with enough chairs,tables etc for everyone.


----------



## Mrs Pegasus

Happy Anniversary to you Tony & Theresa 

It is such a lovely evening so we are about to put the BBQ on - start making some cocktails 

Not sure yet what the rest of the weekend has in store but I like the way it's starting


----------



## kieras nana

i can actually join in this week
usually it's just work,every week end,because we run a pub,but tommorrow,we hand the stock & cash over & we are off to turkey,for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i am so looking forward,to just chillin & being relaxed.remembering,why we love each other so much,because living & working together,running a busy pub,we do get stressed,with each other sometimes,so i love our holidays,where i look at him & really do feel,the love in my heart & theres no greater feeling
tracy


----------



## BethEJo

tony64 said:


> both sides of the family are all coming to us on Sunday for our 25th wedding anniversary..........



Congratulations to you and Theresa! 



Mrs Pegasus said:


> It is such a lovely evening so we are about to put the BBQ on - start making some cocktails



Same here, we've got some friends over and are about to light the BBQ  No cocktails for us though, my friends and I are a little worse for wear today   Is there a hungover smiley lol?!



kieras nana said:


> i can actually join in this week
> usually it's just work,every week end,because we run a pub,but tommorrow,we hand the stock & cash over & we are off to turkey,for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hope you have a great time in Turkey!!


----------



## mandymouse

BethEJo said:


> Same here, we've got some friends over and are about to light the BBQ  No cocktails for us though, my friends and I are a little worse for wear today   Is there a hungover smiley lol?!



Will this one do Bethan ?


----------



## mandymouse

Friday again ~ Woohoo !!!

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?

My plans for this weekend should be hubby and me heading to Cardiff for a day and evening of over indulgence with Jules, Ian and Sue, but yesterday my father in law was rushed into hospital with a suspected minor stroke.  He didn't look too bad last night, so hopefully he'll be allowed to go home today after he's had more tests, so until we hear from him, I've no idea what we'll be doing

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

hope youre father in law  gets well soon Mandy 


I am really looking forward to this weekend it starts today


I am catching up with old friends today,Cheryl is the 1st person I meet when we moved to Reading 29 years ago and we have been friends ever since so I am really looking forward to a good catch up.

Saturday is Jordans 18th Birthday so we are off to Pompey then out   for drinks down the pub

Sunday we are off out with all the family to celebrate with a meal at the Beefeater  

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Muscateer

Hope your FiL gets well soon Mandy 

Happy 18th to Jordan

We have a long weekend here, yesterday I went shopping, today is chilling in my pjs watching dvds and takeaway and drinks tonight.

Tomorrow I am getting my hair done and so far going for a new style, at night we are going out for a meal and a few cocktails no doubt 

Sunday will be spent recovering.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> Friday again ~ Woohoo !!!
> 
> What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> My plans for this weekend should be hubby and me heading to Cardiff for a day and evening of over indulgence with Jules, Ian and Sue, but yesterday my father in law was rushed into hospital with a suspected minor stroke.  He didn't look too bad last night, so hopefully he'll be allowed to go home today after he's had more tests, so until we hear from him, I've no idea what we'll be doing
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to



I hope that your father in law is OK and will make a swift recovery.

As far as weekend plans for me are concerned, I am having a bit of an unfortunate start to the weekend. I managed to chip a tooth at dinner yesterday and woke up in the middle of the night with the most horrendous tooth ache. So in about an hour, I have to ring my dentist to see if they can see me today. This is a complete pain as today is my last day off before the holiday and I have lots to do. I am hoping that I still will have time to go into town as I need a few last minute things for the cruise and then I have a Hot Stone Massage booked at a local spa at 18:15.

Tomorrow I have to work, but I am working 10:00 to 18:00, which does not tend to be too bad on a Saturday. I am hoping that I will get quite a few things done that still need sorting out before the holiday.

On Sunday I am going to Alton Towers with some of the other Team Leaders and management from work. This should be great fun.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Friday again ~ Woohoo !!!
> 
> What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> My plans for this weekend should be hubby and me heading to Cardiff for a day and evening of over indulgence with Jules, Ian and Sue, but yesterday my father in law was rushed into hospital with a suspected minor stroke.  He didn't look too bad last night, so hopefully he'll be allowed to go home today after he's had more tests, so until we hear from him, I've no idea what we'll be doing
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to



Hope your Father in law recovers quickly & is out of hospital soon



jjk said:


> hope youre father in law  gets well soon Mandy
> 
> Saturday is Jordans 18th Birthday so we are off to Pompey then out   for drinks down the pub
> 
> Sunday we are off out with all the family to celebrate with a meal at the Beefeater
> 
> have a great weekend everyone



Happy 18th Birthday Jordan

I finally have a few weekends off today I was meant to be waiting to have some furniture delivered but they came really early so I will be getting some last minute things for my holiday.

I need to sort stuff out for a bootfair on Sunday.  Tonight i'm out celebrating my friend's birthday.

Saturday the physio at the football has started so I will earn a little extra money for my trip.  Might go to a country fayre near my sister if the weather is ok.  Sunday will be doing a bootfair.

In all a busy weekend

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Thanks for all your get well wishes guys



jjk said:


> I am catching up with old friends today,Cheryl is the 1st person I meet when we moved to Reading 29 years ago and we have been friends ever since so I am really looking forward to a good catch up.
> 
> Saturday is Jordans 18th Birthday so we are off to Pompey then out   for drinks down the pub
> 
> Sunday we are off out with all the family to celebrate with a meal at the Beefeater
> 
> have a great weekend everyone



Have a great weekend Rachel  Happy 18th Birthday Jordan



Muscateer said:


> We have a long weekend here, yesterday I went shopping, today is chilling in my pjs watching dvds and takeaway and drinks tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow I am getting my hair done and so far going for a new style, at night we are going out for a meal and a few cocktails no doubt
> 
> Sunday will be spent recovering.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Enjoy your pj day Sadie 



dolphingirl47 said:


> IAs far as weekend plans for me are concerned, I am having a bit of an unfortunate start to the weekend. I managed to chip a tooth at dinner yesterday and woke up in the middle of the night with the most horrendous tooth ache. So in about an hour, I have to ring my dentist to see if they can see me today. This is a complete pain as today is my last day off before the holiday and I have lots to do. I am hoping that I still will have time to go into town as I need a few last minute things for the cruise and then I have a Hot Stone Massage booked at a local spa at 18:15.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to work, but I am working 10:00 to 18:00, which does not tend to be too bad on a Saturday. I am hoping that I will get quite a few things done that still need sorting out before the holiday.
> 
> On Sunday I am going to Alton Towers with some of the other Team Leaders and management from work. This should be great fun.
> 
> Corinna



 Good luck at the dentist Corinna, I hope you get your tooth sorted

Have fun at Alton Towers on Sunday, my girls were there on Wednesday and they had a fab time 



tennisfan said:


> I finally have a few weekends off today I was meant to be waiting to have some furniture delivered but they came really early so I will be getting some last minute things for my holiday.
> 
> I need to sort stuff out for a bootfair on Sunday.  Tonight i'm out celebrating my friend's birthday.
> 
> Saturday the physio at the football has started so I will earn a little extra money for my trip.  Might go to a country fayre near my sister if the weather is ok.  Sunday will be doing a bootfair.
> 
> In all a busy weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend



Enjoy your busy weekend hun


----------



## CustardTart

mandymouse said:


> Friday again ~ Woohoo !!!
> 
> What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> My plans for this weekend should be hubby and me heading to Cardiff for a day and evening of over indulgence with Jules, Ian and Sue, but yesterday my father in law was rushed into hospital with a suspected minor stroke.  He didn't look too bad last night, so hopefully he'll be allowed to go home today after he's had more tests, so until we hear from him, I've no idea what we'll be doing
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to



Sorry to hear this Mandy.  Here's hoping your FiL improves quickly and is allowed home asap...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tooth sorted. Still a little sore, but I have a major filling there now and I am sure it will settle down within a day or two. My spa treatment is cancelled. When I was on the train on my way to the dentist, they called to advise that the machine that they use to heat the hot stones is broken. They offered to reschedule for early next week, but I simply have no time left before the holiday. 

Corinna


----------



## PoppyAnna

mandymouse said:


> Friday again ~ Woohoo !!!
> 
> What are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ?
> 
> My plans for this weekend should be hubby and me heading to Cardiff for a day and evening of over indulgence with Jules, Ian and Sue, but yesterday my father in law was rushed into hospital with a suspected minor stroke.  He didn't look too bad last night, so hopefully he'll be allowed to go home today after he's had more tests, so until we hear from him, I've no idea what we'll be doing
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to



 Sorry to hear this Mandy, best wishes to you and Paul.  I hope you're able to catch up with your welshies soon. 

No firm plans for tomorrow, probably chilled out doing homework, spellings etc.

Sunday I'm off to the Heroes concert at twickenham, girlie concert day with drinkypoos and a nice meal somewhere thrown in!

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## saratogagirl

Huge hugs Mand, it will all come right, the Future Inn will always be there, between your dad in law and my foot what are we like, never mind just keep thinking six weeks!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## biquetwin

me n the hubby are going to the caravan at thornwick bay tomorrow then having some lunch in the pub in the local village followed by sitting n watching the sunset.


----------



## mandymouse

dolphingirl47 said:


> Tooth sorted. Still a little sore, but I have a major filling there now and I am sure it will settle down within a day or two. My spa treatment is cancelled. When I was on the train on my way to the dentist, they called to advise that the machine that they use to heat the hot stones is broken. They offered to reschedule for early next week, but I simply have no time left before the holiday.
> 
> Corinna



Glad you got your tooth sorted Corinna 



PoppyAnna said:


> Sorry to hear this Mandy, best wishes to you and Paul.  I hope you're able to catch up with your welshies soon.
> 
> No firm plans for tomorrow, probably chilled out doing homework, spellings etc.
> 
> Sunday I'm off to the Heroes concert at twickenham, girlie concert day with drinkypoos and a nice meal somewhere thrown in!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everybody



Enjoy your girly day out Jo, have fun at the concert 



saratogagirl said:


> Huge hugs Mand, it will all come right, the Future Inn will always be there, between your dad in law and my foot what are we like, never mind just keep thinking six weeks!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx



 Aww hun, you know it couldn't be helped.  Roll on six weeks .. it'll be here before we know it 

Have a relaxing weekend Jules, though knowing Ian he won't let you move far  I hope your foot is much better soon 



biquetwin said:


> me n the hubby are going to the caravan at thornwick bay tomorrow then having some lunch in the pub in the local village followed by sitting n watching the sunset.



It sounds like you're going to have a relaxing weekend, have fun


----------



## Pinky166

Hope your FIL is feeling better soon Mandy. 

Happy 18th to Jordan. 


Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## mandymouse

TGI .. FRIDAY !!!!! 

What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment.  Hubby's dad is still in hospital, though we're hoping he'll be sent home soon

I'm also hoping that hubby & I will pop to Milton Keynes over the weekend for a wander around the shops

All those lucky DISers off on the Westbound Disney Magic Cruise, I hope you all have a fabulous time 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tony64

We are helping my parents move house tomorrow and Maddie is also moving to London to be closer to her new job so we will be running her stuff up on Sunday. busy busy weekend for us.


----------



## jjk

no plans for us this weekend, Kieran is playing football but apart from that we have a quiet weekend, after there first full working week im not usre Ill even get Jordan or Julian out of bed 


have a great weekend everyone


----------



## CustardTart

Mmmmm... THIS weekend?? Now let me see. Not a lot TBH. Just heading to Barcelona at 7am tomorrow morning so I can get onboard the Disney Magic and sail across the ocean for 2 weeks to Florida... The usual, really...  

HAVE A FAB ONE WHATEVER YOU'RE UP TO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony64

CustardTart said:


> Mmmmm... THIS weekend?? Now let me see. Not a lot TBH. Just heading to Barcelona at 7am tomorrow morning so I can get onboard the Disney Magic and sail across the ocean for 2 weeks to Florida... The usual, really...
> 
> HAVE A FAB ONE WHATEVER YOU'RE UP TO!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have fun Karen.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Taking DS to Kingston for Uni . I will miss him so much 

On the plus side, we'll be seeing lots of Tony Romas for the next 4 yrs   Starting tomorrow as we're staying the night.


----------



## mandymouse

tony64 said:


> We are helping my parents move house tomorrow and Maddie is also moving to London to be closer to her new job so we will be running her stuff up on Sunday. busy busy weekend for us.



I hope both the moves go well Tony, and that everyone is settled in quickly 



jjk said:


> no plans for us this weekend, Kieran is playing football but apart from that we have a quiet weekend, after there first full working week im not usre Ill even get Jordan or Julian out of bed
> 
> have a great weekend everyone



I hope Jordan and Julian enjoyed their first working week.  Enjoy your quiet weekend 



CustardTart said:


> Mmmmm... THIS weekend?? Now let me see. Not a lot TBH. Just heading to Barcelona at 7am tomorrow morning so I can get onboard the Disney Magic and sail across the ocean for 2 weeks to Florida... The usual, really...
> 
> HAVE A FAB ONE WHATEVER YOU'RE UP TO!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wish I was joining you Karen.  Have an amazing time hun 



strawberry blonde said:


> Taking DS to Kingston for Uni . I will miss him so much
> 
> On the plus side, we'll be seeing lots of Tony Romas for the next 4 yrs   Starting tomorrow as we're staying the night.



I hope your DS enjoys his time at Uni.  Enjoy Tony Romas Lesley


----------



## torsie24

I have finished work for the week and am just waiting for Katie, my family friend/might as well be my sister/bridesmaid to arrive from Bristol. Tonight I will treat her to a nice dinner somewhere to make up for her long journey to get to me, then I'm sure we'll stay awake giggling (Jack is going to stay with his friend in London) into the early hours as we've done for the past 20 years.

Then tomorrow her sister (Hayley94) and her Mum are coming over and we're going to get them all mearsured and buy their bridesmaids dresses!!  Then we all (and my mum too) are going to have a nice girly lunch here at my house and a good catch up, and plan what we're going to all do together in WDW!

Eeeee - I can't wait!


----------



## mandymouse

'I can't wait for the weekend to begin' 

 Yay ! It's Friday ! So what are your plans for this weekend ? anything fun ?

Yet again we haven't got anything planned, so I think I will stay in out of the crap weather and watch some of my old holiday videos 

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

not Much planned here either

off to watch Pompey this evening, so that will put hubby in a bad mood for the rest of the weekend   

Kieran is playing tomorrow and we might have a wander around the shops on Sunday

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Danauk

We are going to Calais for the day tomorrow for a spot of shopping. We are booked on an early shuttle crossing across the tunnel so we have a very early start. Then we will come back home and probably go for a meal out.


----------



## katiec

We are taking DS back to Uni - for the 3rd time and the 3rd Uni - but thank the lord that he is going back 

So its an early start as got to be in Norwich by 12 for him to get his keys, afternoon checking out Norwich and then we are overnighting at the Holiday Inn Express (DH says he'd rather go home and save the pennies but I want to make sure he's settled in - and besides I like weekends away & dinner out )

Depending on what time we get back on sunday - Grand Prix/Footie/packing planning and dinner that I dont have to cook!!!

Hope you all have a good one whatever you're up to 

KATIE  X


----------



## tennisfan

Went to the cinema this evening & caught up with a friend.  Shopping tomorrow, not sure what i'm doing during the evening.  Sunday i'm meeting another friend to sort out some things for our Vegas trip next month


----------



## mandymouse

Happy Friday Guys !!!! 

What are your plans for this weekend ? anything fun ?

Nothing exciting happening in the mandymouse household Im sad to say.  Eldest DD starts her new weekend job at Asda tomorrow (they both work there now).  Hopefully a visit to F&Bs for our Friday night drinky will be on the cards tonight

I hope your weekend is more thrilling than mine (lol), have a great one guys


----------



## Muscateer

Not much happening here this weekend as DH still away 

I am driving to Dubai on Sunday. Never driving there on my own yet so it could be fun or a disaster at least I will have my pal Sat Nav with me though.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## tony64

We are sorting out our travel insurance for our trip in two weeks time.
Anyone reccommend one that covers volcanic ash and a non packaged trip?


----------



## jjk

not much going on here either, Kierans footie and popping into reading on Saturday nothing planned for Sunday

have a good weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working on both days so nothing exciting & to top it all an early start! but it is the last weekend i'm working before Vegas


----------



## Verity Chambers

Taking Evie to a party tomorrow (it's that time of year again  ) then on Sunday maybe taking Evie to a farm park or zoo, if the weather is rubbish then it might be MeadowHall. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Sapper383

Football all weekend. Working nights tonight and then straight to coach my    u12's team who have a league match in the morning.

Sunday i am on the second part of my C licence coaching course, all day. 
DW is well impressed.

But to make up for it we are off to Bluestone in West Wales for a 5 day break on Monday. Cant wait.


----------



## CHEK

Sapper383 said:


> Football all weekend. Working nights tonight and then straight to coach my    u12's team who have a league match in the morning.
> 
> Sunday i am on the second part of my C licence coaching course, all day.
> DW is well impressed.
> 
> But to make up for it we are off to Bluestone in West Wales for a 5 day break on Monday. Cant wait.



Have a fab time in Bluestone, hope the weather's kind to you


----------



## CHEK

Hopefully we're off for a fun family day to Alton Tower's tomorrow  before DH's planned surgery, finger's crossed for dry weather  
It's also our eldest DD's 12th birthday, OMG where does the time go??

Then on sunday we're off to warrington to see my nephew to celebrate his birthday with a family meal


----------



## Ware Bears

Going up to see DD at her uni tomorrow to take up a few bits and bobs she forgot.  I have missed her so it will be nice to see her again.





tony64 said:


> We are sorting out our travel insurance for our trip in two weeks time.
> Anyone reccommend one that covers volcanic ash and a non packaged trip?



We have annual with M&S and it covers both the above plus our medical conditions.


----------



## Danauk

We have had a relaxing weekend. Last night we went to the theatre to see Spamalot which was hillarious. Marcus Brigstocke (who is one of my favourite comediens) and Todd Carty from Eastenders were in it. Today I spend doing my school work and I am just waiting for DH to finish his work so we can go out for dinner.

Next weekend I am going to my friend from works housewarming party and then my Auntie and Uncle are visiting on Sunday for the day.


----------



## strawberry blonde

I went to Southampton with DS yesterday to see Blood Brothers at the Mayflower. We're all missing eldest DS at uni, so thought it would be a nice treat.
We were going to TGI's when the matinee finished but decided to come home and order a chinese instead.  Unfortunately DS was reacquainted with the chinese at 2 am this morning 

Back to eating me out of house and home today.  That's probably what the problem was last night.....eyes bigger than his belly


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! Its nearly the weekend  

What are your plans ? anything nice ?

My weekend starts later today when Im meeting my friend (and her gorgeous 11 week old baby girl) in town for a coffee and a chat 

I am so looking forward to this weekend (as the last 3 have been mega-boring) as hubby and I are heading up to the Trafford Centre for a bit of shopping, a nice meal, and many TGIs cocktails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, whatever youre up to


----------



## tony64

PACKING  and getting some Dollars from Tesco's


----------



## tennisfan

Would have been at work but booked leave due to my aunt & uncle having their marriage blessed tomorrow followed by a meal. Have to do physio at the football first though.  Sunday not sure yet may go shopping or try & meet my friend who i'm going to Vegas with to sort out a couple of things.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## cannp123165

I am going home for the weekend which I am really excited about! Tomorrow we are going to go the cinema in the evening and for a meal.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sullyandsid

Having a relaxing weekend at home - had a bad week at work which has ended with me taking a grievance against my new employer - and we have only been outsorced to them a week! Not good !


----------



## BethEJo

Boy am I glad to see the weekend 

Started my year out of uni doing a different course this week and to say I'm terrified is an understatement!  The lectures are well over my head at the mo, and am going into panic mode 

Anyhoooo...I have a couple more lectures this afternoon and then the weekend can start!!! My housemates who have been away in north Wales on placements are returning home this evening so it's pizza night for us and then on into town for a couple of drinkies!

Can't wait 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## kieras nana

i'm finalising our plans,for new york & florida.making sure,i have everything printed off,printing off all the addresses,of the shops we want to visit in NY,so we kinda know,where we are going,doing some packing & my sister,is visiting for the night tomorrow
i'm doing hubbys head in,at the mo,because i'm getting really excited.it's all i'm thinking about
tracy


----------



## PJB71

No much planned for us, as im hoping DH will actually get round to gloss painting the lounge  as I have had no wallpaper on the walls for the last 3weeks and am SICK of looking at plaster

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow during the day I have lots of school work to do (books to mark, planning etc), plus I need to go for a haircut (staff photos on Monday morning!! lol.) Tomorrow evening I am going to a housewarming party for my friend at work. On Sunday my Auntie and Uncle are coming to visit for the day from Leeds. Hopefully the weather will be nice as we plan to go out to a local stately home and sculpture park.


----------



## saratogagirl

Have a lovely weekend everyone, I shall be starting to pack!!  Having a lazy hour at the moment before I start ..


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! TGI .. Friday  

What are your plans ? anything nice ?

Im hoping to get on with a bit of washing and packing, then on Sunday were heading to the NEC for the Cruise Show (I hope theres some DCL stuff going on there), then on Sunday evening were going out for a family meal to our fave Chinese all you can eat buffet 

I hope you all have a great weekend, whatever youre up to


----------



## tony64

Off to the Harvester tonight, Off to Heathrow tomorrow and Off to see Harry Potterland on Sunday. 

You will have to let us know all about the cruise show when we meet up Mandy. Had we not been away we'd have gone too.


----------



## Pinky166

No plans here at the moment. 

Have a fab trip Tony & Theresa.  Mandy be sure to report back all about the cruise show please.


----------



## PChef

Packing to go to Florida on Tuesday!!!! OK, repacking......
At the moment it's in 4 cases and one cabin bag, looks like we could fit it all into 3 cases!! Hopefully there will still be some room to spare for shopping. DH keeps saying well we won't be buying THAT much, ....erm he hasn't seemn my list...!!

DS1 is counting the hours until we fly. DS2 is counting how many more hours of school!!! He is on a theatre trip today too, lucky boy.


----------



## Verity Chambers

We are off to the passport office tomorrow to get Sam's first passport.  Then house stuff on Sunday and taking Evie to a party.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## kieras nana

working,but i can't concentrate,as i am so excited
kieras 10th birthday tomorrow & she wants a shopping spree,in new york,when we go on thursday.i have bought her a winter coat,from next & have put a little purse,in the pocket with $200 in it.can't wait,to see how long,it takes her to find it
tracy


----------



## l_mccafferty

Working from 9am until 6pm, the off to see Back to The Future in the cinema.
Sunday will not doubt be a day of reading the boards and getting excited about our trip... even though it's not until june!!!


----------



## scottishgirl87

I'm off out for dinner and drinks tonight with some friends 

Probably spend the rest of the weekend tucked up watching X Factor!


----------



## Danauk

I'm not doing a lot this weekend. DH's school thinks they will have OFSTED in next week so he is busy doing school work. I think I might have a good house clean this weekend. I also need to do some WDW research for my friend at work. She is taking her family on their 1st WDW trip at Easter and she wants me to plan the trip for her!!


----------



## tennisfan

I have a rare few weekends off.  Yesterday I went to the cinema.  Today I did the physio at the football, & I have just got back from taking the dog for a very long walk at the park, having a relaxing evening.  Tomorrow I meeting my friend to finalise our plan for Vegas next week & then off to the park with my cousin, her dog & our dog before going to the cinema again.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Thursday !! 

OK, I know it's not quite the weekend, but I couldn't contain my excitement, coz tomorrow we'll be flying off to Florida 

Anyone else heading over there over the next week or so ? as I know it's half term in some places 

So, what have you got planned for this weekend ? anything nice ? 

I hope you have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Have a fab time Mandy 

nothing exciting going on here this weekend just Kierans footie and hoping to have a bit of a rest as I have the week off for half term.


----------



## Pinky166

No fixed plans yet but hoping to go out for lunch & to the cinema at some point this weekend.

Have a great time Mandy.


----------



## tennisfan

Washing, ironing & packing. Going round my friends house for dinner & to see all the work she has done to her home on Saturday.  Sunday my sister is coming over with the children.  Also might need to do some last minute shopping before Vegas on Monday


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Saturday I am taking all the kids to the swan centre in eastleigh to see there Uncle Scott from x-factors The reason as they have never seen him perform and then maybe a little xmas shopping


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend !! 

We haven't got anything planned at the moment.  I'm hoping to pop to Birmingham at some point as I need to get to the Disney Store, but more than anything I'm hoping to catch up on some much needed sleep 

So, what are your plans ? Anything fun ? Maybe you're eager to put your Christmas tree up 

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## BethEJo

No big plans for me this weekend either 

I've got an important presentation to give in uni on Monday so I'll just be preparing that. That, and working on Sunday - grrr 

We've had some decorations up since September when my friends and I moved into our new house. I think we're going to do the rest next weekend as then we will all be back in the house together for the first time in 5 weeks 

No doubt there'll be copious bowls of mulled wine involved 

Oh, and sweet dreams Mandy lol!


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing exciting, working weekend number 2 of 3 in a row.  On nights all weekend starting tonight, also agreed to do physio at football tomorrow morning, so plan is finish work sleep for 2 hrs do physio have dinner then sleep the rest of the afternoon Still easy money toward my next trip.

Just hope this weekend is different from last weekend where 3 crews were assaulted doing their jobs

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you are doing


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off. I will head into town shortly, post my package for the Christmas decorations swap and hopefully have my hair cut. I then need to do some paperwork in preparation for tomorrow. This evening I will cook us a nice meal and just relax.

I have to work Saturday and Sunday. Tomorrow will be an extremely busy day at work. Sunday should hopefully be a bit quieter. Sunday is also my birthday and I am not exactly thrilled to have to work. Fortunately it is only a 10:00 to 18:00 shift and we will go out for a dinner afterwards. I have invited one of my colleagues to come with us.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

BethEJo said:


> No big plans for me this weekend either
> 
> I've got an important presentation to give in uni on Monday so I'll just be preparing that. That, and working on Sunday - grrr
> 
> We've had some decorations up since September when my friends and I moved into our new house. I think we're going to do the rest next weekend as then we will all be back in the house together for the first time in 5 weeks
> 
> No doubt there'll be copious bowls of mulled wine involved
> 
> Oh, and sweet dreams Mandy lol!



I like the sound of all the mulled wine Beth  Have fun and  good luck with your presentation on Monday



tennisfan said:


> Nothing exciting, working weekend number 2 of 3 in a row.  On nights all weekend starting tonight, also agreed to do physio at football tomorrow morning, so plan is finish work sleep for 2 hrs do physio have dinner then sleep the rest of the afternoon Still easy money toward my next trip.
> 
> Just hope this weekend is different from last weekend where 3 crews were assaulted doing their jobs
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you are doing



I hope your weekend goes well hun and that you find time to chill 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have today off. I will head into town shortly, post my package for the Christmas decorations swap and hopefully have my hair cut. I then need to do some paperwork in preparation for tomorrow. This evening I will cook us a nice meal and just relax.
> 
> I have to work Saturday and Sunday. Tomorrow will be an extremely busy day at work. Sunday should hopefully be a bit quieter. Sunday is also my birthday and I am not exactly thrilled to have to work. Fortunately it is only a 10:00 to 18:00 shift and we will go out for a dinner afterwards. I have invited one of my colleagues to come with us.
> 
> Corinna



Have a lovely birthday weekend Corinna, enjoy your meal too


----------



## Muscateer

Another busy weekend of meeting up with people, always like this when I come home for a visit. Had lunch with my sister earlier. Meeting up with my best pal tomorrow, this is our Christmas lunch out since I won't be here for Christmas ( any excuse  )

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Muscateer said:


> Another busy weekend of meeting up with people, always like this when I come home for a visit. Had lunch with my sister earlier. Meeting up with my best pal tomorrow, this is our Christmas lunch out since I won't be here for Christmas ( any excuse  )
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone



I didn't realise that you were back over here Sadie, how long are you here ? Have a lovely time catching up with everyone


----------



## Muscateer

mandymouse said:


> I didn't realise that you were back over here Sadie, how long are you here ? Have a lovely time catching up with everyone



Thanks Mandy. My hubby is away for a few weeks with work so was a great excuse for me to come home to do some Christmas shopping. Been here two weeks and got another two back on 28th. Downside I am missing Abu Dhabi Grand Prix


----------



## Danauk

I'm going to an 80's themed birthday party on Friday evening, then staying over at a friends house. Then on Saturday we are going to London. I need to go to the Cabinet War Rooms to get some info and take some pictures for my WWII topic at school after christmas, then off to Harrods for afternoon tea and to buy my christmas present (a picnic hamper!) Then on Sunday I have school work to do and go to panto rehearsal.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am flying to Dubai after work tomorrow evening. I will have Saturday to myself and will probably just spend it lying by the pool reading a good book. Sunday morning I will have assessments and my interview. Some other people from the office are in Dubai as well over the weekend so we will go to the Burj Khalifa (tallest building in the world) and for dinner together on Sunday evening. I will fly back on Monday.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

Danauk said:


> I'm going to an 80's themed birthday party on Friday evening, then staying over at a friends house. Then on Saturday we are going to London. I need to go to the Cabinet War Rooms to get some info and take some pictures for my WWII topic at school after christmas, then off to Harrods for afternoon tea and to buy my christmas present (a picnic hamper!) Then on Sunday I have school work to do and go to panto rehearsal.



It sounds like you've got a fun weekend planned Karen, have a great time 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am flying to Dubai after work tomorrow evening. I will have Saturday to myself and will probably just spend it lying by the pool reading a good book. Sunday morning I will have assessments and my interview. Some other people from the office are in Dubai as well over the weekend so we will go to the Burj Khalifa (tallest building in the world) and for dinner together on Sunday evening. I will fly back on Monday.
> 
> Corinna



 Good luck with your interview Corinna, and have a fun weekend in Dubai too 


My weekend starts today  I'm taking eldest DD Kerry to Birmingham to get her a few Christmas presents

Tomorrow hubby & I may pop to Coventry for a night out, but we haven't booked anything just yet

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tony64

Off to see H.P. and a meal afterwards on Saturday with SIL and her family as it's my nephews birthday.


----------



## jjk

I am really looking forward to this weekend as finally have some free time and Hubby and I have Monday off too and are off to do some Christmas shopping


Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## darthtatty

We're off to see Harry Potter later 
Tomorrow we're going to Manchester, going to the Ah-Ha concert. 
Sunday we are going shopping at the Trafford Centre and visiting the Lego discovery centre. Hopefully having a belated birthday meal for my son before coming home.

Have a great weekend everyone.xxx


----------



## Muscateer

Delivering some Christmas presents to family today and a few farewells. Indian takeaway and a tv night later.

Tomorrow off to see Harry Potter and a meal out afterwards.

More family visiting Sunday.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## cannp123165

I am going to see Harry Potter tonight - I can't wait! Tomorrow will be spent doing essays for uni and then I am hoping to go to Westfield shopping on Sunday, hopefully picking up a few Christmas presents.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am flying to Dubai after work tomorrow evening. I will have Saturday to myself and will probably just spend it lying by the pool reading a good book. Sunday morning I will have assessments and my interview. Some other people from the office are in Dubai as well over the weekend so we will go to the Burj Khalifa (tallest building in the world) and for dinner together on Sunday evening. I will fly back on Monday.
> 
> Corinna



Good luck with yiur interview/assessments

I'm working again this weekend but its my last for a couple of weeks

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever they are doing


----------



## mandymouse

I hope everyone enjoys going to see Harry Potter, I'm not sure when I'll get to see it, but I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## taylor91

My weekend involves working  the thing that keeps me going is knowing I get next weekend off


----------



## Lizzybear

Just been to work and had some lunch and now i'm going to tidy the house a bit before going to Manchester. Me and a friend are going to see the Rocky Horror Show then out to the Tiger Lounge afterwards  Tomorrow i'm going over to my parents' (sister is up from Bristol too) for a walk and dinner


----------



## startrekkie

I am going to see Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Ware Bears

I hope everyone who's going to see Harry Potter enjoys it.  We were hoping to go but in the couple of hours it took to get in touch with my eldest DD who is back for the weekend to see if she wanted to come with us the only seats left were in the front row and I hate sitting there and getting a cricked neck. 

I think we'll wait until she is back again for the Christmas holidays to go now (family outing LOL) so I'll maybe use the opportunity to re-read the book.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Dimplenose

I mixed up my Christmas pudding today!  I'll steam it tomorrow.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Crunchie Day 




What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, the highlight will probably be putting up our Christmas tree and decorations 

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## taylor91

Hi Mandy and everyone 
Hopefully this weekend will involve putting all our Christmas decorations up  Going to see Peter Kay at Sheffield tomorrow too, very excited about that 
Sunday will be the journey home and just relaxing probably.
I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## florida sun

Nothing much for me this weekend, just finishing off a bit of Christmas shopping and thats about it. Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Goofysmate

Got my sister coming tomorrow , & Sunday shopping for a few christmas presents


----------



## Pinky166

I am putting up two of my Christmas trees today & tomorrow, then on Sunday i'll be ironing a few bits & packing for my trip to Disneyland Paris on Monday. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Danauk

I have a busy day tomorrow. I have to go to Leicester to get my new car (a Toyota MR2, whoooo!)then we have to go and buy a new fridge as our current one decided to stop working yesterday. Then I have to go to Milton Keynes to finish my Christmas shopping (I have to go there as I have a jewellery store there has ordered in a love links bead for me for my mum.) 

On Sunday I have school planning to do and I have to go to our panto rehearsal to see the show run so I can prepare my stage crew notes (I'm stage manager for the show in our brand new theatre our town and we are the 1st people to use the theatre properly so things may go wrong!!)

I hope everyone else has a lovely weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

I have this weekend off I'm to do physio at football on Saturday so will freeze there, then i'm off to Birmingham to see the military tattoo. Sunday will be ironing & relaxing for the rest of the day.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Working ... 12 hour shift on Saturday and a 12 hour shift on Sunday. No weekend for me


----------



## jjk

I am going to a Christmas fair on Saturday and into Reading on Sunday

have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

I've just come back from my work Christmas fete, which we held for Great Ormond Street Hospital... no total as of yet, but it's over £100!

Now, I'm just having some lunch before heading up to Cheltenham for my friend's Murder Mystery birthday with the girls, who I haven't seen for ages!

Sunday... I'll just be recovering before work again Monday morning!

xxx


----------



## tennisfan

TotallyAngelic said:


> Working ... 12 hour shift on Saturday and a 12 hour shift on Sunday. No weekend for me



I feel your pain as I work 12 hour shifts & have worked the past 3 weekends in a row, making the most of this weekend & next off


----------



## gemmybear83

I know its a little early but next week I am off to WDW and were getting married 

All this snow better clear before then!


----------



## tennisfan

gemmybear83 said:


> I know its a little early but next week I am off to WDW and were getting married
> 
> All this snow better clear before then!



Hope you have a wonderful holiday & a fantastic wedding


----------



## gemmybear83

tennisfan said:


> Hope you have a wonderful holiday & a fantastic wedding



Thank you Nikki


----------



## chrissie123

We`re supposedly going to do the last bits of fixtures & fittings to the new kitchen, yeah right, it was supposed to have been done for the Halloween party, Anniversary party 14th November & now it`s been delayed to "i promise to have it done for Christmas"!!!! Whats the betting it wont be ???? xx xx


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday, and nearly the weekend !! 

What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?

I am so looking forward to this weekend.  I'm off to a Christmas Dinner/Disco tonight with some friends (with a free bar too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ), then tomorrow we're off to Manchester for a bit of shopping and a nice meal.  Sunday will be spent recovering 

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## Dimplenose

I want to get my Christmas cards sent off on Monday so I'll be writing those.

DD's 17th Birthday on Sunday - not having a big celebration as she's going out in a couple of weeks time, so we might go and see Harry Potter with her and go out for a pizza.


----------



## scottishgirl87

I've been working from home all week due to the snow, getting a bit of cabin fever but when I finish today at lunchtime I plan to go back to bed and not leave until Monday, lol. 

Finished Christmas shopping and wrapped all my presents last night so that's sorted


----------



## strawberry blonde

I'm having an early birthday night out with the girls.  Originally we were going to London to see Dirty Dancing but there was so much faffing about that I decided to do it another time.

So we're going into Bournemouth for something to eat ( and a few drinks of course) and then off to watch 'Here Come The Girls' with Lulu, Anastacia and Heather Small from M People.

 Really looking forward to it


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished nights this morning.  Hope to finish my christmas shopping this weekend & hopefully meet up with a friend & go to the cinema


----------



## Pinky166

Not much happening here this weekend, which is just what I want.  I will be spending time with hubby as i've been away for a few days & missed him. 

Hopefully my real christmas tree is being delivered today so we will be decorating that tomorrow. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Goofysmate

A ltle christmas shopping tomorrow & hopefully Dh will get to put the lights up on the front of the house


----------



## Lizzybear

My mum came home from hospital on Friday (major ankle op) and my sister made a last minute weekend trip up from Bristol so yesterday I went to my parents' house to spend some time with family... We decided that this year for the first time we'll be having Christmas dinner elsewhere (my auntie's) so I can stop stressing about cooking it!! (we're going to have a smaller scale one at home at a later date, less pressure ) I did some late babysitting last night too so I had a nice lie-in this morning. Got housework and eBay listing to do today, then me and my sister are going to see Harry Potter later on


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! Throw your pants in the air ... coz it's Friday ... and nearly the weekend !! 

What are your plans ? Have you got a Christmas party ? Are you going Christmas shopping ? or are you catching up with friends and family ?

I am looking forward to a weekend of Strictly Come Dancing (how sad ), though I am also looking forward to going to the Rock with Laughter show at the NEC tomorrow night.  The line up looks fab with, Lenny Henry, Alan Carr, Ed Byrne, Jo Brand and Slade 'IT'S CHRISTMAS !!!' ~ I Can't wait

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tony64

Off to see friends tommorrow  and on Sunday Theresa has some big Scrapbooking thing.


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you have fun at Rock with laughter Mandy.

We have not got much planned for the weekend but am looking forward to a bit of shopping with DH on Monday. Then Tuesday I have an early xmas surprise for him, we are off to London for lunch in a restaurant overlooking Hyde Park, afterwards a stroll around Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park, then in the evening we are going to see John Bishop at Wembley Arena.     Then on Wednesday we are going to see Harry Potter......he doesn't know about any of it. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working this weekend but only days so not too bad as I have a week & half off from Monday.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off. I am heading into town shortly to post my Secret Santa present and get a Secret Santa present for work. Tonight we will have our annual work Christmas Ball and then I will work for the rest of the weekend.

Corinna


----------



## taylor91

I'm working tomorrow 6-12.30 then I don't have work until next Saturday  I have broke up for the christmas holidays today from uni so am very happy for a break  and Saturday night I'm going out with a few friends to the pub. Sunday having a lazy day I think  perfect 

I hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday ... and nearly the weekend !! 

So, what are your plans ? are you doing anything nice ? or like me, are all your plans hanging in the balance due to the snow ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




We are hoping to be meeting up with Jules & Ian tomorrow, the weather doesn't look too bad for us, but the forecast in Wales isn't looking too good at all 

So if we're not getting silly with our Welshy friends tomorrow night, we will be watching the final of Strictly Come Dancing (not quite as exciting )

Have a great weekend everyone, and I hope the snow doesn't cause too much disruption to your plans


----------



## Goofysmate

I've nothing planned for the weekend. Dh & Ds are going christmas present shopping either Saturday or Sunday.

I hope the snow does'nt stop your fun with Jules & Ian ,  Mandy.


----------



## tinkerbellandeyor

clean house and watch dvds


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo !! It's Friday ... and nearly the weekend !!
> 
> So, what are your plans ? are you doing anything nice ? or like me, are all your plans hanging in the balance due to the snow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are hoping to be meeting up with Jules & Ian tomorrow, the weather doesn't look too bad for us, but the forecast in Wales isn't looking too good at all
> 
> So if we're not getting silly with our Welshy friends tomorrow night, we will be watching the final of Strictly Come Dancing (not quite as exciting )
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, and I hope the snow doesn't cause too much disruption to your plans



Hope the snow doesn't disrupt your plans, Mandy

I was meant to be working this weekend but had booked leave as no one could look after my niece who has finished for the holidays.

So yesterday I went out for a meal & a few drinks with a group of friends & had a lovely time.

Today my niece has been playing with the dog & in the snow.  Going to relax this evening.  Hoping to go to a local Christmas market sometime this weekend too.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## taylor91

mandymouse said:


>



This made me laugh, probably be me tomorrow  The snow is due here tomorrow and Sunday...and I have to be in work all weekend 

Luckily I have decided to stay at DBF's so I can get to work more easily as he lives in walking distance to where I work. Doesn't mean anyone else will go though if it gets really bad...but i'll be there 

Also its the work Christmas party this weekend and I'm going even if I have to wear my wellies or ski there  I need a good night out  

Only one more weekend of work until Christmas


----------



## Marl

I am on Christmas Holiday now 

Going to do some present exchanges with various relatives tomorrow (weather permitting).
Definately watching Strictly Come Dancing final and also need to pack as we are off to Centerparcs for 2 nights on Monday!
I am so relieved that the last of my online orders arrived today (one of them was ordered begining of NOV!!!). So now I can enjoy watching Christmas DVDs and finishing off some wrapping.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I am not actually working for once!! Unfortunately though I feel very much under the weather with a bad throat and cough. Have a Christmas meal with work this evening, although a lot of people have cancelled due to snow. Tomorrow .... more Christmas shopping.


----------



## Danauk

This weekend we are doing our final Christmas prep. We have presents to wrap, the house to clean, food to buy and generally get the house ready for the family to decend for Christmas day. Oh, then I have to pack our bags, get the car ready for a long drive and go and get ready to visit Mickey at Disneyland Paris for a few days!!


----------



## Dimplenose

One of my work collegues is getting married tomorrow - so I'm going to go to the service.

Sunday I'm meant to be going to a show in London with DD (keep your fingers crossed for us).

I also have to clean/tidy the house and rearrange things before I can put up my Christmas tree.

The school where I work doesn't finish until Tuesday and I'm beginning to get a bit panicky about being ready in time for Christmas this year.


----------



## Lizzybear

I may just hibernate indoors all weekend... Nearly crashed my car last night so I didn't risk driving this morning, just walked to and from work instead (it's not far, I should do it anyway really!!) Was going to drive down to pick my sister up from Bristol tomorrow but doubt I will with the roads being how they are... Think my dad will do it in the week (he can take time off more easily and his car is much better than mine in the ice and snow)


----------



## Danauk

I am spending the weekend cleaning and tidying the house ready for the families to decend on Christmas day. I also have to pack my bags and get the car ready for our drive to Disneyland Paris. I think we might have to set off earlier than planned so we can take our time with the drive to the tunnel. Hopefully the snow will have cleared a little by Monday.


----------



## tennisfan

Danauk said:


> I am spending the weekend cleaning and tidying the house ready for the families to decend on Christmas day. I also have to pack my bags and get the car ready for our drive to Disneyland Paris. I think we might have to set off earlier than planned so we can take our time with the drive to the tunnel. Hopefully the snow will have cleared a little by Monday.



Hopefully they won't have to bring in "Operation Stack" on the M20 due to the weather as that will really disrupt your journey.  Have a great trip


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not having a good weekend. It started great. On Friday night, we had our annual team leader and management Christmas dinner, which was great fun and the meal was lovely.

I had an interesting day at work yesterday. A lot of the UK airports are closed because of snow. We have aircrafts and customers bound for the UK stranded all over Europe. I was shouted at and cursed by customers as if the snow was our fault. After 6 PM I was the only supervisor on duty yesterday. Today I will be on my own after 3:30 PM and we were also scheduled to get a system upgrade this morning. I am not looking forward to work today.

Corinna


----------



## Ware Bears

for you Corinna 

We're *finally* going to go to see Harry Potter this afternoon.


----------



## mandymouse

Hey Guys, our thread is now back for 2011, so all that I need to say is ..

 .. Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend !! 

So, what are your plans ? anything nice ?

We haven't got much planned at the moment, maybe some shopping and maybe a couple of White Zinfandels in F&B's tonight

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

not a lot going on  here this weekend, just taking Kieran to footie  and maybe a quick trip into town .


Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Its my last weekend off for a couple of weeks so plan to make the most of it, especially after a very busy week at work.

Going shopping tomorrow, then hopefully catching up with my cousin although not sure what we are going to be doing.

Sunday not sure what the plan is yet.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Nothing much ...just chilling. Was hoping to do some trips to the tip but the snow has put paid to that. Will be heading out this afternoon to do a weight watchers shop and then may watch a dvd this evening. May go shopping tomorrow ... it's just a go with the flow weekend. Hope to get a couple of sessions in on the Wii Fit.


----------



## Danauk

I need to go out tomorrow to do a little shopping (to get a blu-ray player) and then in the evening we are going out to a party. Then on Sunday my usual day of house work and planning my lessons for work next week.


----------



## taylor91

I'm just working and going to the gym. Fun times ahead  
I hope everyone has a nice weekend whatever you are up to


----------



## Dimplenose

It will just be nice to have a couple of days off work - even a 3 day week has been a real shock to the system after 2 weeks at home!


----------



## Lizzybear

I'm going to meet my friend Kathy in town in a bit and we're going on the Liverpool wheel and to the Beatles Story, both for cheap courtesy of groupon  Tomorrow Ian comes back from New York so we'll probably have a lazy day


----------



## Goofyish

Finally fitted my new bedroom blinds - they are really jinxed. First I measured the window incorrectly, then because I had to fix them outside the window recess I had to drill the concrete lintel! Started that and my drill died 

So after getting a new drill from Mr B&Q I have finally managed to fit them 

Just need to adjust the drop slightly and fit the wooden vallance to the top and they are done 

Hoovered the lounge, loaded dishwasher, cleaned up after my slobby daughters and now having a well deserved coffee watching the football 

May even have a Costa coffee later.

Tomorrow Leicester City are on ESPN playing Man. City in the FA Cup so may watch that for a laugh


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday !! 

What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?

After a boring weekend last week, I'm pleased that this weekend is a bit more interesting 

I'm off to Birmingham today for some shopping with my DD Kerry (as it's her birthday in a couple of weeks), so hopefully we'll find some pressies for her and enjoy a yummy Thai lunch

Tomorrow evening I'm back in Brum for a night out with hubby which I hope will include a nice meal and many cocktails

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Nothing too exciting planned this weekend as DH is on nights, but I am cooking WeightWatchers curry on Saturday and inviting my Mum round for dinner. I start my new job on Monday, so I will be sorting lots of stuff out for that.


----------



## tennisfan

Working the next 2 weekends

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's nearly the weekend !! 

We haven't got any plans for this weekend, so I'm hoping that we will be just chilling.  Is there anything interesting on the TV this weekend ? I can't seem to get as excited for Dancing on Ice the way I do for Strictly Come Dancing, but no doubt I'll be watching it

So, what are your plans ? Are you doing anything nice ? Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pinky166

Finally it's the weekend i've been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are heading to the Hilton at Gatwick tomorrow & then flying out on Sunday! Bring on the DREAM!!!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Have a fantastic time, Claire  I didn't get chance to watch the live streaming of the christening but I've been sat here this morning watching the highlights and blubbing away!!  

Apart from taking the dogs for a long walk in the forest, we don't have any plans at all this weekend which is absolute bliss. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Pinky166 said:


> Finally it's the weekend i've been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are heading to the Hilton at Gatwick tomorrow & then flying out on Sunday! Bring on the DREAM!!!!



Have a fantastic trip, Claire

I'm working all weekend on day shifts but off to DLRP for the day on Monday courtesy of the Sun £9.50 deal for 2 park hoppers

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great time Claire

Apart from a couple of kids parties and family visits we're having a pretty quiet weekend.

Have a great time everybody


----------



## taylor91

I hope you have a fantastic trip Claire 

I'm just working tomorrow, then going out for a few drinks for DBF's birthday. Nice sleep in planned for Sunday 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks everyone, i've just finished cleaning the house from top to bottom - why do we do this????  Just a few last minute things to chuck in the case tomorrow & then i'm ready to go.


----------



## jjk

have a fqab holiday Claire 

We have football on Saturday and Sunday is my Dad's 60th Birthday so he is coming down for the weekend and we are all going for an Indian 

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Pinky166 said:


> Finally it's the weekend i've been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are heading to the Hilton at Gatwick tomorrow & then flying out on Sunday! Bring on the DREAM!!!!



 I'm so excited for you Claire, I hope you have a fantastic time 



Ware Bears said:


> Have a fantastic time, Claire  I didn't get chance to watch the live streaming of the christening but I've been sat here this morning watching the highlights and blubbing away!!
> 
> Apart from taking the dogs for a long walk in the forest, we don't have any plans at all this weekend which is absolute bliss.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.



Enjoy your chilled out weekend Elaine 



tennisfan said:


> Have a fantastic trip, Claire
> 
> I'm working all weekend on day shifts but off to DLRP for the day on Monday courtesy of the Sun £9.50 deal for 2 park hoppers
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Have a fab time next week Nikki, my girls are off to DLRP next Thursday for a long weekend with some friends 



PoppyAnna said:


> Have a great time Claire
> 
> Apart from a couple of kids parties and family visits we're having a pretty quiet weekend.
> 
> Have a great time everybody



Have a lovely family weekend Jo 



taylor91 said:


> I hope you have a fantastic trip Claire
> 
> I'm just working tomorrow, then going out for a few drinks for DBF's birthday. Nice sleep in planned for Sunday
> 
> Have a good weekend



Enjoy your drinkies with your DBF Taylor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






jjk said:


> have a fqab holiday Claire
> 
> We have football on Saturday and Sunday is my Dad's 60th Birthday so he is coming down for the weekend and we are all going for an Indian
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone



 Good luck to Pompey Rach (as long as they're not playing the Sky Blues ) I hope your dad has a lovely 60th birthday


----------



## cannp123165

Pinky166 said:


> Finally it's the weekend i've been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are heading to the Hilton at Gatwick tomorrow & then flying out on Sunday! Bring on the DREAM!!!!



Have an amazing time on the Dream! 

I am going home from Uni this weekend. I have to do some work on my dissertation, but am going to go shopping tomorrow. On Sunday morning we have tickets to see Tangled, and then we are going to go out for lunch.


----------



## Danauk

We went to Bicester Village today to do some shopping (got some ski gear in Helly Henson ready for our holiday.) Then we went to visit DH's gran in hospital. This evening we are just having a relax. Tomorrow I have lots of housework and school planning to do (trying to plan 10 hours worth of literacy lessons on biographies linked to our world war 2 topic!)


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday Again !!  

What have you got planned for this weekend ? A nice meal ? a trip to the cinema ? booking your next holiday ? or doing some holiday shopping ? 

Hubby & I have got the house to ourselves as our girls have gone to Disneyland Paris for a long weekend, so we're planning a date night tomorrow and we're hoping to try an Indian restaurant that we've never been to before, so I'm quite looking forward to that

Not sure of any other plans, I've got a Zumba class tonight which may be followed by a drinky or two at F&B's

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## 2Tiggies

Happy Friday everyone! 

Inspired by the new dessert thread I have planned a nutritous family dinner of mickey waffles and icecream for this evening.  

No plans of yet but will be updating my TR.  Does that count as exciting?


----------



## Pegasus928

2Tiggies said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Inspired by the new dessert thread I have planned a nutritous family dinner of mickey waffles and icecream for this evening.


I can't wait to see the pics 



2Tiggies said:


> No plans of yet but will be updating my TR. Does that count as exciting?


It does for the rest of us 

Well this weekend has been in the making for the last couple of months.
It is my DS 16th birthday and we decided to throw him a surprise party. After a few very near misses where people have nearly let the cat out of the bag, and lots of effort trying to hide the food, cake and decorations all around the house the time is nearly here.
I will be out early in the morning to get to the venue and start prepping that and the food, then we hope to spring the surprise at 7.30 tomorrow night. We think he will be totally taken back by it all - maybe even a little emotional - but we cant wait to see his reaction. 

Hope evryone else has a great weekend


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pegasus928 said:


> I can't wait to see the pics



I was wondering if the thread was accepting picture posts yet 



Pegasus928 said:


> Well this weekend has been in the making for the last couple of months.
> It is my DS 16th birthday and we decided to throw him a surprise party. After a few very near misses where people have nearly let the cat out of the bag, and lots of effort trying to hide the food, cake and decorations all around the house the time is nearly here.
> I will be out early in the morning to get to the venue and start prepping that and the food, then we hope to spring the surprise at 7.30 tomorrow night. We think he will be totally taken back by it all - maybe even a little emotional - but we cant wait to see his reaction.



Sounds like you have your work cut out for you.  It is going to be so worth it though.  Your DS will remember this for years to come! Hope he has a great day!  

Happy Birthday Brad! 

So have you been up all night baking cake then? Maybe you can post some pics for us too.


----------



## gemmybear83

We have got friends staying and tomorrow is our at home wedding party for all our friends and family very excited!


----------



## 2Tiggies

gemmybear83 said:


> We have got friends staying and tomorrow is our at home wedding party for all our friends and family very excited!



Wow, all these parties!  Are you all organised for it then?  Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## gemmybear83

2Tiggies said:


> Wow, all these parties!  Are you all organised for it then?  Hope you have a wonderful time



All organised - nearly just putting some wedding photos on a cd.  Just need to collect the cake tonight and try not to eat a piece!


----------



## 2Tiggies

gemmybear83 said:


> All organised - nearly just putting some wedding photos on a cd.  Just need to collect the cake tonight and try not to eat a piece!



Can't you ask for an extra piece of the rolled icing to wrap over the hole where you sneak a taste? 

I do hope you have a lovely time with all your friends.  I have to say, I am so impressed - it's only midday and you are organised.  I would be waiting to get home at 5 and then start rushing about


----------



## gemmybear83

2Tiggies said:


> Can't you ask for an extra piece of the rolled icing to wrap over the hole where you sneak a taste?
> 
> I do hope you have a lovely time with all your friends.  I have to say, I am so impressed - it's only midday and you are organised.  I would be waiting to get home at 5 and then start rushing about



I took today off work so it was not too much of a rush, and fortunetly we are having it in a venue where we have a planner who does pretty much everything!

Our cake is coming from M&S and its shipped in from wherever the wedding cakes are made - so no cake for me!


----------



## Pegasus928

2Tiggies said:


> Happy Birthday Brad!
> 
> So have you been up all night baking cake then? Maybe you can post some pics for us too.


 
No - not baking. I did have a late night though catching up on stuff.
I have just dropped most of the stuff for the party at my Mums house so I would suspect she might be doing a bit of baking tonight 
Mums - you gotta love 'em


----------



## tony64

We are having our works Christmas dinner as we were snowed off month.


----------



## tennisfan

I have the weekend off I went out for a meal & catch up session with my cousin yesterday, today i'm going shopping then meeting up with a friend to go to the cinema.

Tomorrow I will be ironing then having a relaxing day.

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Jonjo

Off to the cinema with DW to see Tangled today.  And tomorrow we will be having a look around our new allotment.


----------



## Marl

Went to a post Christmas party night last night, that had an Abba tribute band, it wasn't our work Christmas party though, it was to celebrate a collegues 50th birthday. What a fun night!
Taking DD's to see Tangled later today, can't wait. Will have to have a look around the shops first though as cinema is in the Metrocentre


----------



## Lizzybear

I'm babysitting tonight so until then i'm going to do some tidying/cleaning, my wardrobe really needs a sort/clear out! Tomorrow me and my friend are going to the cinema to see either Tangled or The King's Speech, then i'm going out for an early tea with family 
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Danauk

I'm having a relaxing weekend. I haven't done much today other than a little house work and going to the gym. Tomorrow I have some school planning to do, then Sunday lunch at the pub.


----------



## disneyholic family

i've been watching tv non-stop....i went to sleep around 2 am and then continued this morning.....

bet you can guess what i'm watching...


----------



## Rohais

Went into town at 8am (when DM finished her night shift), did some shopping, had breakfast and then came home to relax with DF. Spending tomorrow at my Nans as she's invited us over for Sunday dinner (lamb, mmmm  )


----------



## Ware Bears

disneyholic family said:


> i've been watching tv non-stop....i went to sleep around 2 am and then continued this morning.....
> 
> bet you can guess what i'm watching...



Very worrying 




Had a lazy day today but tomorrow we're taking the dogs for a walk along the beach then going to Tangled in the afternoon.  We'll probably eat out as it's eldest DD's last weekend at home before she goes back to uni.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday !! 

What are you up to this weekend ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got much planned. It's our DD's boyfriends 18th birthday today, and we're going out for a surprise meal for him tonight, so that should be nice, but other than that, we haven't got anything else planned

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Going round a friends for dinner tonight.  Tomorrow I may go & see my sister & the children.

Other then that nothing else planned for the weekend yet.


----------



## wideeyes

Tomorrow we are going for a walk around an animal santury and sunday I think I am going to take DD to see Tangled and for lunch at Nandos.


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we are going to the inlaws and probably go out to visit a stately home or something. On Sunday I have planning to do for work next week and will have to go to rehearsals for our theatre group.


----------



## Rohais

Not a lot really - had fish and chips tonight , going to my great aunts tomorrow so DF can set up her wireless network and then just uni work I think


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are planning to go and see Tangled at some point this weekend, but have no other plans.

Corinna


----------



## KemlynUltra

got the old chess team from uni coming up for a reunion on saturday ....... a night of World of Warcraft and muchos vinos with drunkos amigos ..... arrriba!, arriba !!!


----------



## scottishgirl87

Not alot planned. Had planned to go shopping today but the weather up here is ridiculous (gale force winds for the past 2/3 days!) that I couldn't face it, plus I thought the bridge I'd travel over would be closed and couldn't be bothered going the long way, might re-attempt tomorrow.

Going to see Black Swan on Sunday night with a few friends, probably have some dinner before it too


----------



## Marl

Visited my parents yesterday (my dads birthday is Friday coming), then went to see friends last night that we are going to Florida with in the summer, so lots of holiday talk 
Poured down all morning so far today and quite foggy, so I'm sat DISing whilst DDs are watching Avalon High (recorded off Disney Channel), DH just finished hoovering so he is now also on laptop.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend 

What are your plans for this weekend ? Anything nice ? Are you off on holiday ? or doing some holiday shopping ? or just chilling ?

We've got nothing planned for tonight, but tomorrow hubby & I are off to Solihull for a night out which I am really looking forward to 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

nothing much planned here, possible a trip to Virgina water or Windsor great park on saturday. Sunday will be chilling and maybe a bit of holiday planning 

have a great weekend every one


----------



## tennisfan

Working day shift all weekend, so not got anything else planned

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## darthtatty

Im making my ADR's tomorrrow and then helping son with his homework. 
Sunday we're off to Meadowhall @ Sheffield to do some shopping.

have a great weekend everyone.xxx


----------



## Rohais

Its likely going to be shopping on Saturday morning. I've got a few ebay sales to post and we've also got DFIL's 50th birthday present to post. Its a Manchester United shirt and its killing DF, as a Liverpool supporter, to have it in the house! He's refused to even touch it!  

Every Saturday afternoon is spent having a mini weekly family reunion at my great aunts. This week we'll be saying a big thankyou to my great aunt, as she's bought DF a Kindle as a surprise thankyou present for sorting out her BT account and wireless network for her  

Other than that...not a lot


----------



## tony64

Off to see Tangled tomorrow.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working over the weekend. I had today off and did some chores around the house and then we headed to the gym for a bit.

On Sunday, we will celebrate our 13th anniversary and DH will take me out for dinner after work.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's the Weekend !!

What have you got planned ? Anything nice ?

We have absolutely nothing planned, so it's a quiet weekend for us.  Hopefully huuby & I will head to F&B's for a drinky tonight, but other than that, I've no idea what we'll get up to 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working 10-10 all weekend so nothing else planned, roll on Sunday night!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

nothing much planned here, we are off to watch Pompey on Saturday, then a quiet day on Sunday maybe a bit of holiday planning.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

We haven't got anything planned, which was kind of the point, as I have next week off work! I do have to spring clean my house though at some point before I go back to work.


----------



## Goofyish

Bit of a lazy weekend planned - bit of cleaning and washing, a couple of Costa coffees, watching the rugby and football on Saturday and gym Sunday morning


----------



## higgy66

I'm having a murder mystery party on Saturday - the girls are stopping at my parents so we can partake in a few drinks!!

I've just finished the main course as this is better cooked the day before and then tomorrow I've only got the starter and sweet to prepare. I'm making Key lime Pie from the Dis Puddings thread 

Hope it goes OK as everyone has made so much effort sourcing costumes etc and they're all looking forward to it - not much pressure then!


----------



## Marl

DDs and I are on half term holiday next week so quite a chilled out weekend with DH. My parents are visiting tomorrow afternoon, but other than that no other plans yet. Met office have issued flash warning for heavy snow, from 3am tomorrow to 12 noon on high ground, in our region so might affect us, might not


----------



## mandymouse

Thank Crunchie it's Friday !!! 

It's been quite a long week this week, so thank goodness it's finally Friday

I hope you've had a good week, especially if it's been half term

So, what have you got planned for the weekend ? Anything nice ?

Once again we haven't got anything organised, so I'm looking forward to chilling and perhaps getting the Girly Weekend sorted out on Sunday

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Hubby has today off so we have a 3 day weekend, today we are taking Kieran to Play Badmington,then a trip to virgina water and tonight we are all going to the cinema to see Paul.

Saturday we have Kierans Footie and then we are off to Swindon 

Sunday is a chill out day oh and at some point I need to book our adrs 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I have the weekend off work My sister & BIL are taking me out to dinner this afternoon as a thank you for something I did for them.  Then tonight i'm off to the cinema with my cousin.

Tomorrow I will probably go shopping during the day before catching up with a friend of mine & possibly go to the cinema with them.

Sunday, not sure yet may take the dog somewhere.

Enjoy you weekend everyone


----------



## crabbie1

Well its Db birthday today and Iv just got in off my placement.We are going to a resturant called the French Hen.Never been it has rave reviews. Has a nice open fire.DB (Dave ) doesnt drink so I am going to have a drink for a change. Im paying 
Im off al weekend. Have daves little girl Niamh every saturday for 3 hours(yes the mother allows 3 hours a week) and then sunday DD charlotte at her dads so off to the pictures in the late afternoon. Also have to do some more on my assignments so quite a busy weekend.

When I was little sundays were lovely.No shops open late rise roast dinner and an old film in the afternoon. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Goofyish

Fitting a new electric shower Saturday morning, preparing a curry in the slow cooker for Saturday evening and then settling down to an afternoon of rugby 

Might try and fit a Costa coffee in somewhere as well


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are child free until Sunday afternoon.  I am off out with the girls for cocktails and a meal tonight, DH is out with his friends.  We are out shopping tomorrow and out for a thai meal in the evening 

Happy weekend everybody


----------



## strawberry blonde

Off to Kingston to see Ds and meet his girlfriend   They met in September when they started uni and she lives on his floor in the halls of residence.  Will take them for lunch and then do a bit of shopping.

Won't embarrass him by telling him ' I'm too young to be a grandma'


----------



## tony64

Looking forward to a lay in as it looks like I don't need to come in tomorrow.


----------



## emily1982

crabbie1 said:


> Well its Db birthday today and Iv just got in off my placement.We are going to a resturant called the French Hen.Never been it has rave reviews. Has a nice open fire.DB (Dave ) doesnt drink so I am going to have a drink for a change. Im paying
> Im off al weekend. Have daves little girl Niamh every saturday for 3 hours(yes the mother allows 3 hours a week) and then sunday DD charlotte at her dads so off to the pictures in the late afternoon. Also have to do some more on my assignments so quite a busy weekend.
> 
> When I was little sundays were lovely.No shops open late rise roast dinner and an old film in the afternoon. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




I did a double take when I saw your status...I was thinking oh the French hen is lovely then realised we are talking about the same one obviously! Their seabass is amazing!!!


----------



## scottishgirl87

I am going out for dinner and cocktails tonight with a friend. Then tomorrow night I'm going to a cousin's 21st, I'm not really into family parties and they're normally boring as hell so it'll be a long night!

Sunday I think we might be taking BF's gran for lunch somewhere


----------



## Danauk

I'm going out for a meal at the local Thai restaurant this evening. Tomorrow we are having a family day out at Whipsnade zoo for my nephews 3rd birthday, followed by a meal at the Harvester. Sunday, not sure yet, probably house work!


----------



## katiec

I have ducked out of table tennis tonight as had a mad week and soooo tired - well DH could do with some time without me 

Tomrrow - quick run early doors, then my wonderful DS is home for the night

He is travelling down to my sisters in London tonight, then we are meeting them in a FAB farm shop for lunch - she's going off, DS has contact lens and hair appt (Dont they have hairdressers in norwich ) and then home for the rugby.

Sunday - lovely family breakfast, take him to Canterbury to meet his Uni American Football team, watch a bit of the match and home in time for the 4pm footie! as DS goes back to Norwich with his footie team.

Cant wait as only seen DS for 2 half days since early december!!

Katie x


----------



## Lizzybear

Tomorrow i'm going ice skating with some of the girls from work, or in my case grabbing desperately to the sides so I don't end up on my bum!


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness ... IT'S FRIDAY !!! 

What are your plans for the weekend ? anything fun ?

I'm looking forward to an evening in Solihull tomorrow night, which I am hoping will contain many cocktails and a nice meal in TGI Fridays 

Other than that, I've got zumba tonight and chilling  (recovering) on Sunday 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tony64

Working tomorrow morning and then off to Joh's for some holiday planning.


----------



## tennisfan

I'm unfortunately working nights all weekend starting tonight & I also have the pleasure of working days all next weekend

Just need to get to Sunday evening next week & then I have 3 weekends off

Enjoy you weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

Saturday going to football Sunday going to play badminton with Hubby and a very long walk

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a three day weekend this week. Tomorrow night we have a team leader night out from work and I am hoping that this will involve a few cocktails. Other than that, I will just go with the flow.

Corinna


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH is away for the weekend on a boys 40th birthday weekend in Brighton. I'm taking four under eight's to see Tangled this morning, looking forward to an evening in on my own TBH polishing off the holiday .  Long walk with girls tomorrow morning and maybe swimming in the afternoon.

Have a lovely weekend everybody, can't have come soon enough for me


----------



## scottishgirl87

Quiet weekend here, I think. I'm off to get my hair done in a minute. Apart from that not alot, need to sort my packing for our holiday next week and I have to do a small thing for work today. I've got a really big day at work on Monday so I bet this weekend flies in!


----------



## Rohais

My aunt and uncle came up yesterday afternoon - they live in Kent - for the weekend. They're staying with my grandma, who lives just over the road. DF and I, my brother, Dad and his fiance went over and we all enjoyed a lovely chat and chinese takeaway 

They popped over again this afternoon, and we're all going bowling tonight  

Not completely sure what tomorrow holds, but I have a feeling it may be international and european human rights seeing as my assignment on it is due on Friday


----------



## mandymouse

*Thank Crunchie It's Friday !!!!*




What are your plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

We've got a very quiet weekend ahead of us, so I am looking forward to just chilling at home

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

the usual here, Pompey on Saturday, then badmington and long walk on Sunday

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lizzybear

Probably a restful one for me! It's been a busy week/past few weekends and i'm off to Blackpool next weekend so I intend to make the most of this one being more chilled and just do some stuff around the house  I'm babysitting tomorrow night but they're good kids so once they're asleep i'll get chance to catch up on my current book


----------



## mandymouse

WOOHOO !!! It's Friday !!!!

Thank goodness it's nearly the weekend  What have you got planned ? anything nice ?

It's my DD's 18th birthday tomorrow, so after a major blitz on the house today of tidying and putting up decorations, we have various family members and friends popping round tomorrow

We haven't got much else planned, we will probably take Becky around the local for her first 'legal' drink  and no doubt the rugby will be on all weekend too

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Happy 18th Birthday to Becky

hope you all have a fab weekend Mandy

we havent got much Planned this weekend but am looking forward to relaxing

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Muscateer

Gym, visiting family and having a reunion drink or two.


Happy 18th birthday Becky, have a great day tomorrow


----------



## stba2006

Think i am just going to have a quite one tonight as my boyfriend is off to a sportsmans dinner.

I'm going to hit the shops tomorrow to see if i can pick up some nice holiday stuff. Haven't really got anything yet, so hopefully i will be able to find some nice things and that will get me in a giddy mood for a night out with friend in the evening 

Hope every-one has a lovely weekend.

Hope your daughter has lovely birthday mandy


----------



## tennisfan

Happy 18th Birthday Becky

I'm going to the cinema this evening with a friend.  Tomorrow i'm going to the Ideal Homes Exhibition during the day & then over to my sisters for the evening.

Not sure what i'm doing Sunday yet.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Goofyish

Costa, gardening, Rugby


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had today off. I started the day with a dental appointment, which I could have done without. Still it was only a check up and a scale and polish and I got a clean bill of health.

Once I was back in Manchester, I went shopping for a new lipstick and a new eye shadow to go with my new burgundy evening gown. I then had a fish pedicure and a bite of lunch and then I went home to have a lazy afternoon. Tonight, I am going to cook Graham a nice dinner. I am hoping he will be home soon.

Unfortunately I have to work the rest of the weekend, but hopefully I will get loads done.

Corinna


----------



## Danauk

I'm not doing a lot this weekend. Just catching up on a few DIY jobs around the house. Then tomorrow I have lots of school planning to do.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

DH is having a fun weekend .... we have a blockage in the drains and he is out there with the drain rods.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! Get your dancing shoes on coz it's nearly the weekend ! 

It's such a shame that the weather isn't going to be as good as it has been this past week, but I hope that doesn't stop you having a great one

So, what are your plans ?

We're continuing DD's 18th celebrations with a day at the Trafford Centre (as she has some birthday money burning a hole in her purse  ) so we're looking forward to a bit of shopping, a nice meal and mucho TGI's cocktails (btw, thanks for all her birthday wishes last weekend )

Sunday will no doubt be spent recovering  

Don't forget that Sunday morning the clocks go forward an hour, so we lose an hours sleep (just what I need  )

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Busy weekend here but not much fun we have to clear out our garage 

ha ve a great weekend everyone


----------



## Muscateer

Meeting my sister for lunch today. Tomorrow my daughter is starting her new job so be waiting around all day to see how it went. Takeaway tomorrow night. Sunday my nephew and his fiancee are coming to visit.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema this evening with a friend.  Tomorrow I have to do physio at the football, not sure what else i'm doing after.

Sunday will probably be catching up on the washing & ironing.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

A really exciting one for us....NOT! We have lots of DIY jobs to do around the house, putting up some coving, running a new ariel lead to the tv in the bedroom etc. So I will be supervising. 

I will also be visiting my parents tomorrow as it's their 47th Wedding Anniversary. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! Finally it's Friday !! and nearly the weekend (it's felt like a long week ) 

So,what have you got planned for this Mothering Sunday weekend ? Anything nice ? Are you hoping to be spoilt and/or spoiling your mum ?

We've got a very quiet weekend ahead of us.  There's a large Disney box waiting to be opened on Sunday (which has been tempting me for a few days  ), and the plan is to get a Chinese takeaway so I'm let off from any cooking on Sunday 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Sarah28

Aww Mandy that sounds like a great weekend! Hope you get spoilt rotten! 

I've got quite a busy weekend ahead of me (for a change actually!) Going up to London with my best friend tomorrow night to the theatre (another huuuge disney fan who we're going to wdw with!) and probably have a good natter about holiday plans on the way there!

And then on sunday, going to see my mum and we're going for a good ol pub lunch so that will be nice! Looking forward to it


----------



## jjk

I am really looking forward to this weekend, it is our 12th wedding anniversary on Sunday , Reading v Pompey on Saturday so I can wind up all our friends and neighbours and  mothers day too, so lots going on

tonight huby and I are having a few drinks and chinese Yummy 

Saturday off to the footie and for once I dont have far to travel  Play Up Pompey

Sunday we are all going to play badminton for couple of hours and Boys are cooking me dinner in the afternoon whilst I relax and put my feeet up


Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans. We will probably head to the gym for a bit both days and I will probably head into town either before or after.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

Went out for a meal with my cousin yesterday.  Today we went on a daytrip to France & tomorrow i'm cooking dinner for my mum & my sister is coming over too


----------



## biquetwin

well ive had a bit of a lay in then i got to clean and tidy the lounge and kitchen (happy mothers day !!!!) as ive had people round all weekend celebrating my 34th birthday  dh is just putting the washing on the line then its off for a lovely walk down the local canal stopping at a pub which is about a 4 mile walk away for our lunch and a glass of wine then it will be a nice walk home by which point my girls will be back from there nite away and we will then have a nice evening in front of the telly and i will get them a takeaway for there tea as i will not be cooking.


----------



## ariel_

Happy Mother's Day everyone! I was supposed to be having a lovely weekend as its the first of the Easter holiday but I have been struck down by a nasty throat infection so have been in bed since Friday night! Have spent loads of time on disboards getting excited for everyone heading off on holidays soon  

Hoping to be feeling well enough to go visit my mum at some point and see my little sister who is just back from Disneyland Paris on a school trip


----------



## Goofyish

Active day - Gym this morning for an hour, then a quick Costa and a cake, then I cleaned and hoovered that car inside. Been ages since I did it last and it took ages to get all the dog hairs out!

Now watching rugby and having a beer


----------



## mandymouse

Yippee !! It's Friday !! Bring it on !! 

What are your plans for this weekend ? The weather is supposed to be quite nice, so are you looking forward to doing something outdoorsy ? 

I have been sooooooooooo looking forward to this weekend, as a group of us are heading to Cardiff to celebrate Jules's 40th birthday, so no doubt there will be mucho vino and cocktails and lots of fun (can't wait), check out Facebook on Sunday for incriminating photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## TotallyAngelic

mandymouse said:


> Yippee !! It's Friday !! Bring it on !!
> 
> What are your plans for this weekend ? The weather is supposed to be quite nice, so are you looking forward to doing something outdoorsy ?
> 
> I have been sooooooooooo looking forward to this weekend, as a group of us are heading to Cardiff to celebrate Jules's 40th birthday, so no doubt there will be mucho vino and cocktails and lots of fun (can't wait), check out Facebook on Sunday for incriminating photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to



Have a great time at the party ... look forward to seeing the incriminating photos !!


----------



## Latte Lover

Have a great weekend, Mandy.  I can't even imagine what you lot will get up to but I bet it will be a lot of fun!

I am going to Alexandra Palace with my sister on Saturday, and for Sunday I have prepared a nice long list of DIY jobs for Tony


----------



## tennisfan

I'm off to the cinema tonight with my cousin.  Tomorrow i'm doing the physio at the football & going shopping after.  I maybe going to the cinema tomorrow & catching up with a friend.  Sunday will be spent relaxing after catching up with the washing & ironing.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## taylor91

I am working today and tomorrow in shift swaps so I can have Sunday off work to pack for my trip to Helsinki on Monday. It's also my best friends 21st birthday party Saturday night too and it's fancy dress so I am really looking forward to that 
Lets up the sun keeps shining and the rain and wind stay away 
Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Marl

My girls are doing sponsored silence at youth club tonight (hope they continue it when they get home )
I'm at a 40th birthday party tomorrow night and the girls want to go swimming on Sunday.


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm going to Manchester tomorrow to watch 'Ghost:The Musical' with some friends. Sadly, it'll be a very bitter-sweet weekend  As some of you may have gathered (from FB), I lost a dear friend about a month ago - and she should have been coming along tomorrow  How ironic some might say, that tomorrow we're (myself, her Mum and others) watching Ghost  I'm hoping, that through my crying, that'll it'll bring some much needed help and not closure, but peace to me, if you get my thoughts? 

I know it'll be a very tough day for us all, but I know my friend would want us all to go along and have a lovely day. And I know she'll be right there with me watching too 

PS. Sorry for that little rant


----------



## Danauk

Today I am going to spend the day in the garden to get the tidying done and go for a trip out to the garden centre. Tomorrow I will be at the theatre all day helping to put the sound in for a show we are helping a friend with.


----------



## scottishgirl87

I had a wee bet on the Grand National this morning. My horse came 2nd which means I'll get a really small return  Gutted though as I had the winner filled out on the slip and changed my mind at the last minute 

Off to my friend's housewarming tonight! Not looking forward to lugging all my booze on 2 trains! lol

Tomorrow think we're taking BF's gran out for lunch.


----------



## gemmybear83

Been to the garden centre today and removed all our dead plants from the winter - garden looks much better!

Now chilling outside with a few drinks and a BBQ, hope everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## strawberry blonde

Hardly ever go out and tonight I have a work's party as one of the nurses is retiring, my friend's 50th, DS coming home from Uni ( girlfriend's Dad is bringing him home after dinner at their house) and next door have just knocked as they're throwing a last minute 40th party 

DH has decided to stay at home to meet girlfriend's Dad and thank him for picking son up. He'll then pop next door.

I'll go to the works do and show my face and then go to my friend's 50th, dump the car and have a few drinks.

What a night


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday !! 

Well this week seems to have flown by for me, I hope it has for you too.  So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Anything nice ? or fun ?

We aren't up to much.  Hubby & I may pop to F&B's for a Friday evening drinky, then tomorrow we're going to see Leicester Tigers take on Gloucester with some friends

Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

My run of 4 weekends in a row have come to an end so I will be working 0800-2000 Saturday & Sunday.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend whatever you are doing


----------



## loobzuk

I'm working tonight and again on Sunday (9am-5pm) but on Saturday we're going to have a family meeting to see where we're up to with our plans and DH is making sure the finances are in place ready to pay our final invoice which is due at the end of next month.  Got a few more bits on e-bay and hopefully going to do a car boot sale on Sunday (well DH will whilst I'm working) which is how we've been earning our spends.


----------



## Goofyish

Haven't really decided yet but it will involve a Costa coffee and watching rugby at some stage


----------



## Jedana

DD is babysitting for a family friend tonight, she and DS are going over to their house, will be home about midnight.

DS has a birthday party to attend on Saturday afternoon.
DD is volunteering at the zoo Saturday.

DS has church on Sunday.  (DD and I do not attend with him and DH)
DS also has "camp card" sales Sunday afternoon, for Cub Scouts.   

DD is heading to the beach with her boyfriend and his family Sunday.


I am doing nothing all weekend.  DH will drop DD at the zoo, and take DS to the party.  DH will take DS to church and camp card sales.   

Since my bday is Wednesday (but we ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT IT--let's just say that  I am about 6 months older than MK) I am extremely touchy and cranky and they are leaving me alone as much as possible.


----------



## tony64

I've got to fix the washing machine and the garden needs so major work ( I hate gardening)


----------



## jjk

no plans this weekend, just Kierans Match on Saturday Morning, maybe a long walk in the country on Sunday 

have a good wekkend everyone


----------



## Jonjo

DW and I plan on going to the cinema to see Winnie the Pooh, and possibly Hop on Saturday.  Followed by a trip to the Disney Store to get some trading pins.

On Sunday we will be doing some work on the allotment and tidying up the house ready for some friends who are visiting over Easter.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! Happy long Easter weekend everyone 

Woohoo ! It's the first of two long weekends  What are your plans for what looks like a warm and sunny weekend ? Are you going anywhere nice ? Meeting up with family ? Going to stuff yourself with Easter Eggs ?  or do you have to work ? 

We haven't got much planned.  We've got a 21st party tonight and on Monday hubby and I are going to the horse racing at Warwick, which should be fun

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and at some point get to enjoy the nice weather


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I have 3 days off work, but poor DH is working night shifts all over the weekend, and DD is working hard on her illustrations for her University end of year assessments, so I doubt we will be doing much at all. I plan to rest up and hopefully get rid of a horrible chest virus I have lingering around. I may take a few walks out if the weather stays nice. On Easter Sunday we will probably have a family meal with my Mum and then I have to pick up DS from the airport as he has been in Cyprus for the week with his GFs family. I may indulge in a wee bit of chocolate but once this weekend is over it's back to the plan.  as I need to lose a stone in just over 2 months.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## scottishgirl87

4 day weekend, woohooo! Don't know why I'm so excited as I don't have any plans, whatsoever 

Hoping some BBQs will be involved!


----------



## The Fetherstons

Have a great Easter weekend everyone, I am doing some little jobs around the house today as hubby is working, might deliver some Easter eggs.

Tonight we have semi final basketball game to watch, and a couple of drinks.

Easter Sunday cooking a roast beef dinner.

No plans yet for Monday.

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## jjk

we are having a BBQ tonight, Saturday we are off to watch Pompey,Sunday we are going out for a meal with the inlaws no plans for Monday just yet

Have a great weekend and Happy Easter everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend. Today is the second day of the eight days in a row that I have to work. However, at the end of this run, I am going to Dubai for 9 days so it is all good.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

I was working today.  Tomorrow i'm shopping during the day & then meeting a friend at the cinema.  On Sunday my sister & the children are coming over for lunch.  Monday i'm back at work.

Have a lovely Easter weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! Happy Royal Wedding Day & Bank Holiday Weekend everyone 

What have you got planned ?  Will you be watching the wedding today ? Are you doing anything fun over the long weekend ?

We're not up to much, we're going out for an Indian meal tomorrow evening with some friends, then Sunday I (along with my 2 daughters) will be taking part in a Charity Fun Day in aid of Cancer Research UK where I will be taking part in a 3 hour sponsored Zumbathon.  We have been looking forward to this for weeks now, and the weather isn't looking too bad either.  Sunday afternoon I could be in hospital requiring oxygen or treatment for dehydration  Monday will be spent recovering 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and that the  weather is nice for you too


----------



## Marl

Yay, love that picture of William & Kate.
I am the only one awake in my house at the moment (DH is at work). I have the TV on and flags next to me, I will go and get dressed soon or I'll end up watching it all in my PJ's.
My DD's and I started a game of Disney Monopoly yesterday (their first time, they have only played Junior Monopoly before), so at some point today we will have to try and finish it!
Not sure what we are doing for the rest of the weekend though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just catching up on here while DH is still sleeping. When the alarm goes off in about 20 minutes, I will pack my hand luggage and around 10:30 we will head to the airport.

Tomorrow we will have a first look at wedding rings, go up to the observation platform of the Burj Khalifa (tallest building in the world) and see the Dubai fountain.

On Sunday we will have to change hotels and will probably spend the rest of the day either by the pool or on the beach.

Corinna


----------



## wickesy

I'm watching the wedding today and then bright and early tomorrow morning Dad and I are driving up to Birmingham for Mousemeets 2011.


----------



## Danauk

This morning I am watching the wedding, then this afternoon and the rest of the weekend I am helping to build and paint the set for a show we are doing in the theatre in our town next week (we are doing the Wedding Singer.). On Monday I will be spending the whole day in the theatre setting up and doing technical rehearsals. Seen as I am stage manager I am in charge of the show once it gets into the theatre so I have lots to do!


----------



## tennisfan

I took my niece & nephew crabbing today & we had a picnic.  Tomorrow I may have to do physio at the football (still waiting to hear) then going shopping.  SUnday will be spent doing washing & ironing. Monday i'm back to work.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## strawberry blonde

DS going back to uni today after 3 weeks at home 

I'm off to Southampton for the day with 3 of my friends...... shopping, lunch and then at 2pm We Will Rock You


----------



## katiec

We hada fab royal wedding party at a friends house yesterday.

I need to buy some new trainers today, my parents are coming round tomorrow for lunch & the footie.

Monday I'll be packing as I am spending the next 2 weeks at a "rehab house" having work done on my shoulder to get it in full working order again!

Hope the weather stays good & everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Katie x


----------



## Rohais

Well, we've just taken delivery of our brand new 42-inch LED tv! If we hadn't, I'd still be in bed now! Too early for too late to bed! 

Not a lot planned for the weekend, I've got two assignments to get done by Thursday, DF has has dissertation to sort for Tuesday and then another for Friday 

We were meant to be going out to my great aunt's this afternoon, as we do every Saturday, and having a BBQ...but we've got too much work to do and my DM is golfing. So that will probably happen next Saturday

Tomorrow, DF and I are going to my Dad's - haven't seen him in a while so that should be nice  

Monday may be a trip to a local village's street market in the morning, then back to work!

Enjoy your long weekend everyone!


----------



## florida sun

So whats everyone up to this weekend then, nothing very exciting for me, quiet day tomorrow, we are going out for lunch on Sunday so Im quite looking forward to that, and I have another day off on Monday, problem is Im getting used to these long weekends what about you, anybody have anything nice planned???


----------



## jjk

I have a long weekend as I have Monday and Tuesday off too, Today is popping into town and catching up with a few jobs
tomorrow seeing my dad at some point, no plans for Monday and Tuesday I am going for some much needed retail therapy.

Have a great weekend evryone


----------



## scottishgirl87

Well I was working this morning and I don't usually work weekends. Was time and a half though so I can't really complain 

Tomorrow, boyfriend and I are going in the morning to do the stadium tour at Ibrox (Glasgow Rangers) as it was our anniversary during the week and I got him the tour for his present. 

And then we have very very very last minute just decided to drive down to Alton Towers after the tour and stay there for the night. We'll go to Alton Towers on Monday and then drive home after the park closes as we're both at work on Tuesday 

Terrified of the 5 hour drive down there and back mind you as boyfriend doesn't drive  I've been a million times before but always persuaded my dad to drive us


----------



## tennisfan

I worked all weekend was 1.5 hours late finishing yesterday & have a night shift tomorrow, hoping it will be a lot quieter then the last 2 days


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday !! 

What are your plans ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, and although I'm not suffering from jetlag (touch wood) I am looking forward to doing nothing and sleeping 

I am hoping that hubby fancies going to see Pirates of the Caribbean 4 if we get the chance

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off, but have to work for the rest of the weekend.

I am pottering around the house at the moment doing some housework. In an hour or so, I will head to the gym and then from there to town. I am looking for some for ribbon for my ribbon veil. I also need to do some food shopping. 

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working nights all weekend starting tonight, not looking forward to it so roll on Monday morning  Its my last of my weekend shifts for a couple of weeks so can't wait to be able to catch up with friends

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Sarah28

if the weather stays nice, myself and my best friend are gonna go for a picnic! There's a lovely park near her house so just be nice to relax and enjoy some nice food and the weather - been a particularly busy week so looking forward to not doing a lot!

Have a great weekend all


----------



## TotallyAngelic

We are going glamping in Yorkshire with some of our wonderful Disney friends 

Staying for 2 nights near Howarth in a MEGA POD !!!!

I am so looking forward to getting away from it all


----------



## jjk

Kieran is staying at friends house tonight so hubby and I are off out for a meal and a few drinks
Saturday we are going to Southsea for the day
Sunday is relaxing and helping Jordan sort himself out as he starts his first day working fulltime for Fujitsu on Monday.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## BethEJo

This is the first time in a long time that I have been able to write on here and say I'm actually doing something - this will be the first weekend in a looong time that I haven't had to do any studying/uni work. Exams finished yesterday, so tonight is THE night to party 

There's a group of around 12 of us, and in an hour, we're gonna head into town for a couple of drinks. Then at 11pm we've booked a karaoke booth for an hour and a half - I can't wait for this! It sounds so much fun! Not sure if you'll catch me singing, although it'll probably depend on how much I've had to drink! 

For Saturday, the plan is to head down to the bay for some Chinese food in the afternoon followed by some Florida shopping. Happy days!

Sunday will probably be spent recovering 

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## taylor91

My weekend involves working and revising, not a lot of fun... but I hope everyone enjoys themselves whatever you are up to


----------



## princess_ariel_85

I have the weekend off... (I don't have many, probably about 10 in four and half years lol)

I'm going on a hen day tomorrow. We're starting off at Alton Towers for the day (because I'm a wimp I'll be designated bag lady) and then we're headed into our local town centre at night to visit a few night clubs.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's another long Bank Holiday Weekend and Half Term too !! 

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

It's a shame that the weather isn't going to be as nice as the last two bank holidays, but at least most of us will be off work 

We haven't got any plans at the moment, I'm hoping hubby will take me to Brum or Milton Keynes for a bit of shopping, but other than that it will be a quiet weekend

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

I have a busy weekend

Saturday I am taking my theory test 
Sunday visiting family
Monday we are going to see Pirates of the carribean 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Pinky166

Have a good one Mandy.

Good luck with your theory test Rachel.


This weekend end will either be really fantastic or really rubbish for us, it all  depends on the outcome of two big things happening today.....so if anyone has any spare Pixie Dust then please send it my way. 

Whatever the outcome I am hoping to go car shopping tomorrow as I really need to trade my car in asap! We are also hoping to see POTC 4 either Sunday or Monday. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## tennisfan

Have a good weekend Mandy

Good luck Rachel with your theory test tomorrow

Hope everything works out well for you Claire 

I'm working 1400-0200 today as they refuse leave saying they haven't anymore hours this week, no problem but then they give it to someone else a few weeks later So today i'm working on my own as no other station has the shift i'm doing & my grade we aren't allowed to work solo.  I did ask to do another to make it easier on everyone but they have ignored me & helped someone else (i'll bear that in mind when they want favours!)  Oh well after today I have a whole week off

Tomorrow i'm going shopping then of to see Pirates at the cinema.  Sunday i'm doing a boot fair in the morning then going to my cousins for her birthday bbq.  Monday i'm not sure what i'm doing but I do know it doesn't involve work

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

Pinky166 said:


> Have a good one Mandy.
> 
> Good luck with your theory test Rachel.
> 
> 
> This weekend end will either be really fantastic or really rubbish for us, it all  depends on the outcome of two big things happening today.....so if anyone has any spare Pixie Dust then please send it my way.
> 
> Whatever the outcome I am hoping to go car shopping tomorrow as I really need to trade my car in asap! We are also hoping to see POTC 4 either Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Have a good one all.




hope it all works out for you Claire


----------



## Sarah28

Good luck Rachel and Claire 

Looking forward to long weekend!  Going out for some drinkies with the rest of studio tonight, then tomorrow my mum is coming down and staying til sunday so we're gonna go do some shopping and go out for a meal in the evening 

Then on Sunday, if the weather holds up we're gonna go to wetlands centre and feed the ducks, yay I can be such a child sometimes, haha! No plans for monday, just have a lazy day!

Have a great weekend all


----------



## mandymouse

jjk said:


> ISaturday I am taking my theory test



 Good luck Rachel 



Pinky166 said:


> This weekend end will either be really fantastic or really rubbish for us, it all  depends on the outcome of two big things happening today.....so if anyone has any spare Pixie Dust then please send it my way.



 Pixie Dust heading your way Claire 


Have a fabberooney weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I am going shopping to hopefully get an ipad2 and some holiday clothes. Then in the evening we are going out for a meal for a friends birthday followed by drinks. On Sunday the inlaws are visiting and we are going out for the afternoon to a local stately home garden followed by a BBQ at home. On Monday BIL, SIL, niece and nephew are visiting for the day. Not sure what we are doing with them (depends on the weather I guess!) but I think we will be having another BBQ!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Danauk said:


> Tomorrow I am going shopping to hopefully get an ipad2 and some holiday clothes. Then in the evening we are going out for a meal for a friends birthday followed by drinks. On Sunday the inlaws are visiting and we are going out for the afternoon to a local stately home garden followed by a BBQ at home. On Monday BIL, SIL, niece and nephew are visiting for the day. Not sure what we are doing with them (depends on the weather I guess!) but I think we will be having another BBQ!



I wish you the best of luck. We got our profit share paid out today and I really wanted to treat myself to an iPad 2. I went to 10 different shops and not one had them in stock.

As to my weekend, this is kind of up in the air. The plan had been to head to the gym tomorrow and then go to watch Pirates of the Caribbean and have a meal out on Sunday. Unfortunately Graham is feeling a bit under the weather. So it might be just me going to the gym and on Sunday DVDs and take away at home. Monday is a normal work day for me.

Corinna


----------



## scottishgirl87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I wish you the best of luck. We got our profit share paid out today and I really wanted to treat myself to an iPad 2. I went to 10 different shops and not one had them in stock.



My dad got an iPad 2 about 2 weeks ago now and he ordered from Apple. I think their website was saying 4-6 weeks wait but he only waited a week or 2 and it arrived! The Apple website is saying 1-2 weeks now so could be worth a shout if you're willing to wait on it  My dad's hand has been surgically attached to the thing ever since it arrived 

I'm off to a housewarming tonight but I'm taking the car  Boring! But it's a bit away from me and no one lives anywhere near me to share a taxi with so I'll just take the car. In all honesty, I can't really be bothered going but I better show my face.

Tomorrow might be visiting the boyfriend's gran as we haven't visited her in a while. Might go and see The Hangover 2 tomorrow night as I'm desperate to see it! But might wait for Orange Wednesday's 

No plans for Monday yet, boyfriend is working as he doesn't get Bank Holiday's so who knows! Plus the weather up here has been atrocious so can't even plan for a BBQ!


----------



## dolphingirl47

scottishgirl87 said:


> My dad got an iPad 2 about 2 weeks ago now and he ordered from Apple. I think their website was saying 4-6 weeks wait but he only waited a week or 2 and it arrived! The Apple website is saying 1-2 weeks now so could be worth a shout if you're willing to wait on it  My dad's hand has been surgically attached to the thing ever since it arrived



I might have to go down that route. I was hoping to avoid this. I have to have all packages sent to work as you need a fob to get into our development and courier services and Parcel Force do not have this. It will be torture to have the iPad sitting on my desk and not being able to play with it until I get home.

Corinna


----------



## scottishgirl87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I might have to go down that route. I was hoping to avoid this. I have to have all packages sent to work as you need a fob to get into our development and courier services and Parcel Force do not have this. It will be torture to have the iPad sitting on my desk and not being able to play with it until I get home.
> 
> Corinna



Ahh jeez! My mum thought she would be fly and hide it from my dad for a couple of hours but he'd already been tracking it online and saw it had arrived. He came home and my mum was out and he started asking me if I'd seen his package and hunting for it, lol, he thought someone (or me!) had stolen it!! LOL


----------



## pigby

I have been working today and am absolutely shattered!

We are going to London tomorrow morning and staying a couple of nights in a Travelodge. 

Booked a Ghost Bus tour tomorrow night

Monday - Hoping to go to London Zoo and have a walk round Regents Park if weather not too bad - if not will go to London Aquarium (havent been there before and have a new penguin exhibit)

Tuesday - have a Harry Potter Walking tour booked in the afternoon


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday .. and nearly the weekend

What have you got planned ? Anything nice ?

We're not up to much.  At the moment, we've just got a surprise 50th birthday party to attend tomorrow night 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## manxtatt2

TT is on over here at the moment - tomorrow is 1st race day , so we are off to a friends house on the course to watch the racing , have a few drinks and some food etc , cant wait


----------



## tennisfan

I maybe viewing another house this weekend, just need to sort it out & the estate agents aren't being very helpful! I'm off to the cinema tonight with my cousin to see either Hangover 2 or X Men we may have a meal beforehand.

Tomorrow i'm going shopping & have to drop my BIL birthday card over to him as his present is being posted direct from Amazon.  In the evening i'm looking after my parents dog whilst they go out for a meal so i'm looking forward to my takeaway pizza its costing them

Sunday will just be a relaxing day before going back to work


----------



## Pinky166

It's my mum's 65th birthday tomorrow & we have organised a surprise family gathering & BBQ for her, should be fun if the weather stays like this.  So I will be preparing the food etc with my sister in the afternoon.

Not sure about Sunday yet, have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## gemmybear83

I'm off to York for a girlie weekend of shopping and cocktails, have alovely weekend everyone.

I hope the weather stays lovely


----------



## Lizzybear

Tomorrow me and the bf are going to see Avenue Q in Manchester, soo excited! Sunday i'll be doing the usual visiting my parents and hopefully finish the first 2 units for a course i'm doing with work.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I somehow managed to hurt my back so I will spend most of the weekend resting. Depending on how I feel, I may head for the gym to see if the hot tub and the sauna will ease the pain.

Corinna


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately I somehow managed to hurt my back so I will spend most of the weekend resting. Depending on how I feel, I may head for the gym to see if the hot tub and the sauna will ease the pain.
> 
> Corinna



Sorry to hear about your back Corinna .....  hope it eases after a restful weekend.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I am going shopping with DD this afternoon ..... looking for some bits for her to take to Florida, and I hope to spot some holiday clothes. Tomorrow if the weather holds we may have a BBQ. Thats about it. DH is on nights so that limits it a bit. I am trying to not have any nights out involving food in June in a quest to lose weight before Orlando on 1st July.


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday we went to Manchester to see Take That (which was an amazing show!!), then drove back to my parents house in Leeds for the night. Today I visited my Aunt and Uncle before heading back down south and home. This evening I am staying in as Pete is playing in a gig and I am shattered from yesterday. Tomorrow I have some school work to do ready for next week and housework to do.


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately I somehow managed to hurt my back so I will spend most of the weekend resting. Depending on how I feel, I may head for the gym to see if the hot tub and the sauna will ease the pain.
> 
> Corinna



If you have only just hurt your back, apply cold to it rather then heat for the first 24-48hrs.  This will allow for any swelling to finish.

Hope it eases soon


----------



## mandymouse

​
Woohoo !! It's Friday again, I don't know where this week has gone, it's flown by 

So, what have you got planned for this weekend ? Anything nice ?

I've just got the usual Zumba followed by a drinky at F&B's tonight, then tomorrow evening hubby & I are off to Solihull for a night out ~ get those Cosmos ready TGI's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

nothing much planned this weekend just chilling and a couple of long walks

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

My weekend started yesterday where I saw Peter Kay at the O2 arena.  Today i'm going to view a house for the 2nd time this afternoon possibly putting in an offer too . Having a quiet night in.  Tomorrow i'm off to the cinema with a friend & Sunday will be a relaxing day

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## pigby

DD's birthday is Monday so we are staying over at a Days Inn in Stafford on Saturday night and going to Alton Towers on Sunday


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow I am going for an 8 hour ski in a day lesson at the Milton Keynes snow dome ready for our skiing holiday in Australia next month. Sunday, I guess will be spent resting my aching limbs and relaxing in my spa bath!!


----------



## darthtatty

Ive got a busy weekend-starting tomorrow as my husband has a couple of days off. 
Its my birthday tomorrow, so having a birthday cake and meal. 
Friday not sure yet perhaps cinema?
Saturday we're off to Manchester, stopping to get Krispy Kremes on the way........yes the diets off this weekend 
We're watching Mamma Mia in Manchester, then probably another meal out..... followed by watching The Green Lantern at the cinema. Sunday we're off to to Old Trafford followed by The Trafford Centre. 

have a fab weekend everyone.xxx


----------



## tony64

Tony Romas dis meet Sunday lunchtime


----------



## biquetwin

not too sure yet , it depends on what news dh gets from his hosiptal visit if its good news then we shall probly go to our caravan in bridlington and spend the weekend on the beach with a late evening bbq with family and friends, if the news is not good then we will probably stay at home and tell family and friends whats been happening over the last few month and see what help and support they offer.either way it will be spent with each other.


----------



## biquetwin

darthtatty said:


> Ive got a busy weekend-starting tomorrow as my husband has a couple of days off.
> Its my birthday tomorrow, so having a birthday cake and meal.
> Friday not sure yet perhaps cinema?
> Saturday we're off to Manchester, stopping to get Krispy Kremes on the way........yes the diets off this weekend
> We're watching Mamma Mia in Manchester, then probably another meal out..... followed by watching The Green Lantern at the cinema. Sunday we're off to to Old Trafford followed by The Trafford Centre.
> 
> have a fab weekend everyone.xxx



happy birthday xxx


----------



## darthtatty

biquetwin said:


> happy birthday xxx



thank you.xx


----------



## mandymouse

​
 Yay ! I can't wait for the weekend to begin 

Not that we've got much planned.  At the moment I have got zumba this evening followed by a drinky at F&B's, and we're going to have a lovely Chinese meal on Sunday for Father's Day

So, what have you got planned for this weekend ? Are you doing anything nice for Father's Day ? I hope all our Disney Dads have a lovely day 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working Saturday & Sunday so thats all I have planned.  I am taking my dad out for dinner on Tuesday though after I finalise my mortgage

Have a fab weekend everyone & a Happy Father's Day to all the dads


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Well the weekend I am dreading has arrived ... DD leaves for Florida on Sunday morning  Still got a lot to do. 
We are having a surprise BBQ this evening which I don't think she has sussed out, and she is working all day so we can get on with everything behind her back   Tomorrow will be packing, shopping, panicking in no particular order, and then a meal out at Hickorys ( American smokehouse ... just to get her in the mood ) and finally Sunday morning an early start to the airport where we say goodbye.   ( ok .... don't feel too sorry for me ... we are going to Orlando in 2 weeks so we will see her real soon )


----------



## tennisfan

TotallyAngelic said:


> Well the weekend I am dreading has arrived ... DD leaves for Florida on Sunday morning  Still got a lot to do.
> We are having a surprise BBQ this evening which I don't think she has sussed out, and she is working all day so we can get on with everything behind her back   Tomorrow will be packing, shopping, panicking in no particular order, and then a meal out at Hickorys ( American smokehouse ... just to get her in the mood ) and finally Sunday morning an early start to the airport where we say goodbye.   ( ok .... don't feel too sorry for me ... we are going to Orlando in 2 weeks so we will see her real soon )



A busy but fun weekend ahead.  Good luck to your DD


----------



## scottishgirl87

Nothing planned for me this weekend  I spent a fortune last weekend and it's not payday until next week so! I'm a little bored already!

Already bought my dad's Father's Day present to avoid the rush. He recently bought an iPad 2 which he's obssessed with so I've bought him the camera connection kit and an iTunes voucher. Happy Father's Day to you all


----------



## wickesy

Tomorrow night we are going out for an early celebration of my 40th birthday with my DIS buddy Michelle (Snowy-girls) and some other friends then on Sunday we are down in Kingston for the DIS meet at Tony Roma's.


----------



## tony64

wickesy said:


> Tomorrow night we are going out for an early celebration of my 40th birthday with my DIS buddy Michelle (Snowy-girls) and some other friends then on Sunday we are down in Kingston for the DIS meet at Tony Roma's.



Sunday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## crabbie1

wickesy said:


> Tomorrow night we are going out for an early celebration of my 40th birthday with my DIS buddy Michelle (Snowy-girls) and some other friends then on Sunday we are down in Kingston for the DIS meet at Tony Roma's.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY
I have finished my placement today which I have been on since January apart from my exams.Now off till 1st August and I am hoping for a relaxing weekend though having to take DB daughter to a wackey warehouse.
A lie in will be great


----------



## dolphingirl47

My weekend is nearly over. I had today off and have to work Saturday and Sunday.

I had a hot Lava Shell this morning, followed by a swim and a nice long session in the hot tub. This afternoon, I had something to eat at Yo Sushi!, had a Fish Pedicure and a UV Gel Manicure. So I was well and truly pamper. Now I am waiting for Graham to come home and then I will cook us dinner.

On Sunday, I will have an early start. At midnight Florida time, I can make my reservations for our cruise in October. So that means that I have to be up at 5:00 AM our time if I want any chance of getting a reservation for tea at Palo. Fortunately I am on late shifts over the weekend so I will go back to bed once I have made my reservations.

Corinna


----------



## Jets fan

My weekend started early. Had today off and jumped on the train to London at 8.30. Went to Selfrdiges and House of Fraser sales and then launched myself for 6 hours in total into Nails Inc. Had a French manicure and fake nails put on (2 hours) and then spent 4 hours having swarovski crystals put on every toe, completely covered. 

Tomorrow I am off to Dinner at the Crazy Bear in Beaconsfield. Totally ott place but absolutely brilliant as floor to ceiling mirrors and crystals, even the loo is made of crystals - hance the crystal feed.

On Sunday I plan to spend the day in bed getting over my hangover!

Have fun everyone

Tina


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a look at their website and all I can say is "wow". Over the top is right, but totally gorgeous. Their hotel rooms are out of this world as well.

You have a lot more patience than I have. This must have taken forever to cover your toe nails completely in crystals. I have one crystal on each hand and that is more than enough for me.

Corinna


----------



## Danauk

I had a ski lesson this morning and am now back home relaxing. I have to go and get some costumes for the end of primary school play that my class are doing in a while, then hopefully I am just having a relaxing evening in. Tomorrow I haven't got much planned, just shopping, housework and I need to get the last few things sorted for our holiday next month.


----------



## biquetwin

im going to be busy this weekend coming ,ive been booked to cater for a dinner party on friday night, have a ot tub party to cater for on saturday evening and then im working at my full time job on sunday so not much fun for me but plenty of money to go into the florida fund


----------



## mandymouse

​
 Woohoo ! It's Friday, and nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans ? Anything fun ?

I've got a very quiet weekend ahead of me, it will probably be the usual zumba and drinkypoo at F&B's tonight, brekkie in town or F&B's Saturday morning, and if the weather is nice like it's supposed to be on Sunday, we may have a BBQ

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I am off this weekend, but on call tonight, so if I don't get called out tonight I will be up early shopping for bits for Florida next Friday and then packing as I am working next week right up until we leave. Still have to sort out travel insurance, car rental, airport car-parking etc etc so that will get done aswell. Other than that, just chilling, and going for a walk if the weather is nice.

Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## Pinky166

We will be celebrating Hubby's birthday this weekend, his b'day is on Monday. I am surprising him tomorrow with tickets to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night.   Sunday we will probably test out our new BBQ - providing the sun is shining!!! Then Monday evening we are going out for a meal for his birthday.

I am sure I will also be doing a fair bit of driving my new car this weekend too.  Oh and we are off to see TAKE THAT on Thursday night!!! 

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans. I am working late shifts all weekend so the only thing I have time for other than work is to spend some time online.

Corinna


----------



## crabbie1

Pinky166 said:


> We will be celebrating Hubby's birthday this weekend, his b'day is on Monday. I am surprising him tomorrow with tickets to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night.   Sunday we will probably test out our new BBQ - providing the sun is shining!!! Then Monday evening we are going out for a meal for his birthday.
> 
> I am sure I will also be doing a fair bit of driving my new car this weekend too.  Oh and we are off to see TAKE THAT on Thursday night!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend all.


Wow u hv a fab few days planned. We hv a busy weekend with house chores cuttin the lawn etc as going away monday for 5 days to yorkshire. Hv never been so will be a nice break. Hope the weathers nice!!!


----------



## Pinky166

crabbie1 said:


> Wow u hv a fab few days planned. We hv a busy weekend with house chores cuttin the lawn etc as going away monday for 5 days to yorkshire. Hv never been so will be a nice break. Hope the weathers nice!!!



Thanks i'm really looking forward to it - I have lots planned for next weekend too but i'll save that for next Friday. 

Hope you have a great time in Yorkshire.


----------



## Pegasus928

Pinky166 said:


> We will be celebrating Hubby's birthday this weekend, his b'day is on Monday. I am surprising him tomorrow with tickets to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night.  Sunday we will probably test out our new BBQ - providing the sun is shining!!! Then Monday evening we are going out for a meal for his birthday.
> 
> I am sure I will also be doing a fair bit of driving my new car this weekend too.  Oh and we are off to see TAKE THAT on Thursday night!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend all.


 
Wow that is a busy weekend - and a very lucky, spoilt husband 
The weather forecast for our area for Sunday is 29 degrees - so I suspect our barbie might be coming out 

I am supposed to be working this weekend but have arranged to have it off. We have a party tonight for the daughter of some friends of ours. It's a surprise graduation party as her school don't do a prom like many others seem to now-a-days - so we all have to go suited and booted accordingly.
Then tomorrow night we are going to a friends 25th wedding anniversary - and as they a HUGE Disney fans (and, incidently, the people who introduced me to these boards) the theme is Pirates and Princesses. I was originally teaming up with a mate and we were going to go as the ugly sisters - but he has since backed out so me and DW are going as pirates instead.


----------



## cannp123165

I am going to see Glee at the 02 arena tomorrow night - I am so excited!  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## crabbie1

cannp123165 said:


> I am going to see Glee at the 02 arena tomorrow night - I am so excited!  Have a great weekend everyone.



Ohh wow i love glee. Is it the real cast? Im a big kid!!!


----------



## cannp123165

crabbie1 said:


> Ohh wow i love glee. Is it the real cast? Im a big kid!!!



Yes, all the main cast are in it, just not the teachers!


----------



## jjk

not much Planned here,  Saturday Hubby *WILL* be building flat pack furniture so I shall be providing tea and sympathy 

Sunday we will probably go on a long walk maybe by the sea.

Have great weekends everybody


----------



## scottishgirl87

Pinky166 said:


> Oh and we are off to see TAKE THAT on Thursday night!!!



I'm jealous! Went to see them last night - PHENOMENAL! As usual! This tour was up there with the Ultimate for me....The Circus tour wasn't my favourite so last night easily topped that for me!

No plans for me this weekend unfortunately  It's pay weekend for me and I need to pay off our European cruise so that will be getting done, apart from that, not alot!


----------



## mandymouse

Pinky166 said:


> We will be celebrating Hubby's birthday this weekend, his b'day is on Monday. I am surprising him tomorrow with tickets to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night.   Sunday we will probably test out our new BBQ - providing the sun is shining!!! Then Monday evening we are going out for a meal for his birthday.
> 
> I am sure I will also be doing a fair bit of driving my new car this weekend too.  Oh and we are off to see TAKE THAT on Thursday night!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend all.



Happy Birthday Lee x

I hope you both have a great time at Jimmy Carr, love him, he's so funny  Enjoy your new car Claire, shame you have to ruin your week with Take That though (ducks for cover !) 



crabbie1 said:


> Wow u hv a fab few days planned. We hv a busy weekend with house chores cuttin the lawn etc as going away monday for 5 days to yorkshire. Hv never been so will be a nice break. Hope the weathers nice!!!



Have a lovely time in Yorkshire Alyson 



Pegasus928 said:


> Wow that is a busy weekend - and a very lucky, spoilt husband
> The weather forecast for our area for Sunday is 29 degrees - so I suspect our barbie might be coming out
> 
> I am supposed to be working this weekend but have arranged to have it off. We have a party tonight for the daughter of some friends of ours. It's a surprise graduation party as her school don't do a prom like many others seem to now-a-days - so we all have to go suited and booted accordingly.
> Then tomorrow night we are going to a friends 25th wedding anniversary - and as they a HUGE Disney fans (and, incidently, the people who introduced me to these boards) the theme is Pirates and Princesses. I was originally teaming up with a mate and we were going to go as the ugly sisters - but he has since backed out so me and DW are going as pirates instead.



Enjoy the parties Kenny 



cannp123165 said:


> I am going to see Glee at the 02 arena tomorrow night - I am so excited!  Have a great weekend everyone.



Have fun, my DD is going to see them on Tuesday evening at the O2 



jjk said:


> not much Planned here,  Saturday Hubby *WILL* be building flat pack furniture so I shall be providing tea and sympathy
> 
> Sunday we will probably go on a long walk maybe by the sea.
> 
> Have great weekends everybody



We've got a bed to assemble this weekend too (boring !! )

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

Hope everyone had a fab weekend with this lovely weather.  I spent to weekend working Saturday was bad but yesterday was manic I was on 1000-2200 shifts yesterday we go 5 minutes of our break as we were interupted then we were late off, it was just non stop the hospital was heaving Every patient was ones that could walk either so carrying in the heat was not fun, i'm just glad we had a new ambulance with decent air conditioning!


----------



## mandymouse

​
 Yippee ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans ? Anything nice ?

I am so looking forward to this weekend, hubby and I are heading up to Manchester tomorrow for a bit of shopping at the Trafford Centre and many TGI's cocktails .. even better TGI's are celebrating the 4th of July weekend with some cocktails being only £2.99 so bring it on !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pegasus928

mandymouse said:


> ​
> 
> Yippee ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend
> 
> So, what are your plans ? Anything nice ?
> 
> I am so looking forward to this weekend, hubby and I are heading up to Manchester tomorrow for a bit of shopping at the Trafford Centre and many TGI's cocktails .. even better TGI's are celebrating the 4th of July weekend with some cocktails being only £2.99 so bring it on !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


 
Sounds like a good Saturday planned Mandy.
We are hoping to go to Waddington Airshow tomorrow but that will depend on whether we can get any tickets today. It's a bit of a last minute decision and there is a high chance that the tickets are all sold out - so fingers crossed


----------



## Muscateer

We were supposed to be going out tonight for a meal but I am full of the cold. I never get colds so obviously feeling sorry for myself.  DH ended up cleaning bathrooms this morning and is now away to Tescos. Shame as this is his last full weekend at home too. 

Have a great weekend everyone whatever you get up to.


----------



## wideeyes

mandymouse said:


> ​even better TGI's are celebrating the 4th of July weekend with some cocktails being only £2.99 so bring it on !!!



I am really tempted by this!


----------



## tennisfan

I was on nights Thurs-Sat, I was pleasantly surprised that last night was the best/quietest out of the 3 with Thursday being horrendous.

I'm off to look at sofas later today, as I have a rough moving date of when I can move into my 1st home


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a leisurely morning today and then decided to make the best out of the gorgeous weather and went to West Yorkshire, where we had a lovely walk. 

Corinna


----------



## Dumbo Mad

I'm spending Saturday with my best friend, hoping to cheer her up. She has Ovarian Cancer and is in the middle of her treatment and not feeling too well.

On Sunday I will be painting my bathroom. We have just moved house and are currently having a bathroom installed today!


----------



## mandymouse

Dumbo Mad said:


> I'm spending Saturday with my best friend, hoping to cheer her up. She has Ovarian Cancer and is in the middle of her treatment and not feeling too well.
> 
> On Sunday I will be painting my bathroom. We have just moved house and are currently having a bathroom installed today!



 A big hug to your friend, I hope she's on the road to recovery very soon


----------



## mandymouse

Get your Crunchies out everyone !! It's Friday !! 

So, what have you got planned this weekend ? Will you be having a BBQ ? Watching the Grand Prix ? holiday shopping ? or even going on holiday ?

I've got a quiet weekend.  Hopefully we'll enjoy a BBQ on Sunday while watching Jenson or Lewis win the Grand Prix wizard: Good luck boys)

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Dumbo Mad

mandymouse said:


> A big hug to your friend, I hope she's on the road to recovery very soon



Thanks Mandy. We are all trying to be positive. It is her second relapse, but she is responding well to the treatment. She's only 38 and normally very active, but gets very ill between the treatments, so we will be spending some quality time together on Saturday, reminiscing our childhood! We have grown up together and been best friends for 30 years and have been through a lot together. (I lost my mum 6 years ago to Cancer).

I hope you have a great weekend, hopefully it will stop raining! 
Thanks again, Nikki


----------



## BlondeViki

Dumbo Mad said:


> I'm spending Saturday with my best friend, hoping to cheer her up. She has Ovarian Cancer and is in the middle of her treatment and not feeling too well.
> 
> On Sunday I will be painting my bathroom. We have just moved house and are currently having a bathroom installed today!



Oh I'm so sad to hear this.  I'm sure it will be reassuring for her to have you there.  I hope you can both stay strong through her treatment, I wish her all the very best. 


I'm not doing much this weekend, I've spent too much this month (what with OH not knowing I've booked our Disney honeymoon, I've paid the deposit by myself) so it's a weekend at home - probably going to do some overdue chores, like tidying the box where all the household bills are and giving the place a good clean.  Boring, but got to be done.  If the weather's nice maybe a bit of work on our little back garden.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Jets fan

Tonight I'm going out to dinner with a friend that I do not see very often and then tomorrow my family are throwing me a surprise 50th party at my best friends house as she has a pool, although the weather is crap at the moment. Little Francesca who's 6 assured me that we can all go in the pool as it's solar heated! Must say that being 50 is not half as daunting as I thought it would be, it's actually quite fun. Have a great weekend everybody.

Tina


----------



## tennisfan

I have the weekend off after working the past 3 I went to the cinema this evening with a friend.  Tomorrow i'm going shopping followed by going over to my sisters for the evening to catch up & see my niece & nephew.  Sunday will be spent ironing & then watching the F1 race & a bit of the Tour de France.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

Today I have decided to do a spring clean of my house! My uncle is coming to house sit whilt we are in Australia so I want the house to be nice. Tomorrow morning I have a production meeting for a panto I am stage managing at Christmas. Also tomorrow is DH's birthday so we are going out with friends for Sunday lunch.


----------



## gemmybear83

Went to see Transformers 3 yesterday and a meal out (transformer 3 is rubbish - dont bother!!).  Planning a relaxing day in the garden today 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## mandymouse

Finally it's Friday !! and nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans, are you doing anything fun ?

I've got a quiet weekend, just zumba tonight then hopefully a vino or two at F&B's afterward.  Maybe we'll get the chance to see the new Harry Potter movie too

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going shopping at some stage this weekend. Tomorrow we are going to our county show & on Sunday i'm being dragged to see Harry Potter at the cinema.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## higgy66

Soooo glad the weekends here!

I'm at a murder mystery party this weekend playing a french maid! 

My DH is playing a french gentleman and has been practising his french accent! Think Allo Allo!


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Glad its Friday!

I'm spending some family time with my DH, my brother and my two little nephews. Shopping for my DH 40th birthday and lots of housework!

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## jjk

not much going on this weekend, saturday Birthday shopping as have two of my boys birthdays coming up next week and my friend at works 5oth next friday to buy for. Sunday I have to deliver the rest of those pesky phone books yuk.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## princess jackson

Not much, wAs hoping for a chilled one, after 3 weeks of training courses. However I can see a list being developed, including
Teacher gifts
Hair cut for DD
Got a photographer booked for kid photos which includes trip to farm.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will actually have a busy weekend this time round. I have an appointment for the final make up trial tomorrow at 11:30 and since the last one, the colour scheme changed completely. So I will take my bouquet and my necklace and see what the make up artist comes up with.

Tomorrow evening I will go to Las Iguanas with a few colleagues and my boss.

Sunday we have no plans as yet, but I am hoping to talk DH into taking me to see Harry Potter.

Corinna


----------



## Tinks1984

I shall be spending the morning with my Mum, hopefully going shopping for something for DF's birthday  I then should have been at a BBQ for my friend's little girl, but the weather isn't looking too promising, so we'll have to see!

On Sunday we're going to the Trafford Centre to watch Harry Potter...I can't wait, rather looking forward to it, even though I think it'll be sad because it's the last one!


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! it's Friday !! and nearly the weekend 

So, what are you up to this weekend ?

I think it's supposed to be a bit drier and sunnier, so fingers crossed I will spend the weekend sunbathing and enjoying a BBQ on Sunday 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

I have a busy weekend

tonight I am out to a friends 50th Birthday we are going to a  70/80 night and dinner

Saturday is my middle sons 17th Birthday,so we are going for an Indian

Sunday I have to get some last bits for My youngest sons 15th Birthday on Tuesday.


Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

Today i'm going shopping in a bit after dropping the dog at the kennels as my parents are going on a 2 week cruise.  Tomorrow & Sunday i'm working 7-7 days, going to the cinema after work on Sunday though.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am off today and tomorrow, but have to work on Sunday.

I am heading to the gym shortly and then I will do some shopping. Tomorrow I am hoping to go and see Harry Potter.

Corinna


----------



## Claire L

Last shift at work this evening and then three days off 

Hoping to go and do some pictures around the local area tomorrow then in the evening going to the theatre to see a local production of Anything Goes. 

Sunday if the sun is out will go for a walk and then afternoon tea somewhere. 

Monday is Mum's birthday so a chill out day and then off for a meal out in the evening


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday !! and nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? anything fun ?

We've got a fun weekend ahead of us, we're hoping to meet up with Jules & Ian tomorrow for a day and evening of mucho vino, the odd meal, and perhaps a visit to Subway  (not that Jules remembers that visit last year )

On Sunday it's our niece's 18th birthday so we're having a family BBQ to celebrate 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds like a fun weekend Mand, I hope you have a great time with Jules & Ian. 

We've not really got anything planned at the moment, i'm hoping we will finally go and see Harry Potter as for some reason or another we haven't had chance to see it yet. 

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## tennisfan

Have fun Mandy

I'm having a BBQ tomorrow & having some friends round.  My sister is coming over on Sunday & I will be cooking a roast for them.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've got quite a varied weekend planned this week! Tomorrow I'm heading up to Durham (from Kent) to pick up my new car  and coming back in the evening. On Sunday, I plan on spending a lot of time asleep, and then I'll just do nothing around the house until Monday!!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

We are off to London tomorrow .... first class on Virgin trains  ( although I don't think we are talking Orient Express first class ... probably just a free cup of cardboard tea !! )  Staying over for one night and having a meal in Covent Garden and going to see "Love Never Dies"
( Love this show so much and needed to see it before it closes in August  )  Sunday we will maybe do a bit of shopping, picnic in Hyde Park and then train home. Really excited 

Hope eveyone has a great weekend


----------



## Sarah28

TotallyAngelic said:


> We are off to London tomorrow .... first class on Virgin trains  ( although I don't think we are talking Orient Express first class ... probably just a free cup of cardboard tea !! )  Staying over for one night and having a meal in Covent Garden and going to see "Love Never Dies"
> ( Love this show so much and needed to see it before it closes in August  )  Sunday we will maybe do a bit of shopping, picnic in Hyde Park and then train home. Really excited
> 
> Hope eveyone has a great weekend



that sounds amazing Sarah, hope you have a fab time 

I have a wedding to go to next saturday so going dress shopping at Bluewater tomorrow. I love shopping normally, but when you know you *have* to get something, I find it pretty stressful! 

Think we're then going to see Cars 2 at the cinema in the evening and then taking it easy on sunday. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Sarah28 said:


> I have a wedding to go to next saturday so going dress shopping at Bluewater tomorrow. I love shopping normally, but when you know you *have* to get something, I find it pretty stressful!
> 
> Think we're then going to see Cars 2 at the cinema in the evening and then taking it easy on sunday. Have a good one everybody!



I can never find what I want if it is a last minute *have to* scenario, and I also find it very stressful shopping for something you need at short notice. 
Hoep you manage to find a dress you like


----------



## mandymouse

Thank Crunchie it's Friday !! 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? anything nice ?

No plans for us sadly, just a quiet weekend, with hopefully a BBQ on Sunday if it's stays dry 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

not much going on here this weekend, although the footie season starts again this weekend so I need to dust of my Hat and scarf ready for next Saturdays first home Match 

Sunday I think we will be going on a long stroll along the banks of the thames

have a great weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

Not much planned, my parents are back from their cruise on Saturday so no doubt will hear all about it & see what they bought me We are also picking the dog up from the kennel so he will either be in full blown sulk mode or destructive mode

Sunday will just be catching up with the washing & ironing.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

My weekend was today as I had today off and have to work Saturday and Sunday. Graham took the day off as well and we did a steam train trip from Wilmslow to Scarborough and back. We had a fantastic day.

Corinna


----------



## strawberry blonde

We're just back from a few days in London.  We drove up to Kingston Fri morning and stayed at Ds's student house.  He had to get it from the 18th June even though he's not back at uni until the end of September   At least he's got somewhere and it's in a great location .... 5 mins walk into the town 

Fri night was Phantom of the Opera with DH and the boys went to the O2 to see Iron Maiden.  Everyone had a great night 

Sat, we spent all day walking around London until we could walk no further but we did a lot including the Science Museum , Natural History Museum and lots of touristy things.  Back to Kingston for a few drinks and a meal.

Sunday, we let the boys sleep in as it had been a shock to their systems being dragged out of bed before lunch 2 days on the run   We were going to walk into Kingston but decided to come straight back as the boys were so shattered ( after all they're only 16 and 19  ).

Plenty of time for Kingston another time  as DS still has 3 years to go at Uni but a great weekend.


----------



## Danauk

We are in Sydney at the moment so this weekend we slept over night at the zoo (amazing experience!) then had some animal encounters (I stroked a koala!), had an amazing meal at our hotel which over looks the harbour. Yesterday we went whale watching and saw some hump back whales migrating! Today we are picking up a hire car and driving with my parents to my aunt and uncles house (6 hours from Sydney). I have never seen my uncle and my mum hasn't seen him since he emigrated 42 years ago!! Tomorrow we are going off into the mountains to go skiing for 4 days!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend ! 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?

Tomorrow hubby & I are heading to Southampton as we've got tickets for a tour around the P&O ship Ventura.  I'm really looking forward to it as we get a bit of lunch while we're on there too, though it does sound like the weather is going to be pants while we're there

Hopefully tomorrow evening we'll be enjoying a few TGI's cocktails, then Sunday we'll be recovering 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## imagineertobe

I'm going to go to my grandmother's. We haven't visited her in a long time..


----------



## Marl

We are going to our friends 'Silver Wedding Anniversary' party on Saturday, these are the same friends that we are going to WDW with next weekend 
On Sunday we might start some packing 

Have fun, I'm fed up of this pants weather, it seems to have been like this every school summer holiday for the past 3 years, I keep thinking I have 4 weeks to start my tan before going to America, but it's never happened yet 
At least none of us are wearing our holiday clothes, so no last minute washing  I am probably safe to pack them all on Sunday!


----------



## katiec

My sister has "invited" us to take her round some car dealerships to look for a new car - she lives in London and hasnt had a car for years 

Then she (and us) want to see our new grand-neice who was born this week - 4 weeks early at 5.6Lb but she is doing very well

then we have to take her to her friends  who she is coming down to see.....

Not sure what we are doing sat night and then its the football again on Sunday.

Might try to fit in a nice long run Sunday morning too 

Katie


----------



## Sarah28

I'm going to see The Lion King at the theatre in London with my best friend, she bought me tickets after I said I had never been! Everyone's been saying how amazing it is so I'm really looking forward to it  Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Off to the Wilderness Festival in a few hours.

http://www.wildernessfestival.com/

Toots and the Maytals, Gogol Boredello, Hypnotic Brass Ensemble ..... can't wait.

Kev


----------



## tennisfan

mandymouse said:


> Yay ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend !
> 
> So, what are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?
> 
> Tomorrow hubby & I are heading to Southampton as we've got tickets for a tour around the P&O ship Ventura.  I'm really looking forward to it as we get a bit of lunch while we're on there too, though it does sound like the weather is going to be pants while we're there
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow evening we'll be enjoying a few TGI's cocktails, then Sunday we'll be recovering
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



How did you get tickets to tour the ship? its something my parents would be interested in doing.

I went to the cinema last night. Today i'm going shopping & in the evening i'm going round my cousins house for a take away & games night with our friends.

Sunday will be a relaxing day after doing my ironing.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## scottishgirl87

I was at a friends last night for pizza and drinks although I was the only one driving 

Tonight going out for dinner with my parents and boyfriend. Going for tapas which I've never had before!

I'm off until Tuesday this week so no plans for tomorrow but on Monday I think we're taking my boyfriend's gran to the new museum in Glasgow. We've already been so we're just going again for her sake


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday again, and nearly the weekend 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Are you doing anything fun ? or are you lucky enough to be packing for your holidays ? 

I've got absolutely nothing planned for this weekend, so maybe we'll sort through our holiday clothes and get some washing done if it's needed (funny how I don't mind holiday washing and ironing )

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

I am soo excited as this our last weekend before we leave for WDW on MOnday staying at Gatwick Holiday inn and fly Tuesday Morning 

so no real plans for the weekend except last minute packing and cleaning the house  so have a great weekend everyone and roll on Monday Morning


----------



## tennisfan

No got much planned, catching up with the washing today & may start my ironing for my holiday next weekend.  Tomorrow will just be a chilled day after shopping & i'm back to work on Sunday.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I actually have plans for a change. This morning I will do the laundry and other house work. Then this afternoon, I am off to Nottingham for the weekend. We are having a UK reunion from the Transatlantic Cruise last year. I will be great to catch up with people. Tonight we will have pre-dinner drinks at the hotel followed by a Chinese meal nearby and tomorrow evening it is TGI Fridays.

Corinna


----------



## thestevied

working until 8am saturday morning.
Sleeping until 12pm.
Watching Arsenal vs Liverpool at 12.45pm.
Then shopping for shorts/t-shirts for our september trip to WDW.
X-factor on tv at 8pm ish.
Nice dinner and then bed!


----------



## katiec

Finishing off the preparations for my holiday - we leave for the airport NEXT FRIDAY 

Katie


----------



## Danauk

Seen as I just got back from 3 1/2 weeks in Australia today I think my weekend will mostly be spent doing laundry and sorting out all the videos and pictures we have taken!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's a Bank Holiday Weekend ! 

What are your plans for this long weekend ? Anything nice ? Are you going away ?

We're not up to much, I think me & hubby will head to Milton Keynes on Sunday for a wander around the shops and have a yummy lunch, and as he's working on Monday, I may get the suitcases out 

Enjoy the Bank Holiday everyone, whatever you're up to ?


----------



## tony64

we are off to London on Monday, going to have a look around the natural history museum and seeing Wicked in the evening.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> I actually have plans for a change. This morning I will do the laundry and other house work. Then this afternoon, I am off to Nottingham for the weekend. We are having a UK reunion from the Transatlantic Cruise last year. I will be great to catch up with people. Tonight we will have pre-dinner drinks at the hotel followed by a Chinese meal nearby and tomorrow evening it is TGI Fridays.
> 
> Corinna



I forgot to post last week ... but this is what I was doing too and we had a fantastic time. So great to see everyone again.

This weekend is less exciting .... working Saturday, off Sunday and working Monday. Have a great bank holiday everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am off Saturday and Sunday, but have no particular plans. I have to work on Monday, Tonight after work, I will go for leaving drinks for our secretary who i moving to Dubai.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

Today I went to London with my cousin & we saw Potted Potter which was great even though if i'm not a Harry Potter fan & we then went to the Titanic exhibition which was really good.

Tomorrow i'm off to Disneyland Paris with my sister, niece & nephew.  Its a birthday present from our parents for our birthdays.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## irongirlof12

Going to a party tonight should be fun


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday we went to the inlaws for lunch and in the evening played in a barn dance with them for a wedding. Today I am the audition panel for our towns theatre societys pantomime (although they are interesting to do it is a long day!! It will probably take around 7 hours to do!) Then this evening we are going out to the local pub for dinner.


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday Again ... 

.. and the Friday I have been looking forward to for the last 9 months, as tonight we're heading up to Manchester Airport for our flight to WDW tomorrow morning 

So, what are you up to this weekend, anything nice ? 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Have a lovely holiday Mandy

I don't have much planned, having a quiet evening tonight after going to a carvery for dinner.  Tomorrow got shopping in the morning & cinema in the evening.  Sunday I will get round to doing my ironing after putting it off since being back from my holiday


----------



## Muscateer

Have a fab holiday Mandy 

We have had Eid holidays here this week so feel as though its been the weekend for ages. Not much on this weekend but flying out to Qatar on Tuesday for a few days to pick our new home which is always exciting. New place etc.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mandy, have a fabulous trip.

Corinna


----------



## biquetwin

tonight is takeaway and a film with dh dd's and the dbf's tomorrow morning we are taking our builder to look at a house we are looking to buy. then after that we are off shopping for some new clothes for when we go on our mini cruise at the end of the month. I also have to get my spray tan done tomorrow ready for when i go to vegas next wednesday luckily ive got my case packed and ready to go. sunday I shall be working 8-6 so it will be a late tea with dh and friends that evening which will then take us thru til monday and i can really get giddy as im going to vegas staying in the bellagio


----------



## queendisney

chill out Saturday then on Sunday I am going to bake a Victoria sandwich, coconut cake, coffee and walnut cake and eccles cakes as it was my birthday yesterday and I have to take loads of cakes to work on Monday!!!!!  Also going through my Las Vegas book to plan some things todo as only have 14 working days left before we go..not counting really!!!!!


----------



## Danauk

This afternoon I am going to a wedding of a friend of mine. Then tomorrow I have lesson planning to do for my classes next week and some assessments to finish levelling. Then I have to mark the evidence off in the childrens target books. Oh, and I have the housework to do tomorrow too!


----------



## Happy Days

cleanin', washin' 'n' chillin'. 
 and  and  and


----------



## thestevied

Going to WDW


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday ! 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? anything nice ?

We haven't got anything planned at the moment, which is fine by me as I would be happy to see off my jetlag by sleeping all weekend 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Its my 1st weekend off for a couple of weeks, so trying to catch up with my friends.  I'm off to the cinema tonight, tomorrow i'm taking my mum & dad out for dinner as it was their anniversary last weekend.  SUnday will be catching up with the ironing then chilling.


Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## queendisney

off to my mum and dads in Highcliffe on Sea Dorset.  Its my dads birthday on Monday and my mum goes in for a hip replacement soon.  Need to fit in a bit of shopping for our upcoming holiday to Las Vegas to celebrate my husbands BIG birthday!!!!  Also going to a film premiere in London a week Sunday (George Harrison:Living in a Material World) so have to find something smart/casual for both of us!  HATE clothes shopping unless its in Florida..
Might do a bit of DIY on Sunday...only MIGHT though!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am officially on holiday now. I have an appointment to have my nails and eyes done this afternoon and will do a little shopping. Tomorrow I will pack and we will have a fish pedicure and on Sunday we are heading to one of the airport hotels. We are hoping to head out to the viewing area to see the A380 leave and then we will have dinner at one of my favourite restaurants, which just happens to be at that hotel

Corinna


----------



## scottishgirl87

Not alot here except I'm off to see Adele on Sunday night  

It's also a bank holiday weekend in Glasgow


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am officially on holiday now. I have an appointment to have my nails and eyes done this afternoon and will do a little shopping. Tomorrow I will pack and we will have a fish pedicure and on Sunday we are heading to one of the airport hotels. We are hoping to head out to the viewing area to see the A380 leave and then we will have dinner at one of my favourite restaurants, which just happens to be at that hotel
> 
> Corinna



Have a fabulous trip Corinna


----------



## chaoscupcake

work on saturday...then work on sunday  go me!


----------



## Goofyish

Not much happening this weekend - might pack my case today and then Sunday do a bit of on-line checking in followed by a little drive down to Gatwick Airport


----------



## tennisfan

Goofyish said:


> Not much happening this weekend - might pack my case today and then Sunday do a bit of on-line checking in followed by a little drive down to Gatwick Airport



Have a great trip Tim


----------



## mandymouse

Have fab trips Corinna & Tim, I can't wait to read all about them 

 Have a lovely weekend everyone else


----------



## Danauk

Today I am doing house work and then this evening I am going out with my friends from work. My assistant is 50 on Monday and her family have arranged a surprise party at the local chinese restaurant for her which should be fun. Tomorrow is my usual day of school planning and laundry.


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo ! It's Friday Again ! 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? anything nice ?

My weekend is starting off with a double Zumba class this evening (yes in this heat ) where I've got a 45 minute zumba toning class followed by my normal class 

Then tomorrow hubby and I are heading to Birmingham to see Alan Carr and to enjoy an evening on Broad Street 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## buddles norfolk uk

Woo Mandy that's lots of Zumba for one night! 
Enjoy Alan Carr that will be a great weekend! We've recently moved house to the coast, and last week got our first cat so DBF's sister and her BF are coming up to stay to meet the cat hehe! Plus the weather will be gorgeous this weekend so a nice day out at the seaside on Sunday should be just perfect. 
What else is everyone doing?


----------



## tennisfan

I became a 1st time home owner yesterday, was meant to be having my fridge freezer delivered but it was damaged so they had to take it back, not getting it delivered till next week now.  

I have a few things to do like painting before I move in properly so that will be started over the weekend.  Going to the cinema tomorrow with my cousin & on Sunday going out for a family meal for my parents anniversary as we didn't make it last week.

Have a great weekend


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am still hoping to get a ticket for Mickey's Halloween Party for tonight (long story). My photographer and my make up artist are coming over this afternoon so that I can get to know them before the vow renewal. My photographer and I are then heading into Disneyland to take some photos.

Tomorrow we are having a non-park day. We are heading to a bird reserve that we both love and I am hoping that we can make a detour to Crystal Cathedral. Tomorrow evening we have a character dinner at Goofy's Kitchen booked and then have a pre-cruise meet at Trader Sam's Tiki Bar. On Sunday we are getting on the Disney Wonder.

Corinna


----------



## queendisney

we are off to the red carpet premiere of George Harrison:Living in the material World, at Londons BFI near Waterloo Station tomorrow.  We got invited by Olivia Harrison, widow of George, and we are going to the after movie supper and drinks as well!!  Been having a major panic attack over this as no idea what to wear.  Its all sorted now and its 'smart casual' apprently.  We are so gonna feel like the 'poor relatives'!!  Also thinking how I am gonna cope with a 3 1/2 hours movie/documentry without permantly shifting from one cheek to the other!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo ! It's Friday Again .. ! 

.. And it's the weekend I've been looking forward to for ages ... it's the GIRLY WEEKEND !!! 

I'm looking forward to a weekend of mucho eating, drinking and laughs, bring it on !!

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything fun ? Have a great one, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Hope all you girls in Cardiff have a fab time.

I went to the cinema last night. Will go shopping this morning & pop down to my new house to see all the work my kind dad has done for me whilst I have been at work.  Off for a chinese meal later with some friends as a belated birthday meal.  Tomorrow will no doubt be the usual washing & ironing.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Can't wait to read all about the Girly Weekend! 

Boyfriend and I went out for dinner last night to a tapas restaurant we like, yummmm! Plus I swear their apple pie and ice cream is to die for!

Today, I'm still in my pyjamas  Saturday's are always lazy days for me, it seems, anyway I need to do some tidying and get on the cross trainer. Rest of today and tomorrow will be getting things sorted as we're off on holiday on Thursday and I'm working like a crazy woman Monday to Wednesday so, needs must!


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo ! It's Friday Again ! 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything fun ? We've got a quiet one, no plans at the moment, but I'm looking forward to just chilling

Have a great one guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm off to the cinema this evening with my cousin. Tomorrow I will be shopping in the morning, then off to my sisters for a games evening. Sunday I will be moving stuff to my new house.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Sarah28

Tomorrow I'm going to Bluewater to get the last bits for my holiday, disboard halloween exchange and get a few other bits. There's a new Alice in Wonderland pin coming out at the disneystore tomorrow and my local store doesn't stock the pins, so its a good excuse to go too 

Sunday no real plans, just going round andy's parents for sunday lunch and to borrow their large suitcases so I can start packing!! 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Danauk

This weekend will be spent doing school work, school work and more school work. We got the dreaded OFSTED call this week!!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday, and nearly the weekend 

Any plans for this weekend guys ?

We haven't got anything planned at the moment, but I'm hoping hubby will take us out for a nice meal, or maybe go to the cinema

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## peachiepie

I'm angling to go to the cinema tonight.  Husband's got an eye test tomorrow so we'll be going into the city for that and I plan to do a bit more of the christmas shopping (I know I'm getting organised far too early this year!), then I'm back to work on Sunday.

Hope everyone has a fun weekend!


----------



## tennisfan

Just had the phone & internet installed at my new house, will be moving the last few bits of furniture in over the weekend & will hopefully move in by Monday.

Tomorrow i'm going to France for the day to stock up on some food & drink.  Sunday will be having my last roast with my parents in their house.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

On call tonight ... and then tomorrow I am going with my Mum and DD Taryn to Manchester to see my favourite singer Ramin Karimloo  in concert .. I absolutely can't wait. We may also go out for dinner before the show. Sunday .... hopefully a bit of a lie in before another busy week in work!


----------



## wickesy

Tomorrow Dad is going to Tower Bridge with the Cubs then on Sunday we are off to Wembley for the American Football - hoping Tampa Bay can keep up their current form and make it another win.


----------



## queendisney

tomorrow DH and I HAVE to get the leak sorted in our utility room.  Its the outlet pipe from the washing machine.  I have a mountain of holiday washing to do!  Then I am going to watch Strickly come dancing and Merlin!  Sunday is lay in day and if its nice, a walk around Virginia Waters.


----------



## l_mccafferty

Tomorrow we are going wedding cake tasting!
The woman makes some great flavours

Sunday we're going to the Good Food Show in Glasgow

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow we are going to Alton Towers to ride the coasters and to enjoy the Halloween things in the parks (and riding the coasters in the dark.) On Sunday I have a meeting with the director of the panto that is being put on over Christmas in our towns theatre as I am stage managing the show. Then in the evening I might go to the pub as I do not have work on Monday!


----------



## mandymouse

YAY ! IT'S FRIDAY ! 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice ?

It's mine and hubby's wedding anniversary this weekend, and we're looking forward to reliving our youth when we see The Specials tomorrow night .. can't wait 

Have a great one guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## queendisney

Happy Anniversary MandyMouse, hope its a good one. Love the Specials.

We are doing DIY this weekend...whoop whoop!!!!
Also have evening planned infront of TV for Strickly Come Dancing and Merlin..


----------



## Muscateer

Happy anniversary Mandy and Mr Mouse 

Well I am stuck in a hotel for the weekend but so far I have been for the Friday brunch which is a lovely buffet and as much bubbly as you can drink.

Been to see our new apartment which looks lovely and so looking forward to moving in when our shipment arrives.

Need to catch up on my UK tv that I have missed this week.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## DisneyDetective

i'm going to scare myself 2moro as i watch Pananormal Activity 2!


----------



## Tinks1984

Oooo, a massive happy anniversary to you, Mandy & Paul! Have a lovely weekend! 

We're at a friends wedding reception tomorrow evening, which will be nice! And then Sunday I've booked some tickets for me and my Mum to go and watch The Phantom of the Opera on the local cinema!  I missed this when it was done live from the Albert Hall about 3 weeks ago, so I'm really pleased they're re-showing it, it's our favorite! 

Have a great Halloween weekend everyone!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Happy Anniversary Mandy! 

I'm busy this weekend, tonight I've got numerous stories to write for tomorrow (I'm a trainee journalist!) tomorrow I'm heading out for brunch with one of my friends for a huge catch up, then my brother's coming to visit, we're going shopping for a little bit then on to my grandparents.

Sunday consists of doing work and then my cousin's engagement party in the evening. Busy weekend, but should be fun


----------



## dolphingirl47

mandymouse said:


> YAY ! IT'S FRIDAY !
> 
> So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice ?
> 
> It's mine and hubby's wedding anniversary this weekend, and we're looking forward to reliving our youth when we see The Specials tomorrow night .. can't wait
> 
> Have a great one guys, whatever you're up to



I hope that you will have a magical anniversary.

No plans here. Straight after coming back from holiday and I worked 8 days in a row so I will have a fairly lazy weekend.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

Happy anniversary Mandy & Paul, hope you have a lovely day

I'm hopefully going to finally move into my new house tomorrow, providing it doesn't rain as we are just waiting to move my bed into the house & everytime we try it rains.  Then off to London with my sister for a meal & then seeing Shrek the Musical.

Sunday I may do a bootfair depends on the weather though.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

mandymouse said:


> YAY ! IT'S FRIDAY !
> 
> So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice ?
> 
> It's mine and hubby's wedding anniversary this weekend, and we're looking forward to reliving our youth when we see The Specials tomorrow night .. can't wait
> 
> Have a great one guys, whatever you're up to



Congratulations and Happy Anniversary Mrs and Mr Mouse ...hope you enjoy reliving your youth!



Tinks1984 said:


> Oooo, a massive happy anniversary to you, Mandy & Paul! Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> We're at a friends wedding reception tomorrow evening, which will be nice! And then Sunday I've booked some tickets for me and my Mum to go and watch The Phantom of the Opera on the local cinema!  I missed this when it was done live from the Albert Hall about 3 weeks ago, so I'm really pleased they're re-showing it, it's our favorite!
> 
> Have a great Halloween weekend everyone!



Hope you enjoy the show .... Ramin is the perfect Phantom of the Opera. I can't wait to see this again on DVD.

We are off to Venice on Sunday ..... DH is 50 on Halloween and I wanted to surprise him. Unfortunately I let the secret out a couple of days ago when the neighbours asked where we were going and I just blurted it out !! 
We are flying out tomorrow and return on  Wednesday. We both absolutely adore Venice so I can't wait.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank you for all the Happy Anniversary wishes for last weekend, we had a lovely day, and The Specials concert was brilliant ! 

So once again it's  FRIDAY !! 

What are your plans ? Anything fun ? Are you off to the cinema or doing some Christmas shopping ?

We've got a quiet weekend, my weekend will probably start with the usual double class of zumba followed by a vino or two and F&B's

No idea what else we'll get up to this weekend, but I'm looking forward to Strictly Come Dancing and a bit of chilling

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

My last weekend off for a while, having some fireworks & bbq at my parents tonight.  Tomorrow i'm shopping then off to the cinema with a friend.  Sunday i'm having my parents round for Sunday lunch in my new house.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wideeyes

Tomorrow we are going to a local bonfire and firework display. I haven't been to one since I was a kid so I am a bit excited about it!


----------



## Sarah28

wideeyes said:


> Tomorrow we are going to a local bonfire and firework display. I haven't been to one since I was a kid so I am a bit excited about it!



Same as me! It's quite a big thing in the town where my mum lives so we're going back for the weekend to see my family and enjoy some fireworks! Very much looking forward to it as it's sort of like a tradition  I also have some shopping to do saturday morning before we go - I'm picking up my new mobile phone (been getting by for so long but mine has finally given up!) and getting last bits for the christmas decoration exchange  Then back to brighton on sunday to see the future in laws (as I can now call them!) 

Happy friday everyone, and have a great weekend


----------



## queendisney

another exciting weekend planned of DIY...
DH will prob not be helping tomorrow morning though as he is at a leaving do tonight and has told me he won't be in until late!!!!!!!!  Asprin is on the shopping list for him.
Then watching Strictly Come Dancing and Merlin as per normal.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Nothing as exciting as last weekend and our wonderful 3 days in Venice .... this weekend we are clearing out the shed and garage and having all the kids and my Mum round for a curry Saturday night. Might do a car boot sale on Sunday if the weather is ok, as we have so much stuff to get rid of.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

My parents have decided to come up and visit me this weekend which is cool, I think they have a lot planned for us to. Newcastle's got it's Christmas decorations up so my mum's really keen to see those! Other than that I think we're going to a fireworks display tomorrow which I'm pretty excited about. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a bit of a pamper day tomorrow. We have a Hot Lava Shell Massage booked for first thing tomorrow morning and then will make good use of the pool, hot tubs, steamroom and sauna. I then need to go an get my nails redone.

We don't have any plans for Sunday and will probably just chill out.

Corinna


----------



## Danauk

Last night we went to the local bonfire and fireworks display which was fun. Today all our family is coming round for fireworks later. My parents are driving down from Leeds, DH's parents coming across from the other end of the county and SIL, BIL, nephew and niece are coming up from Southend. Our best friends are coming over too. We have loads of fireworks to set off this evening, a bonfire (so we can toast marhmallows!) in the back garden and the BBQ will be on the go. This afternoon there are lots of things going on at the theatre in our town as it has been open a year. Depending on what time my nephew and niece arrive we might take them there for one of the craft or music workshops. Tomorrow I have rehearsal to go to for the panto our society is puttingon at the theatre agter Christmas. Busy weekend ahead for me! Right now I guess I need to get the housework done before people arrive!


----------



## jjk

Saturday off to watch Pompey and then the whole street has clubbed together for a fireworks Party, it will either be fun or end in all out neighbour wars 

Sunday not much planned but I might go to a couple of Garden centres to look at all the christmassy bits

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## mandymouse

THANK GOODNESS IT'S FRIDAY !!! 

So, what are you up to this weekend ? Anything fun ?

I am looking forward to heading up to the Trafford Centre tomorrow to make a start on my Christmas shopping, enjoy a glass or two of something fizzy from the Champagne bar, and have a TGI's for dinner ... can't wait 

Have a great one everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Have fun Mandy 

I am not sure what we are up too tomorrow

Sunday I am playing Badmington with Hubby and having a look around the shops for some christmas presents 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working 0630-1830 tomorrow (its stange after having 7 weekends off!) Having a friend round for dinner in the evening before going to the cinema.  Sunday my cousin is coming round for dinner & then we are seeing Omid Djalili in the evening.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

We are going to London tomorrow to see the Da Vinci exhibition at the National Gallery with our friends, then we are going out for lunch with them. Not sure what we are doing in the afternoon apart from going to Fortnum and Masons to stock up on tea! On Sunday I have panto rehearsal to go to.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Absolutely nothing


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I plan on sleeping, a lot!! Haha. This week has seriously tired me out so tomorrow I plan on catching up with some much needed sleep. Then it's all exam revision before my exam on Monday!


----------



## mandymouse

HAPPY PUDSEY DAY !!!​
So, what are you all up to this weekend ? Have you got any fun plans ?

At the moment I have absolutely no plans whatsoever ! My weeeknd will probably start with zumba tonight followed by a drinky or two in F&B's, then I've no idea what else I'll be up to

Enjoy Children In Need tonight if you're having a night in in front of the TV

 Have a great weekend guys, whatever you're up to


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off and will head to town to have my nails done. While I am there, I will hopefully give Taco Bell a try, which has just opened in our food court. When I get back, I will have a bit of a sort out of our spare room and then just relax. I have to work both days over the weekend.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working both days of the weekend on 1200-0000 so nothing else can be planned. 

Have a great weekend whatever your upto


----------



## jjk

Tonight im off to watch Breaking dawn
Saturday off on a long walk via a few pubs
Sunday Playing Badminton with Hubby

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## queendisney

Personally I should just copy and paste my last 2 weekends from this thread as per normal its exactly the same!!!!
So....DIY both days, Strictly come dancing and Merlin on Sat and oh yes...I'm a celebrity get me out of here!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Once again nothing at all ... I lead a boring life. Today will be mostly a continuation of de-cluttering, food shopping, and popping to the fabric shop looking for fabric to make a medieval headress for our work xmas do .. medieval banquet. DH working late shifts till 10pm so no socialising this weekend. Have a good one whatever you do


----------



## Danauk

I'm not doing a lot this weekend either. Last night I went to the dog racing track with friends from work (I came out with £20 more than I went in with!) Today I am just pottering around the house, doing some cleaning and getting the garden ready for winter (getting the garden vac out to set the leaves up, wrapping my statues and water features in protective fleece, cleaning the pond filter for the cascade etc.) Then tomorrow I have pantomime practice again and school work to do. So not a very exciting weekend really!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday !! and nearly the weekend !! 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Anything fun or festive ?

At the moment we haven't got any plans, so I'm going to get on and Christmasify the house 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatevery you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I went to the cinema this evening. Got to do some food shopping tomorrow & hopefully buy the last couple of presents I need to get.  Not what i'm doing in the evening yet.

Might try & get an invite for dinner on Sunday round my parents as it will save me cooking


----------



## jjk

Today im off to watch the footie, Sunday I will be putting up the tree and my dad is coming to visit so will be cooking for him

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Working all day today and on call tonight ....plan to do tidying and decluttering again tomorrow, so once again an uninspiring weekend. Might also do some online Xmas shopping !!


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday once again ! 

What have you got planned for this first weekend of December ?

Are you catching up with friends, Christmas shopping, putting up your Christmas trees or heading to your first Christmas party of the festive season ?

I've got a quiet weekend ahead of me.  Hubby is meeting up with some old workmates for a Crimbo drink tonight, then attending a works 'do' at a boxing match tomorrow night, so I'm playing taxi driver this weekend (not that I'm bothered as it's my turn to go out next weekend ~ can't wait )

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

my weekend starts today so am off shopping, Saturday off to the footie and Sunday will be just chilling 

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

Been to the cinema & lunch today.  Tomorrow i'm of to Earls Court to see the British Military Tattoo & Sunday i'm back at work

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Danauk

This evening I am just chilling and watching TV as DH is going out. Tomorrow I am going Christmas shopping with some of my friends from work. Then hopefully in the evening I am putting up my Christmas tree. I probably won't have time to put everything up so I will try to get it finished on Sunday. Then Sunday afternoon I have to go to a panto rehearsal for a show I am in charge of after Christmas. In amongst all that I have school planning to do for next week.


----------



## ukstitch

This weekend it's packing time   

I want to get as much sorted as possible to avoid doing it in the evenings next week - especially as it's my birthday the day before I leave


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday !  

What have you got planned for this weekend ? Anything festive and fun ?

After my snorefest of a weekend last week where I drove hubby round while he happily got sozzled, this weekend it's my turn 

Tonight after double zumba, the girls are all going out for Christmas drinkies, then tomorrow night I'm off to Frankie & Benny's with a couple of friends for a Christmas dinner 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

sounds like a fun weekend Mandy

I am really looking forward to this weekend as Hubby is back Tonight and we are Christmas shopping on Saturday and visiting relatives on Sunday

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working all weekend 8-6 so have nothing else planned, that comes next week after Tuesday as I have 9 days off before going back to work

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Yay! It's Friday. and the final weekend before Christmas 

So, what have you got planned this weekend ? Anything festive ?

Hubby & I are off to the LG Arena tomorrow night to see the Rock with Laughter Show, it should be hilarious as Graham Norton is the host, and Jimmy Carr and Sarah Millican are some of the acts

Have a great weeeknd, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Have fun Mandy.  I have just nipped to the shops to collect the last present I ordered, having a chilled evening.  Tomorrow off shopping with my mum & dad early then off to the cinema in the evening. I hope to also put my tree up tomorrow.  Sunday i'm off to the cinema & having a meal with my cousin.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I finished my journalism course yesterday, so I'm now a trained journalist (eek!) and so last night was spent out in Newcastle... feeling a bit sore today though!
My parents have come up to pick my stuff up and to help me move out of my house today and then it's the long journey back to Kent tomorrow with them. Not a very fun weekend but I am so looking forward to getting home and being surrounded by christmassy things!!


----------



## tennisfan

disneyhockeymad said:


> I finished my journalism course yesterday, so I'm now a trained journalist (eek!) and so last night was spent out in Newcastle... feeling a bit sore today though!
> My parents have come up to pick my stuff up and to help me move out of my house today and then it's the long journey back to Kent tomorrow with them. Not a very fun weekend but I am so looking forward to getting home and being surrounded by christmassy things!!



Congrats


----------



## DisneyDetective

i stayed well away from the shops. my mum and dad went into Glasgow on Sunday and it was mad!  i watched a full weekend of European Rugby, bliss!


----------



## mandymouse

Happy Christmas Eve Eve Everyone !!





So, what are your plans for this Christmas weekend ? Are you looking forward to going away ? Spending time with family ? Or secretly waiting for Boxing Day when you know it will be all over ? 

We've got a nice weekend ahead of us, my parents are coming round today for a bit of lunch and present swapping, we're seeing hubby's dad tomorrow, after I've been to the Christingle service tomorrow afternoon, hubby & I will probably have a few drinkies around the local, then on the big day is just the four of us, where we will eat, drink and be very merry, I can't wait

Have a fab weekend and a wonderful Christmas everyone


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Working today, on call tonight, working tomorrow until 5pm .... then off for 3 days .... spending Christmas Day and Boxing Day with Mum and the kids plus DS's GF who is staying with us over Christmas, and then on 27th it is DS's 18th Birthday so we will be celebrating that with a little party at home. Then back to work. 

I am already looking forward to January and starting my annual attempt to clean up my life ( diet, exercise, de-clutter ... usually lasts about a month before I fall off it ... but I am forever hopeful that this will be the year   )  

Wishing everyone a wonderful festive weekend and as we say around these parts .. 

NADOLIG LL​AWEN


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have today off and I will shortly brave the crowds in town to get things like vegetables and bread sauce for our Christmas dinner and generally stock up on food so that we have enough to last us until the 27th. I need to get the last present wrapped and other than that, I will just relax as today is my last day off until 28th December. I am working all over. Christmas. Tomorrow I am on an early, but we have no plans for the evening. I will cook us a nice dinner and then maybe we watch a DVD in the evening. Christmas Day I am working 10 to 6 so DH has strict instructions to put the turkey in the oven before getting me from work. When we get back, I put the side dishes in the oven and take care of the vegetables and then we will open presents while dinner is cooking. Boxing Day, I am on a late shift. We will have some brunch before I go to work and will have some finger food and sherry trifle when I get back home.

Corinna


----------



## startrekkie

just watch movies on tv, wrapping up family pressies etc


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday I spent the day getting cloths and costumes for the panto I am running next week. Today I am having a house clean and tidy so I can relax tomorrow. On Christmas day we are driving to Southend for the day to have Christmas day at my BIL and SIL's. Then on Boxing day our best friends are coming over here for dinner. Then on the 27th I have to be at the theatre for 9am to set up for the panto which runs until Jan 2nd. I will be much busier after the Christms weekend than before or during it so I am trying to have as much rest as possible now!


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working the whole of Christmas (23rd-27th Dec) so nothing much planned.  Staying over my parents Christmas Eve & day. Having Christmas dinner round my parents after work then opening pressies.]

Having our proper family Christmas on Thursday, which will be hosted in my new house

Have a fabulous Christmas weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Well it's Friday again !! Where has this last week gone ? It has flown by in a bit of a blur, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas

So what are your plans for this New Year's weekend ? Are you off to a party or catching up with family ? 

After a busy week for me, I will be happy to see the New Year in round our local

Have a great weekend everyone .. and Happy New Year


----------



## Sarah28

I know, can't believe how quickly christmas has come and gone!  This new years, we will be going round our best friends' house where we will probably have a few drinks and play a few games  A lot of the pubs round here in brighton charge you just to come in so we always prefer to stay in. Hope everyone has a great time whatever they're up to 

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## wideeyes

I am out new years eve, not looking forward to it though as im 13 weeks pregnant and struggle to stay up past 9pm and feel sick when i get tired!  New years day I am at my bf parents for dinner.


----------



## Danauk

This weekend I will mostly be at the theatre stage managing the local panto. We have a show this evening, a matinee tomorrow, 2 shows on New Years day and another matinee on the 2nd. Tomorrow evening we are going to our friends house for New Years Eve.


----------



## Tinks1984

wideeyes said:


> I am out new years eve, not looking forward to it though as im 13 weeks pregnant and struggle to stay up past 9pm and feel sick when i get tired!  New years day I am at my bf parents for dinner.



Oooo congratulations Claire!  I'm with you on the tiredness part, except I'm nearing the other side, nearly 33 weeks now *big yawn* so my tiredness has returned to me! I hope you can manage to make it to mid-night, not to worry though if not, I'm sure you won't miss much 

For me well, we're going to visit friends tonight and then it'll be a quiet one for me and OH, we have no plans for anywhere for NYE, which is fine with me, we'll both probably have crashed by midnight anyway 

Either way, I hope everyone enjoys what they're doing and keep safe! All the best for 2012!


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working again all this weekend, after the week we have had at work with being short & no one doing overtime, hopefully it will make our senior manager realise the rota is not working as people have very few weekends off.

Happy new year everyone


----------



## wickesy

Nothing special planned for tonight/tomorrow but on Sunday I can finally do online check-in for our Fantasy cruise in March and get a port arrival time then at 10:00 I will be first in line for Mousemeets 2012 tickets when they go on sale.


----------



## Muscateer

I went out last night for a Mexican meal and a few cocktails. All very nice.

Just staying in tonight and as we are 3 hours ahead of the UK we will be in the land of nod by the time the clock strikes with you. Tomorrow we are going to a Champagne Brunch at the Ritz Carlton.

Happy New Year to you all and hope 2012 brings everything you wish for.


----------



## princess jackson

WORKING 
Hopping everyone will play nicely


----------



## wideeyes

Tinks1984 said:


> Oooo congratulations Claire!  I'm with you on the tiredness part, except I'm nearing the other side, nearly 33 weeks now *big yawn* so my tiredness has returned to me! I hope you can manage to make it to mid-night, not to worry though if not, I'm sure you won't miss much
> 
> For me well, we're going to visit friends tonight and then it'll be a quiet one for me and OH, we have no plans for anywhere for NYE, which is fine with me, we'll both probably have crashed by midnight anyway
> 
> Either way, I hope everyone enjoys what they're doing and keep safe! All the best for 2012!



Thanks! We might not be going out now anyway, as BF thinks it will be to much for me so we will see. We went out last night for dinner with family and I ended up lasting till 8pm.  Wow, not long for you now, that seems to have gone so fast, though people keep saying the same thing to me and to me it feels like time has slowed down!


----------



## Ware Bears

I worked out earlier that apart from 2009 when we were in Epcot we haven't been out on NYE since 1990!! 

Our elder two DDs have gone our partying so we are sharing a chinese with youngest DD and her boyfriend.  Got a bottle of Asti Martini in the fridge for midnight and the house round the corner always has fireworks so get a nice view from my bedroom window although my dogs don't like it.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening and here's to 2012.   


wideeyes said:


> I am out new years eve, not looking forward to it though as im 13 weeks pregnant and struggle to stay up past 9pm and feel sick when i get tired!  New years day I am at my bf parents for dinner.



Congratulations!!


----------



## Tinks1984

wideeyes said:


> Thanks! We might not be going out now anyway, as BF thinks it will be to much for me so we will see. We went out last night for dinner with family and I ended up lasting till 8pm.  Wow, not long for you now, that seems to have gone so fast, though people keep saying the same thing to me and to me it feels like time has slowed down!



It has gone super-quick, but people keep telling me these last few weeks will slow down again now! It usually doesn't for me from Christmas to my birthday, it usually arrives very fast, and with our little pea being due on my birthday, I don't know how quick it'll fly by 

Hope you're enjoying your night in, I'm proud of myself for staying awake and watching Pirates on BBC1


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! After a short working week, IT'S FRIDAY !! 

What are you up to this weekend ? Anything nice ?

Well it's my birthday today, but I'm having a quiet one, as it's hubby's birthday next week and we're going to celebrate both our birthdays next weekend, though I'm sure there will be a few glasses of white zinfandel at F&B's tonight 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I'm doing the usual this weekend in that I am working again.  Its not too bad though as I have a short shift Sunday & will hopefully finish at 3pm so i'm off to the cinema then with a friend.

Roll on next weekend, where it is the 1st of 4 off for me


----------



## Danauk

Last night we went out with my friends from the theatre group that I am in for our end of show party. It was a fun night and I even won an award (for the person who went above and beyond what was needed to be done for the show.) Today we finally got our Christmas decorations down and packed away. I decided to photograph my Disney decorations and make a list them to add to the house insurance (I worked out that I have 175 Disney decorations on my tree plus the 4 Disney wreaths, tree skirt,  Mickey lights, Disneyland throws and various snow globes and winter Disney soft toys!!) The once that was done I decided to do a good clean before putting the house back in order. This evening I am having a relaxing evening in front of the TV. Tomorrow I have the usual Sunday housework to do plus quite a bit of school work, planning, marking etc. Although it will be unusual tomorrow not having to go to panto rehearsal so I will have the whole day to get things done in.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday !! 

It feels like it's been a very long week for me, so I'm so pleased that it's nearly the weekend 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Anything fun ?

Hubby and I are heading to Milton Keynes to celebrate both our birthdays for a bit of shopping, a nice meal and a drinky or two 

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## Sarah28

Happy Friday everyone!  Yes it does feel like a long week (first full one after christmas I guess ) so very glad the weekend is nearly here

We have an exciting weekend ahead as we are going house hunting! We are looking to buy our first house so I'm quite looking forward to that 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## tennisfan

Enjoy your birthday celebrations, Mandy

Its my first weekend off since before Christmas I'm off to breakfast with my parents on Saturday as it was my mum's birthday Friday & she didn't want a big fuss.  Off to the cinema in the evening, not sure what i'm doing Sunday yet.


----------



## mandymouse

Thank goodness it's Friday !! 

So, what are your plans for this weekend ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, so it looks like a quiet one for us.  Hopefully after a double class of zumba tonight, I will kick the weekend off with a couple of glasses of vino at F&B's with hubby

Have a great weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

we have nothing planned this weekend but im sure a Margarita or two will factor in somewhere 

Have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Long weekend for me .... wooo hoooo !!! Off until Tuesday ! Tonight we are going for an Indian meal to celebrate Louise's 21st ( and I will be looking for low fat options .. no more chicken korma for me  )  Not sure about the rest of the weekend though ... have a great one everybody!


----------



## tennisfan

I have just finished nights this morning & have to wait up for a roofer to come & replace a couple of tiles.  I also have the gas man coming today to move & change my meter.  Depending on when he goes I may go bowling this evening.

Tomorrow i'm off to London with my sister as I want to go to an American food shop which is reasonably priced.  Sunday I have my firned coming round to fix the skirting boards out in my hallway.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Lots of housework and packing. I'm going to Iceland on Thursday with my best friend for 4 nights. Can't wait


----------



## mandymouse

THANK GOODNESS IT'S FRIDAY !!! 

I hope everyone has had a good week, I am relieved that it's Friday at last, it feels like it's been a long week

So, what are your plans for this weekend ?

We haven't got much planned, just the usual zumba followed by F&B's for a vino or two tonight 

It's my eldest DD's 21st birthday next week, so some of the family are coming round on Sunday afternoon to raise a glass of champers to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## mandymouse

THANK GOODNESS IT'S FRIDAY !!! 

I hope everyone has had a good week, I am relieved that it's Friday at last, it feels like it's been a long week

So, what are your plans for this weekend ?

We haven't got much planned, just the usual zumba followed by F&B's for a vino or two tonight 

It's my eldest DD's 21st birthday next week, so some of the family are coming round on Sunday afternoon to raise a glass of champers to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## jjk

we are off to Peterborough to watch Pompey on Sat

Sunday I need to catch up on tons of boring stuff

have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## tennisfan

Not got a lot planned for this weekend, off to the cinema at some point & going shopping too.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## loobzuk

I don't usually 'celebrate' weekends as I work Friday nights and all day on Sunday.  However, I have today off work (using up some left over holiday days) so for once it's a good Friday!  Back to work on Sunday though.

Had a good day today - went to Ikea in Southampton with a friend, had a pub lunch and booked our next Disney holiday!

My friend wanted to pick my brains as she's planning on going to Florida next year - naturally I was happy to be picked away at.

Just food shopping tomorrow and then hopefully a crafty session - it's been a while since I've made any cards and I missed Rudolph Day (on the 25th of each month you're supposed to make a Christmas card or two so that you don't have so many to make at the end of the year)


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday we went to London with our friends to see Totem by Cirque Du Soleil at the Royal Albert Hall and it was amazing. We have seen quite a few Cirque shows now and up until yesterday La Nouba was my favourite, but this was even better. We did a bit of browsing in Harrods before the show and had a lovely cake and a glass of champagne in the Godiva chocolate cafe as well. I did manage to buy one thing though, a bottle of Cunundrum from the wine department.Today was back down to earth, cleaning the house and doing my school planning for tomorrow. This evening we decided to watch our La Nouba DVD and drink the Cunundrum and pretend we were back at WDW for a while!!


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! ... It's FRIDAY !! 

I hope you have all had a good week 

What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?

We've got a quiet weekend ahead of us, which is fine by me with the forecast of snow on it's way 

Have a lovely (yet warm) weekend everyone


----------



## jjk

We are going to footie on Saturday weather permitting and just staying warm on Sunday 

Have a good weekend x


----------



## CupcakeLisa

working tomorrow at the rugby, then finishing my wedding invites on Sunday!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

So I've had a tiny bit of a hiatus but I thought it was high time I started posting again! 

This weekend is a big change for me, I've just got my first full time job (after I graduated in July and then did a journalism course until December!) so tomorrow I'm moving down to Bristol, where I've never really been before and I start work on Monday  I'm very excited but also very nervous! I think this weekend is going to be a little bit stressful to say the least!!


----------



## taylor91

Good luck with the move Laura, hope it all goes well. 
My weekend is pretty boring tbh, just work work work... the joys of weekend work, am I the only one that looks forward to Monday??


----------



## tennisfan

Its my last weekend off for a dew weeks, so popping over to see my sister, niece & nephew tomorrow.  Sunday I need to do a couple of bits of housework.

Might go & see my parents at some point too.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## les2425

we are up and getting ready to take are pet house rabbit down to a rescue in yorkshire to meet his new girlfriend for the first time she will be comeback with us today.

i hope its bunny love for dash and twinkie today

les & bev


----------



## queendisney

les2425 said:


> we are up and getting ready to take are pet house rabbit down to a rescue in yorkshire to meet his new girlfriend for the first time she will be comeback with us today.
> 
> i hope its bunny love for dash and twinkie today
> 
> les & bev



aww..we had a house bunny...LOVE bunnies..Hope Dash and Twinkie love each other

Anyway back to this weekend....
Popped to the garden centre to buy a snow shovel!!!!  Nearly didn't bother because it was all blue skies and lovely and so did not look like snow was on its way....SO GLAD we did buy one...Which brings me to Sunday..Sunday is going to be a remove all the snow day!!!!!!!  I HATE SNOW I HATE SNOW I HATE SNOW


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday, and nearly the weekend 

What have you got planned ? Anything fun ?

Unfortunately we haven't got any plans as hubby is having to work most of it 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

Hubby and I are off to Bournmouth and Poole on Saturday, Sunday we are going to play badmington 

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Sarah28

We have a house viewing tomorrow morning, and then we're up to my mums as my sister is visiting from Yorkshire so we're going to see them and maybe go see the new muppets film! Then on sunday we're all going out for lunch 

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## wallybee

not much


----------



## Dumbo Mad

At the moment I'm waiting for Tesco's to deliver my shopping (they are an hour late!) Tomorrow hopefully fixing the leak in our bathroom, sanding down a couple of doors and chopping lots of wood. Sunday hopefully relaxing!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally have another weekend off. We have no plans and I think the order of the day is just staying warm. I have just submitted the balance payment for our cruise, which means that I should be able to book our excursions once this has been processed. So I will spend some of tomorrow doing just this. I also have some other cruise preparations to take care of. Other than that, I will probably wrap up in the quilt and watch some DVDs.

Corinna


----------



## Muscateer

The excitement building here as my daughter is coming out to see us on Monday for two weeks. I haven't seen her since mid October so can't wait. 

Just been for my monthly booze run, there is only one very large booze shop here and we need a licence to buy alcohol so stock up every month. I have a pedicure and eyebrow threading booked for this afternoon. Love my pampering sessions. 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo !! ... It's FRIDAY !!
> 
> I hope you have all had a good week
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend ? Anything fun ?
> 
> We've got a quiet weekend ahead of us, which is fine by me with the forecast of snow on it's way
> 
> Have a lovely (yet warm) weekend everyone





mandymouse said:


> Yay ! It's Friday, and nearly the weekend
> 
> What have you got planned ? Anything fun ?
> 
> Unfortunately we haven't got any plans as hubby is having to work most of it
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to



 Yay It's Friday !!

But sadly due to hubby's work place working around the clock to get a car ready for a motor show by the end of February, our weekends have been put on hold yet again

Never mind, I hope everyone has a lovely weekend, whatever you're up to


----------



## Marl

I have done some holiday shopping over the past few weekends. I can't find the thread to post pictures though, only the 2010 and 2011 ones .
Can you point me in the right direction please Mandy


----------



## mandymouse

Yippee !! It's Friday !! 

Are you up to anything nice or fun this weekend ?

I haven't got much planned, I guess I'll be watching the 6 Nations and catching up with a friend as hubby will be working most of it

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

Working tomorrow till 7pm then off to the cinema & meal with a friend who I haven't seen for a while.

Sunday I will have to go food shopping as I haven't been for a while, then will catch up on the washing & ironing before relaxing.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## taylor91

Just working this weekend. Got to love retail  Hope everyone has a good weekend whatever you are doing


----------



## jjk

off to Fratton Park today and not much planned tomorrow
have a good weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have had a pretty intense week so I am just relaxing this weekend. I am hoping to finish off my Fish Extender gifts for my next cruise as well. I am really pleased how they have worked out this time round.

Corinna


----------



## Emma1987

I've got an assignment to do on Health & Safety ! Bleh!
Then tomorrow I've a day off to go watch the Liverpool v Cardiff final!!


----------



## mandymouse

WOOHOO !! IT'S FRIDAY !! 

What are your plans for this weekend ? anything nice ?

I am hoping that this is the last weekend that hubby has to work all weekend and we start to get our lives back again 

So, have a great weekend everyone, whatever your plans are


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Can't blieve last week when I was actually doing something exciting I completely forgeot to write about it ... this week I am doing a bit fat nothing ... apart from clearing out the house.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have had a pretty intense week so I am just relaxing this weekend. I am hoping to finish off my Fish Extender gifts for my next cruise as well. I am really pleased how they have worked out this time round.
> 
> Corinna



oooohhh ... what are you making ... I love hearing about your gifts as they are always so creative.


----------



## Sapper383

My DS will be turning 13 tomorrow....so tomorrow night I will have a house full of teenage boys for his sleepover....

Hopefully we will get to see the Muppets Movie on Sunday as this kids are desperate to see it


----------



## tennisfan

I'm doggy sitting for my parents as they are off to Lille for the day tomorrow as a Christmas present from me.

Sunday will be a day for relaxing & not doing much.

Have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had an amazing day yesterday. I had the chance to go on an Enthusiasts Day organized by Monarch Airline. It started with a flight from Manchester to Chester. We got to Chester ahead of schedule and as there were only about 50 people involved in this adventure, we got to visit the flight deck in groups of four. Then it was onto a short bus ride to the administration building for Airbus where we had tea, coffee and biscuits followed by a presentation about Airbus in the UK. Next we were divided into groups and our group got to visit the factory where they are building the wings for the A320s and A330. I was amazed that most of the work is done manually. After we had a good idea of the work going on there, we went for lunch. Airbus put on a great buffet lunch. After lunch, we split in our groups again. This time round, we got to see the brand new factory for the A350, which is still very much in the developing stages. Everything there is a lot more automated. They are building the first two sets of wings at the moment. Unfortunately we did not get to have a look at the wing plant for the A380, but we did see an A380 wing being transported down the river on a barge. Once we finished our tours, we went back to the plane for the flight back to Manchester. Once we got there, we cleared the arrivals formalities and then were transferred to the Monarch hangar. I was mildly interested in this and Graham was not bothered about this at all. In the end, this turned out to be our favourite part of the day. They had three planes in there at various stages of maintenance and we were able to get into the hold, see things exposed that you would normally never seen and generally were able to walk around, under and inside the planes and learned a lot about the maintenance aspect. It was truly amazing. We were totally exhausted when we got home, but the experience was out of this world.

I had to work today and I am working again tomorrow.



TotallyAngelic said:


> oooohhh ... what are you making ... I love hearing about your gifts as they are always so creative.



I really love how this year's gifts have turned out. Most of them are something completely different from what I have done before. I am going to hold off posting photos though until I am back. I don't want to spoil the surprise for anybody.

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday ... and only a matter of a few hours till the weekend 

What are your plans ? Anything nice ?

After last weekend was supposed to yet another boring one for me, but then it turned into a fun night away in Birmingham, I am happy to be having a quiet one as next weekend is my DD's birthday and it's Mother's Day too 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I have the joys of working the next 2 weekends.  Can't wait till April as I have some leave

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## PaulaSB12

Celebrating my freedom, I have just paid off my mortgage 10 years early.


----------



## jjk

not much going on here as next week is super hectic as I have several birthdays including hubbies 4oth. Not much happening this weekend except my car is going for its MOT fingers crossed I dont get a big bill

have a lovely weekend everybody


----------



## thestevied

Watching the twilight fils back to back with my wife 2 sisters and bro in law. Sad, I know, but we compromised and are doing the same with star wars in a few weeks...


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Usual stuff really .... continuing with the de-cluttering, taxi-ing DD around to an artistic workshop she is running in Wresham, having Mum over for dinner Sunday and watching Dancing on Ice ...hey, I live the high life !!

On a more exciting note we have just commissioned an architect to draw up plans for our house remodel .. and he seems to think we should get planning permission no problem ... so there now follows a summer of upheaval, mess, no holidays and no money. But it will be worth it in the end  and I am really excited.


----------



## Emma1987

Assignments, Assignments and more assignments. lol

Oh and a bit of time set aside for the Liverpool match too!


----------



## startrekkie

nothing much just getting organised for our holiday to Orlando well my stepdad will be doing that etc


----------



## Danauk

The inlaws are visiting on Saturday so we will be going out somewhere, just not sure where! The in the evening we are going out to a local pub for a meal. On Sunday I will be doing the usual school planning ready for the following week plus going to rehearsal for our theatre company.


----------



## thestevied

Working so missing the Liverpool game! Did go and see us beat everton though so not too sad...


----------



## Emma1987

thestevied said:


> Working so missing the Liverpool game! Did go and see us beat everton though so not too sad...



Great game !!


----------



## mandymouse

THANK CRUNCHIE IT'S FRIDAY .. !!!!

.. Now bring on the weekend !!

What are your plans ? Are you doing anything fun ?

My weekend will start this evening with a couple of glasses of wine after zumba.  Tomorrow I've got family coming round as it's DD's birthday next week, then on Sunday we're going to TGI Fridays for a joint birthday/Mother's Day meal

 Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## tennisfan

I'm working this weekend 8-8 but it will be the last one for 4 weeks so can't wait .

Have a fab weekend & Mother's day everyone


----------



## irisheyes123

Saturday I will be watching the St. Patrick's day parade on tv Then down to my MIL to give her mother's day gift. Sunday we will be bringing my brother to the cinema and for something to eat for his birthday its not for another 2 weeks but doubt I will be able for much then ... I will more that likely rest on bank holiday monday 

Happy Mother's day to all the Dis Mammys


----------



## loobzuk

work for me Friday night and all day Sunday so Mother's Day will happen a little earlier in our house (on Saturday) when I shall allow every one to wait hand and foot on me!  Not very exciting when you see it written down but hopefully it will be relaxing.


----------



## jjk

Saturday its off to footie

Sunday is visiting MIL and going for a couple of drinks with my lads oh and the boys are cooking sunday lunch 

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday again !! 

I hope you have all had a good week.  What are your plans for this weekend ?

I am really looking forward to a weekend in Manchester for a bit of shopping, eating and a few cocktails  

Have fun if you're off to the Tony Romas meet on Sunday, please take lots of pics 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tinkerbells mum

so glad it's Friday, it's been a long week!!  After taking DD dancing tomorrow I'm going out for a friends birthday.  on Sunday I'm out with DD, mum and dad and a load of their friends for skittles and Sunday Lunch

hope everyone has a brilliant weekend xx


----------



## AryaForQueen

seeing the Hunger Games ! so glad it's the weekend... everything was just getting really overwhelming this week!!!


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the Ideal Homes Exhibition tomorrow & then in the evening meeting a friend at the cinema.  Sunday i'm sorting my garden out & my uncle is coming over to give me a quote to get my driveway sorted.  Then i'm going round my parents for lunch.


----------



## loobzuk

worked for a few hours this morning and then did the shopping (boring!).  Made DH birthday cake this afternoon (a huge chocolate thing with chocolate fudge icing and covered in choc buttons, maltesers and crushed Flake bars).  Off to Tony Romas tomorrow and really looking forward to meeting up with everyone although I think it will depress me as our next trip to the World isn't until 2013!


----------



## queendisney

woohoo...what a beautiful weekend so far, its like summer!

Well yesterday we went to the Watts Gallery and Watts Chapel in Compton Surrey.  If you are in that area go visit, the Chapel decorated on the outside with terracotta tiles..beautiful.  Here's a couple of photo's









Today we are gardening, much to the horror of my DH

Hope the rest of your weekend is a fab one..'Up and at em' as Mickey Mouse used to say on the in-room alarm call at WDW..


----------



## mandymouse

Woohoo !! It's Friday again !! 

Well what a lovely week it has been, I can't believe that last weekend I was sitting outside the pub with my sunnies on, and that during the week we had a BBQ.  Sadly it seems that today is the last nice day before it cools down over the weekend (typical ! ).  

So have you got any plans whilst digging your thermals back out this weekend ? 

I've got a quiet one.  No doubt I'll enjoy the sun today, then I'll be packing the sun loungers away 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## tennisfan

I finished nights at 6.15 this morning & have already spring cleaned the house, have a load of washing on as I want it on the line whilst its still nice weather.

Got a midwife talk this evening with work.  Tomorrow I have a couple of things to do round the house if I don't go to London & Sunday I will hopefully catch up with a friend.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I am going to have some enforced quiet time. I came home from work not feeling too bright. I see a weekend of watching DVD while huddled under the quilt and reading coming on.

Corinna


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think I am going to have some enforced quiet time. I came home from work not feeling too bright. I see a weekend of watching DVD while huddled under the quilt and reading coming on.
> 
> Corinna



Hope you feel better soon Corinna


----------



## jjk

Saturday we are off to the footie 
Sunday not much just catching up with a few chores

have alovely weekend everybody


----------



## queendisney

Saturday clearing the garage to make way for the delivery of a conservatory.
Sunday I am going to do some cake baking and we are waiting in for my BIL to come and price up putting in the Conservatory and relaying a new patio.


----------



## queendisney

Saturday clearing the garage to make way for the delivery of a conservatory.
Sunday I am going to do some cake baking and we are waiting in for my BIL to come and price up putting in the Conservatory and relaying a new patio.


----------



## mandymouse

Happy Easter Weekend Everyone !! 

So, what are your plans for this long weekend ? Anything fun ?

We haven't got any big plans, we're off to Birmingham today for a bit of shopping, and either tonight or tomorrow night hubby and I will go out for a drinkypoo or three  

Have a great Easter everyone, I hope you get lots of Eggs


----------



## tennisfan

For once I have the whole of Easter off as i'm on leave I'm off to the shops this morning & then the cinema & a meal this afternoon.  Not sure what i'm doing tomorrow yet but Sunday i'm going round my parents for a family meal

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## jjk

Today we are off into Reading for a bit of shopping

Tomorrow we are dropping the boys off  so they can get the coach to the big derby game Southampton v Portsmouth. Hubby and I are not going so while we wait for their return we will have a wonder around Southsea .

Sunday is a chill out day

Monday we are off out for a meal to celebrate a family members birthday

have a lovely weekend everyone and Happy Easter


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've got Easter off too so I'm heading home to see my parents this weekend  I haven't seen them in a while so I, quite looking forward to being spoilt  don't really know what they have planned but I know it includes a home cooked roast dinner so I'm happy! Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work most of Easter. I have today off and will generally just chill out and maybe do some revision. The last week was pretty intense. 

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

Yay ! It's Friday again, don't you just love short working weeks ?

So, any plans for the weekend ? Are you doing anything nice ?

We haven't got any plans at the moment, I'll be happy with a chilled weekend with the odd cocktail thrown in  

 Good Luck if you're putting a little bet on the Grand National  

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## jjk

quiet weekend here Hubby and I are going on a 8 mile walk on Saturday and sunday we are playing badminton

have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Latte Lover

I'm off to a scrapbooking show at Alexandra Palace with my sister on Saturday, which we love going to,  and then more scrapbooking on Sunday at our local scrapbooking crop.  So, a lovely weekend to look forward to.

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Dimplenose

A scrapbooking show sounds like fun!  

But on Saturday we're taking DD to visit the university she hopes to go to in September.

And on Sunday we take DS back for his very last term at his uni.

Where does the time go? - It doesn't seem long since we were agonizing  over infant school choices.


----------



## tennisfan

Off to the cinema tonight.  Tomorrow i'm shopping then going to the Mountbatten Festival of Music with my dad at the Royal Albert hall.  Sunday I might get dinner round my parents (saves me cooking )

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Taking DD to her dancing lesson on Saturday then off out to a friends wedding reception in the evening.  on Sunday i'm going to my mum and dads for tea.

Hope everyone has lovley weekend xx


----------



## queendisney

I have a rubbish weekend ahead of me, but not as bad as my DH!  He is going in at 7.30 tomorrow morning to have the first of a double hip replacement...   So will be back and forth to the hospital.  
He is not in panic mode just yet but pretty sure that is going to happen sometime this evening.
2nd hip replacement was going to be approx 3 months later but then we are pushing it for him tobe ok for our September hols so have decided to wait until Ocotber for that one.  So basically thats whats happening this weekend and it takes us nicely upto to Christmas as well before we are back to normal


----------



## mandymouse

Yay !! It's Friday again !! 

Any fun plans for the weekend ?

We're not up to much.  Our girls are off to Alton Towers tomorrow (hope it stays dry for them) then their having a night out, so I think hubby and I will go out for an Indian meal and a few drinkies

Have a lovely weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## Sarah28

we just got the keys to our new house so will be very busy moving / unpacking and cleaning! very exciting though! 

Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you're up to


----------



## queendisney

well as I mentioned last week, DH has had hip replacement and they actually let him out of hospital into my care 48hrs later, poor sod  so this weekend I am at his beck and call.  He is getting up and about but its early days and he is very swollen and tender.   I should think my coming weekend is going tobe very similar to this one as well!  At least he will be ready for our holiday in September before he has the second one done in October.


----------

